# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #61



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks WCK, it seems that human rights have become the new cause to be I have a right to every meanless thing in the world. I think people are into one up men ship. In other words hey I can come up with a better one then the last one.
> 
> Well I have one I think it should be know that I have a right to have chickens and even a cow if need be. After all I need to have a say about my human rights.
> 
> ...


THat's just what I thought -that you have the right to raise chickens! Your home is your castle - right? That's what they used to say.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - it takes a lot of guts and a lot of misery. What an impossible decision to make. Too bad it's so public.
> 
> There's some interesting research on boys who were raised as girls, then some decided to live as boys. We had two cases here many years ago when a faulty circumcision tool amputated two little boys' "appendages." It was horrifying.
> 
> ...


Other celebrities have also made a similar decision without all the hoopla. Most of that comes from who Caitlin is associated with presently. Cher and Sonny Bono's daughter came out as gay and years later changed her sex to male - having the full operation. There was also a male tennis player that changed to a woman and attempted to compete in the woman's division.There are most like more celebrities that are keeping a low profile. the bottom line is that Caitlin wants the publicity and is going to use it for whatever she can get out of it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well Baltimore is on high alert for gang wars tonight. Police moral is at an all time low and they are afraid to do their jobs for fear of being sent to jail.
> 
> NYC has more murders in the beginning of 2015 than all of 2014, due to the removal of 'stop and frisk'.
> 
> Hilary's approval ratings are plummeting, now that is shocking news.


I don't blame the Baltimore police. They are called out to a scene and there are at least 25 people around waiting with cameras ready to film what goes on. Not only do the police have to worry about the person they are questioning/arresting, they now have to worry about the crowd that is forming around them. It's hard to do your job under conditions like that.

Hillary is a real piece of work. Now she isn't answering questions from the peons. Aren't these the peons that she is claiming to be the champion for? Are they really that dumb to vote for someone that obviously doesn't care one bit about them and constantly tells them so? To answer my own question, Yes they are. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> wow how nice for him. Happy for you proud mom and sure he will have a feast ready and waiting when he comes home. It must make it harder for him to leave and know his mom 's cooking will not be there. Your a good mom WeBee, and they love you I am sure.


Can you share your recipe for the Febreeze substitute Wendy? I could use that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo has any of the water receeded there. Has the rain stop?
> 
> When is your next camping adventure?
> 
> Are you staying out of trouble??


Yes Yarnie, the rain has finally stopped and we are drying out. My front yard has gone from a lake to a pond - good progress but doesn't allow the lawn to be cut. It will be a jungle pretty soon.   Camping is on hold for now. The backyard is still too wet to handle the truck weighed down by the camper and the campgrounds are still to wet to use. I have no choice but to stay out of trouble. :thumbup: :thumbup:

How are things going with you?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

poppy28 said:


> So where is your confidence in the Republican Party. Don't you think they are wise to what is going on? How about the candidates that are running? Who do you trust then? You are really giving Obama a lot of credit for having some smarts. Is that what you are really afraid of?


No, I am afraid of <O's megalomaniac tendencies. I don't know if he calls himself King in front of his mirror, but he acts as if he thinks he is. He also keeps bad friends around him, many criminals like Hillary. I don't think any Republicans or Democrats can stop Obama's power grabs and thwart his far left socialist tendencies. He has torn up the only document, the Constitution, that can stop him. He is not even recognizing the Supreme Court's right to stop his unconstitutional moves. He's a real piece of work, but then again he is going bonkers and his term may end with him in a straight jacket. I'm hoping he jumps that creek soon.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

This was linked to an article on "transabled" people -- people who deliberately amputate limbs or cause blindness or deafness in themselves because they "feel like impostors in their functioning bodies". I find it hard to accept that some doctors are willing to do those procedures.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/becoming-disabled-by-choice-not-chance-transabled-people-feel-like-impostors-in-their-fully-working-bodies[/quote]

Transabled....so glad you brought this up, I didn't read the link you posted, but I will later. I have to say honestly that to me cutting off a penis or breasts is no different than a leg, arm, hand or what ever the person whats removed or destroyed to become what they believe they were when they were born. I heard about this awhile back and put it on the backburner of my mind. I find it hard to believe a doctor would do this , but if they don't the person wanting the removal will do it, like the guy who cut his own arm off. 
It's unbelievable, yet it's true. I don't know what will be next for a human to transform into, but I do think the problem lies above the shoulders and not below.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello friends also a shout out to the Alice Kravitz of KP, 
Only 203 days and 9 hrs. until christmas
Only 595 days and 10 hrs. until <0 takes a hike.

Talk later.....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> This was linked to an article on "transabled" people -- people who deliberately amputate limbs or cause blindness or deafness in themselves because they "feel like impostors in their functioning bodies". I find it hard to accept that some doctors are willing to do those procedures.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/becoming-disabled-by-choice-not-chance-transabled-people-feel-like-impostors-in-their-fully-working-bodies


Transabled....so glad you brought this up, I didn't read the link you posted, but I will later. I have to say honestly that to me cutting off a penis or breasts is no different than a leg, arm, hand or what ever the person whats removed or destroyed to become what they believe they were when they were born. I heard about this awhile back and put it on the backburner of my mind. I find it hard to believe a doctor would do this , but if they don't the person wanting the removal will do it, like the guy who cut his own arm off. 
It's unbelievable, yet it's true. I don't know what will be next for a human to transform into, but I do think the problem lies above the shoulders and not below.[/quote]

It seems to me that the 2 topics WCK linked could be linked to each other. I can see this being taken into the area of ones human rights.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Pixiedust said:


> Possible troll? That's a good one! I am proud of my state. It is the state that you live in that has produced the most scandals within it's political system. I would never take a politician from Virginia seriously.
> Going over your previous posts, it seems that you never have anything nice to say about anything or anyone.
> 
> My initial conversation was with Knit Crazy. Are you her spokesperson? As far as I can see, she can speak for herself.


Maryland has been shamed by the leadership in Baltimore. If that's your idea of a successful state, you are really a mess. Let's be honest. No one is automatically defined by their state!s politics. But, when you claim solidarity with a state shamed publically, you are also shamed. I guess that makes you a corrupt, race baiter too. I guess that means you stand with criminals and drug dealers rather than law abiding citizens. I guess that means you hug thugs and diss the police that clean up the cesspool you live in. You are defining yourself.

You came to a conservative website to cause trouble, which makes you a troll. Most people on this site get along, agree to a certain extent, and don't argue with friends here when they disagree. You are in enemy territory here by picking a fight with LTL. We respect her highly. We have had enough of your hate. Go back to LOLL and roll around in their anger. You aren't worth my time and certainly don't interest me at all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But I hope it will become a home. I feel the same way at times with the family gone. But then I remember it is what I make it. It may just be love of my life and me now and it is still life just a different way.
> 
> I do not see the family much any more. Boys have their lives. Most of loved ones and friends are gone to a better place then here. Lucky to see boys more then twice a year. Life goes on the way it should, miss them.
> But am finding new ways to get on with life.
> ...


Yarnlady, you have such nice thoughts. Thank you for your words. I thought you saw your boys very often or at least more than you said. I am trying to do as you say. Trying very hard. Is difficult!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No, I am afraid of <O's megalomaniac tendencies. I don't know if he calls himself King in front of his mirror, but he acts as if he thinks he is. He also keeps bad friends around him, many criminals like Hillary. I don't think any Republicans or Democrats can stop Obama's power grabs and thwart his far left socialist tendencies. He has torn up the only document, the Constitution, that can stop him. He is not even recognizing the Supreme Court's right to stop his unconstitutional moves. He's a real piece of work, but then again he is going bonkers and his term may end with him in a straight jacket. I'm hoping he jumps that creek soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for your family Jokim. We have a "home care" service available through the local health authority that come in to provide nursing and/or household help. Do you have something like that available in your area?


Yes, we also have help available here. MRI is tomorrow. After that the ball starts rolling. :|


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello friends also a shout out to the Alice Kravitz of KP,
> Only 203 days and 9 hrs. until christmas
> Only 595 days and 10 hrs. until <0 takes a hike.
> 
> Talk later.....


I'm glad you stopped by!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It seems to me that the 2 topics WCK linked could be linked to each other. I can see this being taken into the area of ones human rights.


So can I.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, we also have help available here. MRI is tomorrow. After that the ball starts rolling. :|


Jokim, I am praying for you, your DH, and your MIL. I know it is hard to have two people to provide care for, and hope surgery is not needed. But, I know your doctor will recommend the best plan to treat your DH. Then, he can get his health back. Just take care of yourself during this time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

poppy28 said:


> Do you really believe all the government is unable to stop one man? That just doesn't make sense. He has to be getting help from Democrats and Republicans to do what you say he is doing. Democrats I can understand but why aren't the Republicans stopping him?


Don't be so naive. Obama has everyone by the balls. Go do your trolling somewhere else.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't be so naive. Obama has everyone by the balls. Go do your trolling somewhere else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It is nice to say they are human rights, but who will pay for all of these rights? I am responsible for my own, not anyone else's. Now 0bama is talking about the right to the internet. Then the next thing will be the most modern computer. Why ?


It's all about changing America. If people can worship as they choose, read and write what they choose, own guns, and say what they think, how can he control them and turn them into liberal voters? How then can he maintain control of and set the nation's agenda for the future? He has to control what he sees as a threat to his political ideas. He's a Narcissist and that mental disorder demands control of others.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's all about changing America. If people can worship as they choose, read and write what they choose, own guns, and say what they think, how can he control them and turn them into liberal voters? How then can he maintain control of and set the nation's agenda for the future? He has to control what he sees as a threat to his political ideas. He's a Narcissist and that mental disorder demands control of others.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't blame the Baltimore police. They are called out to a scene and there are at least 25 people around waiting with cameras ready to film what goes on. Not only do the police have to worry about the person they are questioning/arresting, they now have to worry about the crowd that is forming around them. It's hard to do your job under conditions like that.
> 
> Hillary is a real piece of work. Now she isn't answering questions from the peons. Aren't these the peons that she is claiming to be the champion for? Are they really that dumb to vote for someone that obviously doesn't care one bit about them and constantly tells them so? To answer my own question, Yes they are. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I do not blame the police of Maryland either. They are terrified not of the mobs but of the Baltimore mayor and the Maryland Attorney General. What a compare and contrast of how the Republican Governor handled the riots versus how the mayor and AG handled them.

And we now have the first half black half white Jewish president who has a lower favorability score than President Bush. He must be having a meltdown over that. Just wait until the Supremes vote on Obamacare again, they will have to hide all the sharp objects at the WH.

Hillary is in Texas trying to raise money. There is a small scandal brewing about how the organizer is doing it illegally. What a shocker.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Maryland has been shamed by the leadership in Baltimore. If that's your idea of a successful state, you are really a mess. Let's be honest. No one is automatically defined by their state!s politics. But, when you claim solidarity with a state shamed publically, you are also shamed. I guess that makes you a corrupt, race baiter too. I guess that means you stand with criminals and drug dealers rather than law abiding citizens. I guess that means you hug thugs and diss the police that clean up the cesspool you live in. You are defining yourself.
> 
> You came to a conservative website to cause trouble, which makes you a troll. Most people on this site get along, agree to a certain extent, and don't argue with friends here when they disagree. You are in enemy territory here by picking a fight with LTL. We respect her highly. We have had enough of your hate. Go back to LOLL and roll around in their anger. You aren't worth my time and certainly don't interest me at all.


Oh my goodness, you are off the wall here. Enemy territory? I thought Knitting Paradise was a site for everyone who is interested in the fiber arts. I didn't realize it was just for we Conservatives. 
Your friend, love the lake insulted me. If anybody was picking a fight I would have to say that it was her.
I saw your comments last night and had to question you about them and was interested in your thoughts on why you posted what you did.
After reading your posts today, I have no need for answers now. I have you pegged. You are suffering from severe narcissism and paranoia. Do you believe in aliens, too?
You are doing exactly what you accuse Obama of to the other Conservatives in this thread.
This is why we are having the trouble we are within our party. 
Glenn Beck said it right. There is enough out there without having to make things up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jokim, I am praying for you, your DH, and your MIL. I know it is hard to have two people to provide care for, and hope surgery is not needed. But, I know your doctor will recommend the best plan to treat your DH. Then, he can get his health back. Just take care of yourself during this time.


Thank you, KC. I am so grateful for all my Denim friends' prayers. With God everything is possible♥, without Him, nothing!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's all about changing America. If people can worship as they choose, read and write what they choose, own guns, and say what they think, how can he control them and turn them into liberal voters? How then can he maintain control of and set the nation's agenda for the future? He has to control what he sees as a threat to his political ideas. He's a Narcissist and that mental disorder demands control of others.


A very apt description of the person elected as POTUS, KC.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I do not blame the police of Maryland either. They are terrified not of the mobs but of the Baltimore mayor and the Maryland Attorney General. What a compare and contrast of how the Republican Governor handled the riots versus how the mayor and AG handled them.
> 
> And we now have the first half black half white Jewish president who has a lower favorability score than President Bush. He must be having a meltdown over that. Just wait until the Supremes vote on Obamacare again, they will have to hide all the sharp objects at the WH.
> 
> Hillary is in Texas trying to raise money. There is a small scandal brewing about how the organizer is doing it illegally. What a shocker.


Where does <0 get his 'white Jewish' half from?
There is nothing that shocks when it comes to Clintons' activies, covert or overt! :evil:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Where does <0 get his 'white Jewish' half from?
> There is nothing that shocks when it comes to Clintons' activies, covert or overt! :evil:


So true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB's Mom is still recovering from her surgery and will probably be in the hospital for quite a while yet. CB is spending most of her time at the hospital, she just came home this afternoon to change clothes. She is grateful for our prayers and asks us to continue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But I hope it will become a home. I feel the same way at times with the family gone. But then I remember it is what I make it. It may just be love of my life and me now and it is still life just a different way.
> 
> I do not see the family much any more. Boys have their lives. Most of loved ones and friends are gone to a better place then here. Lucky to see boys more then twice a year. Life goes on the way it should, miss them.
> But am finding new ways to get on with life.
> ...


That's very good advice for all of us Yarnie; thank you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB's Mom is still recovering from her surgery and will probably be in the hospital for quite a while yet. CB is spending most of her time at the hospital, she just came home this afternoon to change clothes. She is grateful for our prayers and asks us to continue.


Holding CB and family up in prayer.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> THat's just what I thought -that you have the right to raise chickens! Your home is your castle - right? That's what they used to say.


We should put a chicken bounty on Yarnie's mayor :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Holding CB and family up in prayer.♥


How is DH's shoulder today Jokim? and your MIL?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We should put a chicken bounty on Yarnie's mayor :lol:


I'll second that! ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB's Mom is still recovering from her surgery and will probably be in the hospital for quite a while yet. CB is spending most of her time at the hospital, she just came home this afternoon to change clothes. She is grateful for our prayers and asks us to continue.


Glad you told us the news. CB said she will be home tomorrow night as she needs to get some rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We should put a chicken bounty on Yarnie's mayor :lol:


Yes and make sure there is a Rooster with spurs too.They do like to spur you if they don't like you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is DH's shoulder today Jokim? and your MIL?


Thanks for asking, Kitty. 
DH's shoulder is not showing any improvement, quite to the contrary, it is more sore today than yesterday. :| 
MIL is about the same: tremendously painful neuropathy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JUst stop by to say good night (tee hee)

Am beat busy day. Wonder sometime how a person can get tired from doing nothing.

Wait thats what I did today.

Arm wraps and God's Blessings on all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> JUst stop by to say good night (tee hee)
> 
> Am beat busy day. Wonder sometime how a person can get tired from doing nothing.
> 
> ...


Good night, Yarnie! (how often am I able to say that to you?) ;-) 
Good night, Denim Country!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Other celebrities have also made a similar decision without all the hoopla. Most of that comes from who Caitlin is associated with presently. Cher and Sonny Bono's daughter came out as gay and years later changed her sex to male - having the full operation. There was also a male tennis player that changed to a woman and attempted to compete in the woman's division.There are most like more celebrities that are keeping a low profile. the bottom line is that Caitlin wants the publicity and is going to use it for whatever she can get out of it.


I think hormones, neurology and chemistry play a stronger role in our gender identity than external organs. I remember an article similar to what Bonnie mentioned about boys whose organs were accidentally removed or injured as babies and they didn't become girls because of it.

Our society has got better at avoiding gender sterotyping - most don't have problems with girls playing with trucks or boys playing with dolls, jobs have become more gender neutral, many Dads are more active in raising their kids, etc. I think our society will eventually be more comfortable with gender issues. At that point, people comfortable with expressing themselves might not find it as important to have surgical procedures done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> This was linked to an article on "transabled" people -- people who deliberately amputate limbs or cause blindness or deafness in themselves because they "feel like impostors in their functioning bodies". I find it hard to accept that some doctors are willing to do those procedures.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/becoming-disabled-by-choice-not-chance-transabled-people-feel-like-impostors-in-their-fully-working-bodies


Transabled....so glad you brought this up, I didn't read the link you posted, but I will later. I have to say honestly that to me cutting off a penis or breasts is no different than a leg, arm, hand or what ever the person whats removed or destroyed to become what they believe they were when they were born. I heard about this awhile back and put it on the backburner of my mind. I find it hard to believe a doctor would do this , but if they don't the person wanting the removal will do it, like the guy who cut his own arm off. 
It's unbelievable, yet it's true. I don't know what will be next for a human to transform into, but I do think the problem lies above the shoulders and not below.[/quote]

I agree with you that unnecessary amputation is a mental or neurological condition. I think it is unethical for doctors to remove healthy limbs. People who mutilate themselves not only risk their own lives but also hurt their families and society in general. In the article, groups for the disabled are very concerned about the negative impact these people create for those who are not deliberately disabled.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It seems to me that the 2 topics WCK linked could be linked to each other. I can see this being taken into the area of ones human rights.


You're right Solo - the 2 articles were linked to each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB's Mom is still recovering from her surgery and will probably be in the hospital for quite a while yet. CB is spending most of her time at the hospital, she just came home this afternoon to change clothes. She is grateful for our prayers and asks us to continue.


I will continue. I know she's going to be worn out. I just hope her Mom will be all right. Thanks for letting us know, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is nice to say they are human rights, but who will pay for all of these rights? I am responsible for my own, not anyone else's. Now 0bama is talking about the right to the internet. Then the next thing will be the most modern computer. Why ?


That's the rest of the story; calling them human rights takes away from truly serious issues affecting life and safety and then increases cost in dollars and time for society in general.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for asking, Kitty.
> DH's shoulder is not showing any improvement, quite to the contrary, it is more sore today than yesterday. :|
> MIL is about the same: tremendously painful neuropathy.


Sorry to hear that Jokim. I hope DH gets treatment very quickly after the MRI is done and that there is relief for MIL's pain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article on the "Untold dark story of transgenderism." The lies that people believe.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/06/untold-dark-story-of-transgenderism/


Thanks Joey, there was some interesting information in the article. I had read about the twins before as well as a few other similar cases. I think that Kinsey had a lot of his own issues which influenced his research, how he interacted with his subjects and how he interpreted results. I think that skewed and tainted his results, especially those related to children which I consider child abuse.

I also think it is wrong to do any transgender hormone or surgical treatments on children. But I also believe that some people feel naturally more comfortable in a different gender role than they were born to. Ideally they should be able to do that without surgery. That seems to have been true throughout history.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all

Still raining, but it has been a gentle rain. But this gloominess is getting old. It is almost like my weather flip flopped a couple months. We are getting our Spring rains now and had our heat last month. If we get a lot of heat next week after this rain it will be a steam bath. Oh well, not much I can do about it.

Bought a new car yesterday. Keeping my old one for running around locally and for garbage drop off runs. But it was totally out of warranty, and I wanted a car under warranty when I drive long distances incase something breaks. It is a blue GMC SUV, and very comfortable. I really need to clean out my old car, but it has been raining all week and can't get to it. Maybe tomorrow.

Going to have a house full this weekend, so need to get ready for that. Not a big deal, but with all the trips to dealerships this week, I fell behind in my feeble attempt to clean up some clutter.

ttfn

PS: hugs KC


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,
My prayer are for your mom and you and family. I pray that she is doing well. You are a very good daughter. Please let us know how she is doing. Please get some rest.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim,
Let is know how the MRI goes. I hope any surgery is laparoscopic.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Still raining, but it has been a gentle rain. But this gloominess is getting old. It is almost like my weather flip flopped a couple months. We are getting our Spring rains now and had our heat last month. If we get a lot of heat next week after this rain it will be a steam bath. Oh well, not much I can do about it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new car. LTL. I am also getting ready for visitors. My DD2, her spouse and my 1-year old grandson. I have been gradually child proofing the house and cleaning everything. I don't have my energy back yet after recovering from bronchitis. So, I clean one room then rest, etc. I remember when I could clean everything in 2 hours max. I guess I am getting old. I have to grocery shop this morning. Then, more child proofing and cleaning and figuring out where to put my new yarn ordered recently.

Austin is walking now, so someone will be following him everywhere. They will be with us for a week. Then, I'll probably collapse. I doubt that I'll find any time for knitting unfortunately. But, I take full advantage of every moment with DD2 and her family. She lives in CA, so we don't see her as often as I'd like.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that Jokim. I hope DH gets treatment very quickly after the MRI is done and that there is relief for MIL's pain.


Jokim, you must be worn out. I'm so sorry they're in so much pain. I know it's hard on you, too, seeing them feeling so bad. I'm praying for all of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article on the "Untold dark story of transgenderism." The lies that people believe.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/06/untold-dark-story-of-transgenderism/


Very interesting article. We think we know a LOT more than we really do. About everything. Just my opinion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Joey, there was some interesting information in the article. I had read about the twins before as well as a few other similar cases. I think that Kinsey had a lot of his own issues which influenced his research, how he interacted with his subjects and how he interpreted results. I think that skewed and tainted his results, especially those related to children which I consider child abuse.
> 
> I also think it is wrong to do any transgender hormone or surgical treatments on children. But I also believe that some people feel naturally more comfortable in a different gender role than they were born to. Ideally they should be able to do that without surgery. That seems to have been true throughout history.


I think the sexual revolution is resulting in confusion and, ultimately, in chaos.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think the sexual revolution is resulting in confusion and, ultimately, in chaos.


Not a good thing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Still raining, but it has been a gentle rain. But this gloominess is getting old. It is almost like my weather flip flopped a couple months. We are getting our Spring rains now and had our heat last month. If we get a lot of heat next week after this rain it will be a steam bath. Oh well, not much I can do about it.
> 
> ...


It's fun to get a new car. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Good luck with the clean-up. You seem to have a lot of company! That's nice!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's fun to get a new car. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Good luck with the clean-up. You seem to have a lot of company! That's nice!


I just upgraded my phone, so now I have to learn all this Bluetooth stuff. I really don't use my cell phone much, my reception at home is not good. So maybe with a newer phone I will use it more, doubt it but who knows.

I usually have a lot of company, especially in the summer because of the lake. Usually have more 'guy weekends' in the winter; bonfires and beer.......

Off to read manuals and knit


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just upgraded my phone, so now I have to learn all this Bluetooth stuff. I really don't use my cell phone much, my reception at home is not good. So maybe with a newer phone I will use it more, doubt it but who knows.
> 
> I usually have a lot of company, especially in the summer because of the lake. Usually have more 'guy weekends' in the winter; bonfires and beer.......
> 
> Off to read manuals and knit


Enjoy! New car, new phone - a lot to learn. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB's Mom is still recovering from her surgery and will probably be in the hospital for quite a while yet. CB is spending most of her time at the hospital, she just came home this afternoon to change clothes. She is grateful for our prayers and asks us to continue.


Major surgery at her age is bound to knock her off her feet for awhile. At least it's over and she can start to recuperate. We, in Denim Country, will have her back with our prayers and good wishes.

CB, don't forget to take care of yourself as well. That's an order!!!! Kissy face - there the DC community seal has been attached.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think hormones, neurology and chemistry play a stronger role in our gender identity than external organs. I remember an article similar to what Bonnie mentioned about boys whose organs were accidentally removed or injured as babies and they didn't become girls because of it.
> 
> Our society has got better at avoiding gender sterotyping - most don't have problems with girls playing with trucks or boys playing with dolls, jobs have become more gender neutral, many Dads are more active in raising their kids, etc. I think our society will eventually be more comfortable with gender issues. At that point, people comfortable with expressing themselves might not find it as important to have surgical procedures done.


Good points, WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Still raining, but it has been a gentle rain. But this gloominess is getting old. It is almost like my weather flip flopped a couple months. We are getting our Spring rains now and had our heat last month. If we get a lot of heat next week after this rain it will be a steam bath. Oh well, not much I can do about it.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new car and many happy trouble free driving miles to you. Enjoy your company.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Congratulations on your new car. LTL. I am also getting ready for visitors. My DD2, her spouse and my 1-year old grandson. I have been gradually child proofing the house and cleaning everything. I don't have my energy back yet after recovering from bronchitis. So, I clean one room then rest, etc. I remember when I could clean everything in 2 hours max. I guess I am getting old. I have to grocery shop this morning. Then, more child proofing and cleaning and figuring out where to put my new yarn ordered recently.
> 
> Austin is walking now, so someone will be following him everywhere. They will be with us for a week. Then, I'll probably collapse. I doubt that I'll find any time for knitting unfortunately. But, I take full advantage of every moment with DD2 and her family. She lives in CA, so we don't see her as often as I'd like.


Sounds like you are in for a busy week.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim, you must be worn out. I'm so sorry they're in so much pain. I know it's hard on you, too, seeing them feeling so bad. I'm praying for all of you.


Thank you, Bonnie. You have no idea how comforting it is to have my friends in Denim Country praying and caring. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It is very hard to see my MIL in such pain. She is seeing dr. next week and the first words out of my mouth will be: Please give her a prescription to alleviate/ease her pain!
There has to be something available for such bad neuropathy as hers. I cannot imagine others suffering so much and tolerating it quietly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> Let is know how the MRI goes. I hope any surgery is laparoscopic.


Will do most certainly, LL.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Congratulations on your new car. LTL. I am also getting ready for visitors. My DD2, her spouse and my 1-year old grandson. I have been gradually child proofing the house and cleaning everything. I don't have my energy back yet after recovering from bronchitis. So, I clean one room then rest, etc. I remember when I could clean everything in 2 hours max. I guess I am getting old. I have to grocery shop this morning. Then, more child proofing and cleaning and figuring out where to put my new yarn ordered recently.
> 
> Austin is walking now, so someone will be following him everywhere. They will be with us for a week. Then, I'll probably collapse. I doubt that I'll find any time for knitting unfortunately. But, I take full advantage of every moment with DD2 and her family. She lives in CA, so we don't see her as often as I'd like.


Having young kids, grandkids, around is draining physically, but it is such a luxury and such an uplift in other ways, that I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world. Enjoy your time with Austin, KC. You can always knit after he leaves, or after he goes to bed. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Major surgery at her age is bound to knock her off her feet for awhile. At least it's over and she can start to recuperate. We, in Denim Country, will have her back with our prayers and good wishes.
> 
> CB, don't forget to take care of yourself as well. That's an order!!!! Kissy face - there the DC community seal has been attached.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Still raining, but it has been a gentle rain. But this gloominess is getting old. It is almost like my weather flip flopped a couple months. We are getting our Spring rains now and had our heat last month. If we get a lot of heat next week after this rain it will be a steam bath. Oh well, not much I can do about it.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new car and enjoy your busy weekend. Hope the sun comes back out for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Congratulations on your new car. LTL. I am also getting ready for visitors. My DD2, her spouse and my 1-year old grandson. I have been gradually child proofing the house and cleaning everything. I don't have my energy back yet after recovering from bronchitis. So, I clean one room then rest, etc. I remember when I could clean everything in 2 hours max. I guess I am getting old. I have to grocery shop this morning. Then, more child proofing and cleaning and figuring out where to put my new yarn ordered recently.
> 
> Austin is walking now, so someone will be following him everywhere. They will be with us for a week. Then, I'll probably collapse. I doubt that I'll find any time for knitting unfortunately. But, I take full advantage of every moment with DD2 and her family. She lives in CA, so we don't see her as often as I'd like.


And a busy weekend for you too KC. Enjoy your family time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting article. We think we know a LOT more than we really do. About everything. Just my opinion.


I agree with you Bonnie. I think there are too many people/groups doing studies that don't serve a useful purpose and often have ambiguous results. And then create an industry around issues than increase division and unrest and develop a sense of entitlement instead of responsibility. We've seen it with racism, feminism, gender and sexuality, class envy, environment, etc

These actions have helped to breakdown families and communities by trying to make everything relative and no one accountable. The most recent example up here is labour and social groups trying to regulate children working in family farms and business, doing chores and even walking to school or the playground.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. You have no idea how comforting it is to have my friends in Denim Country praying and caring. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It is very hard to see my MIL in such pain. She is seeing dr. next week and the first words out of my mouth will be: Please give her a prescription to alleviate/ease her pain!
> There has to be something available for such bad neuropathy as hers. I cannot imagine others suffering so much and tolerating it quietly.


It's so heartbreaking to watch someone you love in pain. A friend's husband had terrible neuropathy in his feet; the only drug that relieved the pain and left him alert was prednisone, but it also has bad side effects. I hope your MIL's doc has more options available for her pain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. You have no idea how comforting it is to have my friends in Denim Country praying and caring. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It is very hard to see my MIL in such pain. She is seeing dr. next week and the first words out of my mouth will be: Please give her a prescription to alleviate/ease her pain!
> There has to be something available for such bad neuropathy as hers. I cannot imagine others suffering so much and tolerating it quietly.


THey advertise for "diabetic nerve pain" on tv. Surely there's something. Shingles also can leave people with serious pain, and I know there's medicine for that, too. I hope they have something for her.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> THey advertise for "diabetic nerve pain" on tv. Surely there's something. Shingles also can leave people with serious pain, and I know there's medicine for that, too. I hope they have something for her.


I think it is also the same medicine for fibromyalgia as for diabetic nerve pain, so maybe that is the ticket. Let's pray that it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie. I think there are too many people/groups doing studies that don't serve a useful purpose and often have ambiguous results. And then create an industry around issues than increase division and unrest and develop a sense of entitlement instead of responsibility. We've seen it with racism, feminism, gender and sexuality, class envy, environment, etc
> 
> These actions have helped to breakdown families and communities by trying to make everything relative and no one accountable. The most recent example up here is labour and social groups trying to regulate children working in family farms and business, doing chores and even walking to school or the playground.


We have a lot of that here, too. People think they can make a perfect life, but you can't. They want to have perfect bodies, they want their children to be A students, star athletes, gorgeous, and musical prodigies. Talk about pressure - no wonder there are ads for so many sleep aids, heartburn medicine, etc. And technology is thought to be the answer to everything. I'm beginning to understand why God didn't want Adam and Eve to eat of the tree of knowledge. We can't handle it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We should put a chicken bounty on Yarnie's mayor :lol:


Perfect!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you told us the news. CB said she will be home tomorrow night as she needs to get some rest.


I'm sure. She's probably doing a lot for her mother. It was that way for us when DH was in the hospital, and her mother is probably helpless right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> JUst stop by to say good night (tee hee)
> 
> Am beat busy day. Wonder sometime how a person can get tired from doing nothing.
> 
> ...


I have days like that, too. Tomorrow will surely be better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I will continue. I know she's going to be worn out. I just hope her Mom will be all right. Thanks for letting us know, CB.


I meant thanks for letting us know, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Congratulations on your new car. LTL. I am also getting ready for visitors. My DD2, her spouse and my 1-year old grandson. I have been gradually child proofing the house and cleaning everything. I don't have my energy back yet after recovering from bronchitis. So, I clean one room then rest, etc. I remember when I could clean everything in 2 hours max. I guess I am getting old. I have to grocery shop this morning. Then, more child proofing and cleaning and figuring out where to put my new yarn ordered recently.
> 
> Austin is walking now, so someone will be following him everywhere. They will be with us for a week. Then, I'll probably collapse. I doubt that I'll find any time for knitting unfortunately. But, I take full advantage of every moment with DD2 and her family. She lives in CA, so we don't see her as often as I'd like.


KC, how nice that little Austin will be there - for a week! I understand the babyproofing. I try to keep my house that way, but now that we have fewer babies, I slip and have to do it before they come. Soon I won't have to because our youngest turns 3 in August - which I truly cannot comprehend.

Have a wonderful time! I'm the same way with my DD. She's only 5 hours away, but has been much, much farther away at times. I'm happy for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Circular needles arrived today!!!!!!! What am I going to do with these strange contraptions! 

I have one big project to finish and one HUGE project (pictures), but i won't be able to wait that long to try out these babies! Purple cord - I feel like it's my birthday!

I love Amazon Prime. It's like a fairy godmother. Just look it up, click on it, and in two days it's at your door! Maybe more like Santa Claus. It FEELS free! hahahahahahahaha :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow I see the troll spray I squirted last month has lost its effectiveness. Time for the military grade ones.
I will let it do its job while I catch up on posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just saw Alveda King on Cavuto, responding to Hillary's statement that Republicans are trying to stop minorities from voting. Really? She's out of her mind. She's the original conspiracy theorist. I guess that's what she falls back on when she can't come up with anything else. She's done it before - Slick's misbehavior was part of a "vast right-wing conspiracy." And now we're at it again - this time stopping minorities from voting. You know we hate minorities - minorities like Ben Carson, Herman Cain, Sarah Palin, Susana Martinez. Beam me up.

I LOVE Alveda King. She is such a dignified woman, and very warm at the same time. I'd love to meet her. Maybe I will some day. I think she lives in Atlanta. She's a wonderful pro-life advocate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I see the troll spray I squirted last month has lost its effectiveness. Time for the military grade ones.
> I will let it do its job while I catch up on posts.


Your are our Marines! As in "Send in the Marines!"


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Circular needles arrived today!!!!!!! What am I going to do with these strange contraptions!
> 
> I have one big project to finish and one HUGE project (pictures), but i won't be able to wait that long to try out these babies! Purple cord - I feel like it's my birthday!
> 
> I love Amazon Prime. It's like a fairy godmother. Just look it up, click on it, and in two days it's at your door! Maybe more like Santa Claus. It FEELS free! hahahahahahahaha :shock:


That`s brilliant bon....I`m so happy for you. Now you can understand my huge addiction of circulars. Wow a purple cord....sounds so gorgeous.
Congratulations on your circular needle purchase. I`m sure they won`t be your last.


:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is also the same medicine for fibromyalgia as for diabetic nerve pain, so maybe that is the ticket. Let's pray that it is.


Yes, we'll do that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw Alveda King on Cavuto, responding to Hillary's statement that Republicans are trying to stop minorities from voting. Really? She's out of her mind. She's the original conspiracy theorist. I guess that's what she falls back on when she can't come up with anything else. She's done it before - Slick's misbehavior was part of a "vast right-wing conspiracy." And now we're at it again - this time stopping minorities from voting. You know we hate minorities - minorities like Ben Carson, Herman Cain, Sarah Palin, Susana Martinez. Beam me up.
> 
> I LOVE Alveda King. She is such a dignified woman, and very warm at the same time. I'd love to meet her. Maybe I will some day. I think she lives in Atlanta. She's a wonderful pro-life advocate.


I also love Dr Alveda King. She is one smart lady. If MLK Jr was still alive today, he would be so proud of his niece.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. You have no idea how comforting it is to have my friends in Denim Country praying and caring. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It is very hard to see my MIL in such pain. She is seeing dr. next week and the first words out of my mouth will be: Please give her a prescription to alleviate/ease her pain!
> There has to be something available for such bad neuropathy as hers. I cannot imagine others suffering so much and tolerating it quietly.


Please also add my love and prayers too Jokim. I know what it feels like to be in pain.
I burnt my fingers last evening and the pain was so intense. I took about 4 Aleeve, and 4 Tylenol. And I used two bags of gallon sized freezer bags full of ice cubes to stick my hand in.
The worst thing was I couldn`t do any knitting til about midnight. And with the pain meds kicking in, I was too sleepy to do much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Please also add my love and prayers too Jokim. I know what it feels like to be in pain.
> I burnt my fingers last evening and the pain was so intense. I took about 4 Aleeve, and 4 Tylenol. And I used two bags of gallon sized freezer bags full of ice cubes to stick my hand in.
> The worst thing was I couldn`t do any knitting til about midnight. And with the pain meds kicking in, I was too sleepy to do much.


Oh, no! It sounds like you have some bad burns. Do you need to see a doctor?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no! It sounds like you have some bad burns. Do you need to see a doctor?


Na I`m ok thanks for asking bon. It was my own stupid fault for not looking what I was doing.
Early last evening before he left, my son had some sweet`n`sour pork I made from the night before. Instead of just heating up the pork and adding the sauce later - he bunged it all on the plate.
When I heard the beeping of the microwave I went to take out his food for him. I didn`t notice some sauce had dripped onto the glass turntable and had heated up. And I burnt 3 fingers taking out the plate when my fingers touched the boiling hot sauce.
The blisters have all come out now, and doesn't hurt at all now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw Alveda King on Cavuto, responding to Hillary's statement that Republicans are trying to stop minorities from voting. Really? She's out of her mind. She's the original conspiracy theorist. I guess that's what she falls back on when she can't come up with anything else. She's done it before - Slick's misbehavior was part of a "vast right-wing conspiracy." And now we're at it again - this time stopping minorities from voting. You know we hate minorities - minorities like Ben Carson, Herman Cain, Sarah Palin, Susana Martinez. Beam me up.
> 
> I LOVE Alveda King. She is such a dignified woman, and very warm at the same time. I'd love to meet her. Maybe I will some day. I think she lives in Atlanta. She's a wonderful pro-life advocate.


I'm also familiar with Alveda King. She is everything you say she is and more. What a lovely lady. 
Wonder how things would have turned out had MLK lived? Hmm......... :?:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Please also add my love and prayers too Jokim. I know what it feels like to be in pain.
> I burnt my fingers last evening and the pain was so intense. I took about 4 Aleeve, and 4 Tylenol. And I used two bags of gallon sized freezer bags full of ice cubes to stick my hand in.
> The worst thing was I couldn`t do any knitting til about midnight. And with the pain meds kicking in, I was too sleepy to do much.


Wendy Bee,

I am so sorry to hear that you burnt yourself! My father was in the fire business. He said the best way to get over burned fingers is to put it out of your mind and forget it. Now, that sounded crazy to me. But, he knew his stuff. I tried it and it worked!

Hope you are better.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Please also add my love and prayers too Jokim. I know what it feels like to be in pain.
> I burnt my fingers last evening and the pain was so intense. I took about 4 Aleeve, and 4 Tylenol. And I used two bags of gallon sized freezer bags full of ice cubes to stick my hand in.
> The worst thing was I couldn`t do any knitting til about midnight. And with the pain meds kicking in, I was too sleepy to do much.


Oh WendyBee, OUCH!!!! Hope your fingers are better today. No blisters? How did you burn them? Invariably, when baking, I always manage to burn my hands on something in the oven. Go figure, I'll never learn. Hope your pain is gone and the blisters aren't too bad.♥
Thank you for your prayers, WendyBee.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I still have blisters Jokim. Now that the blisters have formed at the top of my fingers, they don`t hurt. 
When I said the blisters were out, I meant they have appeared. Sorry, I should have explained better.
Read back a page to how I burnt them Jokim. I`m sure you can relate.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I still have blisters Jokim. Now that the blisters have formed at the top of my fingers, they don`t hurt.
> When I said the blisters were out, I meant they have appeared. Sorry, I should have explained better.
> Read back a page to how I burnt them Jokim. I`m sure you can relate.


Yes, I can relate. Boy, can I ever. You'd think after living all these years, I would learn. Duh?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I can relate. Boy, can I ever. You'd think after living all these years, I would learn. Duh?


Believe it or not but I even burnt my fingernail. I had to cut one nail all the way down to my fingertip. Oh well, at least it doesn`t snag on the yarn when I knit now LOL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Believe it or not but I even burnt my fingernail. I had to cut one nail all the way down to my fingertip. Oh well, at least it doesn`t snag on the yarn when I knit now LOL


Oh, dear. You have a great attitude. I am sorry you are hurting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Believe it or not but I even burnt my fingernail. I had to cut one nail all the way down to my fingertip. Oh well, at least it doesn`t snag on the yarn when I knit now LOL


Even the fingernail??! That must've been very painful. Anything containing sugar can heat up to a very high temp.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Circular needles arrived today!!!!!!! What am I going to do with these strange contraptions!
> 
> I have one big project to finish and one HUGE project (pictures), but i won't be able to wait that long to try out these babies! Purple cord - I feel like it's my birthday!
> 
> I love Amazon Prime. It's like a fairy godmother. Just look it up, click on it, and in two days it's at your door! Maybe more like Santa Claus. It FEELS free! hahahahahahahaha :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: try them out and tell us how you like them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I see the troll spray I squirted last month has lost its effectiveness. Time for the military grade ones.
> I will let it do its job while I catch up on posts.


 :thumbup: Thanks Wendy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Na I`m ok thanks for asking bon. It was my own stupid fault for not looking what I was doing.
> Early last evening before he left, my son had some sweet`n`sour pork I made from the night before. Instead of just heating up the pork and adding the sauce later - he bunged it all on the plate.
> When I heard the beeping of the microwave I went to take out his food for him. I didn`t notice some sauce had dripped onto the glass turntable and had heated up. And I burnt 3 fingers taking out the plate when my fingers touched the boiling hot sauce.
> The blisters have all come out now, and doesn't hurt at all now.


I'm glad it's getting better already. You used ice - that's supposed to be the best thing for burns.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm also familiar with Alveda King. She is everything you say she is and more. What a lovely lady.
> Wonder how things would have turned out had MLK lived? Hmm......... :?:


If only.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: try them out and tell us how you like them.


I'll let you know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night all! Sleep well and wake up refreshed.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Na I`m ok thanks for asking bon. It was my own stupid fault for not looking what I was doing.
> Early last evening before he left, my son had some sweet`n`sour pork I made from the night before. Instead of just heating up the pork and adding the sauce later - he bunged it all on the plate.
> When I heard the beeping of the microwave I went to take out his food for him. I didn`t notice some sauce had dripped onto the glass turntable and had heated up. And I burnt 3 fingers taking out the plate when my fingers touched the boiling hot sauce.
> The blisters have all come out now, and doesn't hurt at all now.


Oh no Wendy; I know how painful burns are and the microwave can create a lot of heat. I'm still making very good use of the microwave bowls that KPG made - I haven't burnt myself on the microwave since I got them. Now if only there was something that worked as well on the oven


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night all! Sleep well and wake up refreshed.♥


Same to you, Jokim. I hope everyone at your house has a good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night all! Sleep well and wake up refreshed.♥


Sorry I missed you tonight Jokim. Hope DH's MRI went ok. Do you have to wait long for the results?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KPG has a link to a political/civics quiz; it's very well done. I did it just for fun even though I'm not an American and found it quite interesting.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341688-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A nice story of paying it forward or keep the ripple spreading


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - I hope you see this when you are back on, it's a happy chicken story.

A friend has a neighbour that has chickens that treated like pets. She likes to let them out of their pen when she is gardening or doing other outside work. A couple of weeks ago, 2 of the chickens were missing when she went to put them back in their pens. She checked with the neighbours and walked the ditches and called for them over the next couple of days, but couldn't find them.

She thought they were probably killed by dogs, racoons, eagles, owls or whatever. On the 10th day her hubby was putting in posts for a split rail fence when all of a sudden the 2 chickens waddled over looking for bugs by the wood. They were in great condition and had managed just fine on their own for the 10 days. They're now back with the rest of the flock and could probably tell a few good stories if only they could talk.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no Wendy; I know how painful burns are and the microwave can create a lot of heat. I'm still making very good use of the microwave bowls that KPG made - I haven't burnt myself on the microwave since I got them. *Now if only there was something that worked as well on the oven*


I think I may be able to help you out there westy.
Do you have a Dollar Tree or its equivalent in your area? Hopefully they will sell oven mitts. If they do, buy two, and one mitt will fit inside another oven mitt for double thickness.
I hope that helps. ♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw Alveda King on Cavuto, responding to Hillary's statement that Republicans are trying to stop minorities from voting. Really? She's out of her mind. She's the original conspiracy theorist. I guess that's what she falls back on when she can't come up with anything else. She's done it before - Slick's misbehavior was part of a "vast right-wing conspiracy." And now we're at it again - this time stopping minorities from voting. You know we hate minorities - minorities like Ben Carson, Herman Cain, Sarah Palin, Susana Martinez. Beam me up.
> 
> I LOVE Alveda King. She is such a dignified woman, and very warm at the same time. I'd love to meet her. Maybe I will some day. I think she lives in Atlanta. She's a wonderful pro-life advocate.


I have only heard her a few times and each time I was more and more impressed with her calm and intelligent words.

John Kasich blasted Hillary yesterday regarding her suing Ohio for voter suppression. He said Ohio has the longest voting window with many ways to vote. He told her to sue her own state of New York which has only one day for voting. He almost could not contain his laughter at her stupid threat. I hope she follows through. If she doesn't it will be a great ad against her.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

how do i escape this thread?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A nice story of paying it forward or keep the ripple spreading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I hope you see this when you are back on, it's a happy chicken story.
> 
> A friend has a neighbour that has chickens that treated like pets. She likes to let them out of their pen when she is gardening or doing other outside work. A couple of weeks ago, 2 of the chickens were missing when she went to put them back in their pens. She checked with the neighbours and walked the ditches and called for them over the next couple of days, but couldn't find them.
> 
> She thought they were probably killed by dogs, racoons, eagles, owls or whatever. On the 10th day her hubby was putting in posts for a split rail fence when all of a sudden the 2 chickens waddled over looking for bugs by the wood. They were in great condition and had managed just fine on their own for the 10 days. They're now back with the rest of the flock and could probably tell a few good stories if only they could talk.


Cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have only heard her a few times and each time I was more and more impressed with her calm and intelligent words.
> 
> John Kasich blasted Hillary yesterday regarding her suing Ohio for voter suppression. He said Ohio has the longest voting window with many ways to vote. He told her to sue her own state of New York which has only one day for voting. He almost could not contain his laughter at her stupid threat. I hope she follows through. If she doesn't it will be a great ad against her.


I don't think she will. I'm glad Kasich spoke out. I heard him say this morning that he wants to bring the country together, work with reasonable Dems to solve problems. He said he's "done talking about Hillary."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am on just for a sec.
How is everyone? I don't think I can catch up witheveryone . I am home from the hospital last night and today. 
My mother is progressing but slowly. Yesterday was the first time in 8 days she could eat. Just clear fluids. She is sore from her surgery for the hernia . Every day a little better. Thanks for the prayers they kept her alive. Dr said she would have died soon if they hadn't done the surgery her intestines had wrapped around the hernia. 
We got news Thursday night my cousin had to be rushed to surgery for a abdominal aneurysm rupture. Please put him in your prayers too. 
I am going to one half of my h/s reunion today. I will relieve my sister tomorrow at the hospital.
I hope everyone else is ok. WCK I am still praying for you mother too.
I found this on FB. It is all of Denim.




♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A beautiful, clear morning today. The lake was like a mirror ...

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am on just for a sec.
> How is everyone? I don't think I can catch up witheveryone . I am home from the hospital last night and today.
> My mother is progressing but slowly. Yesterday was the first time in 8 days she could eat. Just clear fluids. She is sore from her surgery for the hernia . Every day a little better. Thanks for the prayers they kept her alive. Dr said she would have died soon if they hadn't done the surgery her intestines had wrapped around the hernia.
> We got news Thursday night my cousin had to be rushed to surgery for a abdominal aneurysm rupture. Please put him in your prayers too.
> ...


CB, Thank you for checking in. I am so glad your mom is doing better. She will get better now. I hope your cousin is doing better. Please tell us how they both are doing when you can.

We miss you! Love I Love Lucy. Thank you for that.

Prayers are for you and your family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A beautiful, clear morning today. The lake was like a mirror ...
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


WCK - Gorgeous photo - did you take it? Is that what you see every day? Hope you have a great day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am on just for a sec.
> How is everyone? I don't think I can catch up witheveryone . I am home from the hospital last night and today.
> My mother is progressing but slowly. Yesterday was the first time in 8 days she could eat. Just clear fluids. She is sore from her surgery for the hernia . Every day a little better. Thanks for the prayers they kept her alive. Dr said she would have died soon if they hadn't done the surgery her intestines had wrapped around the hernia.
> We got news Thursday night my cousin had to be rushed to surgery for a abdominal aneurysm rupture. Please put him in your prayers too.
> ...


Loved watching Lucy and Ethel; thanks for the link!

I'm so glad that your Mom is starting to get a little better - it will take time to recover from such a major surgery. And you need to get some rest and keep your strength up too. That's good that you can make it to part of the reunion, it will be good for you to get out and talk to other people for a while.

My Mom is doing a little better too. She's been given digoxin for her heart and is scheduled for an echocardiogram at the end of the month.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved watching Lucy and Ethel; thanks for the link!
> 
> I'm so glad that your Mom is starting to get a little better - it will take time to recover from such a major surgery. And you need to get some rest and keep your strength up too. That's good that you can make it to part of the reunion, it will be good for you to get out and talk to other people for a while.
> 
> My Mom is doing a little better too. She's been given digoxin for her heart and is scheduled for an echocardiogram at the end of the month.


WCK, I am sorry about your mom. Did not know. I must have missed it. I am glad she is doing better. I will pray for her and your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all
So happy to hear our extended family members are on the road to recovery today. The power of prayer is such a wonderful thing....as well as the skill of our wonderful doctors and surgeons.
Today is the 71st anniversary of one of the greatest victories of WW2.... the D-Day landings in Normandy, France.
It`s also my Birthday today, and I couldn`t be more proud that I share my day with such a wonderful historical moment.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> So happy to hear our extended family members are on the road to recovery today. The power of prayer is such a wonderful thing....as well as the skill of our wonderful doctors and surgeons.
> Today is the 71st anniversary of one of the greatest victories of WW2.... the D-Day landings in Normandy, France.
> It`s also my Birthday today, and I couldn`t be more proud that I share my day with such a wonderful historical moment.


Happy Birthday WendyBee!!! I hope you have a wonderful day. Pamper yourself. Eat lots of cake! Hugs to you!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I think I may be able to help you out there westy.
> Do you have a Dollar Tree or its equivalent in your area? Hopefully they will sell oven mitts. If they do, buy two, and one mitt will fit inside another oven mitt for double thickness.
> I hope that helps. ♥


   I do have some good oven mitts, but sometimes I'm careless or hurry too much and get a small burn just above the wrist. Maybe I need to look for longer oven mitts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cakes said:


> how do i escape this thread?


Cakes - if you hit the "unwatch" button at the top of the screen, your escape will be complete


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cakes - if you hit the "unwatch" button at the top of the screen, your escape will be complete


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK - Gorgeous photo - did you take it? Is that what you see every day? Hope you have a great day!


Thanks LL; yes I'm so blessed to see that view every day (except when there is heavy fog). And when it's windy, the lake even gets some white caps.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, I am sorry about your mom. Did not know. I must have missed it. I am glad she is doing better. I will pray for her and your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Thanks LL, that means a lot to me. How are you doing today? And how is the progress on your house coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> So happy to hear our extended family members are on the road to recovery today. The power of prayer is such a wonderful thing....as well as the skill of our wonderful doctors and surgeons.
> Today is the 71st anniversary of one of the greatest victories of WW2.... the D-Day landings in Normandy, France.
> It`s also my Birthday today, and I couldn`t be more proud that I share my day with such a wonderful historical moment.


Happy Birthday Wendy and hope you have a wonderful day!! You do indeed share your birthday with a very special anniversary.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, that means a lot to me. How are you doing today? And how is the progress on your house coming along?


It's coming along. Another month and 1/2 or 2 to go. Please keep me posted on how your mom is doing. It is very hard to go through this. I know. Just have faith that she will be ok.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am on just for a sec.
> How is everyone? I don't think I can catch up witheveryone . I am home from the hospital last night and today.
> My mother is progressing but slowly. Yesterday was the first time in 8 days she could eat. Just clear fluids. She is sore from her surgery for the hernia . Every day a little better. Thanks for the prayers they kept her alive. Dr said she would have died soon if they hadn't done the surgery her intestines had wrapped around the hernia.
> We got news Thursday night my cousin had to be rushed to surgery for a abdominal aneurysm rupture. Please put him in your prayers too.
> ...


I love Lucy! So cute. I'm so glad your mother's getting better. I know she has a way to go. I'm still praying for her and for your cousin. 
I hope you can relax and have fun at the reunion.
Hugs and prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A beautiful, clear morning today. The lake was like a mirror ...
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


What a beautiful sight, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved watching Lucy and Ethel; thanks for the link!
> 
> I'm so glad that your Mom is starting to get a little better - it will take time to recover from such a major surgery. And you need to get some rest and keep your strength up too. That's good that you can make it to part of the reunion, it will be good for you to get out and talk to other people for a while.
> 
> My Mom is doing a little better too. She's been given digoxin for her heart and is scheduled for an echocardiogram at the end of the month.


I'm glad to hear that, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> So happy to hear our extended family members are on the road to recovery today. The power of prayer is such a wonderful thing....as well as the skill of our wonderful doctors and surgeons.
> Today is the 71st anniversary of one of the greatest victories of WW2.... the D-Day landings in Normandy, France.
> It`s also my Birthday today, and I couldn`t be more proud that I share my day with such a wonderful historical moment.


Happy Birthday, WendyBee!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I do have some good oven mitts, but sometimes I'm careless or hurry too much and get a small burn just above the wrist. Maybe I need to look for longer oven mitts.


I need those too. Instead of oven mitts - oven sleeves? :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry I missed you tonight Jokim. Hope DH's MRI went ok. Do you have to wait long for the results?


Good Evening, Denim Country!
Hi Kitty. The results of DH's MRI will be known to his Dr. by Mon. that is also when DH hopes to hear from the Dr.
The MRI was taken on Fri. after 5 pm. That is somewhat late for business hours. So the delay in notification is understandable. Keeping my fingers crossed.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Evening, Denim Country!
> Hi Kitty. The results of DH's MRI will be known to his Dr. by Mon. that is also when DH hopes to hear from the Dr.
> The MRI was taken on Fri. after 5 pm. That is somewhat late for business hours. So the delay in notification is understandable. Keeping my fingers crossed.♥


Jokim,

All will be ok - operation or not. Trust in God. I know it will be ok. As I said, my husband had one and he thought nothing of it. The only thing I had to do was tie his shoes for a few days. Really. That was it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> So happy to hear our extended family members are on the road to recovery today. The power of prayer is such a wonderful thing....as well as the skill of our wonderful doctors and surgeons.
> Today is the 71st anniversary of one of the greatest victories of WW2.... the D-Day landings in Normandy, France.
> It`s also my Birthday today, and I couldn`t be more proud that I share my day with such a wonderful historical moment.


Happy birthday Wendy, thanks for the recipe for Homemade febreeze. Thanks for the D-Day reminder and picture.
hope everyone of you on D&P get you and your families health back on track.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Cakes - if you hit the "unwatch" button at the top of the screen, your escape will be complete


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your Birthday wishes.
It didn`t seem like I had a Birthday today really. No gifts off hubby, oldest son said he`s late with his gift which he`ll bring next time he comes for a visit, and I got an orange milk shake from our youngest son last night. I even made my own Birthday dinner as hubby is clueless in the kitchen. And because I wanted fried chicken for dinner, I wouldn`t let hubby near hot shortening.
Here is what I made...all washed down with an ice cold Pepsi. I couldn`t eat it all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you everyone for your Birthday wishes.
> It didn`t seem like I had a Birthday today really. No gifts off hubby, oldest son said he`s late with his gift which he`ll bring next time he comes for a visit, and I got an orange milk shake from our youngest son last night. I even made my own Birthday dinner as hubby is clueless in the kitchen. And because I wanted fried chicken for dinner, I wouldn`t let hubby near hot shortening.
> Here is what I made...all washed down with an ice cold Pepsi. I couldn`t eat it all.


Some birthdays are like that. Dinner looks good, which reminds me it's time to eat!
Happy birthday, WendyBee. It's never too late for a present!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you everyone for your Birthday wishes.
> It didn`t seem like I had a Birthday today really. No gifts off hubby, oldest son said he`s late with his gift which he`ll bring next time he comes for a visit, and I got an orange milk shake from our youngest son last night. I even made my own Birthday dinner as hubby is clueless in the kitchen. And because I wanted fried chicken for dinner, I wouldn`t let hubby near hot shortening.
> Here is what I made...all washed down with an ice cold Pepsi. I couldn`t eat it all.


WendyBee, If I had your address, I would have sent you something! I would have made you dinner and a cake and ice cream.

Next time, please tell me and we will celebrate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Some birthdays are like that. Dinner looks good, which reminds me it's time to eat!
> Happy birthday, WendyBee. It's never too late for a present!


I must say it does look very good!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I hope you see this when you are back on, it's a happy chicken story.
> 
> A friend has a neighbour that has chickens that treated like pets. She likes to let them out of their pen when she is gardening or doing other outside work. A couple of weeks ago, 2 of the chickens were missing when she went to put them back in their pens. She checked with the neighbours and walked the ditches and called for them over the next couple of days, but couldn't find them.
> 
> She thought they were probably killed by dogs, racoons, eagles, owls or whatever. On the 10th day her hubby was putting in posts for a split rail fence when all of a sudden the 2 chickens waddled over looking for bugs by the wood. They were in great condition and had managed just fine on their own for the 10 days. They're now back with the rest of the flock and could probably tell a few good stories if only they could talk.


... yes, if only the chicks could talk.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am on just for a sec.
> How is everyone? I don't think I can catch up witheveryone . I am home from the hospital last night and today.
> My mother is progressing but slowly. Yesterday was the first time in 8 days she could eat. Just clear fluids. She is sore from her surgery for the hernia . Every day a little better. Thanks for the prayers they kept her alive. Dr said she would have died soon if they hadn't done the surgery her intestines had wrapped around the hernia.
> We got news Thursday night my cousin had to be rushed to surgery for a abdominal aneurysm rupture. Please put him in your prayers too.
> ...


Happy to see you're back, if only for a few minutes. I can sympathize with your Mom in the hernia repair pain. Been there and went through it. Slept in an electric lift chair so I wouldn't have to strain the abdominal muscles when getting up. But it gets better. Hang in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A beautiful, clear morning today. The lake was like a mirror ...
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


What a lovely scene, Kitty. Nice to wake up to beauty. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved watching Lucy and Ethel; thanks for the link!
> 
> I'm so glad that your Mom is starting to get a little better - it will take time to recover from such a major surgery. And you need to get some rest and keep your strength up too. That's good that you can make it to part of the reunion, it will be good for you to get out and talk to other people for a while.
> 
> My Mom is doing a little better too. She's been given digoxin for her heart and is scheduled for an echocardiogram at the end of the month.


Prayers for your Mom, Kitty, and for CB's Mom, also.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> So happy to hear our extended family members are on the road to recovery today. The power of prayer is such a wonderful thing....as well as the skill of our wonderful doctors and surgeons.
> Today is the 71st anniversary of one of the greatest victories of WW2.... the D-Day landings in Normandy, France.
> It`s also my Birthday today, and I couldn`t be more proud that I share my day with such a wonderful historical moment.


Happy Birthday, WendyBee! Sorry this comes so late in the day. Lots of hugs and kisses!XXXOOOXXX♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> All will be ok - operation or not. Trust in God. I know it will be ok. As I said, my husband had one and he thought nothing of it. The only thing I had to do was tie his shoes for a few days. Really. That was it.


Thank you, LL. I know he'll get through this ok. One day at a time...♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you everyone for your Birthday wishes.
> It didn`t seem like I had a Birthday today really. No gifts off hubby, oldest son said he`s late with his gift which he`ll bring next time he comes for a visit, and I got an orange milk shake from our youngest son last night. I even made my own Birthday dinner as hubby is clueless in the kitchen. And because I wanted fried chicken for dinner, I wouldn`t let hubby near hot shortening.
> Here is what I made...all washed down with an ice cold Pepsi. I couldn`t eat it all.


Your Birthday dinner looks delicious, WendyBee. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Hope everyone will have a great Sunday. Should be a pretty quiet day, which is nice. But that could change in an instant!

Off for more coffee, see you later


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

See if I can remember what I read in catch up. 

WeBee happy Belated Birthday. Husband use to do the same on my birthday. Told him one day did not llike it and from now on would forget his too.

Sore about burn as was mention go to Doctor. Love your Troll spray. Seem some need to get the message. 

Jokim hope things look better after test results tomorrow. Hope MIL is getting help she needs.

New Car yeah, now you do not have to worry when going to see MOm and Dad. Blue tooth lost on that one could not figure out at all. New phone hope you do better then me. 

KC bet your having fun with Grand son Go Granny go. 
What are you knitting when on break.

WCK nice story wish that would happen here. Hubby moved coop to back yard. Love the advise hit unwatch. Seems member who has that much time on KP has problems how to get around. But then they always have. 

CB hope you are getting a little rest. Hope you enjoy reuion . At least a little. 

Oh Bon agree with you about Kings Neice she is wonderful lady.

Hey LL hope you arae doing o.k. Think of you at least once a day.

Solo how is the mud doing hope drying up. When is next kayak adventure.

Hi Gila how are you doing ?

Ohio and Hillary, one of her better moves. Too stupid to think may want to check facts. 

See the raids of the Trolls have problems with mouth and no one to fight with. Boo Hoo.

I have done nothing of worth here, just goofing off.

Love the picture WCK.

Yes LTL coffee is about right. 

Think I have covered all that is going on. 

Bought two skeins of Alpacas other day . LTL what is 3 ply is that like DK?
Found a shawl pattern have to do.

Joey see you WEd. If it doesn't snow .

Has anyone heard from Jayne?

God Bless and arm wraps for all. That does not include those who can not understand meaning of unwatch and mouth open making good fly catachers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WendyBee, If I had your address, I would have sent you something! I would have made you dinner and a cake and ice cream.
> 
> Next time, please tell me and we will celebrate.


You`re so sweet, thank you Lucy.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow I was up early this morning. Me and hubby went over our friends house to help them install a new outlet and stove in their kitchen.
While we were there, Mary remarked how long and thick my hair was, and how hot it must be. She offered to cut it for me, and I jumped at the chance. 
Mary measured my hair, and she cut off 12 1/2 inches. Wow it feels so much cooler now.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

double post


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie - nice to see you back. I've missed you.

I'm almost finished making your hat design - just a few more decrease rounds and then finish up the brim. Deciding what buttons to attach might take a little longer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I was up early this morning. Me and hubby went over our friends house to help them install a new outlet and stove in their kitchen.
> While we were there, Mary remarked how long and thick my hair was, and how hot it must be. She offered to cut it for me, and I jumped at the chance.
> Mary measured my hair, and she cut off 12 1/2 inches. Wow it feels so much cooler now.


Wow! That is a lot of hair. Good for you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See if I can remember what I read in catch up.
> 
> WeBee happy Belated Birthday. Husband use to do the same on my birthday. Told him one day did not llike it and from now on would forget his too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I was up early this morning. Me and hubby went over our friends house to help them install a new outlet and stove in their kitchen.
> While we were there, Mary remarked how long and thick my hair was, and how hot it must be. She offered to cut it for me, and I jumped at the chance.
> Mary measured my hair, and she cut off 12 1/2 inches. Wow it feels so much cooler now.


Good morning Wendy, sounds like you had a great start to the day. Nice that you have a friend that can cut your hair for you. I've always admired thick hair, mine has always been fine. But I feel so much cooler after a hair cut too.

Hope you enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning to you to LL - but I guess it's almost lunch time for you. Hope you have a great day.

Have you started the sweater that you ordered the yarn for?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to you to LL - but I guess it's almost lunch time for you. Hope you have a great day.
> 
> Have you started the sweater that you ordered the yarn for?


Good morning to you - yes afternoon here. Yes, started the sweater. Not easy as the yarn splits and it is a top down knit. Different, but no seams. Must do some cleaning today and then sit down and knit. Expecting company today till Wed., so, I am cooking, etc.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I was up early this morning. Me and hubby went over our friends house to help them install a new outlet and stove in their kitchen.
> While we were there, Mary remarked how long and thick my hair was, and how hot it must be. She offered to cut it for me, and I jumped at the chance.
> Mary measured my hair, and she cut off 12 1/2 inches. Wow it feels so much cooler now.


So much hair to spare!  Do you feel somewhat 'naked' now, Wendy Bee?  
Have you heard of an outfit called 'Locks of Love'? They collect human hair donations to make wigs for cancer survivors. They would probably love yours if it's thick and long.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning to you - yes afternoon here. Yes, started the sweater. Not easy as the yarn splits and it is a top down knit. Different, but no seams. Must do some cleaning today and then sit down and knit. Expecting company today till Wed., so, I am cooking, etc.


What are you cooking, LL? 
I have two meatloaves in the oven right now. They're made with mostly ground turkey and ground round. It'll be a healthy meatloaf and tasty since I put an envelope of onion soup and a package of herb stuffing in it also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See if I can remember what I read in catch up.
> 
> WeBee happy Belated Birthday. Husband use to do the same on my birthday. Told him one day did not llike it and from now on would forget his too.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you, Yarnie. How have you been? 
DH's MRI results are expected tomorrow. I'm just taking everything 1 day @ a time. So many things happening this month that it's crazy to worry about life and about tomorrow.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no Wendy; I know how painful burns are and the microwave can create a lot of heat. I'm still making very good use of the microwave bowls that KPG made - I haven't burnt myself on the microwave since I got them. Now if only there was something that worked as well on the oven


The simple answer to that is don't use the oven.    My problem is with the toaster oven. I keep doing the same stupid thing repeatedly - pulling my hand up before it clears the oven. I have scar tissue upon scar tissue.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am on just for a sec.
> How is everyone? I don't think I can catch up witheveryone . I am home from the hospital last night and today.
> My mother is progressing but slowly. Yesterday was the first time in 8 days she could eat. Just clear fluids. She is sore from her surgery for the hernia . Every day a little better. Thanks for the prayers they kept her alive. Dr said she would have died soon if they hadn't done the surgery her intestines had wrapped around the hernia.
> We got news Thursday night my cousin had to be rushed to surgery for a abdominal aneurysm rupture. Please put him in your prayers too.
> ...


I'm glad to hear that your mom is improving. Hugs to her and your cousin and of course you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all
> So happy to hear our extended family members are on the road to recovery today. The power of prayer is such a wonderful thing....as well as the skill of our wonderful doctors and surgeons.
> Today is the 71st anniversary of one of the greatest victories of WW2.... the D-Day landings in Normandy, France.
> It`s also my Birthday today, and I couldn`t be more proud that I share my day with such a wonderful historical moment.


Happy Birthday, WendyBee.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I was up early this morning. Me and hubby went over our friends house to help them install a new outlet and stove in their kitchen.
> While we were there, Mary remarked how long and thick my hair was, and how hot it must be. She offered to cut it for me, and I jumped at the chance.
> Mary measured my hair, and she cut off 12 1/2 inches. Wow it feels so much cooler now.


Wow, that's a lot of hair. I'm sure you will be much cooler.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See if I can remember what I read in catch up.
> 
> WeBee happy Belated Birthday. Husband use to do the same on my birthday. Told him one day did not llike it and from now on would forget his too.
> 
> ...


I love you, Yarnie! You had me laughing, and you are so thoughtful in answering all the posts. You must take notes or something to remember all that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I was up early this morning. Me and hubby went over our friends house to help them install a new outlet and stove in their kitchen.
> While we were there, Mary remarked how long and thick my hair was, and how hot it must be. She offered to cut it for me, and I jumped at the chance.
> Mary measured my hair, and she cut off 12 1/2 inches. Wow it feels so much cooler now.


Wow! That's a lot! I'll bet it is cooler.

It's hot here today. When I got home from church (11:00 service), it was 86 already. We had such a lovely long cool spring - and now - look out - here come summer!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie - nice to see you back. I've missed you.
> 
> I'm almost finished making your hat design - just a few more decrease rounds and then finish up the brim. Deciding what buttons to attach might take a little longer.


Will you post a picture, WCK?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What are you cooking, LL?
> I have two meatloaves in the oven right now. They're made with mostly ground turkey and ground round. It'll be a healthy meatloaf and tasty since I put an envelope of onion soup and a package of herb stuffing in it also.


Oh, my, Jokim - when is dinner? That sounds scrumptious! I love meatloaf. I love ground beef. Is that wrong of me? :wink:

We're having soup and cheese-and-crackers tonight. DH has been hankering for crab soup, and I was eyeing the tomato soup. Simple supper. Maybe I'll splurge and have a grilled cheese.

Have you ever noticed that many people combine tomato soup and grilled cheese? I guess it's sort of iconic American. I even had that combo in a poem once. Sounds crazy, doesn't it? Well it wasn't ABOUT tomato soup and grilled cheese, it was about a story lady having lunch with two little kids.

There are lots of things that we've shared just because we grew up at the same time. I think those shared experiences create an instant bond.

Uh-oh - I'm getting philosophical here. I really need to finish my picture project - so it's back to work for me!

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

One more thing. When I went to church today, I wondered if DS and family would be there. They just got back from the beach yesterday - but there they were, looking rested and lovely. I was sitting there quietly before Mass started, and all of a sudden, DS sat down beside me! There wasn't enough room for the rest of them, so they sat two pews back. So sweet - they knew I'd be happy having him sit with me. SIL can be very thoughtful that way. 

Then, when we went up to Communion, he patted my shoulder. Just a little squeeze, but oh, my - it just touched my heart. 

In our church, when we say the Our Father, many people join hands. If I was next to DS, I used to feel so teary holding his hand because I always - always - remember holding that big hand when it was the little hand of a three-year old as we walked down the street to watch the bulldozers do their work - and the tiny hand of a 1-year old on his birthday when we walked (and he was kind of new at walking) to the drugstore to get him his first grape soda. These little memories are so happy and sad at the same time. He's a good son, learned his lessons well.

After church, they came to our house to return air mattresses they took to the beach. They sat and stayed and chatted for a good hour. It was so nice. I told DH that was just what I wanted, to sit down with them and hear all about the vacation that we didn't take this summer.

Oh, dear - I am a sentimental slob. I must get off of here or soon I"ll be crying on the keyboard!

My father is rolling his eyes from heaven at his schmaltzy daughter!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What are you cooking, LL?
> I have two meatloaves in the oven right now. They're made with mostly ground turkey and ground round. It'll be a healthy meatloaf and tasty since I put an envelope of onion soup and a package of herb stuffing in it also.


Sounds wonderful, Jokim. You are making me hungry. I have chicken breasts that I breaded. Put some parsley, good quality Romano Cheese and a tiny bit of butter on top - also mushrooms. I will add some Marsala wine just before it goes in the oven to finish cooking. Rice, salad, broccoli, homemade bread and for dessert rhubarb and strawberry crisp.

I use hamburger with my meatloaf. Force of habit. I should use ground turkey like you. I assume you mix the turkey and beef - correct?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One more thing. When I went to church today, I wondered if DS and family would be there. They just got back from the beach yesterday - but there they were, looking rested and lovely. I was sitting there quietly before Mass started, and all of a sudden, DS sat down beside me! There wasn't enough room for the rest of them, so they sat two pews back. So sweet - they knew I'd be happy having him sit with me. SIL can be very thoughtful that way.
> 
> Then, when we went up to Communion, he patted my shoulder. Just a little squeeze, but oh, my - it just touched my heart.
> 
> ...


Wonderful story Bon. Thanks for sharing. Tears in my eyes.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I took a package of bacon out of the freezer earlier, and I don`t know what to do with it. I`ll just cook it, and let hubby and son make their own sandwiches.
I`ll have a bacon and tomato sandwich on thinly slice bread cut from a French loaf. And i`ll make a nice green salad to go with it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I took a package of bacon out of the freezer earlier, and I don`t know what to do with it. I`ll just cook it, and let hubby and son make their own sandwiches.
> I`ll have a bacon and tomato sandwich on thinly slice bread cut from a French loaf. And i`ll make a nice green salad to go with it.


Sounds soooo good. Bacon and tomato - mayo? I love mayo on it. Salad -yummm. I am getting so hungry!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy...your dinner sounds wonderful. I wish I had remembered to buy mushrooms yesterday. They would have gone perfectly in my bacon sandwich. I`m not going to the store for just one thing though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Lucy...your dinner sounds wonderful. I wish I had remembered to buy mushrooms yesterday. They would have gone perfectly in my bacon sandwich. I`m not going to the store for just one thing though.


You can wait on the mushrooms. Would you have sauteed them with the bacon first?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I can`t stand mayo Lucy. I even make my own deli mayo with store bought mayo, garlic oil, a drop of sesame oil, and mustard coz hubby loves it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You can wait on the mushrooms. Would you have sauteed them with the bacon first?


Definately Lucy. I would have sauteed them in with the bacon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t stand mayo Lucy. I even make my own deli mayo with store bought mayo, garlic oil, a drop of sesame oil, and mustard coz hubby loves it.


My husband does not like it either. I love it with a BLT.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds wonderful, Jokim. You are making me hungry. I have chicken breasts that I breaded. Put some parsley, good quality Romano Cheese and a tiny bit of butter on top - also mushrooms. I will add some Marsala wine just before it goes in the oven to finish cooking. Rice, salad, broccoli, homemade bread and for dessert rhubarb and strawberry crisp.
> 
> I use hamburger with my meatloaf. Force of habit. I should use ground turkey like you. I assume you mix the turkey and beef - correct?


I like your recipe, LL. I like trying different things with chicken breasts.

I always rinse my chicken. It's a pain because I feel I must disinfect the entire sink/counter area. Now I'm hearing that you shouldn't rinse chicken for that very reason - spreading through splashes. They say it doesn't help anyway - that cooking is what kills salmonella.

i think my kids don't rinse theirs. Any opinions on this?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wonderful story Bon. Thanks for sharing. Tears in my eyes.


Thanks, LL. You understand how I feel. Time flies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I took a package of bacon out of the freezer earlier, and I don`t know what to do with it. I`ll just cook it, and let hubby and son make their own sandwiches.
> I`ll have a bacon and tomato sandwich on thinly slice bread cut from a French loaf. And i`ll make a nice green salad to go with it.


Oh - good idea. Maybe I'll add that to the menu tonight. Bacon goes with everything! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t stand mayo Lucy. I even make my own deli mayo with store bought mayo, garlic oil, a drop of sesame oil, and mustard coz hubby loves it.


Interesting. My youngest DD and her husband hate mayo. They bought some for DH and me a while back - for when we visit. When I was there two weeks ago, it had expired! BOO HOO! I LOVE mayo.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy...my hubby will put mayo on every sandwich he makes....even ones made in the sandwich toaster.
Ugh!!
I had completely forgotten about the rest of the fried chicken, gravy and mushy peas I had put in the fridge last night. So I had it for dinner tonight. I ate so many mushy peas I can barely move my stomach is so full.
They were so good though.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - good idea. Maybe I'll add that to the menu tonight. Bacon goes with everything! :thumbup:


Absolutely bon. And even the bacon fat in the skillet have gone into a jar in the fridge for future recipes. I`ll add it to the shortening the next time I make fried chicken.
Nothing is wasted in our house.
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely bon. And even the bacon fat in the skillet have gone into a jar in the fridge for future recipes. I`ll add it to the shortening the next time I make fried chicken.
> Nothing is wasted in our house.
> :thumbup:


I admire you so much, WendyBee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Will you post a picture, WCK?


Yarnie's hat design was a fun project to knit, but I spoke too soon when I said I was almost done. This morning I found several stitches that I had purled instead of knitting.  It's about 3 inches down. I haven't decided whether to frog or ladder down and pick them back up again.

Maybe Yarnie will do some more designing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> One more thing. When I went to church today, I wondered if DS and family would be there. They just got back from the beach yesterday - but there they were, looking rested and lovely. I was sitting there quietly before Mass started, and all of a sudden, DS sat down beside me! There wasn't enough room for the rest of them, so they sat two pews back. So sweet - they knew I'd be happy having him sit with me. SIL can be very thoughtful that way.
> 
> Then, when we went up to Communion, he patted my shoulder. Just a little squeeze, but oh, my - it just touched my heart.
> 
> ...


I just love your stories Bonnie; the warmth and humour comes through and makes me feel so good. Please keep sharing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I like your recipe, LL. I like trying different things with chicken breasts.
> 
> I always rinse my chicken. It's a pain because I feel I must disinfect the entire sink/counter area. Now I'm hearing that you shouldn't rinse chicken for that very reason - spreading through splashes. They say it doesn't help anyway - that cooking is what kills salmonella.
> 
> i think my kids don't rinse theirs. Any opinions on this?


I think old habits are hard to break - I rinse my chicken too. But I rinse it right over the sink or in a large dish in the sink and then put the chicken directly in the roaster or baking dish and clean the sink with hot soapy water.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I admire you so much, WendyBee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Right back at you bon, and the rest of D&P
:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think old habits are hard to break - I rinse my chicken too. But I rinse it right over the sink or in a large dish in the sink and then put the chicken directly in the roaster or baking dish and clean the sink with hot soapy water.


Not me, just make it. I have these cloths that wipe away 99% of all germs. You rinse them out, and because of the silver in the micro threads it is clean of germs by the time it dries. So all I have to do is wet one with water, wipe everything down, rinse it out and let it dry. Wash my hands just to be safe, and done. Easy. They are expensive, but I use 1/10th of the paper towels I used to use. Wash them when I do my laundry, and good to go for another week.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like your recipe, LL. I like trying different things with chicken breasts.
> 
> I always rinse my chicken. It's a pain because I feel I must disinfect the entire sink/counter area. Now I'm hearing that you shouldn't rinse chicken for that very reason - spreading through splashes. They say it doesn't help anyway - that cooking is what kills salmonella.
> 
> i think my kids don't rinse theirs. Any opinions on this?


Bon, I am lazy and do not rinse. However, it is gross to think that there are such bacteria on them. I started rinsing lately. I don't know what to do. I keep thinking of what my cousin told me: "You haven't spent enough time in a Third World Country". I am sure in a Third World Country they would not care.

I guess I won't rinse.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, LL. You understand how I feel. Time flies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Lucy...my hubby will put mayo on every sandwich he makes....even ones made in the sandwich toaster.
> Ugh!!
> I had completely forgotten about the rest of the fried chicken, gravy and mushy peas I had put in the fridge last night. So I had it for dinner tonight. I ate so many mushy peas I can barely move my stomach is so full.
> They were so good though.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love mayo!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One more thing. When I went to church today, I wondered if DS and family would be there. They just got back from the beach yesterday - but there they were, looking rested and lovely. I was sitting there quietly before Mass started, and all of a sudden, DS sat down beside me! There wasn't enough room for the rest of them, so they sat two pews back. So sweet - they knew I'd be happy having him sit with me. SIL can be very thoughtful that way.
> 
> Then, when we went up to Communion, he patted my shoulder. Just a little squeeze, but oh, my - it just touched my heart.
> 
> ...


I love your 'schmaltzy' story, Bonnie. Reminds me of when my DD lived close by she would meet me in the church pew for 7:45 a.m. Mass, every Sunday. It was the most comforting feeling of love. Best Mother's Day gift I ever received from her, and it wasn't even Mothers' Day. Now she lives miles away and can't do that anymore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One more thing. When I went to church today, I wondered if DS and family would be there. They just got back from the beach yesterday - but there they were, looking rested and lovely. I was sitting there quietly before Mass started, and all of a sudden, DS sat down beside me! There wasn't enough room for the rest of them, so they sat two pews back. So sweet - they knew I'd be happy having him sit with me. SIL can be very thoughtful that way.
> 
> Then, when we went up to Communion, he patted my shoulder. Just a little squeeze, but oh, my - it just touched my heart.
> 
> ...


oh Bon you have such a tender heart. Thank you for such wonderful thoughts. I cried so why can't you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Not me, just make it. I have these cloths that wipe away 99% of all germs. You rinse them out, and because of the silver in the micro threads it is clean of germs by the time it dries. So all I have to do is wet one with water, wipe everything down, rinse it out and let it dry. Wash my hands just to be safe, and done. Easy. They are expensive, but I use 1/10th of the paper towels I used to use. Wash them when I do my laundry, and good to go for another week.


That's starting to ring a bell, but I don't remember what they're called. What brand do you use?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Desk top acting up so am not using it. should use lap top more any way. Have not used tablet for a month or so. Why I thought I had to have them is beyond me. 

Have to learn how to use windows 7. Want to get a new desk top computer. But not for a while. I hate this I am typing slow as compu is having a time keeping up. 

Darn thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Where is the spell check on this dan thing would be nice to use it.

It is so hot and humid here today. Hubby did not want air on. I vote for it, he won this one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds wonderful, Jokim. You are making me hungry. I have chicken breasts that I breaded. Put some parsley, good quality Romano Cheese and a tiny bit of butter on top - also mushrooms. I will add some Marsala wine just before it goes in the oven to finish cooking. Rice, salad, broccoli, homemade bread and for dessert rhubarb and strawberry crisp.
> 
> I use hamburger with my meatloaf. Force of habit. I should use ground turkey like you. I assume you mix the turkey and beef - correct?


What a delicious twist on Chicken Marsala, LL! Great idea to bread it with a bit of Romano cheese and parsley. (I have it growing like weeds in my herb patch) I just bought a bottle of Marsala and made regular Ch. Marsala last week. DH loves it. I slice my chicken breast into 3 thin portions, they cook faster and more tender that way.
I served the meatloaf with mashed potatoes and California veggie medley. Milano cookies for dessert.
I thought I'd try the ground turkey (3 parts) and ground round (1 part) combination for meatloaf, for the health benefits. DH and MIL loved it. I think the herb stuffing, instead of plain bread crumbs, plus onion soup mix, gave it a most delicious flavor. Had enough of the mixture to make 2 loaves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon, I am lazy and do not rinse. However, it is gross to think that there are such bacteria on them. I started rinsing lately. I don't know what to do. I keep thinking of what my cousin told me: "You haven't spent enough time in a Third World Country". I am sure in a Third World Country they would not care.
> 
> I guess I won't rinse.


Your cousin makes a good point LL. I think some people go to extremes to avoid contact with any germs and then the immune system doesn't build up an resistance. There are some people who don't let their kids play in the sand box and wipe down the play ground equipment before the kids can play.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I took a package of bacon out of the freezer earlier, and I don`t know what to do with it. I`ll just cook it, and let hubby and son make their own sandwiches.
> I`ll have a bacon and tomato sandwich on thinly slice bread cut from a French loaf. And i`ll make a nice green salad to go with it.


Sounds delicious, Wendy Bee! Not too much fuss and great for a hot day! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's starting to ring a bell, but I don't remember what they're called. What brand do you use?


I want to know too.

Hey lady guess what I gave up doing scarf pattern for the night. knit rip knit rip.

Think I will blame it on the weather.

really have lost interest in knitting lately


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You can wait on the mushrooms. Would you have sauteed them with the bacon first?


Do you save your bacon grease? I do, use it in cooking. It's great for flavoring so many meals.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can`t stand mayo Lucy. I even make my own deli mayo with store bought mayo, garlic oil, a drop of sesame oil, and mustard coz hubby loves it.


I should try your recipe, WendyBee. Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Desk top acting up so am not using it. should use lap top more any way. Have not used tablet for a month or so. Why I thought I had to have them is beyond me.
> 
> Have to learn how to use windows 7. Want to get a new desk top computer. But not for a while. I hate this I am typing slow as compu is having a time keeping up.
> 
> Darn thing.


Hate when things don't work like they're supposed to. I sent you an email this afternoon Yarnie. Have you thought about designing handwarmers to match your hat?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband does not like it either. I love it with a BLT.


I like it on a BLT, also, LL. It improves the flavor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my I never even thought of that WCK . Nice thought will have to think on it o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Evening Jokim .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Where is the spell check on this dan thing would be nice to use it.
> 
> It is so hot and humid here today. Hubby did not want air on. I vote for it, he won this one.


It's hot here too, but lucky that it isn't too humid and thankfully it cools off at night. Do you have a fan? We don't use it very often because it's noisy, but it does keep the air moving.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like your recipe, LL. I like trying different things with chicken breasts.
> 
> I always rinse my chicken. It's a pain because I feel I must disinfect the entire sink/counter area. Now I'm hearing that you shouldn't rinse chicken for that very reason - spreading through splashes. They say it doesn't help anyway - that cooking is what kills salmonella.
> 
> i think my kids don't rinse theirs. Any opinions on this?


I don't rinse my chicken breasts before slicing them into 3 thin slices, but I do wash all areas touched by the chicken with a disinfectant.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wonder how CB is doing? Hope she at least had a good visit at reunion. Sure she is back to hospital by now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely bon. And even the bacon fat in the skillet have gone into a jar in the fridge for future recipes. I`ll add it to the shortening the next time I make fried chicken.
> Nothing is wasted in our house.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What a delicious twist on Chicken Marsala, LL! Great idea to bread it with a bit of Romano cheese and parsley. (I have it growing like weeds in my herb patch) I just bought a bottle of Marsala and made regular Ch. Marsala last week. DH loves it. I slice my chicken breast into 3 thin portions, they cook faster and more tender that way.
> I served the meatloaf with mashed potatoes and California veggie medley. Milano cookies for dessert.
> I thought I'd try the ground turkey (3 parts) and ground round (1 part) combination for meatloaf, for the health benefits. DH and MIL loved it. I think the herb stuffing, instead of plain bread crumbs, plus onion soup mix, gave it a most delicious flavor. Had enough of the mixture to make 2 loaves.


Sounds yummy Jokim. I use onion soup too, but never thought of herb stuffing. I'll have to try it next time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes but when fan blows on me allergy's go wild.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

D Post


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off now. Night and God Bless WCk and Jokim.

Hope you have good news tomorrow Jokim. 


Like the colors of hat you are making WCK, love buttons on the left side. Will email more tomorrow to you about it.

Arm wraps, Pam


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your cousin makes a good point LL. I think some people go to extremes to avoid contact with any germs and then the immune system doesn't build up an resistance. There are some people who don't let their kids play in the sand box and wipe down the play ground equipment before the kids can play.


You're right, Kitty. Some diseases, Polio in particular, spread through certain populations because they had no resistance to the germs. Some societies are so scrupulously clean that the body has not had a chance to experience a nasty germ and build a resistance to it, therefore it falls prey to it. I read that somewhere about the spread of polio years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to know too.
> 
> Hey lady guess what I gave up doing scarf pattern for the night. knit rip knit rip.
> 
> ...


I decided to rip too. I don't knit as much when it's hot either, just smaller projects and a little at a time.

You and Joey have your visit to look forward to. I know you'll have lots of fun and only get into a little bit of mischief. Would love to join both of you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening Jokim .


Hi Yarnie! Hope tonight finds you well and in good spirits. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy Jokim. I use onion soup too, but never thought of herb stuffing. I'll have to try it next time.


You can also use chicken stuffing. I just happened to have herb.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my I never even thought of that WCK . Nice thought will have to think on it o.k.


Sleep on it for a while. Would make a nice matched set. Maybe for your GD?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> wonder how CB is doing? Hope she at least had a good visit at reunion. Sure she is back to hospital by now.


Her facebook said she had a wonderful time and that she was sore from all the hugs  Maybe she will have time to check in tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You can also use chicken stuffing. I just happened to have herb.


Thanks :thumbup:

Praying for good news tomorrow!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Praying for good news tomorrow!


Thanks, Kitty!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night dear friends. Talk again tomorrow. &#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just love your stories Bonnie; the warmth and humour comes through and makes me feel so good. Please keep sharing.


Thanks, WCK. That's so nice of you to say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think old habits are hard to break - I rinse my chicken too. But I rinse it right over the sink or in a large dish in the sink and then put the chicken directly in the roaster or baking dish and clean the sink with hot soapy water.


That's how I've done it lately - in its own big bowl and right into the baking dish. Would you dare make it without rinsing? I'm tempted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not me, just make it. I have these cloths that wipe away 99% of all germs. You rinse them out, and because of the silver in the micro threads it is clean of germs by the time it dries. So all I have to do is wet one with water, wipe everything down, rinse it out and let it dry. Wash my hands just to be safe, and done. Easy. They are expensive, but I use 1/10th of the paper towels I used to use. Wash them when I do my laundry, and good to go for another week.


Since I had to used Clorox Wipes when DH's immunity was low, I've started washing the sink and counters, then wiping with the Clorox wipe. But I know I'm going overboard. Still - no one's gotten sick yet, and that's a lot of chicken over the years. (Sorry, Yarnie - I hope you didn't read this.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not me, just make it. I have these cloths that wipe away 99% of all germs. You rinse them out, and because of the silver in the micro threads it is clean of germs by the time it dries. So all I have to do is wet one with water, wipe everything down, rinse it out and let it dry. Wash my hands just to be safe, and done. Easy. They are expensive, but I use 1/10th of the paper towels I used to use. Wash them when I do my laundry, and good to go for another week.


I've never heard of those cloths, LTL. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon, I am lazy and do not rinse. However, it is gross to think that there are such bacteria on them. I started rinsing lately. I don't know what to do. I keep thinking of what my cousin told me: "You haven't spent enough time in a Third World Country". I am sure in a Third World Country they would not care.
> 
> I guess I won't rinse.


I heard on the radio last week - and have heard before - that you don't need to rinse, and it's not recommended due to splatter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, for Pete's sake - the poor Duggar daughters have been on Fox all weekend, night and day. I think I could recite their story by heart just through osmosis from the tv sound waves. I liked Megyn Kelly's interview, but this is overkill!

Yes, I know, I could change the channel, or better yet, turn the tv off altogether. Pathetic, isn't it? 

I never claimed to be the brightest bulb in the box!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sent by a friend ...

"There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it.

You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad, and focus on the good.

Love the people who treat you right, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy.

Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's how I've done it lately - in its own big bowl and right into the baking dish. Would you dare make it without rinsing? I'm tempted.


Maybe it's time


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Since I had to used Clorox Wipes when DH's immunity was low, I've started washing the sink and counters, then wiping with the Clorox wipe. But I know I'm going overboard. Still - no one's gotten sick yet, and that's a lot of chicken over the years. (Sorry, Yarnie - I hope you didn't read this.)


I think anonymous chicken is ok


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sent by a friend ...
> 
> "There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it.
> 
> ...


Very good advice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe it's time


I think you may just be right. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think anonymous chicken is ok


Phew!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Late night again for me. Good night, night owls! Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Early to bed Early to raise makes a man health and wise.

Late to bed early to raise makes a women tired.

So much for that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeeBee how do you make smash peas? Lady in England mention them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to do something I should have done before coffee called sleep.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What a delicious twist on Chicken Marsala, LL! Great idea to bread it with a bit of Romano cheese and parsley. (I have it growing like weeds in my herb patch) I just bought a bottle of Marsala and made regular Ch. Marsala last week. DH loves it. I slice my chicken breast into 3 thin portions, they cook faster and more tender that way.
> I served the meatloaf with mashed potatoes and California veggie medley. Milano cookies for dessert.
> I thought I'd try the ground turkey (3 parts) and ground round (1 part) combination for meatloaf, for the health benefits. DH and MIL loved it. I think the herb stuffing, instead of plain bread crumbs, plus onion soup mix, gave it a most delicious flavor. Had enough of the mixture to make 2 loaves.


Jokim, I cut my chicken horizontally in half.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do you save your bacon grease? I do, use it in cooking. It's great for flavoring so many meals.


I haven't made bacon in a while. I have never saved my grease. I'll start. Good idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't rinse my chicken breasts before slicing them into 3 thin slices, but I do wash all areas touched by the chicken with a disinfectant.


I don't like using chemicals around the area where I work with food.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake - the poor Duggar daughters have been on Fox all weekend, night and day. I think I could recite their story by heart just through osmosis from the tv sound waves. I liked Megyn Kelly's interview, but this is overkill!
> 
> Yes, I know, I could change the channel, or better yet, turn the tv off altogether. Pathetic, isn't it?
> 
> I never claimed to be the brightest bulb in the box!


Megyn Kelly is turning into the 'Nancy Grace of Fox News'! ;-) :-D 
DH and I are also sick of this Duggar story. Fox News has lowered their standards. Don't know what they're trying to prove by this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, I cut my chicken horizontally in half.


If the breasts are especially thick, I cut them into threes. Works great and they're more like cutlets. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't like using chemicals around the area where I work with food.


I do wipe my sink area with bleach after working with chicken.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

After reading all these posts, I`m going to make meatloaf tonight. I just took a package of ground beef out the freezer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> After reading all these posts, I`m going to make meatloaf tonight. I just took a package of ground beef out the freezer.


What will you put in it, WendyBee?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What will you put in it, WendyBee?


Just the usual Jokim....ground beef, breadcrumbs, onion soup mix. Nothing special but hubby likes it. The next day he likes making sandwiches out of the meat loaf.
I don`t like it, so will have some leftover bacon from last night in a sandwich instead.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Megyn Kelly is turning into the 'Nancy Grace of Fox News'! ;-) :-D
> DH and I are also sick of this Duggar story. Fox News has lowered their standards. Don't know what they're trying to prove by this.


Jokim
they now must be underground.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Just the usual Jokim....ground beef, breadcrumbs, onion soup mix. Nothing special but hubby likes it. The next day he likes making sandwiches out of the meat loaf.
> I don`t like it, so will have some leftover bacon from last night in a sandwich instead.


Bon Appetit!  ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Megyn Kelly is turning into the 'Nancy Grace of Fox News'! ;-) :-D
> DH and I are also sick of this Duggar story. Fox News has lowered their standards. Don't know what they're trying to prove by this.


I don't understand all the coverage either. It seems like they're trying to support the family. She had a guest on at the end who was in this field, and she made some interesting points:

1. It's a common misconception that pedophiles can't be helped. She said the recidivism rate is much lower than commonly believed.

2. The average age of youngster who do this is 14 with some being put on the sex offender list as young as 9. (I think that's ridiculous - I'll be those kids have no idea about sex, let alone participating in it. I think that's just curiosity. Just my opinion.)

3. She said that most juvenile offenders do not repeat and do go on to have normal lives.

I thought it was very interesting. I think I have her facts right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If the breasts are especially thick, I cut them into threes. Works great and they're more like cutlets. :thumbup:


I like them cut thin, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I do wipe my sink area with bleach after working with chicken.


I use Clorox wipes. I just feel better doing that, but I hate rinsing chicken. I'm going to try to stop.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I took a package of bacon out of the freezer earlier, and I don`t know what to do with it. I`ll just cook it, and let hubby and son make their own sandwiches.
> I`ll have a bacon and tomato sandwich on thinly slice bread cut from a French loaf. And i`ll make a nice green salad to go with it.


I had a bacon sandwich and a bowl of fruit salad for dinner last night. Yummy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't understand all the coverage either. It seems like they're trying to support the family. She had a guest on at the end who was in this field, and she made some interesting points:
> 
> 1. It's a common misconception that pedophiles can't be helped. She said the recidivism rate is much lower than commonly believed.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with your opinion, Bonnie. If the facts are as this authority states and if it is just curiosity at the age of 12-14, why label them sex offenders for the rest of their lives??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a bacon sandwich and a bowl of fruit salad for dinner last night. Yummy.


That does sound good.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just put my meat loaf in the oven.
Not sure why, but usually my meat loaf is crumbly in parts when I slice it. This evening I mixed it really well, and pressed it into the loaf pan and put a chopping board and a large can on top of that to weigh it down for an hour.
Fingers crossed it turned out ok this time.
My youngest son had all the bacon last night, so I`m having some ramen noodles in a curry sauce with some shrimp, peas and a drop of sesame oil.
I still have a package of bacon in my freezer, I may open it this weekend. Tomorrow morning hubby wants pancakes, so I`ll make `em about 11am so he can last out til dinner time. He asked nicely so I couldn`t really say no LOL 
In me and hubbys opinion, the Walmart brand of pancake mix is much better than the Bisquik brand. They really cook up fluffier and tastier.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just put my meat loaf in the oven.
> Not sure why, but usually my meat loaf is crumbly in parts when I slice it. This evening I mixed it really well, and pressed it into the loaf pan and put a chopping board and a large can on top of that to weigh it down for an hour.
> Fingers crossed it turned out ok this time.
> My youngest son had all the bacon last night, so I`m having some ramen noodles in a curry sauce with some shrimp, peas and a drop of sesame oil.
> ...


You really are a clever cook, WendyBee. I love the items you prepare. Ramen noodles with shrimp in curry sauce with a dash of sesame oil sounds fantastic!
I'll give you a hint how to keep meatloaf from crumbling: eggs. I mix 3-4 eggs into mine and it never crumbles. You also should let it sit for at least 15 min. after taking it out of the oven before slicing it, to set it. I will try Walmart's pancake mix and see if I like it better also. I usually make my pancakes from scratch, but use Bisquick for shortcake, etc.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I use Clorox wipes. I just feel better doing that, but I hate rinsing chicken. I'm going to try to stop.


Clorox wipes are an indispensable necessity in my house. I think we would've all come down with cholera, or typhoid or something intestinal, if I didn't use them faithfully. Love them!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You really are a clever cook, WendyBee. I love the items you prepare. Ramen noodles with shrimp in curry sauce with a dash of sesame oil sounds fantastic!
> I'll give you a hint how to keep meatloaf from crumbling: eggs. I mix 3-4 eggs into mine and it never crumbles. You also should let it sit for at least 15 min. after taking it out of the oven before slicing it, to set it. I will try Walmart's pancake mix and see if I like it better also. I usually make my pancakes from scratch, but use Bisquick for shortcake, etc.


Thanks Jokim, I`ll try it your way next time. I only used one egg along with 1 cup of breadcrumbs (I used 4 or 5 slices of bread whizzed in my mini chopper to make one cup of crumbs) and an envelope of onion soup mix. It wasn`t as crumbly as usual....just on the edges. Hubby liked it anyway.
Yes Jokim....just buy one box of Walmart brand of pancake mix to try.....you`ll love it I promise.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim, I`ll try it your way next time. I only used one egg along with 1 cup of breadcrumbs (I used 4 or 5 slices of bread whizzed in my mini chopper to make one cup of crumbs) and an envelope of onion soup mix. It wasn`t as crumbly as usual....just on the edges. Hubby liked it anyway.
> Yes Jokim....just buy one box of Walmart brand of pancake mix to try.....you`ll love it I promise.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to do something I should have done before coffee called sleep.


Hope you had a good nap!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Jokim, did you get DH's MRI results? Can he avoid surgery?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim, did you get DH's MRI results? Can he avoid surgery?


Yes, he received the results of his MRI. He has a torn tendon and his GP asked if DH has an orthopedist. I take that to mean that he will have surgery. He needs to decide which orthoped. he will use for his surgery. Tomorrow is the day he will talk to the drs. and decide which dr. he will go with. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Clorox wipes are an indispensable necessity in my house. I think we would've all come down with cholera, or typhoid or something intestinal, if I didn't use them faithfully. Love them!


I first used them on one of our beach trips - DIL brought them. They make clean-up so easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, he received the results of his MRI. He has a torn tendon and his GP asked if DH has an orthopedist. I take that to mean that he will have surgery. He needs to decide which orthoped. he will use for his surgery. Tomorrow is the day he will talk to the drs. and decide which dr. he will go with. ♥


I hope it goes well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope it goes well.


Thank you, Bonnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight Denim friends.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, he received the results of his MRI. He has a torn tendon and his GP asked if DH has an orthopedist. I take that to mean that he will have surgery. He needs to decide which orthoped. he will use for his surgery. Tomorrow is the day he will talk to the drs. and decide which dr. he will go with. ♥


Well now that he has a diagnosis, he will get the treatment he needs. Prayers that all goes well and DH will be pain free soon.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never heard of those cloths, LTL. I'll have to look into that.


Norwex. My friend sells it because we went to a party and got so hooked on them she sells them to keep us all in stock. I am a skeptic about these 'parties' and went in ready to not be impressed, and I was amazed. She took raw chicken and rubbed it on a plate, used a bacteria tester on it and it was positive, then used a damp cloth to wipe it off and then retested and there was no bacteria. Then she smeared some Vaseline on a window used a the damp cloth and it took it right off without any residue. I love them. I use their laundry soap which is better for my septic than regular laundry soap. Not as pleased with the dishwashing soap, but I have so many minerals in my well water (good ones) that I need something a bit more abrasive. The spot remover is my favorite. Good grief I sound like a saleslady.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't understand all the coverage either. It seems like they're trying to support the family. She had a guest on at the end who was in this field, and she made some interesting points:
> 
> 1. It's a common misconception that pedophiles can't be helped. She said the recidivism rate is much lower than commonly believed.
> 
> ...


I haven't followed the story much, but I believe that Fox is covering it because it never should have been a story in the first place. Meaning, there was no reason for those court records to be made public other than to disgrace the family. I believe the Duggers did what they thought was right and got the very young teenager and his sisters counselling. It seems to me that it was more stupid curiosity than sexual assault, and the sisters did not even know it had happened. They dealt with it by getting them professional help, and he seems to have grown up just fine and the sisters forgave him. I also believe that the sisters are more traumatized now than when it first happened and that is just cruel. I also believe that the parents came on Fox because they wanted the truth to come out and they felt safer on Fox than on another network.

I also believe that the person 'breaking the story' is a vicious and cruel person. There was no reason to write the story other than self promotion at the expense of those girls being traumatized again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Norwex. My friend sells it because we went to a party and got so hooked on them she sells them to keep us all in stock. I am a skeptic about these 'parties' and went in ready to not be impressed, and I was amazed. She took raw chicken and rubbed it on a plate, used a bacteria tester on it and it was positive, then used a damp cloth to wipe it off and then retested and there was no bacteria. Then she smeared some Vaseline on a window used a the damp cloth and it took it right off without any residue. I love them. I use their laundry soap which is better for my septic than regular laundry soap. Not as pleased with the dishwashing soap, but I have so many minerals in my well water (good ones) that I need something a bit more abrasive. The spot remover is my favorite. Good grief I sound like a saleslady.


You should get a commission! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I haven't followed the story much, but I believe that Fox is covering it because it never should have been a story in the first place. Meaning, there was no reason for those court records to be made public other than to disgrace the family. I believe the Duggers did what they thought was right and got the very young teenager and his sisters counselling. It seems to me that it was more stupid curiosity than sexual assault, and the sisters did not even know it had happened. They dealt with it by getting them professional help, and he seems to have grown up just fine and the sisters forgave him. I also believe that the sisters are more traumatized now than when it first happened and that is just cruel. I also believe that the parents came on Fox because they wanted the truth to come out and they felt safer on Fox than on another network.
> 
> I also believe that the person 'breaking the story' is a vicious and cruel person. There was no reason to write the story other than self promotion at the expense of those girls being traumatized again.


I agree with you on all those points, LTL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had such a fright last night when I saw the news that there was a shooting and fire in my brother's Edmonton neighbourhood. Thankful that DB and family are all safe but very sad that a young police officer was killed and a second was wounded. The shooter set fire to his house and probably shot himself. 

It was such a shock, this is a quiet family, residential community.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, he received the results of his MRI. He has a torn tendon and his GP asked if DH has an orthopedist. I take that to mean that he will have surgery. He needs to decide which orthoped. he will use for his surgery. Tomorrow is the day he will talk to the drs. and decide which dr. he will go with. ♥


My prayers to you and your hubby that he gets a good surgeon Jokim.
It will make all the difference in his recovery time. ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a fright last night when I saw the news that there was a shooting and fire in my brother's Edmonton neighbourhood. Thankful that DB and family are all safe but very sad that a young police officer was killed and a second was wounded. The shooter set fire to his house and probably shot himself.
> 
> It was such a shock, this is a quiet family, residential community.


Wow I read that this morning westy, I believe it was on Drudge where I saw it.
Prayers to the slain police officer, and the surviving police officer too. I`m so thankful your DB and family are safe westy. When it hits so close to home, then it`s really scary.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Norwex. My friend sells it because we went to a party and got so hooked on them she sells them to keep us all in stock. I am a skeptic about these 'parties' and went in ready to not be impressed, and I was amazed. She took raw chicken and rubbed it on a plate, used a bacteria tester on it and it was positive, then used a damp cloth to wipe it off and then retested and there was no bacteria. Then she smeared some Vaseline on a window used a the damp cloth and it took it right off without any residue. I love them. I use their laundry soap which is better for my septic than regular laundry soap. Not as pleased with the dishwashing soap, but I have so many minerals in my well water (good ones) that I need something a bit more abrasive. The spot remover is my favorite. Good grief I sound like a saleslady.


Good to know their products are as good as their website says!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I read that this morning westy, I believe it was on Drudge where I saw it.
> Prayers to the slain police officer, and the surviving police officer too. I`m so thankful your DB and family are safe westy. When it hits so close to home, then it`s really scary.


It's so sad Wendy, the officer was just 35 with a wife and 2 little boys. They moved to Edmonton from Manchester UK 8 years ago.

There were more than 50 shots that went into the house across the street, so it's a miracle that no one else was killed or injured. The fire also damaged the neighbouring homes. DB's family lives only a couple blocks away from the scene.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim hope things will get work out with Husband and doctor. I am sure your husband is in a lot of pain. God Bless him and you right now.


As to the Dugger's and Fox news agree with you LTL. Went and read site about them on KP my gosh so much information put on there that was not even true. It seems everyone feels the need to post things with out the facts. Do wish some would wait until all the facts are out there.

You do know that the news media is only interest in stories that they can use to stir people up. 
Remember Ebole the illness that was going to cause all the deaths here in the States . The news media went off the wall with that. That died down along came ISSI and off they went with that. That was old news so it became the Riots and the police. Then that got old so now it is the Dugger's. Next that will get old and there will be a new story that will get carried over board. News has become the one up menship of each other. If CBS does it then ABC has to do it and one better. Most of the time the facts are not facts. Just not the truth as it gets the peoples attention. Then with out fact off it goes. People don't know what is really happening but decide they know everything.

New one today. Women came over here from another country and has the worst form of TB. Now the news media is going ovv on that. As air born TB and worst kind they have said and she expose so many people. Not saying it is not true, but watch how the news media will now go off on this until a new story comes along.

What happen with the Ebole, Why has there not been any more news of ISSI and the killing of others. Just war stories???
ect and ect. The news is worst then the people or object they are reporting on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a fright last night when I saw the news that there was a shooting and fire in my brother's Edmonton neighbourhood. Thankful that DB and family are all safe but very sad that a young police officer was killed and a second was wounded. The shooter set fire to his house and probably shot himself.
> 
> It was such a shock, this is a quiet family, residential community.


That is awful , am glad no one in the family was hurt, but oh so sad that other family had to lose a love one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB is doing all right ask me to tell you all. Just really busy going to hospital and taking care of mom. Said Rehab for mom next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Today new bunny in back yard. We had a nice conversion . It has to be all of two pounds. So sweet just let me gab away at him. On way back to house Mr. and Mrs. Robin dive bomb me. They built a nest on down spout of garage. Had three little ones according to husband. Well apparently one of the babies decide to leave home. I must have come to close to the little one. I didn't even see it for gush sakes, gee a person isn't safe around here.
Then two baby Chickadee on out door chairs So had to wait till parents move them along. Mr. Chipmunk was checking to see if he should go into the garage. Changed his mind when Hubby bang on window. He and one of the Robins have been trying to make new homes in the garage. This place is becoming like a zoo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just put my meat loaf in the oven.
> Not sure why, but usually my meat loaf is crumbly in parts when I slice it. This evening I mixed it really well, and pressed it into the loaf pan and put a chopping board and a large can on top of that to weigh it down for an hour.
> Fingers crossed it turned out ok this time.
> My youngest son had all the bacon last night, so I`m having some ramen noodles in a curry sauce with some shrimp, peas and a drop of sesame oil.
> ...


yum nothing like meat loaf to warm a man's heart. I think I could make one every other day and he would be in heaven.

Still want to know about smash peas. A lady I knew on here from England mention smash peas. Do you just smash the peas??


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a fright last night when I saw the news that there was a shooting and fire in my brother's Edmonton neighbourhood. Thankful that DB and family are all safe but very sad that a young police officer was killed and a second was wounded. The shooter set fire to his house and probably shot himself.
> 
> It was such a shock, this is a quiet family, residential community.


So sorry to hear about this tragedy. Glad your DB and family are safe. Prayers for the killed officer and family and for the wounded one, that he heals quickly.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My prayers to you and your hubby that he gets a good surgeon Jokim.
> It will make all the difference in his recovery time. ♥


Thank you, Wendy Bee.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB is doing all right ask me to tell you all. Just really busy going to hospital and taking care of mom. Said Rehab for mom next.


She must be exhausted. Hope she takes breaks regularly. Prayers are being sent up for her, Mom, and the family.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Today new bunny in back yard. We had a nice conversion . It has to be all of two pounds. So sweet just let me gab away at him. On way back to house Mr. and Mrs. Robin dive bomb me. They built a nest on down spout of garage. Had three little ones according to husband. Well apparently one of the babies decide to leave home. I must have come to close to the little one. I didn't even see it for gush sakes, gee a person isn't safe around here.
> Then two baby Chickadee on out door chairs So had to wait till parents move them along. Mr. Chipmunk was checking to see if he should go into the garage. Changed his mind when Hubby bang on window. He and one of the Robins have been trying to make new homes in the garage. This place is becoming like a zoo.


A zoo is what I thought of your place. Such a lively wildlife area. Must be fun watching it all go by in front of your eyes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB is doing all right ask me to tell you all. Just really busy going to hospital and taking care of mom. Said Rehab for mom next.


Thanks for the update Yarnie. Glad she is ok, but she needs to look after herself too. We don't want her to get sick again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Today new bunny in back yard. We had a nice conversion . It has to be all of two pounds. So sweet just let me gab away at him. On way back to house Mr. and Mrs. Robin dive bomb me. They built a nest on down spout of garage. Had three little ones according to husband. Well apparently one of the babies decide to leave home. I must have come to close to the little one. I didn't even see it for gush sakes, gee a person isn't safe around here.
> Then two baby Chickadee on out door chairs So had to wait till parents move them along. Mr. Chipmunk was checking to see if he should go into the garage. Changed his mind when Hubby bang on window. He and one of the Robins have been trying to make new homes in the garage. This place is becoming like a zoo.


You and DH had your excitement today Yarnie. Maybe Mr Bunny will move into Gertie's house. I had a little sparrow come into the store on Sat and the silly little guy couldn't find his way back out. I had to let him get tired and then throw a towel on him so he can be taken back outside.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Jokim, how was your day today? Are you golfing tomorrow?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I sent you an email Yarnie. Here's wishing you and Joey a wonderful day tomorrow; try not to get into too much mischief :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim, how was your day today? Are you golfing tomorrow?


Hello Kitty!  No, I'm not golfing tomorrow. Will go to the Dr.with MIL and ask questions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Jokim and WCK, 

Jokim how is your MIL doing now? How is your mom doing also WCK ? 

Hope things get better for all of you with what is happening.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yum nothing like meat loaf to warm a man's heart. I think I could make one every other day and he would be in heaven.
> 
> Still want to know about smash peas. A lady I knew on here from England mention smash peas. Do you just smash the peas??


Mine loves meatloaf also. It was a bit of a bother to make until I hit upon the idea of using stuffing instead of breadcrumbs. Adds flavor, lots of flavor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sent you an email Yarnie. Here's wishing you and Joey a wonderful day tomorrow; try not to get into too much mischief :roll:


O.k. will check it out.

Oh I hope we do get into mischief, we need to do that in life sometimes. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mine loves meatloaf also. It was a bit of a bother to make until I hit upon the idea of using stuffing instead of breadcrumbs. Adds flavor, lots of flavor.


I have used instant potato flakes too.

Do you know how many recipes are out there to make different kinds of meat loaf. My gosh I would have to have it every day if I did each of them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim hope things will get work out with Husband and doctor. I am sure your husband is in a lot of pain. God Bless him and you right now.
> 
> As to the Dugger's and Fox news agree with you LTL. Went and read site about them on KP my gosh so much information put on there that was not even true. It seems everyone feels the need to post things with out the facts. Do wish some would wait until all the facts are out there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie. Things will work out in the end, and DH is in much pain, but being the stoic German that he is, he doesn't show it.  ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have used instant potato flakes too.
> 
> Do you know how many recipes are out there to make different kinds of meat loaf. My gosh I would have to have it every day if I did each of them.


Instant potatoes, now that's a great idea! Do you taste the taters?
I have used oatmeal as a filler, but not the instant kind, just regular rolled oats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hello Kitty!  No, I'm not golfing tomorrow. Will go to the Dr.with MIL and ask questions.


I hope you get the answers you and MIL need Jokim!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a fright last night when I saw the news that there was a shooting and fire in my brother's Edmonton neighbourhood. Thankful that DB and family are all safe but very sad that a young police officer was killed and a second was wounded. The shooter set fire to his house and probably shot himself.
> 
> It was such a shock, this is a quiet family, residential community.


Shocking! What is happening in this world, WCK?! I'm so sorry about the police officer. This violence, especially violence directed toward good people and innocent people, is heartbreaking.

It's terrible here. Terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's so sad Wendy, the officer was just 35 with a wife and 2 little boys. They moved to Edmonton from Manchester UK 8 years ago.
> 
> There were more than 50 shots that went into the house across the street, so it's a miracle that no one else was killed or injured. The fire also damaged the neighbouring homes. DB's family lives only a couple blocks away from the scene.


That's so close. Makes us uneasy when something so violent is so close.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Jokim and WCK,
> 
> Jokim how is your MIL doing now? How is your mom doing also WCK ?
> 
> Hope things get better for all of you with what is happening.


Mom is having her ups and downs Yarnie. Today she is very tired but not in too much pain, so that is good news. It would be so nice if she could sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim hope things will get work out with Husband and doctor. I am sure your husband is in a lot of pain. God Bless him and you right now.
> 
> As to the Dugger's and Fox news agree with you LTL. Went and read site about them on KP my gosh so much information put on there that was not even true. It seems everyone feels the need to post things with out the facts. Do wish some would wait until all the facts are out there.
> 
> ...


I know, Yarnie. It's hard to know what's real and what's not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB is doing all right ask me to tell you all. Just really busy going to hospital and taking care of mom. Said Rehab for mom next.


I know she must be worn out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight, Ladies.&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight, Ladies.♥


Nite Jokim , hope tomorrow things will be settled at least some of it for you and Hubby. Will be praying for the three of you.

Know what you mean about German men, same with mine.

No the meat loaf does not have a potato flavor just nice binding . Think will try crush potato chips, but that might be to saltie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks Yarnie. Things will work out in the end, and DH is in much pain, but being the stoic German that he is, he doesn't show it.  ♥


Hopefully that pain will be a thing of the past soon Jokim.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom is having her ups and downs Yarnie. Today she is very tired but not in too much pain, so that is good news. It would be so nice if she could sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time.


That has to be hard not to be able to get enough sleep. Will have to pray for her that God may give her the rest she needs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am going to say good night now and God Bless you two. 


Have to get a good nights rest so I am bright and chipper tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Shocking! What is happening in this world, WCK?! I'm so sorry about the police officer. This violence, especially violence directed toward good people and innocent people, is heartbreaking.
> 
> It's terrible here. Terrible.


There are some very sick people out there Bonnie; people who really don't care about anyone else and ultimately not even about themselves.

There are some cops who do wrong and they should be held fully accountable for their actions. But most of them try their best to keep our communities safer. Then their actions are second guessed and criticized with benefit of hind sight. I wonder how many of those who criticize the police expect them to put themselves on the line to protect themselves and their familes.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yum nothing like meat loaf to warm a man's heart. I think I could make one every other day and he would be in heaven.
> 
> Still want to know about smash peas. A lady I knew on here from England mention smash peas. Do you just smash the peas??


Hiya Yarny.
Its hard to describe mushy peas if you`ve never had them before. The peas come in a box with a tablet of baking soda. You cover the dried peas in boiling water, and soak overnight. Then the next day you cook them and they look all mushy.
Here are the ones I love. My son bought me 6 boxes for my Birthday last year among other Brit food from an online grocer. My fave online grocer for Brit food is JollyGrub.com.
Here`s what a box of them looks like, but the peas shown on that box don`t look like that when you cook them. This is what they look like when cooked.
They may look a bit yucky but they taste divine. It`s hard to explain the taste....like a rich nutty taste and texture.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I found a recipe for mushy peas....will try it.
http://www.irishamericanmom.com/2012/04/03/mushy-peas/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

That picture was hard to see before finishing my first cup of coffee.

Had one of those days that I know I was busy, but can't think of one thing I did around the house that was an accomplishment. Did have the FBI here. My son's best friend needed his national security clearance renewed and he was interviewed. Not at all exciting since the young man is such a pleasure, but still being interviewed by the FBI made my son a tad anxious. He has done it before for him, but it is so important and he takes is very seriously. Fortunately, he called me to tell me the agent was coming over (the interview had just been set that morning) so that if the agent arrived before he did I would not be worried when he showed me his badge and introduced himself. Can't imagine having the FBI show up in this rural town unannounced and not having a heart attack.

Wonder when the Supremes will rule on obamacare. My other son called up complaining that his health insurance was being changed and will be more expensive and the company said it was because of obamacare. That is horrible, since a vast majority of people that work there are warehouse workers loading the trucks. And the others are drivers delivering goods to schools and small businesses. Another example of how obamacare hurts the middle class working people.

Going to get my nails and toes done first thing this morning, then maybe I will be inspired to do a inside house project............way too hot outside to do anything after 10:00 AM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mine loves meatloaf also. It was a bit of a bother to make until I hit upon the idea of using stuffing instead of breadcrumbs. Adds flavor, lots of flavor.


I know you'll all think I'm crazy, but I add Wheaties to my meatloaf. My mother did it that way - don't know where she got the idea. DS and I prefer that to any other filling, although I think I'd like stuffing, too.

I crush the Wheaties in a plastic bag and add them. I've never measured. If you want to see what that's like, you could pinch off about two TBSP of your next meatloaf, add some Wheaties to it, and see how you like it. I also add salt, pepper, and chopped onion.

DH likes it with just bread as filler - the way his dear mother made it. Both our mothers were great cooks - what happened to me????  :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just googled meatloaf with Wheaties, and I found this! For mine, I just add Wheaties, salt, pepper, onion - and ketchup on top. I bake uncovered for 45 minutes, then check and add more time if necessary for two one-pound loaves.

This one has more ingredients. I should try it sometime. Except I don't use the dry soup mix because of the salt and artificial ingredients, and I don't add the egg because I like to eat eggs as they are and we don't need the extra cholesterol. But I'll bet it's good. I think I"ll try it and the stuffing mix sometime. Variety is the spice of life!(?)



Champion's Meatloaf
Crushed Wheaties make this the meatloaf of champions!

Share:

Ingredients
2	lbs. ground beef
1 1/2	cups Wheaties, crushed
1	pkg. dry onion soup mix
2 eggs, beaten
3/4	cup warm water
1/3	cup ketchup
Directions:
In a large mixing bowl, combine ground beef, Wheaties, soup mix, eggs, and water until well blended. Mold meat into a loaf shape. Spray loaf pan with nonstick cooking spray and place meat in pan. Pour ketchup over the top of the meat. Bake at 350 F. for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey called be here around 10:30. Doing my happy dance here.

Thanks WEE BEE. Just knew you would have information for me. The pictures and site are great now I know what to look for and how it looks.

LTL FBI my gosh you are on the list now> 

Whats new with O Care, we both knew we would go up after a trail period. Your poor son, and the rest who will be surprise about cost. 

Only thing left for people whose cost raise is quit job and get it for free.

Off now all have a good day now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sent you an email Yarnie. Here's wishing you and Joey a wonderful day tomorrow; try not to get into too much mischief :roll:


Oh - Yarnie and Joey are getting together! What fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. will check it out.
> 
> Oh I hope we do get into mischief, we need to do that in life sometimes. :XD:


Just don't get caught! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have used instant potato flakes too.
> 
> Do you know how many recipes are out there to make different kinds of meat loaf. My gosh I would have to have it every day if I did each of them.


I think I could eat it every day. Potato flakes - that sounds good, too. You're right - lots of different ways. Have fun on your outing with Joey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom is having her ups and downs Yarnie. Today she is very tired but not in too much pain, so that is good news. It would be so nice if she could sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time.


Oh, my. I hope she gets some relief soon. Isn't she seeing the doctor soon? I thought that's what you posted, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some very sick people out there Bonnie; people who really don't care about anyone else and ultimately not even about themselves.
> 
> There are some cops who do wrong and they should be held fully accountable for their actions. But most of them try their best to keep our communities safer. Then their actions are second guessed and criticized with benefit of hind sight. I wonder how many of those who criticize the police expect them to put themselves on the line to protect themselves and their familes.


That's right. They're ones we call when it's too dangerous for us to handle - let them come in and take care of it. And they don't get the pay or the recognition they deserve. Firemen, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Yarny.
> Its hard to describe mushy peas if you`ve never had them before. The peas come in a box with a tablet of baking soda. You cover the dried peas in boiling water, and soak overnight. Then the next day you cook them and they look all mushy.
> Here are the ones I love. My son bought me 6 boxes for my Birthday last year among other Brit food from an online grocer. My fave online grocer for Brit food is JollyGrub.com.
> Here`s what a box of them looks like, but the peas shown on that box don`t look like that when you cook them. This is what they look like when cooked.
> They may look a bit yucky but they taste divine. It`s hard to explain the taste....like a rich nutty taste and texture.


I think they look pretty - what a bright green.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I found a recipe for mushy peas....will try it.
> http://www.irishamericanmom.com/2012/04/03/mushy-peas/


Very interesting. She said she gets fresh English peas at Sam's Club. Do you have a Sam's near you, WendyBee?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That picture was hard to see before finishing my first cup of coffee.
> 
> Had one of those days that I know I was busy, but can't think of one thing I did around the house that was an accomplishment. Did have the FBI here. My son's best friend needed his national security clearance renewed and he was interviewed. Not at all exciting since the young man is such a pleasure, but still being interviewed by the FBI made my son a tad anxious. He has done it before for him, but it is so important and he takes is very seriously. Fortunately, he called me to tell me the agent was coming over (the interview had just been set that morning) so that if the agent arrived before he did I would not be worried when he showed me his badge and introduced himself. Can't imagine having the FBI show up in this rural town unannounced and not having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


FBI - very interesting. We had some agents come to our house to ask about a friend who was going to work in Customs. They were very serious. He was a very nice person, so it was easy to answer their questions.

Once I saw Barbara Bush - very glad I did! She had Secret Service agents with her, and they were very intimidating. I was standing close, and they didn't interact at us AT ALL! They just glowered at us. Of course, that's their job. I'm glad I got to see that up close - it was interesting. Barbara Bush was her usual graceful self. It was at the Republican Headquarters in our town, which just happened to be near where I live. I saw President Bush 41, also, at a big rally. It was out doors, and they had metal detectors. It was a friendly crowd - very exciting.

Aren't we lucky that when we saw the FBI it was under good circumstances?! Makes me glad I"ve behaved myself - so far.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute - animals that think they're puppies

http://www.facebook.com/updaters/videos/vb.136554829703009/1027805343911282/?type=2&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My Mother in law used to put crushed saltine crackers and oatmeal into her meat loaf, and left out the seasoning part as there was salt in the crackers. She also mixed ketchup into the meatloaf before baking.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting. She said she gets fresh English peas at Sam's Club. Do you have a Sam's near you, WendyBee?


I think we do yes bon..... quite a few miles from here though.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady

so glad to hear that previously Health Insurance Premiums never increased for you folks. Really?????
By the way, what has not increased in Price? Just returned from Grocery shopping. Bread higher, Eggs much higher, tomatoes (this time of the year) higher, Potatoes and on and on it goes. Obviously you have paid no attention to price increases of everything in the past. Get with it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Today new bunny in back yard. We had a nice conversion . It has to be all of two pounds. So sweet just let me gab away at him. On way back to house Mr. and Mrs. Robin dive bomb me. They built a nest on down spout of garage. Had three little ones according to husband. Well apparently one of the babies decide to leave home. I must have come to close to the little one. I didn't even see it for gush sakes, gee a person isn't safe around here.
> Then two baby Chickadee on out door chairs So had to wait till parents move them along. Mr. Chipmunk was checking to see if he should go into the garage. Changed his mind when Hubby bang on window. He and one of the Robins have been trying to make new homes in the garage. This place is becoming like a zoo.


Yarnie, it appears that you need some new home and garden rules. You make everyone, animal and human, want to live with you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some very sick people out there Bonnie; people who really don't care about anyone else and ultimately not even about themselves.
> 
> There are some cops who do wrong and they should be held fully accountable for their actions. But most of them try their best to keep our communities safer. Then their actions are second guessed and criticized with benefit of hind sight. I wonder how many of those who criticize the police expect them to put themselves on the line to protect themselves and their familes.


WCK, they would be the first to say "Not me, I'd never want THAT job". They are equal to the Monday morning quarterbacks, always criticizing the plays after the fact without constructive comment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> cute - animals that think they're puppies
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/updaters/videos/vb.136554829703009/1027805343911282/?type=2&theater


That was cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know you'll all think I'm crazy, but I add Wheaties to my meatloaf. My mother did it that way - don't know where she got the idea. DS and I prefer that to any other filling, although I think I'd like stuffing, too.
> 
> I crush the Wheaties in a plastic bag and add them. I've never measured. If you want to see what that's like, you could pinch off about two TBSP of your next meatloaf, add some Wheaties to it, and see how you like it. I also add salt, pepper, and chopped onion.
> 
> DH likes it with just bread as filler - the way his dear mother made it. Both our mothers were great cooks - what happened to me????  :shock:


Bon,
I think it is a great idea. I might try it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - Yarnie and Joey are getting together! What fun!


Yes! That's great!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite Jokim , hope tomorrow things will be settled at least some of it for you and Hubby. Will be praying for the three of you.
> 
> Know what you mean about German men, same with mine.
> 
> No the meat loaf does not have a potato flavor just nice binding . Think will try crush potato chips, but that might be to saltie.


Thank you, Yarnie. I (we) will get through it. DH sees the surgeon on Tues. Will know more after that.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hopefully that pain will be a thing of the past soon Jokim.


Thanks, Kitty. He is bearing up with the pain, and sees the surgeon on Tues. MIL found out today that she will most likely go to a nursing home (temporarily) when DH recuperates post surgery. She took it well, but claimed to us, and the Dr., that she does not need any taking care of, that she can take care of herself. The Dr. just smiled and winked at DH and me.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Yarny.
> Its hard to describe mushy peas if you`ve never had them before. The peas come in a box with a tablet of baking soda. You cover the dried peas in boiling water, and soak overnight. Then the next day you cook them and they look all mushy.
> Here are the ones I love. My son bought me 6 boxes for my Birthday last year among other Brit food from an online grocer. My fave online grocer for Brit food is JollyGrub.com.
> Here`s what a box of them looks like, but the peas shown on that box don`t look like that when you cook them. This is what they look like when cooked.
> They may look a bit yucky but they taste divine. It`s hard to explain the taste....like a rich nutty taste and texture.


They look like a chip dip, or a super concentrate(Campbell's ?) for split pea soup. Thanks for the recipe. Will try them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Kitty. He is bearing up with the pain, and sees the surgeon on Tues. MIL found out today that she will most likely go to a nursing home (temporarily) when DH recuperates post surgery. She took it well, but claimed to us, and the Dr., that she does not need any taking care of, that she can take care of herself. The Dr. just smiled and winked at DH and me.♥


Jokim,
I have not been on the site in the past few days (maybe a little). You husband needs surgery. I am interested in what kind - the type (incision or not). I am sorry I did not read this and know earlier. Your MIL must be a great woman and have such spirit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> I have not been on the site in the past few days (maybe a little). You husband needs surgery. I am interested in what kind - the type (incision or not). I am sorry I did not read this and know earlier. Your MIL must be a great woman and have such spirit.


Hi Lukelucy, 
DH will find out exactly what type of surgery he will have, on Tues. That's when he sees the orthopedic surgeon. In my MIL's case: 'the spirit is willing, but the body is weak'. 
It was not her most lucid moment.  
She cannot do the most basic of functions without help.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey called be here around 10:30. Doing my happy dance here.
> 
> Thanks WEE BEE. Just knew you would have information for me. The pictures and site are great now I know what to look for and how it looks.
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you, Yarnie. Meeting with Joey, must be a nice, happy time for the both of you. Tell her I said, 'Hi'! ;-)
.... and stay out of trouble.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My Mother in law used to put crushed saltine crackers and oatmeal into her meat loaf, and left out the seasoning part as there was salt in the crackers. She also mixed ketchup into the meatloaf before baking.


So many ways to make meatloaf. It's fun to experiment, isn't it? :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Lukelucy,
> DH will find out exactly what type of surgery he will have, on Tues. That's when he sees the orthopedic surgeon. In my MIL's case: 'the spirit is willing, but the body is weak'.
> It was not her most lucid moment.
> She cannot do the most basic of functions without help.


Thank you for your message. Please, please let me know what the doc says on Tues. It will be ok.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I am home Joey should be home in a bit. 

Talk about power shopping Think we covered every shop and 

store on the west side of Madison. 

Did get one on the east side.

Did not get into to much trouble unless you count the police

pulling us over as seem we had a problem seeing out the 

rear veiw mirror

Joey mention she could do anything she wanted to spend 

money wise.

Money was flowing we did the income good. You all would be proud.


Worried about price of food don't think I have to.

Getting alone just fine. Fish thanks to Joey from Canada, 

nice and fresh.

Hunting season coming up no problem there.

Eggs can get from lady we gave the girls too.

Bread maker bread. 

Buy meat need when on sale and make sure I buy extra 

put in the freezer.

Freezer is full, and do not need to get anything except 

coffee all I had is instant when we got home to give to

Joey.

Health insurance raised but not like Obama care. 150 more.

Only paid 300+ for two hearing aids insurance paid 80%. 

Made sure before we retired everything was paid off. no major debt 

401 K getting better as stock market not going up and down. 

So don't worry about me or mine. All bases covered for now.

How do you think we both could afford to shop till we drop, 

and still have money left. 

I got lots of new yaarn so can in the next year give to

Joey. 

LIfe is good, and my feet are killing me. We were so busy 

shopping didn't get lunch until almost three.

Joey is a wicked shopper hard to keep up with her. But I did

my best. 

We are now in need of about 3 days of sleep.

this message is also for one who seems awful worried about how life is going and prices going up, and how Obama care is good. ??????????????????????????????

If you can't pay for it don't buy it, learned that a long time ago. A penny saved is a penny earned. save for what you need or want. Don't think the world owes you a living and government should bail you out. You are what you make it in life. Not what others have to do for you. Nice when you can, and if you can you help those who really NEED a hand up. Just some thoughts as I see them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I am home Joey should be home in a bit.
> 
> Talk about power shopping Think we covered every shop and
> 
> ...


Wish I was there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jokim your MIL sounds like my dad. God Bless her.

Glad that you will not have to worry about her too with hubby and what is happen.

She will be taken care of and you can take care of husband. Be praying for him on Tues. 

God bless you you are so kind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wish I was there.


Wish all of you could have been, what a riot Madison would never be the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish all of you could have been, what a riot Madison would never be the same. :thumbup:


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Kitty. He is bearing up with the pain, and sees the surgeon on Tues. MIL found out today that she will most likely go to a nursing home (temporarily) when DH recuperates post surgery. She took it well, but claimed to us, and the Dr., that she does not need any taking care of, that she can take care of herself. The Dr. just smiled and winked at DH and me.♥


Glad to hear that DH will see the surgeon so quickly; hopefully the procedure also follows quickly.

Nice that your MIL still has some spunk! Did the doc have anything to offer to lessen the neuropathy pain?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi Lukelucy,
> DH will find out exactly what type of surgery he will have, on Tues. That's when he sees the orthopedic surgeon. In my MIL's case: 'the spirit is willing, but the body is weak'.
> It was not her most lucid moment.
> She cannot do the most basic of functions without help.


That's a comfort for you and DH to know that she will be well looked after while you help DH recuperate from his surgery.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, a marathon day for you and Joey! Sounds like so much fun, the 2 of you must have made Madison shop keepers very happy. Bet you and Joey will sleep really well tonight.

What kind of yarn did you get? Hope Joey comes on and tells us about her yarn too. Lucky you, having some nice fish to look forward to.

I see you noticed there was a blast of hot air that blew through while you were gone :XD: 

I finished knitting your hat design, just have to sew the buttons on and weave in the ends. I was working on it in the store and got lots of compliments on the design - the moss stitch band done sideways was a big hit. That was before I gathered the stitches to make the scallops.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I am home Joey should be home in a bit.
> 
> Talk about power shopping Think we covered every shop and
> 
> ...


Who needs exercise when you can shop till you drop, Yarnie! I have couple of friends who love to shop and sometimes, just look at merchandise. At the end of one of those sessions with them, I am totally exhausted. 
What kind of yarn did you get?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jokim your MIL sounds like my dad. God Bless her.
> 
> Glad that you will not have to worry about her too with hubby and what is happen.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being so kind and sweet, Yarnie. Tuesday is the day he meets with the surgeon, an informative session. Surgery is still to be scheduled. Next week we're going to check out this nursing home and see if it meets with our approval. It is close by, so I can visit her daily. One thing I am worried about is my MIL losing her muscle tone (such as it is) further, after being laid up for a long stretch of time. We will have to go over her daily routine with the nursing home so that they can approximate it. She is very frail and I don't want her to become weaker due to inactivity.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to hear that DH will see the surgeon so quickly; hopefully the procedure also follows quickly.
> 
> Nice that your MIL still has some spunk! Did the doc have anything to offer to lessen the neuropathy pain?


Well..., this dr. we saw today is an excellent one, but only a g.p., with limited med dispensing ability. She referred my MIL to a neurosurgeon for more specific treatment for her neuropathy. MIL has that app't in July.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a comfort for you and DH to know that she will be well looked after while you help DH recuperate from his surgery.


Yes, I'm trying to imagine how to take care of DH while he recuperates. I heard that sleeping in reclining chair is preferable to sleeping in bed. Using ice on the affected area, and generally being careful not to move the shoulder/arm. Should be a challenge dressing him. Hmm.... ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm off to bed, tired and tomorrow is another busy day.
Goodnight All! Sleep well.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Kitty. He is bearing up with the pain, and sees the surgeon on Tues. MIL found out today that she will most likely go to a nursing home (temporarily) when DH recuperates post surgery. She took it well, but claimed to us, and the Dr., that she does not need any taking care of, that she can take care of herself. The Dr. just smiled and winked at DH and me.♥


It sounds like she has a good attitude about it. It sounds like surgery is definite for your DH. I hope it's easy for him. The relief from the pain will be a definite plus.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Lukelucy,
> DH will find out exactly what type of surgery he will have, on Tues. That's when he sees the orthopedic surgeon. In my MIL's case: 'the spirit is willing, but the body is weak'.
> It was not her most lucid moment.
> She cannot do the most basic of functions without help.


Maybe she sees herself as she was. She probably feels like she could do it, but just can't. I'm that way about running and jumping. The muscle memory is there - I can "feel" running and jumping, but the actual action, well, good judgment prevents.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I am home Joey should be home in a bit.
> 
> Talk about power shopping Think we covered every shop and
> 
> ...


It pays to be careful with your money when you're young.

Thank you and Joey for spurring the economy along!

You found a home for the chicks?

DH does the shopping - great shopper - goes on Sr. days, shops specials, stocks up, etc. Prices are going up for sure.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe she sees herself as she was. She probably feels like she could do it, but just can't. I'm that way about running and jumping. The muscle memory is there - I can "feel" running and jumping, but the actual action, well, good judgment prevents.


I think she was just trying to sound independent and assertive in front of the Dr. She is a different person when there is company around than she is when it's just the three of us at home. She has not lost her spirit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm trying to imagine how to take care of DH while he recuperates. I heard that sleeping in reclining chair is preferable to sleeping in bed. Using ice on the affected area, and generally being careful not to move the shoulder/arm. Should be a challenge dressing him. Hmm.... ;-)


The shoulder is so darn big. Thank goodness for recliners - they are great when recuperating from lots of things. I hope he'll recover quickly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim - I'm glad MIL hasn't lost her spirit! 

Goodnight, all. Sleep well. I'm sure Jokim and Yarnie and Joey will.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie and Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Well..., this dr. we saw today is an excellent one, but only a g.p., with limited med dispensing ability. She referred my MIL to a neurosurgeon for more specific treatment for her neuropathy. MIL has that app't in July.


Sorry that your MIL's pain is still ongoing. I know how hard it is to see her hurting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm trying to imagine how to take care of DH while he recuperates. I heard that sleeping in reclining chair is preferable to sleeping in bed. Using ice on the affected area, and generally being careful not to move the shoulder/arm. Should be a challenge dressing him. Hmm.... ;-)


I've heard the recliner in a good option. Maybe just use the sleeve for his good arm and pin the other arm around the shoulder? Or topless :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie and Joey


CUTE!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay I got 100% in this quiz. I`m a Polyester Princess.


http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/can-you-complete-these-1970s-song-lyrics/89t829/?bcid=32d58de4e50fd798&utm_source=15-06-10-07&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=6-9-15-70slyrics-allsharers&utm_term=2&utm_content=90-a-polyester-princess


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just googled meatloaf with Wheaties, and I found this! For mine, I just add Wheaties, salt, pepper, onion - and ketchup on top. I bake uncovered for 45 minutes, then check and add more time if necessary for two one-pound loaves.
> 
> This one has more ingredients. I should try it sometime. Except I don't use the dry soup mix because of the salt and artificial ingredients, and I don't add the egg because I like to eat eggs as they are and we don't need the extra cholesterol. But I'll bet it's good. I think I"ll try it and the stuffing mix sometime. Variety is the spice of life!(?)
> 
> ...


Don't think I could ever use Wheaties again........

I use Italian bread crumbs and eggs as the binder


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I got 100% in this quiz. I`m a Polyester Princess.
> 
> 
> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/can-you-complete-these-1970s-song-lyrics/89t829/?bcid=32d58de4e50fd798&utm_source=15-06-10-07&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=6-9-15-70slyrics-allsharers&utm_term=2&utm_content=90-a-polyester-princess


I'm older than you - my music is 50s and 60s. I got 50% - Mayor of Mediocre City.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just woke up from my nap. It was a long day. I had to drive about two hours after I left Yarnie. Got to meet "Wild Willie." He had to complain about how he was mistreated. But then who wants to be put on a diet?
> 
> I did not find the knitting needles I wanted. size 11 and 13 in 16" circulars that are not bamboo. I did find some sugar and cream and woolese. I did add to my glass collection.
> 
> The rest of the day you will need to read Yarnie's. She has such a way with words. The one big thing we have decided, we do not get into trouble often enough. Maybe should try Herschners' sale next week, but then We may not be recovered from today's adventure by then.


I'm sure you had a great day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Joey and Yarnie shopping till you drop adventures

The day started out with sunny hot weather. Joey arrive on time with fresh fish from the wonderful county of Canada. No time to sit and visit did not want to waste time with sit and chat. Had to be done in car. You do know when into power shopping one does not sit and gab in a comfortable chair.

So the two Righters were off to the big city to cause as much damage as we could in the aloted time we had. I mean We had a dead line of at least 5 hours to 8 hours. We manage to do the 8 hour slot.

As Joey was driving I had the job of enjoying scenery. First on interstate no problem there, Next road belt line, this is called the Car derby road of roads. If you can't hit them you climb on their bumper to make them move. This either causes road rage or just scared to death and move over to other lane. Must say Joey was the grand winner at this . We also took a few scenic views that were not on the agenda. We were in talking mode and miss turn. But I was able to see parts of the city never saw before. 

First stop was Yarn shop. Of course we did the shopping cart rule. This was to find needles as JOey mention, then to over load cart with yarn. I have perfected this art since I move to area. So at check out came the card, my didn't really spend enough. Joey glad to see new yarn she would be getting next year. As have said before forget what I bought it for. As someone mention before label yarn, heck I don't even know what will use it for as soon as step out the door. Why label when you are in the store as it is so much more fun to see what one can get and have no idea why.

Next resale store two carts needed. Both off in different directions.

Do you know Joey is grand champion of the shopping cart nationals. She was gone before I got my cart out.

Found a cook book , she on the other hand fill cart to top with antique glass ware. Taught me something didn't know about glass . So racing up to check out, all dishes wrap to protect them. Off we go to car.

Forgot to say, Joey came prepared. Two lovley large plastic bucket one for each of us. How is that for being prepared.


Next stop JoAnn's , lots of yarn no needles. Had to feel yarns even if no purchase. But did have a good look around. Joey mention in a kind voice ( real load) . Don't tell me what I can and not spend this is a power shopping trip. Our Joey is a coupon collecter. So did a double coupon one for her and one for me, purchase done. About two hours into power shopping done.


Back on the belt way seat belts on and roaring down the road, no time to waste. Next stop Office supply store and other resale shopee. Do you know that they carry cleaning supplys. Must be a lot of messie offices out there. So as I saw one of those scrub pads had to get two Hubby complaining when doing dishes not having one. So of course dear friend Joey purchase them as we do not want husband to stop doing dishes do we. Joey purchase lots of paper a box full as she needs it for her job. Must not have a shortage you do know even if one thinks tax season's over it's not.

Next to resale shoppee, again she was off to the shopping cart races, she again won. I was off to check out any craft supplay and books. Joey beat me to yarn nice sugar cream yarn for her more antique glasses. Books found a crochet book for her and she bought me a cook book never can have enough cook books. My cart again empty her's full.

Almost forgot Joey likes to park as close as she can to shopees. In fact she remove a curb, just to prove it.

We where into about four hours and half hours by them. Next stop another mall. Decide time for lunch what the heck it was after three o'clock. Sandwich and water. Lots of water, we had to have a refueling of bodies in order to continue. 

Next Hobby Lobby, again no needles but did have the usual yarn rub. Joey found cute blankets for grands, on sale . I was by then starting to lose it and went into zone area. Body died but brain still active. 

Off to the beltline car race to get to interstate. Did another scenery tour. We were now on the East side another resale. Again with the shopping cart race, I was dragging she was doing at least ten miles an hour people were dodging left and right. Cleck told her either slow down or ticket would be handed out. 

I found stitch and bitch book, Don't you dare say it, I know what you are thinking. 

Joey again cart load of glass ware, was afraid she was going to knock over women who was to slow in glass ware as the poor lady thought she could stop and look. 

So off to check out Joey another cart load of antique glass ware. 

By now it is close to 5, and both our bodies have started to snag a bit. So off to my house.

JOey needed coffee for long ride home. Of course I was out of the brew in coffee pot. Need to put on next shopping list as keep forgetting. So had an instant cup. Sat down for a while and kindly listen to Hubby and I gab away. By then a bit after six. Willy was gabbing too. Getting late and did have to dicuss how she would get pass hubby with all dish ware purchase. Hubby showed her empty Chicken coop. I showed her weeds, I did not have to tend to. 
So hugs and loves and off my Joey went for a about two hour drive home. Got a email from tired Joey stop in town about heck I don't know how far and had supper and coffee.

Was going to make supper but Hubby said could see I was tired and we went out to eat. As some on here mention BLT's thought just the thing to have. Half way through sandwich my head fell into plate . Husband said he never seen me drift off like that and fall into dish. The tomato on my nose bother me a bit. Ask for box to put smash half sandwich . Off we went home. Sat in chair look at wall last I remember, until love of my life woke me up and sent me to bed. Woke up and though I had a hang over then thought hey I don't drink any thing but wine. 
Thought to myself, Joey and I have to get together again in about 5 or 6's months should be recovered by then to do another power shopping. She seem to want to go over to another town for sale . Little does she know My legs can't even hold me up. My mind say go, my body says no. If no wheel chair available can not do it. Plus when seeing her cart racing and her hair flowing in air behind her. It scares me just the thought of it her pushing me in a wheel chair. 

All for now may go back to bed for a while. Recover is slower then thought would be.

But wow we did it Joey and 8 hour run of fun, lets do it again in about 6 months when I can walk with out falling down.

I suggest to all on here, if Joey decides she will come down or up to see you, get roller skates, practice chart racing and enjoy the veiw as much as you can. Also pack a lunch bag and lots of water to refuel. But know this you will have the best time with a smart funny and lovelbe lady.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I got 100% in this quiz. I`m a Polyester Princess.
> 
> 
> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/can-you-complete-these-1970s-song-lyrics/89t829/?bcid=32d58de4e50fd798&utm_source=15-06-10-07&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=6-9-15-70slyrics-allsharers&utm_term=2&utm_content=90-a-polyester-princess


I only got 70%. Cool-O-Roonie Crooner ;-) 
Guess I'm a 60's and the early 70's expert, Queen and Fleetwood Mack are 'post Jokim'  :lol: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Joey and Yarnie shopping till you drop adventures
> 
> The day started out with sunny hot weather. Joey arrive on time with fresh fish from the wonderful county of Canada. No time to sit and visit did not want to waste time with sit and chat. Had to be done in car. You do know when into power shopping one does not sit and gab in a comfortable chair.
> 
> ...


You had a great time!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Joey and Yarnie shopping till you drop adventures
> 
> The day started out with sunny hot weather. Joey arrive on time with fresh fish from the wonderful county of Canada. No time to sit and visit did not want to waste time with sit and chat. Had to be done in car. You do know when into power shopping one does not sit and gab in a comfortable chair.
> 
> ...


What a great 'yarn of a story' you spin Yarnie. I was getting tired and out of breath just reading it! You two sure did have a busy day! Great way to lose a few pounds, if you can afford the purchases. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm older than you - my music is 50s and 60s. I got 50% - Mayor of Mediocre City.


I'm 60's and early 70's. After that, had kids and didn't pay that much attention to secular music. DH likes classical, and so do I. That is what we gravitated to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is so adorable, these little would-be ballerinas are the just so sweet and funny




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206469354478362


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I got 100% in this quiz. I`m a Polyester Princess.
> 
> 
> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/can-you-complete-these-1970s-song-lyrics/89t829/?bcid=32d58de4e50fd798&utm_source=15-06-10-07&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=6-9-15-70slyrics-allsharers&utm_term=2&utm_content=90-a-polyester-princess


 :thumbup: wow Wendy, you know your music. I'm the Mayor of a Mediocre City at 50%.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I just woke up from my nap. It was a long day. I had to drive about two hours after I left Yarnie. Got to meet "Wild Willie." He had to complain about how he was mistreated. But then who wants to be put on a diet?
> 
> I did not find the knitting needles I wanted. size 11 and 13 in 16" circulars that are not bamboo. I did find some sugar and cream and woolese. I did add to my glass collection.
> 
> The rest of the day you will need to read Yarnie's. She has such a way with words. The one big thing we have decided, we do not get into trouble often enough. Maybe should try Herschners' sale next week, but then We may not be recovered from today's adventure by then.


 :lol: Watch out Wisconsin!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Watch out Wisconsin!


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm older than you - my music is 50s and 60s. I got 50% - Mayor of Mediocre City.


Me too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Joey and Yarnie shopping till you drop adventures
> 
> The day started out with sunny hot weather. Joey arrive on time with fresh fish from the wonderful county of Canada. No time to sit and visit did not want to waste time with sit and chat. Had to be done in car. You do know when into power shopping one does not sit and gab in a comfortable chair.
> 
> ...


Wow - what a day to remember!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: wow Wendy, you know your music. I'm the Mayor of a Mediocre City at 50%.


So am I, WCK!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I am home Joey should be home in a bit.
> 
> Talk about power shopping Think we covered every shop and
> 
> ...


You ladies were busy, busy, busy and it sounded like a fun time. Since Joey knows what yarn you purchased and will be giving her down the line, she can start a search for patterns now.   ;-) ;-)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm trying to imagine how to take care of DH while he recuperates. I heard that sleeping in reclining chair is preferable to sleeping in bed. Using ice on the affected area, and generally being careful not to move the shoulder/arm. Should be a challenge dressing him. Hmm.... ;-)


Since it will be just the two of you, it might just be fun to let him run around naked. :shock:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This is so adorable, these little would-be ballerinas are the just so sweet and funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: wow Wendy, you know your music. I'm the Mayor of a Mediocre City at 50%.


I think the city has too many mayors, I was just appointed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yarny....that was a fantastic post.
I am weary just reading it. Wow you really shopped til you dropped.....literally!!!
I`m surprised that Hobby Lobby was out of circular needles. The last time I was there (a few years ago), they had loads of them. But strangely enough, they weren`t by the yarn....they were in an aisle next to the fabrics. I don`t know why.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since it will be just the two of you, it might just be fun to let him run around naked. :shock:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: The thought has crossed my mind, but, there are so many windows..... :XD: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> They had many circular needles, just not the ones I wanted. I looked for sizes 11 and 13 in 16" circular. other than bamboo. The 16" was only in the smaller sizes. I have those sizes in the longer circulars. It is so much easier to do a hat on a 16" circular rather than dp's or magic loop.
> 
> I am still recovering today.


I hope this helps joey
http://hancockfabrics.com/29-in.-circular-needle-size-13-1329523.html

http://search.yarn.com/knitting/Size-11-Circular-Needles


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Joey and Yarnie shopping till you drop adventures
> 
> The day started out with sunny hot weather. Joey arrive on time with fresh fish from the wonderful county of Canada. No time to sit and visit did not want to waste time with sit and chat. Had to be done in car. You do know when into power shopping one does not sit and gab in a comfortable chair.
> 
> ...


You do know how to tell a story Yarnie! The two of you know how to do a marathon shop; I'm tired just reading about it! I'll have to put myself through a training program to keep up with you and Joey.

So what kind of yarn did you treat yourselves with?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You do have a way with words! Thank you for reminding me what I did all day! There were parts of Madison, I had not seen before. Road construction!


Our downtown is going to celebrate after tomorrow, the road construction project from the last couple of months will finally be done!! They were painting lines today :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You ladies were busy, busy, busy and it sounded like a fun time. Since Joey knows what yarn you purchased and will be giving her down the line, she can start a search for patterns now.   ;-) ;-)


Now that's planning ahead :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> that brings back so many memories. So very cute.


That's right, your DD danced didn't she? My 2 nieces also had dance classes, the older girl continued right through junior high but her younger sister didn't enjoy it and wanted to go to Brownies instead.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, a marathon day for you and Joey! Sounds like so much fun, the 2 of you must have made Madison shop keepers very happy. Bet you and Joey will sleep really well tonight.
> 
> What kind of yarn did you get? Hope Joey comes on and tells us about her yarn too. Lucky you, having some nice fish to look forward
> 
> I finished knitting your hat design, just have to sew the buttons on and weave in the ends. I was working on it in the store and got lots of compliments on the design - the moss stitch band done sideways was a big hit. That was before I gathered the stitches to make the scallops.


So nice to hear they like it and you enjoyed making it.

Blast yes what else is new. They can't let anything go if they can argue about it.

Bought a new pattern up north " Frances Wrap" by Elizabeth Mautz-Redmann .

You have to look at it on the internet It is so neat . Had to get some DK yarn of course . More then I need of course.

Berroco, Encore, and Cascade. Wanted tan off white lite browns and grey. So had to buy the colors I wanted but different brands.

It is such a neat shawl, Wrap. Can't wait to do it. Also has stitch I have never done before Tubular St st. Had a go at it, and love how smooth the edge looks.

Am still tired power shopping takes a lot out of a person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Please all remember to continue prayers for CB and her mom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You do know how to tell a story Yarnie! The two of you know how to do a marathon shop; I'm tired just reading about it! I'll have to put myself through a training program to keep up with you and Joey.
> 
> So what kind of yarn did you treat yourselves with?


Too too funny. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie purchased mostly yarn and I bought Glassware and some yarn. I did beat Yarnie to a cone of sugar and crèam for $1.29.
> 
> The weather here is crazy. Yesterday we needed air conditioning. Today we need heat. Cold and rainy. Central Wis was supposed to get 3 to 5 inches of rain. Good thing we are in the Central Sands area.


That's a great deal on Sugar'n'cream :thumbup: Have you collected glassware for a long time?

We've had a breeze for the last couple of days so it hasn't felt as hot. I wish we would get some of your rain, but without the cool temps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too


me three.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You ladies were busy, busy, busy and it sounded like a fun time. Since Joey knows what yarn you purchased and will be giving her down the line, she can start a search for patterns now.   ;-) ;-)


your bad but darn funny and you are right she should get started looking for pattern. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think the city has too many mayors, I was just appointed.


Well you do know who is the smart one. ?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since it will be just the two of you, it might just be fun to let him run around naked. :shock:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


Now that sounds like a plan . Watch out Jokim , Solowey is on a role today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So nice to hear they like it and you enjoyed making it.
> 
> Blast yes what else is new. They can't let anything go if they can argue about it.
> 
> ...


Very classic looking shawl Yarnie, I like the subtle colour changes.

This is how your design worked out using different colours for the band and body of the hat. Adding the crochet loops and working the band horizontal were really nice design features and it was a fun project. I hope you decide to take on designing the matching handwarmers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie purchased mostly yarn and I bought Glassware and some yarn. I did beat Yarnie to a cone of sugar and crèam for $1.29.
> 
> The weather here is crazy. Yesterday we needed air conditioning. Today we need heat. Cold and rainy. Central Wis was supposed to get 3 to 5 inches of rain. Good thing we are in the Central Sands area.


You have that right Joey cold raining today. Weather said you may have flooding up there. Hope not, we may have flooding here, but sounds like over by Mississippi will have to be on watch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since it will be just the two of you, it might just be fun to let him run around naked. :shock:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


Gee, Solo - the poor guy will be recuperating from surgery! Give him a break! :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Please all remember to continue prayers for CB and her mom.


Have you heard more news Yarnie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They had many circular needles, just not the ones I wanted. I looked for sizes 11 and 13 in 16" circular. other than bamboo. The 16" was only in the smaller sizes. I have those sizes in the longer circulars. It is so much easier to do a hat on a 16" circular rather than dp's or magic loop.
> 
> I am still recovering today.


Sounds like me after the grandkids have been here for a while.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You do know how to tell a story Yarnie! The two of you know how to do a marathon shop; I'm tired just reading about it! I'll have to put myself through a training program to keep up with you and Joey.
> 
> So what kind of yarn did you treat yourselves with?


Cute, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right, your DD danced didn't she? My 2 nieces also had dance classes, the older girl continued right through junior high but her younger sister didn't enjoy it and wanted to go to Brownies instead.


That reminds me of the six hours of ballet/jazz/tumbling I sat through two weeks ago. I'm going back there again next Wed. for a few days with my other DD and two of her kids. With 7 kids in the house, I hope to just sit around and watch the action.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very classic looking shawl Yarnie, I like the subtle colour changes.
> 
> This is how your design worked out using different colours for the band and body of the hat. Adding the crochet loops and working the band horizontal were really nice design features and it was a fun project. I hope you decide to take on designing the matching handwarmers.


Love it , love the buttons. Will have to get to work on mitts now.

Isn't that shawl neat. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. Very classic look. It's different from the lace look and so long and flowing. Want to make it with yarn I bought before I try the Blue sky. If I really love it will buy the blue sky alpaca.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like me after the grandkids have been here for a while.


Have you tried out your circs yet Bonnie? What do you think of them?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you heard more news Yarnie?


Just that mom is in Rehab, and CB is only one that is looking after her mom. Sister got sick and CB told her to stay away as she was afraid of her mom getting that on top of all she has been through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So nice to hear they like it and you enjoyed making it.
> 
> Blast yes what else is new. They can't let anything go if they can argue about it.
> 
> ...


I just found the pattern. Beautiful - so soft and I love the colors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please all remember to continue prayers for CB and her mom.


Yes, Yarnie. I have and will.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That reminds me of the six hours of ballet/jazz/tumbling I sat through two weeks ago. I'm going back there again next Wed. for a few days with my other DD and two of her kids. With 7 kids in the house, I hope to just sit around and watch the action.


I can't see you sitting around with that many grands. you will be up there with the best of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very classic looking shawl Yarnie, I like the subtle colour changes.
> 
> This is how your design worked out using different colours for the band and body of the hat. Adding the crochet loops and working the band horizontal were really nice design features and it was a fun project. I hope you decide to take on designing the matching handwarmers.


Very pretty! Great colors and design!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just found the pattern. Beautiful - so soft and I love the colors.


Isn't it neat reminds me of what have seen women wear in the 40's and 50's.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it , love the buttons. Will have to get to work on mitts now.
> 
> Isn't that shawl neat. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. Very classic look. It's different from the lace look and so long and flowing. Want to make it with yarn I bought before I try the Blue sky. If I really love it will buy the blue sky alpaca.


Is the Blue Sky alpaca colored blue or is that a brand name?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That reminds me of the six hours of ballet/jazz/tumbling I sat through two weeks ago. I'm going back there again next Wed. for a few days with my other DD and two of her kids. With 7 kids in the house, I hope to just sit around and watch the action.


Watching the action would probably tire me out too :lol: Lots of fun for the kids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just that mom is in Rehab, and CB is only one that is looking after her mom. Sister got sick and CB told her to stay away as she was afraid of her mom getting that on top of all she has been through.


We have to remind CB to get enough rest so she doesn't get sick again either. She has so much on her plate right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you tried out your circs yet Bonnie? What do you think of them?


Haven't tried them yet, but I have finally finished organizing the pictures!!!!

The blanket MUST be finished before I start anything new. Then the circs, then two rocking chairs must be painted.

Then - another blanket. And another, and another, and another, . And yet another. I have to make them for GKs who are 17, 7, 4, 4, and 2. The 17-year old is my next rush job. I've had the yarn for over a year. The little ones want theirs, but I can take my time on those.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just that mom is in Rehab, and CB is only one that is looking after her mom. Sister got sick and CB told her to stay away as she was afraid of her mom getting that on top of all she has been through.


I hope she's getting some rest. I know it's easy to get in rush mode because you try to hurry up and meet their needs. That can make it hard to relax when the time comes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that sounds like a plan . Watch out Jokim , Solowey is on a role today.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Keep on rolling, Solo!! :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't see you sitting around with that many grands. you will be up there with the best of them.


Well, I have decided to take shaving cream with me. There's a book I just gave them about mixing colors, and I thought the little ones would like to put red, yellow, and blue paint in the shaving cream and make orange, green, and purple. Then we'll play in the shaving cream outside and get it all over the place. And then - the hose!! No showers that night - they'll all be fresh as daisies when I'm through with them!

I took it last time but we didn't have time to play. This will be even better because they'll have two of their cousins with them.

Now who doesn't like to play in shaving cream? We used to clean our desks with it on the last day of school. Of course, they did lots of finger painting with it, too. It cleans the desks, makes them smell good, and brushes right off the kids' clothes. They loved it.

Who wouldn't? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo has it dry up any by you?

Have you been camping yet???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just that mom is in Rehab, and CB is only one that is looking after her mom. Sister got sick and CB told her to stay away as she was afraid of her mom getting that on top of all she has been through.


Praying for CB and her Mom. When one's sick, it is best to stay away from some one who is elderly or recovering from sickness. That is the No.#1 rule in our house. If you're sick, stay away. Don't want MIL to catch anything.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it neat reminds me of what have seen women wear in the 40's and 50's.


Yes, it does have that look. Very soft and feminine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I have decided to take shaving cream with me. There's a book I just gave them about mixing colors, and I thought the little ones would like to put red, yellow, and blue paint in the shaving cream and make orange, green, and purple. Then we'll play in the shaving cream outside and get it all over the place. And then - the hose!! No showers that night - they'll all be fresh as daisies when I'm through with them!
> 
> I took it last time but we didn't have time to play. This will be even better because they'll have two of their cousins with them.
> 
> ...


You can't take the fun out of the little girl. You still know how to do it. That's why they love their grandmother.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have to remind CB to get enough rest so she doesn't get sick again either. She has so much on her plate right now.


Yes, she does.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night all!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Haven't tried them yet, but I have finally finished organizing the pictures!!!!
> 
> The blanket MUST be finished before I start anything new. Then the circs, then two rocking chairs must be painted.
> 
> Then - another blanket. And other, and another, and another. And yet another. I have to make them for GKs who are 17, 7, 4, 4, and 2. The 17-year old is my next rush job. I've had the yarn for over a year. The little ones want theirs, but I can take my time on those.


 :thumbup: on organizing the pictures; I know it's a lot of work to scan photos. Your family will love seeing all those old memories again!

If you work your blankets in 1 piece, I think you will find that they knit up faster using the circs because the stitches rest better on the longer needle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You can't take the fun out of the little girl. You still know how to do it. That's why they love their grandmother.
> 
> :thumbup:


That's so nice, Yarnie.

When we have our next party - I'll bring it for all of us! No paint, just the shaving cream. But we mustn't eat it, no matter how delicious it looks. I'll bring ice cream and whipped cream for sundaes after.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I have decided to take shaving cream with me. There's a book I just gave them about mixing colors, and I thought the little ones would like to put red, yellow, and blue paint in the shaving cream and make orange, green, and purple. Then we'll play in the shaving cream outside and get it all over the place. And then - the hose!! No showers that night - they'll all be fresh as daisies when I'm through with them!
> 
> I took it last time but we didn't have time to play. This will be even better because they'll have two of their cousins with them.
> 
> ...


 :lol: You're just one of the kids!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Praying for CB and her Mom. When one's sick, it is best to stay away from some one who is elderly or recovering from sickness. That is the No.#1 rule in our house. If you're sick, stay away. Don't want MIL to catch anything.


And you don't want DH catching anything while he's recuperating either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night all!♥


Nite Jokim and you to remember to get some me time in like you said about CB. You need it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is the Blue Sky alpaca colored blue or is that a brand name?


It's a brand name. Their yarn is so nice and soft and really nice colors too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Haven't tried them yet, but I have finally finished organizing the pictures!!!!
> 
> The blanket MUST be finished before I start anything new. Then the circs, then two rocking chairs must be painted.
> 
> Then - another blanket. And another, and another, and another, . And yet another. I have to make them for GKs who are 17, 7, 4, 4, and 2. The 17-year old is my next rush job. I've had the yarn for over a year. The little ones want theirs, but I can take my time on those.


so what you are saying is your bored and have nothing to do. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh you have to post pictures of blankets and rocking chairs. I would love to see all of them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am off for now. 

Oh I know I am always off.

Have to get some sleep like I haven't slept enough, but the shop till you drop . I am now having the drops.

God Bless all of you and have a good nights rest.

Arm wraps


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: on organizing the pictures; I know it's a lot of work to scan photos. Your family will love seeing all those old memories again!
> 
> If you work your blankets in 1 piece, I think you will find that they knit up faster using the circs because the stitches rest better on the longer needle.


Thanks, WCK. I've heard that. I'll need longer cables. Shouldn't be too hard to get them.

As for the pix, I didn't scan them. I sorted and dated them, then put them in already existing albums and photo boxes. I wanted them in some kind of order so the kids can take what they want. I decided that it was such a big job just organizing them that I'd let the kids scan them. I may change my mind some day. I have 19 albums and 25 photo boxes. (I know - it's excessive.) Three kids and 13 grandkids - lots of pictures. I'd love to know how many.

After I got the pictures in, I put all like colored boxes together to make it look neater on the shelves. That required a lot of juggling of contents - took me most of today to do that. Some day I may go through and get rid of faded or boring pictures. I need to tidy the inside of some of the boxes, getting new dividers, etc. But that will be done another day when I'm no longer sick of them! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You're just one of the kids!!


Sometimes I am. DS is the same.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so what you are saying is your bored and have nothing to do. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh you have to post pictures of blankets and rocking chairs. I would love to see all of them


I will. I did post two rocking chairs that I did last year or the year before. One orange and one purple. The purple was for Lucy, but she decided she likes her sister's pink one better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am off for now.
> 
> Oh I know I am always off.
> 
> ...


God bless you, Yarnie. Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

God bless all our Denims. Good night all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
The pain just never goes away.
Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
> And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
> The pain just never goes away.
> Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline ♥


Oh WeeBee my heart goes out to you today. Your right the pain does not go away.

God be with you dear lady.

Blessed are they that morn for they shall be comforted.

We never stop morning those we love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so cold here and hubby has decide we need to open the windows. 

Wish weather would make up it mind.


Joey am still tired you really wore me out.

We miss to shops that we could have gone to. Wish I haad thought of them. St. Vinnies and Good Will, in a town near me.

:roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Our downtown is going to celebrate after tomorrow, the road construction project from the last couple of months will finally be done!! They were painting lines today :thumbup:


I hope your construction does better than ours. Here after they finish one area, they start on a new area, then another area and eventually return to the 1st area to repeat the process. It's as though they didn't do the construction with a completed job as the outcome. It all seems to be just a temporary thing. For instance, the first time around they replaced the drains under the streets ,as they were old and rupturing. Instead of replacing the drains and fixing/enlarging the roadway and sidewalks, they patched them up and moved on to the next replacement area. When they come back they tear up the street and sidewalks again and only repair the road. The third time they redo the sidewalks. The same businesses are put out 3 different times for months on end, when a complete job would be finished in half that time. It just makes no sense to the average person.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Please all remember to continue prayers for CB and her mom.


Absolutely.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Absolutely.


Yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies, I haven't been on much as I've had a concussion! I opened my utility room cabinet then bent over to pick up a hanger I dropped & raised up & hit the cabinet with the top of my head. I had a 3" scab where I cracked the skull. I had severe headaches, ocular migraines & spent lots of time sleeping.

They don't really do anything except tell you to rest & take pain pills. Eye Dr. said eyes are OK as concussions can effect the eyes. 

I have been on KP very little but tried to read the daily digest. I'm much better just taking it easy.

Wendy, so sad about your parents as we always miss them. Sending hugs as the were such a handsome couple.

Chat later. Janie


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you do know who is the smart one. ?????


WendyBee of course. She got 100% and rocks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo has it dry up any by you?
> 
> Have you been camping yet???


It's drying up. My front yard is still a large puddle, down from a pond. We've been rain free for 9 days now, but will get more rain this weekend and into next week. They did say it will be nothing like last month.

I haven't been camping yet. Many campgrounds are still under water and will need a lot of attention once the water recedes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
> And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
> The pain just never goes away.
> Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline ♥


That's a nice picture of your parents. From the picture you posted of you and your twin, I see both of them in you. Sending HUGS to you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janie!!!
Oh you poor lady. My heart goes out to you. Please rest up and don`t lift anything heavier than a tv remote or knitting needles for at least a week.
I`m sending my love and healing prayers to you.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
> And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
> The pain just never goes away.
> Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline ♥


Thank you for sharing, WendyBee. Yes, how much they are missed....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I haven't been on much as I've had a concussion! I opened my utility room cabinet then bent over to pick up a hanger I dropped & raised up & hit the cabinet with the top of my head. I had a 3" scab where I cracked the skull. I had severe headaches, ocular migraines & spent lots of time sleeping.
> 
> They don't really do anything except tell you to rest & take pain pills. Eye Dr. said eyes are OK as concussions can effect the eyes.
> 
> ...


Janeway,

Oh, no! I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you are all better! Oh, how that must have hurt!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
> And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
> The pain just never goes away.
> Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline ♥


You and your parents are in my prayers today. The pain of loss never goes away, and memories live forever in our heart. We will see our loved ones someday, in heaven.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I haven't been on much as I've had a concussion! I opened my utility room cabinet then bent over to pick up a hanger I dropped & raised up & hit the cabinet with the top of my head. I had a 3" scab where I cracked the skull. I had severe headaches, ocular migraines & spent lots of time sleeping.
> 
> They don't really do anything except tell you to rest & take pain pills. Eye Dr. said eyes are OK as concussions can effect the eyes.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Janie. We missed you, but glad to see you're doing better. I've done the same things, hit my head on an open cabinet door. It hurts! Follow Dr.'s orders and recuperate completely.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You and your parents are in my prayers today. The pain of loss never goes away, and memories live forever in our heart. We will see our loved ones someday, in heaven.♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You and your parents are in my prayers today. The pain of loss never goes away, and memories live forever in our heart. We will see our loved ones someday, in heaven.♥


Thank you Jokim. It`s what keeps me going on days like this when I`m feeling so low.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Jokim. It`s what keeps me going on days like this when I`m feeling so low.


Oh, WendyBee. I so understand how you feel. Your parents are looking out for you. Watching you. Hugs to you. Double hugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Truly amazing - this fellow has found a way to use fabric as a film and is using knitting to create a short movie :shock: What is the next non-traditional use of knitting ?

http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047248/this-guy-is-knitting-every-frame-of-a-movie-into-a-watchable-scarf


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I started collecting glassware in the early 50's. I went with my dad to an auction, on my birthday. He told me to pick a box and he bought it for me for a quarter. It was filled with pink depression glass. I even found a bowl of pink "Oyster and Pearl" at a Goodwill store, on Wednesday. Now, I have more than I need, but it is habit forming, just like buying yarn.


That must bring back good memories for you when find new pieces for your collection. My Mom used to have a nice collection of coloured crystal from East Germany and Czechoslovakia. I have a few of her pieces but most is packed away for one of my nephews when he gets his own home.

I have a Hummel figurine collection, but haven't added to it for a very long time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
> And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
> The pain just never goes away.
> Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline ♥


I'm so sorry Wendy. I hope some of your happier memories of times with your parents make the next few days a little easier for you to bear. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope your construction does better than ours. Here after they finish one area, they start on a new area, then another area and eventually return to the 1st area to repeat the process. It's as though they didn't do the construction with a completed job as the outcome. It all seems to be just a temporary thing. For instance, the first time around they replaced the drains under the streets ,as they were old and rupturing. Instead of replacing the drains and fixing/enlarging the roadway and sidewalks, they patched them up and moved on to the next replacement area. When they come back they tear up the street and sidewalks again and only repair the road. The third time they redo the sidewalks. The same businesses are put out 3 different times for months on end, when a complete job would be finished in half that time. It just makes no sense to the average person.


We've had our share of that for the last few years Solo. I think there might be a march on City Hall if they start another project this year!

I thought of you when I saw this "camping luxury". That might even entice me to go camping again.

http://faithtap.com/3065/contemporary-camper-offers-best-of-both-worlds/?v=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I haven't been on much as I've had a concussion! I opened my utility room cabinet then bent over to pick up a hanger I dropped & raised up & hit the cabinet with the top of my head. I had a 3" scab where I cracked the skull. I had severe headaches, ocular migraines & spent lots of time sleeping.
> 
> They don't really do anything except tell you to rest & take pain pills. Eye Dr. said eyes are OK as concussions can effect the eyes.
> 
> ...


Gosh Janie, that's awful news. Please take it easy and get lots of rest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's drying up. My front yard is still a large puddle, down from a pond. We've been rain free for 9 days now, but will get more rain this weekend and into next week. They did say it will be nothing like last month.
> 
> I haven't been camping yet. Many campgrounds are still under water and will need a lot of attention once the water recedes.


How did your puppies adapt to having lake front property?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am back but will check in again later. Thanks for all the prayers.
"My soul clings to You; Your right hand upholds me." -Psalm 63:8
That is what He did for us. Thanks to your prayers for my mother and my family. 
XX&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back but will check in again later. Thanks for all the prayers.
> "My soul clings to You; Your right hand upholds me." -Psalm 63:8
> That is what He did for us. Thanks to your prayers for my mother and my family.
> XX♥


So good to see you CB! Hope your Mama and cousin are both continuing to improve.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Jokim. It`s what keeps me going on days like this when I`m feeling so low.


Hope and God's promises, are what keeps us going.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That must bring back good memories for you when find new pieces for your collection. My Mom used to have a nice collection of coloured crystal from East Germany and Czechoslovakia. I have a few of her pieces but most is packed away for one of my nephews when he gets his own home.
> 
> I have a Hummel figurine collection, but haven't added to it for a very long time.


Ooooh, I love crystal. Have some beautiful deep royal blue from Eastern Europe. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back but will check in again later. Thanks for all the prayers.
> "My soul clings to You; Your right hand upholds me." -Psalm 63:8
> That is what He did for us. Thanks to your prayers for my mother and my family.
> XX♥


Welcome Back, CB!
God is good.♥ Praise the Lord.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
> And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
> The pain just never goes away.
> Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline ♥


Nice picture - they look very young and very happy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I haven't been on much as I've had a concussion! I opened my utility room cabinet then bent over to pick up a hanger I dropped & raised up & hit the cabinet with the top of my head. I had a 3" scab where I cracked the skull. I had severe headaches, ocular migraines & spent lots of time sleeping.
> 
> They don't really do anything except tell you to rest & take pain pills. Eye Dr. said eyes are OK as concussions can effect the eyes.
> 
> ...


Janie - I'm so sorry - that must have hurt. Ocular migraines are miserable. I've had only slight ones, but they prevent you from doing just about everything. I'm glad you're taking it easy. Get well soon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Another example of indoctrination instead of education for our public schools. And we the taxpayers are paying for this garbage.
> 
> _PBS gives lesson plan for gay marriage constitutional amendment and despotism_
> 
> ...


College tuitions are going up all the time. I think they're charging extra for the brainwashing.
:evil:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Truly amazing - this fellow has found a way to use fabric as a film and is using knitting to create a short movie :shock: What is the next non-traditional use of knitting ?
> 
> http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047248/this-guy-is-knitting-every-frame-of-a-movie-into-a-watchable-scarf


Wow! That's an original!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back but will check in again later. Thanks for all the prayers.
> "My soul clings to You; Your right hand upholds me." -Psalm 63:8
> That is what He did for us. Thanks to your prayers for my mother and my family.
> XX♥


CB - so good of you to drop by. I'll keep praying for all of you. I hope your mother is doing well. I hope you are, too. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ooooh, I love crystal. Have some beautiful deep royal blue from Eastern Europe. :thumbup:


I bet it is beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know you'll all think I'm crazy, but I add Wheaties to my meatloaf. My mother did it that way - don't know where she got the idea. DS and I prefer that to any other filling, although I think I'd like stuffing, too.
> 
> I crush the Wheaties in a plastic bag and add them. I've never measured. If you want to see what that's like, you could pinch off about two TBSP of your next meatloaf, add some Wheaties to it, and see how you like it. I also add salt, pepper, and chopped onion.
> 
> DH likes it with just bread as filler - the way his dear mother made it. Both our mothers were great cooks - what happened to me????  :shock:


That sounds good. That is one thing I haven't tried yet.
My mother always used oatmeal. I have used cornchips and added salsa on top. Saltines, homemade bread crumbs, potato chips anything I had on hand. My mother still makes the best meatloaf.
Bon I bet your kids love your meatloaf.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> FBI - very interesting. We had some agents come to our house to ask about a friend who was going to work in Customs. They were very serious. He was a very nice person, so it was easy to answer their questions.
> 
> Once I saw Barbara Bush - very glad I did! She had Secret Service agents with her, and they were very intimidating. I was standing close, and they didn't interact at us AT ALL! They just glowered at us. Of course, that's their job. I'm glad I got to see that up close - it was interesting. Barbara Bush was her usual graceful self. It was at the Republican Headquarters in our town, which just happened to be near where I live. I saw President Bush 41, also, at a big rally. It was out doors, and they had metal detectors. It was a friendly crowd - very exciting.
> 
> Aren't we lucky that when we saw the FBI it was under good circumstances?! Makes me glad I"ve behaved myself - so far.


I love Barbra Bush.I would have loved to meet her.
I have an ex CIA next door does that count?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Don't think I could ever use Wheaties again........
> 
> I use Italian bread crumbs and eggs as the binder


I was thinking the same thing. He has scarred our memory of Wheaties. :?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Joey and Yarnie shopping till you drop adventures
> 
> The day started out with sunny hot weather. Joey arrive on time with fresh fish from the wonderful county of Canada. No time to sit and visit did not want to waste time with sit and chat. Had to be done in car. You do know when into power shopping one does not sit and gab in a comfortable chair.
> 
> ...


I am glad you both had so much fun. Good 8 hours. You need shopping rehab. The more you do the more you can do next time. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since it will be just the two of you, it might just be fun to let him run around naked. :shock:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You do know how to tell a story Yarnie! The two of you know how to do a marathon shop; I'm tired just reading about it! I'll have to put myself through a training program to keep up with you and Joey.
> 
> So what kind of yarn did you treat yourselves with?


Perfect pics. Good idea wearing black that way no one know who you are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Barbra Bush.I would have loved to meet her.
> I have an ex CIA next door does that count?


Wow - I guess you have to watch your step!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our downtown is going to celebrate after tomorrow, the road construction project from the last couple of months will finally be done!! They were painting lines today :thumbup:


I hope your shop gets busy again. Yay it is over!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was thinking the same thing. He has scarred our memory of Wheaties. :?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please all remember to continue prayers for CB and her mom.


Thanks for watching out for me.  :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very classic looking shawl Yarnie, I like the subtle colour changes.
> 
> This is how your design worked out using different colours for the band and body of the hat. Adding the crochet loops and working the band horizontal were really nice design features and it was a fun project. I hope you decide to take on designing the matching handwarmers.


Cute. I love the colors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is so funny because it is something we'd NEVER see nowadays! In fact, I'll probably have the FBI, CIA, NSA, and the University of California Thought Police all over me for this one. My cousin sent this in an email.

I laughed out loud when I saw how "inappropriate" this would be today!!! Yet Roy Rogers was a clean-cut, wholesome hero to us kids.






I'm still smiling!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah, Pardners! How would you like to surprise your friends like that? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Definitely inappropriate today. But little boys will always have guns, even if it is just a stick or Duplo blocks.


That's so true! Remember when they tried to say there was no difference between boys and girls? And Target was recently blasted for a sign in the store saying "Building Sets and Girls' Building Sets." If you're looking for a building set with girl figures and lots of pink and purple blocks, that sign is very helpful!

Show me a little girl nowadays who is playing with Legos with swords and cannons - and I'll show you a little girl who is either being brainwashed by her "progressive" parents or who is playing with her big brother's Legos. :wink:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy....I`m so happy to see you again. I`ve been thinking about you, and praying for you too.
The power of prayer is a wonderful thing. I can remember two years ago when we had a really bad winter. Our youngest son was working, but wasn`t driving yet so hubby had to drop him off work and pick him back up.
One really cold snowy night, hubby and son still hadn`t come home, and it was 1am...2 hours since our son had finished his shift. I remember posting my concerns at D&P about how worried I was. And you prayed for their safety. 
About 20 minutes after I posted here, I went out on my front porch to wait for them. I couldn`t see headlights on the road because the snow was coming down really thickly. Then all of a sudden I could see both my hubby and son walking up the field because they couldn`t get the car up the driveway. I cried and dropped to my knees in thankfulness. I must have been on my knees for about 30 seconds because I tried to get back up, and the fabric of my Tweetybird sleep pants had stuck to the snow that blew onto the front porch. I still have a small hole in the knee of my sleep pants, but I won`t darn it because everytime I see that small hole it reminds me of that cold snowy night when my prayers were answered.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Students aren't the only ones celebrating the end of the school year. The teachers at one of our local schools did this video for their students last year -- "Happy" at Queen of Angels.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So good to see you back CB! Hope your Mama, DS, and cousin are all continuing to improve.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....I`m so happy to see you again. I`ve been thinking about you, and praying for you too.
> The power of prayer is a wonderful thing. I can remember two years ago when we had a really bad winter. Our youngest son was working, but wasn`t driving yet so hubby had to drop him off work and pick him back up.
> One really cold snowy night, hubby and son still hadn`t come home, and it was 1am...2 hours since our son had finished his shift. I remember posting my concerns at D&P about how worried I was. And you prayed for their safety.
> About 20 minutes after I posted here, I went out on my front porch to wait for them. I couldn`t see headlights on the road because the snow was coming down really thickly. Then all of a sudden I could see both my hubby and son walking up the field because they couldn`t get the car up the driveway. I cried and dropped to my knees in thankfulness. I must have been on my knees for about 30 seconds because I tried to get back up, and the fabric of my Tweetybird sleep pants had stuck to the snow that blew onto the front porch. I still have a small hole in the knee of my sleep pants, but I won`t darn it because everytime I see that small hole it reminds me of that cold snowy night when my prayers were answered.


That is lovely, WendyBee. I remember that day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is so funny because it is something we'd NEVER see nowadays! In fact, I'll probably have the FBI, CIA, NSA, and the University of California Thought Police all over me for this one. My cousin sent this in an email.
> 
> I laughed out loud when I saw how "inappropriate" this would be today!!! Yet Roy Rogers was a clean-cut, wholesome hero to us kids.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Watch out for the black cars with the guys in black suits pulling up to your door.

Most of our heroes in those days had guns or other "secret" weapons or powers. And most little boys played with guns and/or swords.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Students aren't the only ones celebrating the end of the school year. The teachers at one of our local schools did this video for their students last year -- "Happy" at Queen of Angels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....I`m so happy to see you again. I`ve been thinking about you, and praying for you too.
> The power of prayer is a wonderful thing. I can remember two years ago when we had a really bad winter. Our youngest son was working, but wasn`t driving yet so hubby had to drop him off work and pick him back up.
> One really cold snowy night, hubby and son still hadn`t come home, and it was 1am...2 hours since our son had finished his shift. I remember posting my concerns at D&P about how worried I was. And you prayed for their safety.
> About 20 minutes after I posted here, I went out on my front porch to wait for them. I couldn`t see headlights on the road because the snow was coming down really thickly. Then all of a sudden I could see both my hubby and son walking up the field because they couldn`t get the car up the driveway. I cried and dropped to my knees in thankfulness. I must have been on my knees for about 30 seconds because I tried to get back up, and the fabric of my Tweetybird sleep pants had stuck to the snow that blew onto the front porch. I still have a small hole in the knee of my sleep pants, but I won`t darn it because everytime I see that small hole it reminds me of that cold snowy night when my prayers were answered.


A real night to be grateful, having your family safe at home again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Watch out for the black cars with the guys in black suits pulling up to your door.
> 
> Most of our heroes in those days had guns or other "secret" weapons or powers. And most little boys played with guns and/or swords.


 :lol: :lol:

Yes, and even now, if they can find a stick, they'll pretend to shoot someone with it! You gotta love the little monsters!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hillary is giving her "first" major campaign speech. She found a way to get some applause - she mentioned obama and bill. Yes, that's Hillary. Same old same old.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is great!


Most people loved it, but there were a few that thought it reflected badly on the teachers and Fr. A.

Some of our high school teachers did a little skit the year we graduated high school and we loved it too. Of course there were no youtube videos then.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hillary is giving her "first" major campaign speech. She found a way to get some applause - she mentioned obama and bill. Yes, that's Hillary. Same old same old.


The press accounted for 550 of the people there.
Not a joke.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Just wanted to share a pic with you that is so close to my heart. Its my beloved parents taken in 1966. My Dad passed away 8 years ago today. .
> And this Sunday it will be 6 years since my Mother passed away.
> The pain just never goes away.
> Love you, and miss you both Gary and Pauline ♥


I love that pic. Beautiful couple. You look like your mother. I know anniversaries of a death always hurts. XX ♥
Gary and Pauline you have a wonderful daughter!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had our share of that for the last few years Solo. I think there might be a march on City Hall if they start another project this year!
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this "camping luxury". That might even entice me to go camping again.
> 
> http://faithtap.com/3065/contemporary-camper-offers-best-of-both-worlds/?v=1


It's amazing what they can do with RVs these days that make camping so enjoyable. This one had many nice features.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your puppies adapt to having lake front property?


They showed no interest at all. I suppose if ducks landed in my "lake" that would have been another story. They were having a great time playing King of the Jungle in the backyard. They would hop over all the tufts of grass and hide in the longer areas. They did make a path from the house to the camper, just like they did in the snow, and would do their business there out of the rain. The back yard was very wet and mushy, but did not pool the water like the front yard did.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you both had so much fun. Good 8 hours. You need shopping rehab. The more you do the more you can do next time. :wink: :lol:


Yarnie needs shopping boot camp. That will get her ready to keep up with Joey. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is so funny because it is something we'd NEVER see nowadays! In fact, I'll probably have the FBI, CIA, NSA, and the University of California Thought Police all over me for this one. My cousin sent this in an email.
> 
> I laughed out loud when I saw how "inappropriate" this would be today!!! Yet Roy Rogers was a clean-cut, wholesome hero to us kids.
> 
> ...


What a bargain at $5.98. Today they think nothing of killing Zombies. The way the Zombies are killed is much more violent than the way cowboys killed each other, and that is acceptable. Go figure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, I've been off KP so don't know about your mom & sister so I'm praying for each of them. Hugs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hillary is giving her "first" major campaign speech. She found a way to get some applause - she mentioned obama and bill. Yes, that's Hillary. Same old same old.


I started watching it and turned it off after 5 minutes. You are right, same old, same old.

The first part of her "coming out party" failed miserably. She wouldn't even talk to the very people she claimed to want to be their champion. She also has a list of questions you CANNOT ask her. Her team is trying to remake her image into someone that is caring. Now they are bringing her mother into it. She's not her mother, nor is she Bill. What comes across loud and clear is that she doesn't care about the little person. I had to turn it off after she started in about the CEO's and all the money they make and how they don't deserve it, yet she makes 6 figures per speech and Bill makes 500K per speech. How is this any different than the salaries of CEO's? Seriously Hillary, do you expect the common voter to believe you?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The press accounted for 550 of the people there.
> Not a joke.


They were probably by invitation only.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They were probably by invitation only.


solo....and were paid for it too I would guess


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I just dented/scraped my husband's car door...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Oh Oh!


  :roll: :-(


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I just dented/scraped my husband's car door...


Oopsy
Deny all knowledge. Say it was like that when you found it.
If all else fails....cry


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oopsy
> Deny all knowledge. Say it was like that when you found it.
> If all else fails....cry


Can't deny it. I acted VERY upset. Like the end of the world. Have not cried yet, but have that in my bag of tricks. Thanks for the support.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy....as long as you weren't injured that`s the main thing.I`m sure your hubby will see it the same way too.
&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Lucy....as long as you weren't injured that`s the main thing.I`m sure your hubby will see it the same way too.
> ♥


Wellll.... He has not been angry at me - surprisingly. He has been so loving lately. Incredibly thoughtful about little things. So, he has taken this in stride- I think. Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They showed no interest at all. I suppose if ducks landed in my "lake" that would have been another story. They were having a great time playing King of the Jungle in the backyard. They would hop over all the tufts of grass and hide in the longer areas. They did make a path from the house to the camper, just like they did in the snow, and would do their business there out of the rain. The back yard was very wet and mushy, but did not pool the water like the front yard did.


Time to bring out the rubber duckies :lol:

We have a few permanent paths in the lawn from the cats and racoons; funny how quickly those paths get established.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I started watching it and turned it off after 5 minutes. You are right, same old, same old.
> 
> The first part of her "coming out party" failed miserably. She wouldn't even talk to the very people she claimed to want to be their champion. She also has a list of questions you CANNOT ask her. Her team is trying to remake her image into someone that is caring. Now they are bringing her mother into it. She's not her mother, nor is she Bill. What comes across loud and clear is that she doesn't care about the little person. I had to turn it off after she started in about the CEO's and all the money they make and how they don't deserve it, yet she makes 6 figures per speech and Bill makes 500K per speech. How is this any different than the salaries of CEO's? Seriously Hillary, do you expect the common voter to believe you?


Amazing how she can keep a straight face while talking about CEO salaries when she and Bill collect more than most CEO's :roll:

And CEO's can be turfed by their shareholders if they aren't happy with the CEO's results.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I just dented/scraped my husband's car door...


Oh no  Just a touch up or worse?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no  Just a touch up or worse?


Worse. A very bad scrape...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Lucy....as long as you weren't injured that`s the main thing.I`m sure your hubby will see it the same way too.
> ♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


My husband has a car thing. It is a toss up- me or the car...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back but will check in again later. Thanks for all the prayers.
> "My soul clings to You; Your right hand upholds me." -Psalm 63:8
> That is what He did for us. Thanks to your prayers for my mother and my family.
> XX♥


Welcome back, CB. So happy you're back with us.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellll.... He has not been angry at me - surprisingly. He has been so loving lately. Incredibly thoughtful about little things. So, he has taken this in stride- I think. Tomorrow is another day...


He probably knows that the move is a hard adjustment for you. And really the car can be fixed - the important thing is that no one was hurt. And he's probably had the occasional dent in his life too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....I`m so happy to see you again. I`ve been thinking about you, and praying for you too.
> The power of prayer is a wonderful thing. I can remember two years ago when we had a really bad winter. Our youngest son was working, but wasn`t driving yet so hubby had to drop him off work and pick him back up.
> One really cold snowy night, hubby and son still hadn`t come home, and it was 1am...2 hours since our son had finished his shift. I remember posting my concerns at D&P about how worried I was. And you prayed for their safety.
> About 20 minutes after I posted here, I went out on my front porch to wait for them. I couldn`t see headlights on the road because the snow was coming down really thickly. Then all of a sudden I could see both my hubby and son walking up the field because they couldn`t get the car up the driveway. I cried and dropped to my knees in thankfulness. I must have been on my knees for about 30 seconds because I tried to get back up, and the fabric of my Tweetybird sleep pants had stuck to the snow that blew onto the front porch. I still have a small hole in the knee of my sleep pants, but I won`t darn it because everytime I see that small hole it reminds me of that cold snowy night when my prayers were answered.


I remember that night WeBee. 
God is waiting for us to turn to Him for help. He is just a prayer away.  I am in awe of Him this past 2 weeks with my mother. I prayed 
but I knew you all were doing the praying for me and our family. I have been carried by your prayers and I am so thankful to all of you that have prayed for my family. XXXXXXX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, CB. So happy you're back with us.♥


Hi Jokim, how was your day? I saw a little article that epsom salts were good for roses? What do you think about that?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that night WeBee.
> God is waiting for us to turn to Him for help. He is just a prayer away.  I am in awe of Him this past 2 weeks with my mother. I prayed
> but I knew you all were doing the praying for me and our family. I have been carried by your prayers and I am so thankful to all of you that have prayed for my family. XXXXXXX ♥


How's your family today CB? Hope they're all improving each day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just dented/scraped my husband's car door...


Are you ok? How did this happen? Hope you're alright, LL.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So good to see you back CB! Hope your Mama, DS, and cousin are all continuing to improve.


Yes everyone is coming along. Prayers , drs and nurses are a blessing.
How is your mother?
I am so far behind on catching up. 
I don't know if I can but I am trying.
Janie I am so sorry to hear about your head. I have done that a few times myself. I hope and pray you will recover soon.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, I've been off KP so don't know about your mom & sister so I'm praying for each of them. Hugs


Thank you Janie. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellll.... He has not been angry at me - surprisingly. He has been so loving lately. Incredibly thoughtful about little things. So, he has taken this in stride- I think. Tomorrow is another day...


How can he get mad at you? He loves you, LL. 
Hasn't he gotten scratches and dents on cars?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just dented/scraped my husband's car door...


Oh no! Dh will be happy you are ok. 
He loves you more than a car.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband has a car thing. It is a toss up- me or the car...


I think most men have a 'car thing'. 
Mine also. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that night WeBee.
> God is waiting for us to turn to Him for help. He is just a prayer away.  I am in awe of Him this past 2 weeks with my mother. I prayed
> but I knew you all were doing the praying for me and our family. I have been carried by your prayers and I am so thankful to all of you that have prayed for my family. XXXXXXX ♥


You are part of our family, CB. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim, how was your day? I saw a little article that epsom salts were good for roses? What do you think about that?


Hi Kitty, I'm fine. Had a very busy day. Thanks for asking.
Epsom salts (magnesium sulphate) promotes basal breaks. They're the new growth shoots from the base of the rose bush. They usually maroon in color. Epsom salts are usually a part of my organic fertilizer. They seem to be doing a good job.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I am saying Goodnight Ladies. Too tired to stay up any longer. Tomorrow is Sunday, the Lord's Day. 
Have a good night's rest.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today was Worldwide Knit in Public Day, but I forgot about it until this morning. This knitter is making good use of her stash. Maybe Joey and Yarnie will start a knit-a-thon during their next shopping spree.

This might make a dint in their stash


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes everyone is coming along. Prayers , drs and nurses are a blessing.
> How is your mother?
> I am so far behind on catching up.
> I don't know if I can but I am trying.
> Janie I am so sorry to hear about your head. I have done that a few times myself. I hope and pray you will recover soon.XX


So glad that they're improving. Make sure to get enough rest for yourself, remember they need you to be healthy.

Mom's been better the last couple days. Nephew#1 came to visit my parents yesterday so that made their day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I think most men have a 'car thing'.
> Mine also. :-D


Mine has a "truck" thing :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most people loved it, but there were a few that thought it reflected badly on the teachers and Fr. A.
> 
> Some of our high school teachers did a little skit the year we graduated high school and we loved it too. Of course there were no youtube videos then.


My grandkids' high school in Tennessee did something similar, maybe not quite as well-choreographed - to the same song, very cute - at the beginning of school. Everybody loved it.

It's great for kids to see the playful side of teachers.

When I was a senior in high school, we had some skits where students played the teachers. It was hilarious! They really razzed our very elderly and quite tall and big (not fat) and beloved French teacher. Someone dressed up in a silky granny dress and big tie shoes, walked onstage carrying a briefcase, sat down and plopped the briefcase right between her legs. Very undainty. It was so funny. It wasn't the least bit naughty, just kind of a manly pose. I don't think the teacher minded - she was a great teacher and we all loved her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She had one statement I can agree with. Something like, " If you work hard, you will get your reward." then in her next breath she talked about income equality. What stupidity! You can't have it both ways.


I'd say she was in trouble, but that crowd sure loved her! She did look nice in her bright blue suit - but looking nice isn't being nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The press accounted for 550 of the people there.
> Not a joke.


Oh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that pic. Beautiful couple. You look like your mother. I know anniversaries of a death always hurts. XX ♥
> Gary and Pauline you have a wonderful daughter!


CB - it's so good to have you back. You are so positive!

I saw your FB pictures. You looked so youthful and vibrant that it's made me think about coloring my hair again. I'm not saying you color your hair - I'm saying your pretty hair made me think about doing something about my drab locks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They showed no interest at all. I suppose if ducks landed in my "lake" that would have been another story. They were having a great time playing King of the Jungle in the backyard. They would hop over all the tufts of grass and hide in the longer areas. They did make a path from the house to the camper, just like they did in the snow, and would do their business there out of the rain. The back yard was very wet and mushy, but did not pool the water like the front yard did.


That must have been cute to watch - seeing them playing in the puddles.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a bargain at $5.98. Today they think nothing of killing Zombies. The way the Zombies are killed is much more violent than the way cowboys killed each other, and that is acceptable. Go figure.


I know. It IS hard to kill a zombie. Maybe it's because they're already dead. ???

I remember the boys could make the best shooting sounds. I couldn't do it! I think it's a skill on the Y chromosome. They'd make like a k sound, but they'd draw it out sort of like a juicy 
"kkkkkyew."

I tried again - still can't do it.

My GKs are Star Wars fans, and every stick is a light saber. It got so bad that DD had to stop them from picking up sticks. When she lived in CA, any kind of toy weapon was quite clearly frowned upon. Not PC in Oakland. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, I've been off KP so don't know about your mom & sister so I'm praying for each of them. Hugs


I'm praying for you, Janie. Are you feeling better?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I started watching it and turned it off after 5 minutes. You are right, same old, same old.
> 
> The first part of her "coming out party" failed miserably. She wouldn't even talk to the very people she claimed to want to be their champion. She also has a list of questions you CANNOT ask her. Her team is trying to remake her image into someone that is caring. Now they are bringing her mother into it. She's not her mother, nor is she Bill. What comes across loud and clear is that she doesn't care about the little person. I had to turn it off after she started in about the CEO's and all the money they make and how they don't deserve it, yet she makes 6 figures per speech and Bill makes 500K per speech. How is this any different than the salaries of CEO's? Seriously Hillary, do you expect the common voter to believe you?


No one should believe her. She's proven that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just dented/scraped my husband's car door...


Uh-oh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can't deny it. I acted VERY upset. Like the end of the world. Have not cried yet, but have that in my bag of tricks. Thanks for the support.


I know how you feel, believe me. When I drove through the garage door on New Year's Eve - it blew my mind. I really did get almost hysterical. I mean - I didn't just hurt the car. I smashed to big garage door almost to smithereens!

You'd have thought I'd hit a person. DH was very calm and nice about it. Just when I was ready to put it behind me, I noticed the tiny one-inch dent is RUSTING! Sssssshhhhhh - don't say it out loud.

He saw it - talked to the dealer - will get it fixed some day. Some mistakes just follow you around forever. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellll.... He has not been angry at me - surprisingly. He has been so loving lately. Incredibly thoughtful about little things. So, he has taken this in stride- I think. Tomorrow is another day...


That's so nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Time to bring out the rubber duckies :lol:
> 
> We have a few permanent paths in the lawn from the cats and racoons; funny how quickly those paths get established.


We have them from the rain. We finally got some kind of ditch put in, and now it's better - but there are "river" ruts to repair.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that night WeBee.
> God is waiting for us to turn to Him for help. He is just a prayer away.  I am in awe of Him this past 2 weeks with my mother. I prayed
> but I knew you all were doing the praying for me and our family. I have been carried by your prayers and I am so thankful to all of you that have prayed for my family. XXXXXXX ♥


I hope she's feeling better. That was a big deal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think most men have a 'car thing'.
> Mine also. :-D


Same here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:



> Today was Worldwide Knit in Public Day, but I forgot about it until this morning. This knitter is making good use of her stash. Maybe Joey and Yarnie will start a knit-a-thon during their next shopping spree.
> 
> This might make a dint in their stash


Will you look at that woman! I could never knit like that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that they're improving. Make sure to get enough rest for yourself, remember they need you to be healthy.
> 
> Mom's been better the last couple days. Nephew#1 came to visit my parents yesterday so that made their day!


That's great, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So glad to hear mothers are better. Jokim, I hope your MIL soon gets relief from her pain.

I've been busy getting ready for a sleepover Monday and Tuesday, trip on WEd. Tired. Going to bed.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My grandkids' high school in Tennessee did something similar, maybe not quite as well-choreographed - to the same song, very cute - at the beginning of school. Everybody loved it.
> 
> It's great for kids to see the playful side of teachers.
> 
> When I was a senior in high school, we had some skits where students played the teachers. It was hilarious! They really razzed our very elderly and quite tall and big (not fat) and beloved French teacher. Someone dressed up in a silky granny dress and big tie shoes, walked onstage carrying a briefcase, sat down and plopped the briefcase right between her legs. Very undainty. It was so funny. It wasn't the least bit naughty, just kind of a manly pose. I don't think the teacher minded - she was a great teacher and we all loved her.


Great memories Bonnie :lol: Most of my teachers were really good too, had a good sense of humour and made the lessons interesting. There were a couple that just didn't know how to "teach" even though they knew their subjects and a few that couldn't maintain discipline so that made them a target with each class.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Will you look at that woman! I could never knit like that!


I couldn't either; those big needles just wouldn't work for me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So glad to hear mothers are better. Jokim, I hope your MIL soon gets relief from her pain.
> 
> I've been busy getting ready for a sleepover Monday and Tuesday, trip on WEd. Tired. Going to bed.
> 
> Sweet dreams.


Busy days ahead for you Bonnie. Hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The announcer said they expected 5000 but maybe there was 2000. They had an overflow area that was totally empty.


Less than 1500 then with 550 media types.
The media must have arms like Popeye from carrying all that water for the Clinton`s and O`s over the years.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He probably knows that the move is a hard adjustment for you. And really the car can be fixed - the important thing is that no one was hurt. And he's probably had the occasional dent in his life too.


 :-(


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that night WeBee.
> God is waiting for us to turn to Him for help. He is just a prayer away.  I am in awe of Him this past 2 weeks with my mother. I prayed
> but I knew you all were doing the praying for me and our family. I have been carried by your prayers and I am so thankful to all of you that have prayed for my family. XXXXXXX ♥


Our prayers and our hearts were with you, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Are you ok? How did this happen? Hope you're alright, LL.♥


I am ok. I was trying to park next to a large support "pole" that was about a foot in diameter. I was being very, very careful. Misjudged. Thank you, Johim. I am fine. Just angry and upset with myself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How can he get mad at you? He loves you, LL.
> Hasn't he gotten scratches and dents on cars?


He can have a termper - which did not happen this time. I think he remembered the time that he did it...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Dh will be happy you are ok.
> He loves you more than a car.


Yes, he does. Close, but I win.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think most men have a 'car thing'.
> Mine also. :-D


 :!:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are part of our family, CB. ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was Worldwide Knit in Public Day, but I forgot about it until this morning. This knitter is making good use of her stash. Maybe Joey and Yarnie will start a knit-a-thon during their next shopping spree.
> 
> This might make a dint in their stash


I wonder what that will be?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh.


Yup.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The announcer said they expected 5000 but maybe there was 2000. They had an overflow area that was totally empty.


That's encouraging.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he does. Close, but I win.


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Have a nice Sunday, everybody!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

LL, WCK & CB, praying for each of you as sorry to hear of your illnesses & dent/scrape. Sorry I've been so self-centered lately with this darned bump, but I'm doing better just eyes giving me fits so not on Intenet much.

Hugs, Janie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> LL, WCK & CB, praying for each of you as sorry to hear of your illnesses & dent/scrape. Sorry I've been so self-centered lately with this darned bump, but I'm doing better just eyes giving me fits so not on Intenet much.
> 
> Hugs, Janie


Janeway, most important is for you to get better - along with CB's mom and anyone else who is not well.

Scrape is deep and about a foot long...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> LL, WCK & CB, praying for each of you as sorry to hear of your illnesses & dent/scrape. Sorry I've been so self-centered lately with this darned bump, but I'm doing better just eyes giving me fits so not on Intenet much.
> 
> Hugs, Janie


That must be hard, Janie. I hope it goes away soon.

Do they have glasses that could help? I remember when Hillary Clinton had a concussion, she wore special glasses for a while due to double vision.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was Worldwide Knit in Public Day, but I forgot about it until this morning. This knitter is making good use of her stash. Maybe Joey and Yarnie will start a knit-a-thon during their next shopping spree.
> 
> This might make a dint in their stash


How in the world does she keep all of that straight? I would have to cut it to get it untangled. I am amazed at her skill. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that they're improving. Make sure to get enough rest for yourself, remember they need you to be healthy.
> 
> Mom's been better the last couple days. Nephew#1 came to visit my parents yesterday so that made their day!


I am resting.
I know that lifted your mother's spirits having a nephew to visit. I am glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB - it's so good to have you back. You are so positive!
> 
> I saw your FB pictures. You looked so youthful and vibrant that it's made me think about coloring my hair again. I'm not saying you color your hair - I'm saying your pretty hair made me think about doing something about my drab locks.


Thanks Bon. I did color my hair . It was too dark for me. 
Go for it Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The announcer said they expected 5000 but maybe there was 2000. They had an overflow area that was totally empty.


 :-o  :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Our prayers and our hearts were with you, CB.


I know. Thank you! My hearts were with all of you too. I just couldn't get to a computer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> LL, WCK & CB, praying for each of you as sorry to hear of your illnesses & dent/scrape. Sorry I've been so self-centered lately with this darned bump, but I'm doing better just eyes giving me fits so not on Intenet much.
> 
> Hugs, Janie


Bless your heart Janie. I pray you recover soon. You are not self-centered you are hurt.XX♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DD2, spouse, and GS left yesterday afternoon. I went home and took a long nap. Then, I knitted, and DH and I caught up on missed TV shows. The house was quiet, and I will probably be putting it back in order for the next week. We thought we had it child proofed before they came, but not quite. 

Today, I ordered some jewelry-making supplies. I am going to try replacing the loops on some newer earrings with lever back findings. I like the lever backs to prevent my losing earrings, but I don't always find earrings I like with lever backs. I bought a few pairs when we were in CO. On Friday, I had to have my watch battery replaced and asked the jewelry store whether they could do the earrings. They said sure for $20 each. I didn't pay that for most earrings. So, I'm going to learn how to do it. DD1 knows how and has the tools. But, I know she's busy. I don't want to bother her with the time required. I need to learn how.

My GS that graduated from HS had a great party the day before graduation (June 6), and the graduation ceremony (June 7) was nicely done. He and DD2 are going to IU this week for his orientation. I will be dog sitting my daughter's Malti-Zhi, a silly little fur ball. But, she and our dog get along well. So, no problems there. 

I learned that I am not as young and energetic as I thought I was during the last week. He is a very busy bee. He moves fast and kept trying to climb to be stairs, at least the part we couldn't baby-gate off. I need to lose some weight and get more exercise, I guess. DH and I took lots of walks around the block with me pushing Austin's stroller and DH walking our dog. Now we need to take more walks just for ourselves. We just don't seem to do it enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Only have a acouple of mins.

Today is Flag Day

Fathers Day

Son's birthday

And a day for WeBee thoughts of you and your mom today. God Bless you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Time to bring out the rubber duckies :lol:
> 
> We have a few permanent paths in the lawn from the cats and racoons; funny how quickly those paths get established.


Yesterday afternoon we had a storm blow through. It just opened up and poured for 10 minutes. Ozzy got stuck under the camper when it began pouring and really didn't want to come in when I called him. I thought it was going to start lightening so wanted him inside. He came to the patio area, but the rain was coming down in sheets from the roof and he wanted no part of that. I kept calling to him and he finally figured out he could cut through the bushes on the side and get to the patio that way. He was soaking wet when he came in. Poor little boy. I had towels in the dryer and wrapped him up in a nice warm one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Amazing how she can keep a straight face while talking about CEO salaries when she and Bill collect more than most CEO's :roll:
> 
> And CEO's can be turfed by their shareholders if they aren't happy with the CEO's results.


Lying is nothing to Hillary. What I find incredible is that people actually trust her. Every day there are new reasons no to trust the Clintons, yet people still do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Worse. A very bad scrape...


I would ask him if he noticed the scrape on his car door. Deny, deny, deny.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would ask him if he noticed the scrape on his car door. Deny, deny, deny.


Oh, I can't lie to my husband. Love him too much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon. I did color my hair . It was too dark for me.
> Go for it Bon.


My hair is too blah. But I can't decide. I like the freedom of not coloring it, but looking in the mirror ain't what it used to be! :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That must be hard, Janie. I hope it goes away soon.
> 
> Do they have glasses that could help? I remember when Hillary Clinton had a concussion, she wore special glasses for a while due to double vision.


Sorry, but Killary's concussion must have been a joke as they did not offer me anything! Unless I'm just not as important as Killary thinks she is!!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How in the world does she keep all of that straight? I would have to cut it to get it untangled. I am amazed at her skill. :shock:


CB, send your FB info to me by email please as would love to see your picture again. Hugs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, but Killary's concussion must have been a joke as they did not offer me anything! Unless I'm just not as important as Killary thinks she is!!!!


Yes, well there's always that - it was all an act. I wouldn't be at all surprised because she was determined to avoid testifying about Benghazi. I definitely believe she could get doctors to cover for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DD2, spouse, and GS left yesterday afternoon. I went home and took a long nap. Then, I knitted, and DH and I caught up on missed TV shows. The house was quiet, and I will probably be putting it back in order for the next week. We thought we had it child proofed before they came, but not quite.
> 
> Today, I ordered some jewelry-making supplies. I am going to try replacing the loops on some newer earrings with lever back findings. I like the lever backs to prevent my losing earrings, but I don't always find earrings I like with lever backs. I bought a few pairs when we were in CO. On Friday, I had to have my watch battery replaced and asked the jewelry store whether they could do the earrings. They said sure for $20 each. I didn't pay that for most earrings. So, I'm going to learn how to do it. DD1 knows how and has the tools. But, I know she's busy. I don't want to bother her with the time required. I need to learn how.
> 
> ...


Aww it sounds like you have had a wonderful time with family.
You are always so busy. No wonder you are tired. You need to walk more just for your own health. I can just see you walking the dog with sweet Austin in the stroller.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My hair is too blah. But I can't decide. I like the freedom of not coloring it, but looking in the mirror ain't what it used to be! :lol:


I had told my kids after my reunion I was letting it go natural . I am not ready to see that old woman is the mirror without color in my hair. :shock: :-o I changed my mind.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Only have a acouple of mins.
> 
> Today is Flag Day
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much Yarny...I`m touched beyond words.

It`s also the US Army`s 240th Birthday today. So a huge shout out for them.

I believe it`s Father`s Day next Sunday Yarny.
I made the same mistake the other day and made some home made Mounds bars for hubby for Fathers Day And it`s not til next week, so I`ve hidden the coconut filling in the freezer. Will coat them in chocolate and freeze next Saturday night


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so very much Yarny...I`m touched beyond words.
> 
> It`s also the US Army`s 240th Birthday today. So a huge shout out for them.
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. Must try to make them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy I sent you a PM


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Lucy I sent you a PM


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

What a hot weekend. Had a bunch of family around all weekend. Fun in the sun and boat.

Started one project, and ripped it out. Was too boring. Then I started another project but the directions were so bad and incomplete it was not worth the hassle. Contacted the designer and that was of no help. Cascade has a draft as the pattern or the worst pattern ever written. 

I know one of the nicest designer and started one of her patterns. "Not so plain Jane Shawl" and I even know Jane! Going to do it in cotton not a wool blended with silk, because I want it for Summer. So will let you know how it works out.

Will chat more tomorrow

hugs all


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve been trying to get my head around making baby hats with DPN`s. But the long tail cast on for it is really flumoxing me.
So I`m just going to go ahead and make them the way I usually do and just sew them up with an invisible seam.

Wow, friends of Billy and Ashley who is a superb carpenter made them a large baby crib for the twins when they arrive - big enough for both of them to sleep in. Unfortunately the crib is so large it won`t fit into the doorway of their bedroom.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been trying to get my head around making baby hats with DPN`s. But the long tail cast on for it is really flumoxing me.
> So I`m just going to go ahead and make them the way I usually do and just sew them up with an invisible seam.
> 
> Wow, friends of Billy and Ashley who is a superb carpenter made them a large baby crib for the twins when they arrive - big enough for both of them to sleep in. Unfortunately the crib is so large it won`t fit into the doorway of their bedroom.


Wendy,

Google you tube long tail cast on and you will see it. I would send you the link, but I cannot on my mini IPad. Let me know if you find it. If it says to do it, you should.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Been there already Lucy, and have even faved a few videos the past few months.
But now that time isn`t really on my side, I`ll do `em the old fashioned way that I`m used to for now, and concentrate on DPN`s and long tail casting on more when the babies are born and my WV State Fair afghan is complete.
Thanks for your help though Lucy....much appreciated.
&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mine has a "truck" thing :roll:


Son has a car and a truck thing. He's very mechanical. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yesterday afternoon we had a storm blow through. It just opened up and poured for 10 minutes. Ozzy got stuck under the camper when it began pouring and really didn't want to come in when I called him. I thought it was going to start lightening so wanted him inside. He came to the patio area, but the rain was coming down in sheets from the roof and he wanted no part of that. I kept calling to him and he finally figured out he could cut through the bushes on the side and get to the patio that way. He was soaking wet when he came in. Poor little boy. I had towels in the dryer and wrapped him up in a nice warm one.


Oh no. I am glad Ozzy made away inside. I think we got your storm right when we took the cover off the pool. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Lying is nothing to Hillary. What I find incredible is that people actually trust her. Every day there are new reasons no to trust the Clintons, yet people still do.


Just like they trust the < one. It is very strange .I don't understand it myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been trying to get my head around making baby hats with DPN`s. But the long tail cast on for it is really flumoxing me.
> So I`m just going to go ahead and make them the way I usually do and just sew them up with an invisible seam.
> 
> Wow, friends of Billy and Ashley who is a superb carpenter made them a large baby crib for the twins when they arrive - big enough for both of them to sleep in. Unfortunately the crib is so large it won`t fit into the doorway of their bedroom.


I can't do the long tail cast on either but I use circulars for hats and dpn's at the crown.
That is a shame about the crib. What will they do?
That sounds like something that we would do. I hope they can figure something out. That would be so sweet to have the twins together. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He can have a termper - which did not happen this time. I think he remembered the time that he did it...


Oh, he also had a similar accident? I'm glad he understands.♥
Mine scraped our brand new car on a guard rail in a parking lot. He's still embarrassed about it. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he does. Close, but I win.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Son has a car and a truck thing. He's very mechanical. ;-)


Jokim when is your DH's surgery on his shoulder. How long will you MIL have to stay away while he mends? My prayers are with you. I do understand what you are going thru. It has been tough staying with Mama at the hospital then coming home during the day to get Dh his meal and tend to things at home before I went back . You can do it with God's help. Just don't get run down.XX ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> LL, WCK & CB, praying for each of you as sorry to hear of your illnesses & dent/scrape. Sorry I've been so self-centered lately with this darned bump, but I'm doing better just eyes giving me fits so not on Intenet much.
> 
> Hugs, Janie


Please get better soon, Janie. We're praying for you.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> LL, WCK & CB, praying for each of you as sorry to hear of your illnesses & dent/scrape. Sorry I've been so self-centered lately with this darned bump, but I'm doing better just eyes giving me fits so not on Intenet much.
> 
> Hugs, Janie


Gosh Janie, you're not self centred at all - you took quite the bump to your head and need to make sure you're ok! Thanks for your prayers; and I hope you are also feeling much better very soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DD2, spouse, and GS left yesterday afternoon. I went home and took a long nap. Then, I knitted, and DH and I caught up on missed TV shows. The house was quiet, and I will probably be putting it back in order for the next week. We thought we had it child proofed before they came, but not quite.
> 
> Today, I ordered some jewelry-making supplies. I am going to try replacing the loops on some newer earrings with lever back findings. I like the lever backs to prevent my losing earrings, but I don't always find earrings I like with lever backs. I bought a few pairs when we were in CO. On Friday, I had to have my watch battery replaced and asked the jewelry store whether they could do the earrings. They said sure for $20 each. I didn't pay that for most earrings. So, I'm going to learn how to do it. DD1 knows how and has the tools. But, I know she's busy. I don't want to bother her with the time required. I need to learn how.
> 
> ...


My grand kids' energy is boundless and I'm so out of shape that it's embarrassing. When going to the park, they run, I walk. And, you think your home is childproofed until a toddler visits. Too many sharp corners in my house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have more than enough in my stash. I'll bring the yarn if there will be help doing the knitting. I'll try to find someone to make the needles.


 :lol: You might have some lumber from your mll that would work for the needles. That definitely looks like at least a 2 person job.

I loved the expressions on the kid's faces while they watched her knit


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Only have a acouple of mins.
> 
> Today is Flag Day
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie, Happy Birthday to your son. We also have a birthday in the family today, brother in law.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yesterday afternoon we had a storm blow through. It just opened up and poured for 10 minutes. Ozzy got stuck under the camper when it began pouring and really didn't want to come in when I called him. I thought it was going to start lightening so wanted him inside. He came to the patio area, but the rain was coming down in sheets from the roof and he wanted no part of that. I kept calling to him and he finally figured out he could cut through the bushes on the side and get to the patio that way. He was soaking wet when he came in. Poor little boy. I had towels in the dryer and wrapped him up in a nice warm one.


Bet Ozzy loved the warm towel wrap, Solo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am resting.
> I know that lifted your mother's spirits having a nephew to visit. I am glad she is feeling better.


How is your family doing today CB? Hope everyone continues to improve.

I should have said my parents were thrilled when their grandson (my nephew) came to visit. I didn't keep the relationships striaght


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Lying is nothing to Hillary. What I find incredible is that people actually trust her. Every day there are new reasons no to trust the Clintons, yet people still do.


I also don't understand this blind love affair the people of this country have with Billary. Erosion of moral standards???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My hair is too blah. But I can't decide. I like the freedom of not coloring it, but looking in the mirror ain't what it used to be! :lol:


Bonnie, at our age, a mirror is NOT our friend!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, send your FB info to me by email please as would love to see your picture again. Hugs


Me too?? ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DD2, spouse, and GS left yesterday afternoon. I went home and took a long nap. Then, I knitted, and DH and I caught up on missed TV shows. The house was quiet, and I will probably be putting it back in order for the next week. We thought we had it child proofed before they came, but not quite.
> 
> Today, I ordered some jewelry-making supplies. I am going to try replacing the loops on some newer earrings with lever back findings. I like the lever backs to prevent my losing earrings, but I don't always find earrings I like with lever backs. I bought a few pairs when we were in CO. On Friday, I had to have my watch battery replaced and asked the jewelry store whether they could do the earrings. They said sure for $20 each. I didn't pay that for most earrings. So, I'm going to learn how to do it. DD1 knows how and has the tools. But, I know she's busy. I don't want to bother her with the time required. I need to learn how.
> 
> ...


Exciting times for you with a toddler and a new graduate! Must have been nice, if exhausting, to spend so much time with Austin. Take time to get yourself back to your routine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your family doing today CB? Hope everyone continues to improve.
> 
> I should have said my parents were thrilled when their grandson (my nephew) came to visit. I didn't keep the relationships striaght


We are making it. I talked to Mama just awhile ago. She was in a good mood. She has her iv bag out and they are cutting back on her oxygen. 
I haven't talked to my sister in 2 days but I know her meds make her sleepy so I am not bothering her.
I am sorry I got your nephew your parents grandson mixed up. I am still fuzzy headed from all the stuff happening around me.
My DD and family are coming thru on their way back from vacation tomorrow I get to see them for a short while. I didn't get Matthew's fox finished. I will have to send it in the mail .
I have one more prayer request. My oldest GS needs prayers again for his test tomorrow. This is the big one not last time but the 94 helped bring his grade up. He is confident but knows y'all have been praying for him and I told him I would ask you again.
Is business getting back to normal since all of the construction up town?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds delicious. Must try to make them.


I'll have to make them also. DH loves coconut.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Only have a acouple of mins.
> 
> Today is Flag Day
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your son Yarnie. You had me scared for a minute - I just sent my Father's Day card off in the mail yesterday so I double checked and I have a week for my card to get there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yesterday afternoon we had a storm blow through. It just opened up and poured for 10 minutes. Ozzy got stuck under the camper when it began pouring and really didn't want to come in when I called him. I thought it was going to start lightening so wanted him inside. He came to the patio area, but the rain was coming down in sheets from the roof and he wanted no part of that. I kept calling to him and he finally figured out he could cut through the bushes on the side and get to the patio that way. He was soaking wet when he came in. Poor little boy. I had towels in the dryer and wrapped him up in a nice warm one.


Poor Ozzy, bet he loved that rub down with a nice warm towel. Is he the puppy that's afraid of storms?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been trying to get my head around making baby hats with DPN`s. But the long tail cast on for it is really flumoxing me.
> So I`m just going to go ahead and make them the way I usually do and just sew them up with an invisible seam.
> 
> Wow, friends of Billy and Ashley who is a superb carpenter made them a large baby crib for the twins when they arrive - big enough for both of them to sleep in. Unfortunately the crib is so large it won`t fit into the doorway of their bedroom.


Wendy Bee, I can see how casting on with dpns can be frustrating. I cast on on circular needles that are a size or two larger than the dpns and then divide the stitches approx. evenly on to the dpns, making sure that the beginning of the row is in the middle of the stitches on a dpn. (place a marker).
That is so unfortunate about the twins' crib. Hope something can be done to remedy the problem. Let us know how it's fixed.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Lying is nothing to Hillary. What I find incredible is that people actually trust her. Every day there are new reasons no to trust the Clintons, yet people still do.


I can see it with Bill - people seemed to like him even though he was a self centred user; but Hillary doesn't have his personality and doesn't come off as a likeable person. She says the right words, but I can hardly believe that anyone would take her seriously.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My hair is too blah. But I can't decide. I like the freedom of not coloring it, but looking in the mirror ain't what it used to be! :lol:


My natural colour was a plain brown and I tried colouring some chestnut highlights into it 20+ years ago, but I decided I didn't want to keep it up so I just let it go grey -- it's a strange shade of grey, but it is grey


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim when is your DH's surgery on his shoulder. How long will you MIL have to stay away while he mends? My prayers are with you. I do understand what you are going thru. It has been tough staying with Mama at the hospital then coming home during the day to get Dh his meal and tend to things at home before I went back . You can do it with God's help. Just don't get run down.XX ♥


Thank you, CB, for your prayers and kind thoughts. You and your Mom, and family are in my prayers. I know how heartbreaking it is to have your Mom in the hospital, and in my case, not being able to help her much, but then also going back home to my family and taking care of them. I did that for 10 weeks. I was exhausted at the end.
DH goes to the surgeon on Tues and will be informed of the surgery date and other pertinent details then. I don't know exactly how long my MIL will have to be in a skilled nursing facility, but I imagine 2 months at least. Coincidentally, my BIL is having his rotator cuff operated on next month, and was told that he will be recuperating for at least 3 months. I guess every case varies a little. I will keep you posted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had told my kids after my reunion I was letting it go natural . I am not ready to see that old woman is the mirror without color in my hair. :shock: :-o I changed my mind.


My Mom always coloured her hair in shades of reddish brown. She decided to let it go natural about 6 years ago and I was shocked at the difference - it was like she aged a decade. But it was healthier for her hair, it was breaking off and thinning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a hot weekend. Had a bunch of family around all weekend. Fun in the sun and boat.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shawl pattern! What colour did you choose?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see it with Bill - people seemed to like him even though he was a self centred user; but Hillary doesn't have his personality and doesn't come off as a likeable person. She says the right words, but I can hardly believe that anyone would take her seriously.


You pegged Hillary right, Kitty. She's not a 'schmoozer' the way her husband is, but both are users and exploiters of others.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are making it. I talked to Mama just awhile ago. She was in a good mood. She has her iv bag out and they are cutting back on her oxygen.
> I haven't talked to my sister in 2 days but I know her meds make her sleepy so I am not bothering her.
> I am sorry I got your nephew your parents grandson mixed up. I am still fuzzy headed from all the stuff happening around me.
> My DD and family are coming thru on their way back from vacation tomorrow I get to see them for a short while. I didn't get Matthew's fox finished. I will have to send it in the mail .
> ...


With a score of 94 last time, I am very confident your GS will do brilliantly Bumpy. I`m sending prayers and good vibes his way for a great outcome.
Slowly but surely, your prayers have been answered Bumpy. I am honoured to be part of your prayer chain. It was a real pleasure ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been trying to get my head around making baby hats with DPN`s. But the long tail cast on for it is really flumoxing me.
> So I`m just going to go ahead and make them the way I usually do and just sew them up with an invisible seam.
> 
> Wow, friends of Billy and Ashley who is a superb carpenter made them a large baby crib for the twins when they arrive - big enough for both of them to sleep in. Unfortunately the crib is so large it won`t fit into the doorway of their bedroom.


When I use dpn's, I cast all the stitches onto 1 needle and work the first row, then divide onto the other needles and work in the round from there. The little jog is easily tacked with the tail. I usually use a crochet cast on or a modified finger/thumb method that only uses a single strand of yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful shawl pattern! What colour did you choose?


Isn't that a beautiful shawl pattern? It would take me forever to do it. I have got to see it when you are finished with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> With a score of 94 last time, I am very confident your GS will do brilliantly Bumpy. I`m sending prayers and good vibes his way for a great outcome.
> Slowly but surely, your prayers have been answered Bumpy. I am honoured to be part of your prayer chain. It was a real pleasure ♥


Thanks Sis. You are the best! All of you are. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DD2, spouse, and GS left yesterday afternoon. I went home and took a long nap. Then, I knitted, and DH and I caught up on missed TV shows. The house was quiet, and I will probably be putting it back in order for the next week. We thought we had it child proofed before they came, but not quite.
> 
> Today, I ordered some jewelry-making supplies. I am going to try replacing the loops on some newer earrings with lever back findings. I like the lever backs to prevent my losing earrings, but I don't always find earrings I like with lever backs. I bought a few pairs when we were in CO. On Friday, I had to have my watch battery replaced and asked the jewelry store whether they could do the earrings. They said sure for $20 each. I didn't pay that for most earrings. So, I'm going to learn how to do it. DD1 knows how and has the tools. But, I know she's busy. I don't want to bother her with the time required. I need to learn how.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. Those little ones are always on the move. We have stairs, too, and they are a PAIN until the toddlers get used to them.

I'm going to my daughter's on Wed. with my other daughter and her two youngest. We'll have DD2, SIL, DD1, and 7 kids - 10, 8, 7, 6, 4, 4, and 2. Five of them will turn the next age in August. (August is a crazy month for us!)

I have a couple of things planned to do with them, and I know I'll be exhausted. A few years ago, I did one of these activities, the kids started marching to music around the table, and I could barely keep up. That was then; this is now. I don't think it's going to be any better.

I told them tonight that I was going to SIT while I was there - dibs on the couch. I could almost hear them laughing!

The good part is that if I live through it, I'll have an excuse to sit and knit until this endless blanket is finished! It sounds like you did the same. Dh and I will also catch up on tv shows. I always enjoy that. He records when I'm away and he watches - well, I don't want to know. He loves old movies. He's a man of varied tastes - likes Disney, horror, and musicals. :shock:

It's fun pushing the little ones in strollers. They're still for a few minutes, and you can enjoy them and a walk. Isn't Austin about a year and a half old now? I know he's a lot of fun and a bundle of energy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, CB, for your prayers and kind thoughts. You and your Mom, and family are in my prayers. I know how heartbreaking it is to have your Mom in the hospital, and in my case, not being able to help her much, but then also going back home to my family and taking care of them. I did that for 10 weeks. I was exhausted at the end.
> DH goes to the surgeon on Tues and will be informed of the surgery date and other pertinent details then. I don't know exactly how long my MIL will have to be in a skilled nursing facility, but I imagine 2 months at least. Coincidentally, my BIL is having his rotator cuff operated on next month, and was told that he will be recuperating for at least 3 months. I guess every case varies a little. I will keep you posted.


Will your DH go to rehab for recovery? I guess everyone is different in healing. The more motion the better he will heal. It is very important for recovery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Only have a acouple of mins.
> 
> Today is Flag Day
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to your son!

Yarnie, I think next Sunday is Father's Day. It better be, or I'm in deep trouble!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My gosh two day of in and out and I miss everything. 

Jayne so sorry hope you are getting better each day.

WEBee your right about father's day. Why was I confused because I told hubby when son was born it was his father's day present . Son birthday brain on hold father's day. Husband thought it was too. Gave him his card so hey ahead of the game.
Youngest son's birthday Wed. 

Understand how Ozzy feels no one wants to get their hair wet . Poor thing. 

Cars my gosh It is over board here. Son has cars stored all over the place. Re arange side mirror on Tank (my name for SUV. Hubby never notice for at least 6 months. I loved it.Gosh it is just a car, it can be replace LL and ya know he loves you . If it happen to you getting hurt he would be the one loving you up. Don't be so hard on yourself.

KC sounds like you had a god visit have miss you glad you are back.

Grey hair, told mom when she was in her 40's to stop coloring her hair. She did and so did I. I like it as in the bible it mentions grey hair is a sign of wisdom, and as I have ask God to give me the wisdom of Solomon . Stop laughing it could happen.

Jokim how are you doing this fine night.Walking gee I walk from the chair to the kitchen to the bedroom to the bathroom and it wears me out.

CB so glad to see you here to raise us up. Now sit down.
WCK it's all your fault that I have been off of here. Hey stop with the off laughing.
I think I have the fingers gloves figured out.

Where's picture of your shawl?? CB told me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are making it. I talked to Mama just awhile ago. She was in a good mood. She has her iv bag out and they are cutting back on her oxygen.
> I haven't talked to my sister in 2 days but I know her meds make her sleepy so I am not bothering her.
> I am sorry I got your nephew your parents grandson mixed up. I am still fuzzy headed from all the stuff happening around me.
> My DD and family are coming thru on their way back from vacation tomorrow I get to see them for a short while. I didn't get Matthew's fox finished. I will have to send it in the mail .
> ...


That's good that the IV is out. Is she able to start eating proper food again? Glad that you can spend time with DD, SIL and grands when they come back through. Prayers for DS to focus on his studies and do well on the exam.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yesterday afternoon we had a storm blow through. It just opened up and poured for 10 minutes. Ozzy got stuck under the camper when it began pouring and really didn't want to come in when I called him. I thought it was going to start lightening so wanted him inside. He came to the patio area, but the rain was coming down in sheets from the roof and he wanted no part of that. I kept calling to him and he finally figured out he could cut through the bushes on the side and get to the patio that way. He was soaking wet when he came in. Poor little boy. I had towels in the dryer and wrapped him up in a nice warm one.


Sweet. You're a good "Mom."
:wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy birthday to your son!
> 
> Yarnie, I think next Sunday is Father's Day. It better be, or I'm in deep trouble!!!


I know I know WBee told me and sure enough it is next sunday. I am a bit off here with what is going on in this house. But then something is always going on in this house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Lying is nothing to Hillary. What I find incredible is that people actually trust her. Every day there are new reasons no to trust the Clintons, yet people still do.


It shocks me, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would ask him if he noticed the scrape on his car door. Deny, deny, deny.


Clever, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, I can't lie to my husband. Love him too much.


I couldn't either. I'd feel guilty. But it was a clever idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had told my kids after my reunion I was letting it go natural . I am not ready to see that old woman is the mirror without color in my hair. :shock: :-o I changed my mind.


I know the feeling. I'm getting sick of THIS old woman in the mirror, whoever the heck she is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a hot weekend. Had a bunch of family around all weekend. Fun in the sun and boat.
> 
> ...


I looked up the pattern - it's beautiful! It looks very intricate. I love the way it drapes. Gorgeous. What color will you make it?

Hugs back, LTL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been trying to get my head around making baby hats with DPN`s. But the long tail cast on for it is really flumoxing me.
> So I`m just going to go ahead and make them the way I usually do and just sew them up with an invisible seam.
> 
> Wow, friends of Billy and Ashley who is a superb carpenter made them a large baby crib for the twins when they arrive - big enough for both of them to sleep in. Unfortunately the crib is so large it won`t fit into the doorway of their bedroom.


Oops! I hope they can take it apart and get it through.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that a beautiful shawl pattern? It would take me forever to do it. I have got to see it when you are finished with it.


It would take me forever too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Son has a car and a truck thing. He's very mechanical. ;-)


That's great! I say every family should have a truck. Now I'll add to that - every family should have someone who's mechanical.

Sadly, right now we have neither. Take that back - SIL is very mechanical - he can fix anything.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't do the long tail cast on either but I use circulars for hats and dpn's at the crown.
> That is a shame about the crib. What will they do?
> That sounds like something that we would do. I hope they can figure something out. That would be so sweet to have the twins together. Let us know how it turns out.


I had a neighbor with twins. At first, she put them both in the same crib - one at each end. It was very cute to see two little babies in there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim when is your DH's surgery on his shoulder. How long will you MIL have to stay away while he mends? My prayers are with you. I do understand what you are going thru. It has been tough staying with Mama at the hospital then coming home during the day to get Dh his meal and tend to things at home before I went back . You can do it with God's help. Just don't get run down.XX ♥


CB - that would be hard. When DH was in, I had only the two of us to worry about. Only went home to shower and clean the house a little. You must be worn out, but you sound good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My grand kids' energy is boundless and I'm so out of shape that it's embarrassing. When going to the park, they run, I walk. And, you think your home is childproofed until a toddler visits. Too many sharp corners in my house.


And the plugs. I keep plug covers on all the time, but every now and then, one gets pulled out and left out. That means, of course, that I have to check them all ever time before a toddler comes in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know how you feel. Those little ones are always on the move. We have stairs, too, and they are a PAIN until the toddlers get used to them.
> 
> I'm going to my daughter's on Wed. with my other daughter and her two youngest. We'll have DD2, SIL, DD1, and 7 kids - 10, 8, 7, 6, 4, 4, and 2. Five of them will turn the next age in August. (August is a crazy month for us!)
> 
> ...


You will be busy, busy! You were mentioning shaving cream, that sounds like fun for the kids.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It shocks me, too.


She is so busy spinning to cover the old ones she is having trouble keeping up with the new ones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bonnie, at our age, a mirror is NOT our friend!


You're right. I have a good friend who is 13 years older than I am. She told me a while back that she just stopped looking in the mirror.

I also remember a few years ago when I ran up the stairs ahead of her. She said, "I envy you that you can RUN up the stairs!" Now I know exactly what she meant!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are making it. I talked to Mama just awhile ago. She was in a good mood. She has her iv bag out and they are cutting back on her oxygen.
> I haven't talked to my sister in 2 days but I know her meds make her sleepy so I am not bothering her.
> I am sorry I got your nephew your parents grandson mixed up. I am still fuzzy headed from all the stuff happening around me.
> My DD and family are coming thru on their way back from vacation tomorrow I get to see them for a short while. I didn't get Matthew's fox finished. I will have to send it in the mail .
> ...


I absolutely will pray for GS this very minute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see it with Bill - people seemed to like him even though he was a self centred user; but Hillary doesn't have his personality and doesn't come off as a likeable person. She says the right words, but I can hardly believe that anyone would take her seriously.


The trouble with both of them is that they are pathological, serial liars.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My natural colour was a plain brown and I tried colouring some chestnut highlights into it 20+ years ago, but I decided I didn't want to keep it up so I just let it go grey -- it's a strange shade of grey, but it is grey


I thought it looked pretty in the picture of you and KPG from the back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know the feeling. I'm getting sick of THIS old woman in the mirror, whoever the heck she is.


Just lay down on the bed and hold the mirror up and you will look six years younger or ten years.

It works for me, all the wrinkles disappear. They slide to the back. :roll: :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, CB, for your prayers and kind thoughts. You and your Mom, and family are in my prayers. I know how heartbreaking it is to have your Mom in the hospital, and in my case, not being able to help her much, but then also going back home to my family and taking care of them. I did that for 10 weeks. I was exhausted at the end.
> DH goes to the surgeon on Tues and will be informed of the surgery date and other pertinent details then. I don't know exactly how long my MIL will have to be in a skilled nursing facility, but I imagine 2 months at least. Coincidentally, my BIL is having his rotator cuff operated on next month, and was told that he will be recuperating for at least 3 months. I guess every case varies a little. I will keep you posted.


Dear me, we're all falling apart at the shoulders!!! And some of us in other places! I'll be away when you get the news of surgery date, but you'll be in my prayers along with all my other Denim friends. (Denim friends - sort of like dark Smurfs!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom always coloured her hair in shades of reddish brown. She decided to let it go natural about 6 years ago and I was shocked at the difference - it was like she aged a decade. But it was healthier for her hair, it was breaking off and thinning.


That's another reason I stopped coloring mine. It's still thin - just my genetics - but I'm going to ask the dermatologist if it's safe. I'm sure I asked before and was assured that it wasn't a problem. Maybe that was just wishful thinking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well enough mayhem I have done am off.

CB will be praying he will do just fine.

Jokim still praying for you too. So much going on in your life. 

Take care all and God Bless.

Am going to bed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I know WBee told me and sure enough it is next sunday. I am a bit off here with what is going on in this house. But then something is always going on in this house.


I only know because I had to find since I'll be away for a few days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too Yarnie. Everyone sweet dreams. Love you! &#9829; zzzzzz


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You will be busy, busy! You were mentioning shaving cream, that sounds like fun for the kids.


I just hope we have time for it. It's good clean fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just lay down on the bed and hold the mirror up and you will look six years younger or ten years.
> 
> It works for me, all the wrinkles disappear. They slide to the back. :roll: :wink:


I'll have to try that and take a look.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh two day of in and out and I miss everything.
> 
> Jayne so sorry hope you are getting better each day.
> 
> ...


LTL's shawl is gorgeous. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-so-plain-jane-shawl

Can't wait to see the mitts; remember to save time for your friends here, we need you to share Solomon's wisdom :lol:

Here's the girl's version of your hat


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night - sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just lay down on the bed and hold the mirror up and you will look six years younger or ten years.
> 
> It works for me, all the wrinkles disappear. They slide to the back. :roll: :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's another reason I stopped coloring mine. It's still thin - just my genetics - but I'm going to ask the dermatologist if it's safe. I'm sure I asked before and was assured that it wasn't a problem. Maybe that was just wishful thinking.


I think the dyes are much safer than the ones from 35 years ago when Mom did hers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The shawl and the hat are so gorgeous LTL and Westy.

This afternoon I took a break from knitting for an hour, and was cleaning my keyboard. I even remembered to take the batteries out first. 
In all the years I`ve been cleaning the keyboard keys, I`ve always pried off the keys with a butter knife or a DPN LOL. But today I found something better to pry the keys off with....the smaller part of my nail clippers. I was using the nail clippers earlier to clip all the dead skin from my finger where the blisters were last week. And I looked at the nail clippers and figured it was the perfect size for the prying up a keyboard key, because it has a slightly curved edge - perfect for putting under the keyboard key.. And sure enough it was. And best of all the keys don`t fly off anymore that I have to do a search for under my desk LOL 
With a quick dab of rubbing alcohol on a QTip under the keys, and my keyboard is as good as new - even though my wireless keyboard is about 4 years old.
While I was at it, I cleaned my wireless mouse too. It`s amazing how dirt can build up on the sides. I blame hubby more than me though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, he also had a similar accident? I'm glad he understands.♥
> Mine scraped our brand new car on a guard rail in a parking lot. He's still embarrassed about it. ;-)


So sorry that happened.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are making it. I talked to Mama just awhile ago. She was in a good mood. She has her iv bag out and they are cutting back on her oxygen.
> I haven't talked to my sister in 2 days but I know her meds make her sleepy so I am not bothering her.
> I am sorry I got your nephew your parents grandson mixed up. I am still fuzzy headed from all the stuff happening around me.
> My DD and family are coming thru on their way back from vacation tomorrow I get to see them for a short while. I didn't get Matthew's fox finished. I will have to send it in the mail .
> ...


I pray for a very high grade for your GS. I pray for success in his schooling and field of learning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh two day of in and out and I miss everything.
> 
> Jayne so sorry hope you are getting better each day.
> 
> ...


Thank you, YL!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I couldn't either. I'd feel guilty. But it was a clever idea!


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LTL's shawl is gorgeous. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-so-plain-jane-shawl
> 
> Can't wait to see the mitts; remember to save time for your friends here, we need you to share Solomon's wisdom :lol:
> 
> Here's the girl's version of your hat


Pretty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I pray for a very high grade for your GS. I pray for success in his schooling and field of learning.


Thank you! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The shawl and the hat are so gorgeous LTL and Westy.
> 
> This afternoon I took a break from knitting for an hour, and was cleaning my keyboard. I even remembered to take the batteries out first.
> In all the years I`ve been cleaning the keyboard keys, I`ve always pried off the keys with a butter knife or a DPN LOL. But today I found something better to pry the keys off with....the smaller part of my nail clippers. I was using the nail clippers earlier to clip all the dead skin from my finger where the blisters were last week. And I looked at the nail clippers and figured it was the perfect size for the prying up a keyboard key, because it has a slightly curved edge - perfect for putting under the keyboard key.. And sure enough it was. And best of all the keys don`t fly off anymore that I have to do a search for under my desk LOL
> ...


Good tip Wendy. I have to admit that my keyboards only get a superficial cleaning, but I do clean the mice regularly - especially the little opening for the optic eye.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB he will pass with all the prayers going up to God.

LTL my gosh is that the shawl giving you a bit of a hard time? It is beautiful, lots of work I can see.

Do you always have company on weekends in the warmer weather can see why. How is Bandit doing.

WeBee what are you making for the fair this year are you going to put picture on? Sorry to hear about baby bed hope they can find away to get it in room.
Thanks for telling me fathers day is next Sunday. Forget to look at calendar on wall in front of me. Think I only use it to see Maxcines(wrong spelling) new saying every month.
Oh Jokim praying for all that is happening in your life and hope hubby has quit recover. 
Oh Bon have fun with the visit and shaving cream. 

LL think about you always. Hoope puppies are not causing any more trouble So you will be in new home. How is it progressing? Like to know how it is going.

Joey have you recovered yet? I think I am on the up swing. All of you who would like to walk more suggest you do the shopping tour with Joey . You will not have to do it again for at least a month. 

KC sounds like visit was fun, clean up not so much. 

WCK please please stop with the warm weather. Humid here and rain again. 
Solo poor puppy, is the rain every going to stop by you. Mud the new garden will soon be on all the gardening magazines .

I really have to get busy here . So little time and so much want to knit.  or knit when I can or can't knit when I want. Nuts when do I not knit . 

Good day to all hope I did not forget any one.

Georgie, Gerslay, and KPG hope you are all well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A Monday morning smile; this puppy knows how to do the happy dance




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152538238380267


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful shawl pattern! What colour did you choose?


White. It is a wonderful pattern for a beginning lace knitter. It is almost like taking a class. Written out directions and chart. Not hard so far. The hardest thing was digging through my needles looking for a 16" size 10 needles to start it off. On the row that goes from 160 to 320 stitches. Now the rows won't fly by.

It is a hot one. In the mid 90's for the rest of the week. Watered the lawn and flowers for hours this morning. Rather do a drenching deep watering ever 3 days than a short one everyday.

Hope all is well and even better than yesterday.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, I can't lie to my husband. Love him too much.


I was just teasing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't do the long tail cast on either but I use circulars for hats and dpn's at the crown.
> That is a shame about the crib. What will they do?
> That sounds like something that we would do. I hope they can figure something out. That would be so sweet to have the twins together. Let us know how it turns out.


I would imagine take it apart and reassemble it in the babies room. It is a nice thought though.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim when is your DH's surgery on his shoulder. How long will you MIL have to stay away while he mends? My prayers are with you. I do understand what you are going thru. It has been tough staying with Mama at the hospital then coming home during the day to get Dh his meal and tend to things at home before I went back . You can do it with God's help. Just don't get run down.XX ♥


How is everyone CB? I hope they are all improving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Ozzy, bet he loved that rub down with a nice warm towel. Is he the puppy that's afraid of storms?


No, Trent is afraid of thunder and loud noises. Ozzy loved the towel and extra attention.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> LTL's shawl is gorgeous. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-so-plain-jane-shawl
> 
> Can't wait to see the mitts; remember to save time for your friends here, we need you to share Solomon's wisdom :lol:
> 
> Here's the girl's version of your hat


The girl's version is so cute. `

LTL's shawl will be absolutely beautiful when finished.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB he will pass with all the prayers going up to God.
> 
> LTL my gosh is that the shawl giving you a bit of a hard time? It is beautiful, lots of work I can see.
> 
> ...


Dogs got into chicken coop. It was bedlam and I could not believe looking at our female dog with someone's chicken in her mouth. It was terrible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A Monday morning smile; this puppy knows how to do the happy dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie I am almost recovered from our shopping fun. This week I am preparing for a week of my 9 and 11 year old grandsons. They will be attending a vacation Bible day camp at our church. It does mean I have to get up early and take them each morning. And I am not a morning person.


Oh, my. It's nice that they'll be busy in the morning, and then you can enjoy them in the afternoon. A week is a nice visit. I haven't had any of mine for that long.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Dogs got into chicken coop. It was bedlam and I could not believe looking at our female dog with someone's chicken in her mouth. It was terrible.


Oh, no! Was that just today?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will your DH go to rehab for recovery? I guess everyone is different in healing. The more motion the better he will heal. It is very important for recovery.


He will find out about pt tomorrow, probably. I cannot go with him to the pre surgery mtg with the surgeon. Wish I could go with him, but that's not possible: MIL needs taking care-of in the am. Yes, movement is important during recovery, but there is also a LOT of warning about overdoing it when the shoulder feels fine, but it's not quite healed. I know of many who thought they were fine to do heavy lifting, did the lifting and had a huge set back. Best to do what the Dr. says.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh two day of in and out and I miss everything.
> 
> Jayne so sorry hope you are getting better each day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for lifting up my spirits, Yarnie. You are the funniest person in Denim. 
Yes, I also ask for the wisdom of Solomon. Perhaps, someday,.............. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's great! I say every family should have a truck. Now I'll add to that - every family should have someone who's mechanical.
> 
> Sadly, right now we have neither. Take that back - SIL is very mechanical - he can fix anything.


That's my son also, can fix anything. He certainly didn't inherit that trait from his father, but rather, I think, from my father who would try to do and fix things himself. All you had to say to my father was: 'You can't do that, it's impossible to do', and he would prove you wrong! He was one of a kind.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no! Was that just today?


No last week. It was terrible.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Boy was it hot, in the mid 90's and heat index of 104. Obviously, I just looked at the lake today from the inside. Working on the shawl most of the day. Up to 320 stitches, it doubles again at the end. When there were only 160 stitches I was flying through the pattern, but not now. But I am almost at the point where the pattern repeats for 20 rows. Maybe by row 18 I will have the pattern memorized .........I crack myself up.

After watching the news today, I think I will change my race. Poop wish I thought of it when I was going to college, I could have gotten some grants. I really like Sushi so maybe I will become Asian and tell people I am Japanese. I have dark and very straight hair, so the hair is easy. Might have to get my eyes done, but that is not too bad. I could stay out of the sun and never get a tan, that is easy. Yikes, what do I do about my height? That could be a problem. Almost 6 feet tall in my bare feet, and then if I put on those bamboo platform shoes, I would really stand out (up). Maybe I could also become disabled and need a wheelchair so I don't look so tall................I mean that blonde farm girl from Nebraska has some real problems. She even got a scholarship from Howard University. What is wrong with people? I mean if you love a different culture, great, embrace it and enjoy it and the people. (No different from some white American learning Chinese because they love the culture) But to lie, disown your family and become a prominent person for the NAACP now that is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Boy was it hot, in the mid 90's and heat index of 104. Obviously, I just looked at the lake today from the inside. Working on the shawl most of the day. Up to 320 stitches, it doubles again at the end. When there were only 160 stitches I was flying through the pattern, but not now. But I am almost at the point where the pattern repeats for 20 rows. Maybe by row 18 I will have the pattern memorized .........I crack myself up.
> 
> After watching the news today, I think I will change my race. Poop wish I thought of it when I was going to college, I could have gotten some grants. I really like Sushi so maybe I will become Asian and tell people I am Japanese. I have dark and very straight hair, so the hair is easy. Might have to get my eyes done, but that is not too bad. I could stay out of the sun and never get a tan, that is easy. Yikes, what do I do about my height? That could be a problem. Almost 6 feet tall in my bare feet, and then if I put on those bamboo platform shoes, I would really stand out (up). Maybe I could also become disabled and need a wheelchair so I don't look so tall................I mean that blonde farm girl from Nebraska has some real problems. She even got a scholarship from Howard University. What is wrong with people? I mean if you love a different culture, great, embrace it and enjoy it and the people. (No different from some white American learning Chinese because they love the culture) But to lie, disown your family and become a prominent person for the NAACP now that is just wrong on so many levels.


Transrace would be my guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My GS made another 94 on his test. PTL. Now the semester test Thursday. Thanks friends. &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A Monday morning smile; this puppy knows how to do the happy dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie I am almost recovered from our shopping fun. This week I am preparing for a week of my 9 and 11 year old grandsons. They will be attending a vacation Bible day camp at our church. It does mean I have to get up early and take them each morning. And I am not a morning person.


The kids always love Bible school. Is it only one day? Ours is a week. At night. I love it at night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How is everyone CB? I hope they are all improving.


Everyone is doing better. Thanks for asking. Maybe my mother can come home in a few more days. She will still have to be careful not to over do it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone is doing better. Thanks for asking. Maybe my mother can come home in a few more days. She will still have to be careful not to over do it.


Glad all is better for you and your Mom. I see your GS is doing great!! Take care CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Transrace would be my guess.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 8:30am to 5:00pm everyday M-F. Activities and crafts are included.


Long days. Lots of fun. Are you teaching?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GS made another 94 on his test. PTL. Now the semester test Thursday. Thanks friends. ♥


CT, is this the same test you talked about before - the 94%? or another one?

Test on Thursday! Must sign off and start my prayers for him. I know he will do very, very well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And the plugs. I keep plug covers on all the time, but every now and then, one gets pulled out and left out. That means, of course, that I have to check them all ever time before a toddler comes in.


Yes, forgot about the plugs, and also the stop catches on the kitchen cabinets. Oh my, the things we have to watch out for when young children are around. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just lay down on the bed and hold the mirror up and you will look six years younger or ten years.
> 
> It works for me, all the wrinkles disappear. They slide to the back. :roll: :wink:


'Better looks through gravity'!  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dear me, we're all falling apart at the shoulders!!! And some of us in other places! I'll be away when you get the news of surgery date, but you'll be in my prayers along with all my other Denim friends. (Denim friends - sort of like dark Smurfs!)


Thank you, Bonnie. What a great family we are here in Denim Country! :-D I'm grateful every day for your prayers.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well enough mayhem I have done am off.
> 
> CB will be praying he will do just fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtfulness and prayers, Yarnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LTL's shawl is gorgeous. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-so-plain-jane-shawl
> 
> Can't wait to see the mitts; remember to save time for your friends here, we need you to share Solomon's wisdom :lol:
> 
> Here's the girl's version of your hat


What a beautiful shawl this is. Very eye-catching. Perhaps you'll share a photo with us, when done?♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The shawl and the hat are so gorgeous LTL and Westy.
> 
> This afternoon I took a break from knitting for an hour, and was cleaning my keyboard. I even remembered to take the batteries out first.
> In all the years I`ve been cleaning the keyboard keys, I`ve always pried off the keys with a butter knife or a DPN LOL. But today I found something better to pry the keys off with....the smaller part of my nail clippers. I was using the nail clippers earlier to clip all the dead skin from my finger where the blisters were last week. And I looked at the nail clippers and figured it was the perfect size for the prying up a keyboard key, because it has a slightly curved edge - perfect for putting under the keyboard key.. And sure enough it was. And best of all the keys don`t fly off anymore that I have to do a search for under my desk LOL
> ...


I'll have to try cleaning my keyboard and mouse also, WendyBee. Haven't cleaned it at all since I bought it 5 yrs ago. Just vacuum once in a while. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not teaching, I have trouble walking, and climbing stairs. So I leave that to the young people. Just having the boys here wears me out. We eat at Perkins on Tuesday. one night at the zoo. Maybe a baseball game. An area baseball club, depending on the weather.


Jokim, waiting to see what the doctor says about your husband. Let us know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie I am almost recovered from our shopping fun. This week I am preparing for a week of my 9 and 11 year old grandsons. They will be attending a vacation Bible day camp at our church. It does mean I have to get up early and take them each morning. And I am not a morning person.


Sounds like fun for the boys and a good chance for you to spend more time with them.

I love mornings, but I like to start off quietly and enjoy my coffee. When we have company, I always tell them to sleep in as long as they like!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Dogs got into chicken coop. It was bedlam and I could not believe looking at our female dog with someone's chicken in her mouth. It was terrible.


Oh no! That's creating a terrible mental picture in my mind. Are there chickens in your development?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Boy was it hot, in the mid 90's and heat index of 104. Obviously, I just looked at the lake today from the inside. Working on the shawl most of the day. Up to 320 stitches, it doubles again at the end. When there were only 160 stitches I was flying through the pattern, but not now. But I am almost at the point where the pattern repeats for 20 rows. Maybe by row 18 I will have the pattern memorized .........I crack myself up.
> 
> After watching the news today, I think I will change my race. Poop wish I thought of it when I was going to college, I could have gotten some grants. I really like Sushi so maybe I will become Asian and tell people I am Japanese. I have dark and very straight hair, so the hair is easy. Might have to get my eyes done, but that is not too bad. I could stay out of the sun and never get a tan, that is easy. Yikes, what do I do about my height? That could be a problem. Almost 6 feet tall in my bare feet, and then if I put on those bamboo platform shoes, I would really stand out (up). Maybe I could also become disabled and need a wheelchair so I don't look so tall................I mean that blonde farm girl from Nebraska has some real problems. She even got a scholarship from Howard University. What is wrong with people? I mean if you love a different culture, great, embrace it and enjoy it and the people. (No different from some white American learning Chinese because they love the culture) But to lie, disown your family and become a prominent person for the NAACP now that is just wrong on so many levels.


Many would also call it criminal fraud.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GS made another 94 on his test. PTL. Now the semester test Thursday. Thanks friends. ♥


 :thumbup: That's great news! Is the test on Thur. the last one?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! That's creating a terrible mental picture in my mind. Are there chickens in your development?


Yes. And it was terrible. People were upset.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: That's great news! Is the test on Thur. the last one?


I am afraid to say because I get it all wrong. For this semester I think it is the last one. Then the last semester will go on until Dec.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you! ♥


When will your GS get the test results, CB. Prayers for a successful outcome.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB he will pass with all the prayers going up to God.
> 
> LTL my gosh is that the shawl giving you a bit of a hard time? It is beautiful, lots of work I can see.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Yarnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Dogs got into chicken coop. It was bedlam and I could not believe looking at our female dog with someone's chicken in her mouth. It was terrible.


Oh No! What happened? Did you have to make reparations for the chicken?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Transrace would be my guess.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GS made another 94 on his test. PTL. Now the semester test Thursday. Thanks friends. ♥


Will continue to pray until all the tests are done.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GS made another 94 on his test. PTL. Now the semester test Thursday. Thanks friends. ♥


Great score! Congratulations to your grandson, CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone is doing better. Thanks for asking. Maybe my mother can come home in a few more days. She will still have to be careful not to over do it.


It's always nicer to recuperate at home. Much more comfort in the surroundings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. And it was terrible. People were upset.


I can understand that; and you were probably even more upset than anyone else  Do you have to keep the dogs in now?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, waiting to see what the doctor says about your husband. Let us know.


Will do, LL. Tomorrow am is when he sees the Dr.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this so cute?
http://www.facebook.com/jessseinfeld/photos/a.1407631556198737.1073741828.1407630872865472/1422201134741779/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Many would also call it criminal fraud.


Hello Kitty! ;-) 
Yes, it is criminal fraud. She applied for grants, rec'd college scholarships, etc.., under an assumed, false identity.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this so cute?
> http://www.facebook.com/jessseinfeld/photos/a.1407631556198737.1073741828.1407630872865472/1422201134741779/?type=1&theater


awwww. Did you scroll down to see some of the other doggie clothes? I loved the hound with the psychedelic dots  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Will do, LL. Tomorrow am is when he sees the Dr.♥


Hopefully it will be a simple surgery without having to wait too long. How are the arrangements for MIL coming along?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's my son also, can fix anything. He certainly didn't inherit that trait from his father, but rather, I think, from my father who would try to do and fix things himself. All you had to say to my father was: 'You can't do that, it's impossible to do', and he would prove you wrong! He was one of a kind.♥


I love the "can do" personality.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No last week. It was terrible.


I'm sure it was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GS made another 94 on his test. PTL. Now the semester test Thursday. Thanks friends. ♥


Good for him!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh No! What happened? Did you have to make reparations for the chicken?


A man (who turned me in, I think) got into the coop before my dog could eat it. My dog had feathers sticking out of her mouth... Chicken's tail feathers gone. The dogs were crazed. Chickens were crazed. We were crazed. Squawking, screaming and barking all at once... Chicken lived. Thank God!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can understand that; and you were probably even more upset than anyone else  Do you have to keep the dogs in now?


We must make sure they are leashed AT ALL TIMES! Our dogs are used to freedom...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I have always avoided projects with zippers because I despise sewing and using a sewing machine. But watched this and it makes using zippers almost possible.

http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-sew-zipper


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to do catch up later . Hope all is well.

Jokim thinking of you today . Hope all goes well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We must make sure they are leashed AT ALL TIMES! Our dogs are used to freedom...


Very hard for dogs that are used to freedom to be confined, but leashing is safer for them and better than having to keep them in. Does your new house have a big yard for them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have always avoided projects with zippers because I despise sewing and using a sewing machine. But watched this and it makes using zippers almost possible.
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-sew-zipper


I also hate sewing and don't even own a sewing machine. Using the blocking wires was a great idea! Berroco has a huge video library of tips and techniques - a great resource to bookmark.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on the internet this morning. This is the kind of sex education children need. No nonsense.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2015/06/345435-book-shows-how-babies-are-made-suddenly-goes-viral/?utm_source=email&email=mlnoth%40charter.net&utm_campaign=morning-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


I was surprised to see it was first published in the 70's, certainly much better than what was available when I was in school.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A man (who turned me in, I think) got into the coop before my dog could eat it. My dog had feathers sticking out of her mouth... Chicken's tail feathers gone. The dogs were crazed. Chickens were crazed. We were crazed. Squawking, screaming and barking all at once... Chicken lived. Thank God!!!


Labs are breed to retrieve. Your dog was just doing his job. I am glad it had a happy ending.
We had a bunny in a cage outside years ago. The lab down the street got into the cage and got one of the babies and took it home. My DD saw it taking her bunny home and she got the BB gun our to scare the lab and she dropped the bunny. Lots of drama here too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on the internet this morning. This is the kind of sex education children need. No nonsense.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2015/06/345435-book-shows-how-babies-are-made-suddenly-goes-viral/?utm_source=email&email=mlnoth%40charter.net&utm_campaign=morning-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


I couldn't see it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Transrace would be my guess.


That's right. They are now attempting to compare her transition to Bruce/Caitlin Jenner's transition. Beam me up Scottie, it's bordering on the ridiculous down here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GS made another 94 on his test. PTL. Now the semester test Thursday. Thanks friends. ♥


Great news CB. We knew he could do it. Congratulations to your GS.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A man (who turned me in, I think) got into the coop before my dog could eat it. My dog had feathers sticking out of her mouth... Chicken's tail feathers gone. The dogs were crazed. Chickens were crazed. We were crazed. Squawking, screaming and barking all at once... Chicken lived. Thank God!!!


Thank goodness the chicken lived. I can just imagine the scene. A 3-ring circus!  :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very hard for dogs that are used to freedom to be confined, but leashing is safer for them and better than having to keep them in. Does your new house have a big yard for them?


Small yard. We have downsized...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Labs are breed to retrieve. Your dog was just doing his job. I am glad it had a happy ending.
> We had a bunny in a cage outside years ago. The lab down the street got into the cage and got one of the babies and took it home. My DD saw it taking her bunny home and she got the BB gun our to scare the lab and she dropped the bunny. Lots of drama here too.


What a story. Poor bunny. Our dogs would have gutted it and eaten it. No doubt. We recently had a whole rabbit, half-digested, fur and all on the rug in the house. Dog got it and ate it... Birds the same way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank goodness the chicken lived. I can just imagine the scene. A 3-ring circus!  :lol:


Complete circus.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to do catch up later . Hope all is well.
> 
> Jokim thinking of you today . Hope all goes well.


Thank you for thinking of me today.
DH went to Dr. and needs to see another orthoped. for a diff. type of shoulder operation (reverse shoulder). That app't is for next Thurs. More waiting. :?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for thinking of me today.
> DH went to Dr. and needs to see another orthoped. for a diff. type of shoulder operation (reverse shoulder). That app't is for next Thurs. More waiting. :?


What is reverse shoulder? Keep us posted. Praying for you, your husband, MIL and family.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on the internet this morning. This is the kind of sex education children need. No nonsense.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2015/06/345435-book-shows-how-babies-are-made-suddenly-goes-viral/?utm_source=email&email=mlnoth%40charter.net&utm_campaign=morning-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right. They are now attempting to compare her transition to Bruce/Caitlin Jenner's transition. Beam me up Scottie, it's bordering on the ridiculous down here.


We've crossed the ridiculous border years ago, Solo. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What is reverse shoulder? Keep us posted. Praying for you, your husband, MIL and family.


Thank you for your prayers, LL.♥
I have no idea what this 'reverse shoulder procedure' entails. DH will find out next week Thurs. But it's supposed to have a shorter recovery period. Everything depends on the date of his surgery, incl. my MIL's nursing home stay.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Small yard. We have downsized...


Are there doggie parks nearby your new home?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lots of smiles for these pics; surprised to see how many puppies have heart shapes and mustaches

http://www.reshareworthy.com/33-dogs-with-unique-coats/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers, LL.♥
> I have no idea what this 'reverse shoulder procedure' entails. DH will find out next week Thurs. But it's supposed to have a shorter recovery period. Everything depends on the date of his surgery, incl. my MIL's nursing home stay.


A shorter recovery period sounds like good news Jokim :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers, LL.♥
> I have no idea what this 'reverse shoulder procedure' entails. DH will find out next week Thurs. But it's supposed to have a shorter recovery period. Everything depends on the date of his surgery, incl. my MIL's nursing home stay.


I hope it is an easy procedure. Have faith. Please let us know. I am thinking of you a lot. I will pray for an easy time of it all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Are there doggie parks nearby your new home?


There are places, yes. We must drive to them...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well my friends, it`s official. I`ve emailed a description of my two entries for the WV state fair this year. My blue and yellow queen sized afghan, and a pot of my home made apple and blackberry jelly. 
Hopefully this week I`ll get my two entry tags for it, then on the 1st or 2nd of July, hubby will be taking me to Greenbrier County to drop off my entries at the state fair.
So if you don`t see me for days at a time....I`m knitting like I`ve never knitted before!!!! My arms will be a blur!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right. They are now attempting to compare her transition to Bruce/Caitlin Jenner's transition. Beam me up Scottie, it's bordering on the ridiculous down here.


I'm right in the "beamer" alongside you, Solo!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got my entry confirmation by email which I`ve saved already.

State Fair of West Virginia 
On-line Entries Receipt
ITEM	DESCRIPTION	WEN#	AMOUNT
05 - Knitting	Class: 95
Class Description: Afghan, blanket or throw knitted
Description: Queen size blue/yellow cable knit afghan
B53144	$0.00
07 - Canned Goods	Class: 107
Class Description: Blackberries
Description: apple and blackberry jelly
0F65C0	$0.00
Total for WendyBee with 2 entries 
State/Prov: WV 


EXHIBITOR NAME:	WendyBee
CONFIRMATION ID:	sfowvh-5167171538294
TRANSACTION TIME:	6/16/2015 5:15:38 PM


State Fair of West Virginia 
On-line Entries Receipt Summary
2 TOTAL ITEMS IN CART:	$0.00

CONFIRMATION ID:	sfowvh-5167171538294
Transaction Time: 6/16/2015 5:15:38 PM


Now it`s official.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm right in the "beamer" alongside you, Solo!


What I do not understand is why the Black community is not furious about the lying. She lied to get grant money to go to Howard University. She talked to children and said she understood their trials and tribulations. She lied to get on the NAACP board. Basically her whole life is a lie. She still keeps lying according to her parents. I guess her intentions were good, is their ignorant response. Have they no pride?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS: I want a Beemer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well my friends, it`s official. I`ve emailed a description of my two entries for the WV state fair this year. My blue and yellow queen sized afghan, and a pot of my home made apple and blackberry jelly.
> Hopefully this week I`ll get my two entry tags for it, then on the 1st or 2nd of July, hubby will be taking me to Greenbrier County to drop off my entries at the state fair.
> So if you don`t see me for days at a time....I`m knitting like I`ve never knitted before!!!! My arms will be a blur!!!!


WendyBee,

Let us know if you win a prize. I will pray that you do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS: I want a Beemer.


Vote for Hillary and you'll get one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Well my friends, it`s official. I`ve emailed a description of my two entries for the WV state fair this year. My blue and yellow queen sized afghan, and a pot of my home made apple and blackberry jelly.
> Hopefully this week I`ll get my two entry tags for it, then on the 1st or 2nd of July, hubby will be taking me to Greenbrier County to drop off my entries at the state fair.
> So if you don`t see me for days at a time....I`m knitting like I`ve never knitted before!!!! My arms will be a blur!!!!


 :thumbup: Yeah Wendy! You might be so exhausted from knitting that you'll sleep all the way to the Fair. Here's hoping for ribbons for both entries. And if you don't have time for pics before you leave, I hope we can see them after you have them back home again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have always avoided projects with zippers because I despise sewing and using a sewing machine. But watched this and it makes using zippers almost possible.
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-sew-zipper


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for thinking of me today.
> DH went to Dr. and needs to see another orthoped. for a diff. type of shoulder operation (reverse shoulder). That app't is for next Thurs. More waiting. :?


Your poor DH. Both shoulders now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> lots of smiles for these pics; surprised to see how many puppies have heart shapes and mustaches
> 
> http://www.reshareworthy.com/33-dogs-with-unique-coats/


Those were amazing. The Akita looks like our part Akita part Chow we had a few years ago. He never got hot or cold with his hair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well my friends, it`s official. I`ve emailed a description of my two entries for the WV state fair this year. My blue and yellow queen sized afghan, and a pot of my home made apple and blackberry jelly.
> Hopefully this week I`ll get my two entry tags for it, then on the 1st or 2nd of July, hubby will be taking me to Greenbrier County to drop off my entries at the state fair.
> So if you don`t see me for days at a time....I`m knitting like I`ve never knitted before!!!! My arms will be a blur!!!!


Go girl! You can do it. Look for a place for your prizes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What I do not understand is why the Black community is not furious about the lying. She lied to get grant money to go to Howard University. She talked to children and said she understood their trials and tribulations. She lied to get on the NAACP board. Basically her whole life is a lie. She still keeps lying according to her parents. I guess her intentions were good, is their ignorant response. Have they no pride?


That is the most bizarre story yet. You can't make this stuff up. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wkbw.com/news/local-woman-put-her-business-on-wheels-to-create-the-areas-only-yarn-truck
WCK do this and come to my house. I will buy from you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CT, is this the same test you talked about before - the 94%? or another one?
> 
> Test on Thursday! Must sign off and start my prayers for him. I know he will do very, very well.


No it is another test. Thanks for you prayers LL you are becoming my prayer warrior.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A shorter recovery period sounds like good news Jokim :thumbup:


Yes, it does! That is welcome news, if the dr. decides that it's the way to go for my DH.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it is an easy procedure. Have faith. Please let us know. I am thinking of you a lot. I will pray for an easy time of it all.


Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, LL. The waiting is the hard part, right now.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There are places, yes. We must drive to them...


Yes, unfortunately, these doggie park locations are not very convenient sometimes. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well my friends, it`s official. I`ve emailed a description of my two entries for the WV state fair this year. My blue and yellow queen sized afghan, and a pot of my home made apple and blackberry jelly.
> Hopefully this week I`ll get my two entry tags for it, then on the 1st or 2nd of July, hubby will be taking me to Greenbrier County to drop off my entries at the state fair.
> So if you don`t see me for days at a time....I`m knitting like I`ve never knitted before!!!! My arms will be a blur!!!!


Good luck on your entries into the state fair, Wendy Bee. It is such a rewarding feeling to have an item you've made in the state competition. Let us know how you do. Prayers and crossed fingers going out to you.♥
Lots of knitting for sure! But please gauge yourself and don't overdo it. We don't want sprained wrists, elbows, fingers, tendons, etc., because then you'll not be able to do any handicrafts for a long while.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just got my entry confirmation by email which I`ve saved already.
> 
> State Fair of West Virginia
> On-line Entries Receipt
> ...


You're off and running! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well my friends, it`s official. I`ve emailed a description of my two entries for the WV state fair this year. My blue and yellow queen sized afghan, and a pot of my home made apple and blackberry jelly.
> Hopefully this week I`ll get my two entry tags for it, then on the 1st or 2nd of July, hubby will be taking me to Greenbrier County to drop off my entries at the state fair.
> So if you don`t see me for days at a time....I`m knitting like I`ve never knitted before!!!! My arms will be a blur!!!!


Best of luck to you, WendyBee!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just got my entry confirmation by email which I`ve saved already.
> 
> State Fair of West Virginia
> On-line Entries Receipt
> ...


Yay! You have my vote!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What I do not understand is why the Black community is not furious about the lying. She lied to get grant money to go to Howard University. She talked to children and said she understood their trials and tribulations. She lied to get on the NAACP board. Basically her whole life is a lie. She still keeps lying according to her parents. I guess her intentions were good, is their ignorant response. Have they no pride?


Something very peculiar about her and her behavior!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What I do not understand is why the Black community is not furious about the lying. She lied to get grant money to go to Howard University. She talked to children and said she understood their trials and tribulations. She lied to get on the NAACP board. Basically her whole life is a lie. She still keeps lying according to her parents. I guess her intentions were good, is their ignorant response. Have they no pride?


That's what I find so astounding - lying is barely mentioned, and the people on the left don't seem to mind it. They really just don't seem to mind. How can that be?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Vote for Hillary and you'll get one.


  :thumbup: Good one, LL. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS: I want a Beemer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your poor DH. Both shoulders now?


Waiting. I'm right with you. The pace in medicine is very slow, except of course in life or death emergencies. I hope that's because they're very cautious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your poor DH. Both shoulders now?


No, I'm sorry if I didn't make myself clear. The first Dr., the one he saw today, said that DH should see another orthoped. surgeon who does this 'reverse shoulder procedure'. That perhaps this is the surgery procedure DH should have done from the start, since, if the procedure the first Dr. wants to do is not successful, DH will have to go and have the reverse shoulder procedure done anyway. So, why not have the reverse shoulder procedure to begin with. 
It is the left shoulder that is affected, and there are only 2 surgeons locally who perform this sort of shoulder surgery.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those were amazing. The Akita looks like our part Akita part Chow we had a few years ago. He never got hot or cold with his hair.


I loved seeing all those hearts; I've never seen a real dog with a heart shape.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the most bizarre story yet. You can't make this stuff up. :shock:


Mark Twain said truth is stranger than fiction and the more I see the news the more I believe he was right :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wkbw.com/news/local-woman-put-her-business-on-wheels-to-create-the-areas-only-yarn-truck
> WCK do this and come to my house. I will buy from you.


 :thumbup: :lol: Now wouldn't that be fun - it could be my retirement job. Jokim this lady is near Buffalo, have you heard of her?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wkbw.com/news/local-woman-put-her-business-on-wheels-to-create-the-areas-only-yarn-truck
> WCK do this and come to my house. I will buy from you.


What a wonderful idea!! I wish that lady every success...she deserves it. And it brings a lot of people together socially.
Good luck to her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is your Mama, DS and cousin today CB? Hope they're all continuing to improve.

DH got a summons to show up for jury selection next month. He thinks it will be interesting and hopes he gets chosen. If he is, he has to be prepared to serve for 10 days starting immediately. I hope it isn't a horrible crime; I think it would be hard for anyone to serve on that kind of a jury.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your Mama, DS and cousin today CB? Hope they're all continuing to improve.
> 
> DH got a summons to show up for jury selection next month. He thinks it will be interesting and hopes he gets chosen. If he is, he has to be prepared to serve for 10 days starting immediately. I hope it isn't a horrible crime; I think it would be hard for anyone to serve on that kind of a jury.


WCK Mama came home about 4 today. She is happy to be home. I haven't heard from my cousin. Last I heard he was slowly getting better. Thanks for asking.
My son, DH and Daddy loved to serve on jury duty. The one DH was on was a young boy that they had to send to prison for a few years for armed robbery. Maybe Mr. WCK will get something interesting but not a horrible crime. I don't think I could serve either on a murder case. I would have to plead insanity or something.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good luck on your entries into the state fair, Wendy Bee. It is such a rewarding feeling to have an item you've made in the state competition. Let us know how you do. Prayers and crossed fingers going out to you.♥
> Lots of knitting for sure! But please gauge yourself and don't overdo it. We don't want sprained wrists, elbows, fingers, tendons, etc., because then you'll not be able to do any handicrafts for a long while.♥


Thank you so much Jokim. ♥
I still have another pattern repeat of it to go. Will probably need to buy another ball of yarn for it this week, and hope to finish it by Monday or Tuesday. I may have to knit a few more feet of the yellow edging too. As of Sunday I have 300 repeats of the yellow cable edging.Plus it will take a day or two for me to sew it on. Makes me wish that I could crochet, so I could crochet on the edging for a neater look.
As soon as it`s washed, and on the washing line - I will take lots of pics. Will probably need hubby to help me carry it as it will be quite heavy when it`s wet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Mama came home about 4 today. She is happy to be home. I haven't heard from my cousin. Last I heard he was slowly getting better. Thanks for asking.
> My son, DH and Daddy loved to serve on jury duty. The one DH was on was a young boy that they had to send to prison for a few years for armed robbery. Maybe Mr. WCK will get something interesting but not a horrible crime. I don't think I could serve either on a murder case. I would have to plead insanity or something.


Oh Bumpy that`s excellent news. Praise the Lord!!
I`m sure being home among her loved ones will speed your Mothers recovery a lot more than medication could ever do.
Now go get yourself some well earned rest too. I`m sure you will sleep a lot better yourself tonight.
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Mama came home about 4 today. She is happy to be home. I haven't heard from my cousin. Last I heard he was slowly getting better. Thanks for asking.
> My son, DH and Daddy loved to serve on jury duty. The one DH was on was a young boy that they had to send to prison for a few years for armed robbery. Maybe Mr. WCK will get something interesting but not a horrible crime. I don't think I could serve either on a murder case. I would have to plead insanity or something.


That's wonderful news CB!! PTL for her quick recovery! I bet she is thrilled to be home. The last time I was in the hospital, I couldn't wait to get home. Is your sister still in the house with her?

One of my friends served on a robbery and assault case years ago, but no one got seriously hurt. She did find it very interesting with all of the instructions and procedures and what to take into account and what not. I don't think I could do a murder case or where a child was hurt.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Best of luck to you, WendyBee!!!


Thanks so much bon. I honestly could not have come this far if I hadn`t had all of you at D&P encouraging me this past year.
I started this afghan New News Day 2014 with just a glimmer of an idea of what I wanted, and still designing as I went along. 
Last year I gave up for quite a while. Partly because I had other projects, and partly because I knew I wouldn`t finish it in time for the state fair last year.
To be honest, I`ll be glad to see the back of it. The weather is so hot, and it`s making the knitting of it quite difficult as sweat keeps running in my eyes. But I`m soldiering on the best I can now I see the end is in sight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much Jokim. ♥
> I still have another pattern repeat of it to go. Will probably need to buy another ball of yarn for it this week, and hope to finish it by Monday or Tuesday. I may have to knit a few more feet of the yellow edging too. As of Sunday I have 300 repeats of the yellow cable edging.Plus it will take a day or two for me to sew it on. Makes me wish that I could crochet, so I could crochet on the edging for a neater look.
> As soon as it`s washed, and on the washing line - I will take lots of pics. Will probably need hubby to help me carry it as it will be quite heavy when it`s wet.


 :thumbup: You're amazing Wendy; a real worker bee!!

Maybe you'll learn crochet for next year's afghan?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Mama came home about 4 today. She is happy to be home. I haven't heard from my cousin. Last I heard he was slowly getting better. Thanks for asking.
> My son, DH and Daddy loved to serve on jury duty. The one DH was on was a young boy that they had to send to prison for a few years for armed robbery. Maybe Mr. WCK will get something interesting but not a horrible crime. I don't think I could serve either on a murder case. I would have to plead insanity or something.


Great news about your Mom, CB. She feels much better being home to recuperate. Hope she heals quickly and well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much Jokim. ♥
> I still have another pattern repeat of it to go. Will probably need to buy another ball of yarn for it this week, and hope to finish it by Monday or Tuesday. I may have to knit a few more feet of the yellow edging too. As of Sunday I have 300 repeats of the yellow cable edging.Plus it will take a day or two for me to sew it on. Makes me wish that I could crochet, so I could crochet on the edging for a neater look.
> As soon as it`s washed, and on the washing line - I will take lots of pics. Will probably need hubby to help me carry it as it will be quite heavy when it`s wet.


You will take photos, I hope, before sending it to the s.f.
I know it'll be eye-catching and deserving of an award.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight Ladies of Denim Country!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight Ladies of Denim Country!♥


Goodnight Jokim; will you be back to your golf game tomorrow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh LL has the chicken bandit dogs. Not only do they like to test drivers skills on main roads, now they are into catch the chicken if you can. 

Oh my gosh WCK the hearts are not the only thing I saw on there. There was an X rated one to. Poor thing going through life like that. 

Yeah WEBee hope you get blue ribbons for all your work. But then I know you will.

Jokim glad there may be an easier way for his surgery. But sounds like things are not settled for you yet.

Dolezal is a true off the wall can't believe what she has done person. But it does remind me of someone else who has done almost the same things and got away with it as none seem to believe he did it.

Yeah CB he did it and such good grade too. 

It was wonderful here today upper 70's and no humidity. 

Joey you will have the best of both worlds sleep in and grands too. 

My mother love to send me to camp. Bible camp, Girl scout camp, Y day camp all in the same summer. Do you get the feeling she was trying to get rid of me? I think she was, wonder why????

I clean my key board too. I pick it up and turn upside down and shake works for me. 

I think I am punch drunk. Today work on the fingerless glove tonight I look at fingerless glove. Tomorrow will be the funeral for the fingerless glove .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good night Jokim since you miss my good night I will come on tomorrow night and tell you good night after you have left too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie!! Sweden is creating an on-line game with you as the featured character!! You're famous!

http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/15/unravel-ps4-xbox-one-pc/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard on the weather channel WeBee that east was going to be extremely hot this week. So am sure you will have a time of it knitting. Put your feet in cold water with ice cubes in it. Why I don't know just sounds like a way to cool your feet down and maybe you can fool your body into thinking it is cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie!! Sweden is creating an on-line game with you as the featured character!! You're famous!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/15/unravel-ps4-xbox-one-pc/


That is so neat and they got the name right too. I am famous Nice red color too.

Leave it to you to find something like that.

Am leaving now my eyes are half mast and my chin is hitting my chest area. So will be on tomorrow a bit earlier as I can then tell everyone good night for a change.

God Bless all with a good nights sleep and a joyful tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh LL has the chicken bandit dogs. Not only do they like to test drivers skills on main roads, now they are into catch the chicken if you can.
> 
> Oh my gosh WCK the hearts are not the only thing I saw on there. There was an X rated one to. Poor thing going through life like that.
> 
> ...


  I noticed that puppy too Yarnie; poor boy.

Are you ripping tomorrow Yarnie? I am feeling just a teeny, tiny bit guilty - but also having way too much fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Mama came home about 4 today. She is happy to be home. I haven't heard from my cousin. Last I heard he was slowly getting better. Thanks for asking.
> My son, DH and Daddy loved to serve on jury duty. The one DH was on was a young boy that they had to send to prison for a few years for armed robbery. Maybe Mr. WCK will get something interesting but not a horrible crime. I don't think I could serve either on a murder case. I would have to plead insanity or something.


CB, I'm so glad she's home!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. I'll be away for a few days. Have fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. I'll be away for a few days. Have fun!


Enjoy your family time Bonnie!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful news CB!! PTL for her quick recovery! I bet she is thrilled to be home. The last time I was in the hospital, I couldn't wait to get home. Is your sister still in the house with her?
> 
> One of my friends served on a robbery and assault case years ago, but no one got seriously hurt. She did find it very interesting with all of the instructions and procedures and what to take into account and what not. I don't think I could do a murder case or where a child was hurt.


Yes my sister is home with her. 
My Daddy had to be in a witness in a murder case. I think I told y'all about someone coming into his paint store and chasing a man. He used my Daddy as a human shield but the man reached around my Daddy and shot the man . The murderer caught the man with his wife so he chased him down and killed him. I had been outside working in the yard. My sister called me to tell me what happened. I went to the shop in what I had on. I had a white shoe and a black shoe on. I hid from the tv crew in the bathroom.The whole town came to see what was going. We had to clean up the blood from the back of the store with kitty litter. Daddy had to testify in court. He was on the news for about a week telling what happened. The man that killed the other man got 15 years but got out in 7 years. Crazy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh LL has the chicken bandit dogs. Not only do they like to test drivers skills on main roads, now they are into catch the chicken if you can.
> 
> Oh my gosh WCK the hearts are not the only thing I saw on there. There was an X rated one to. Poor thing going through life like that.
> 
> ...


So are you ripping the gloves? I have thought about killing the fox I am working on too. I have one leg and 2 ears. I hate that fox. It is almost as bad as the alligator I made last year. Grrrr. We could have a double funeral.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. I'll be away for a few days. Have fun!


Have fun with all of those grands , Bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes my sister is home with her.
> My Daddy had to be in a witness in a murder case. I think I told y'all about someone coming into his paint store and chasing a man. He used my Daddy as a human shield but the man reached around my Daddy and shot the man . The murderer caught the man with his wife so he chased him down and killed him. I had been outside working in the yard. My sister called me to tell me what happened. I went to the shop in what I had on. I had a white shoe and a black shoe on. I hid from the tv crew in the bathroom.The whole town came to see what was going. We had to clean up the blood from the back of the store with kitty litter. Daddy had to testify in court. He was on the news for about a week telling what happened. The man that killed the other man got 15 years but got out in 7 years. Crazy.


Gosh that was a terrifying experience for your Dad and your whole family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So are you ripping the gloves? I have thought about killing the fox I am working on too. I have one leg and 2 ears. I hate that fox. It is almost as bad as the alligator I made last year. Grrrr. We could have a double funeral.


If you hate it, it's hard to keep working on it. If you really hate it, a funeral might be the best option.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you hate it, it's hard to keep working on it. If you really hate it, a funeral might be the best option.


The pattern is terrible. So many mistakes. I am almost finished so I will try to see how it will look. It is going to be felted so maybe all of the mess will look like a fox.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The pattern is terrible. So many mistakes. I am almost finished so I will try to see how it will look. It is going to be felted so maybe all of the mess will look like a fox.


Felting hides a lot! If you're almost done then grit your teeth and finish it off.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

We almost hit 100 yesterday. Yikes that is hot and with the humidity it felt so much hotter. Was hoping for one of those isolated thunderstorms so that I would not have to water this morning, but alas the sprinklers are working as I write.

I am so happy, took the jet skis in and they got them running. Now just have to wait until one of the sons come over to help me get them into the lake. (One to drive the car to the launch and got home and one to drive the jet ski back to the dock)

Getting a protective coating done on my new car. It protects the paint and coats the underside. That is a nice feature, since it sits outside a lot. Thank goodness for loner cars, since I can go grocery shopping and get ready for another fun filled house.

Got the bug to spin again. So found some merino that is called cinnabar. It is more a barn red than a true red. Then I must start on my Romney again, but just needed some color to work with while working on my white cotton project.

Glad to hear so many are on the mend and doing well. Off to move the sprinklers............


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No it is another test. Thanks for you prayers LL you are becoming my prayer warrior.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, LL. The waiting is the hard part, right now.♥


Yes, it is a hard part.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, unfortunately, these doggie park locations are not very convenient sometimes. :|


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what I find so astounding - lying is barely mentioned, and the people on the left don't seem to mind it. They really just don't seem to mind. How can that be?


Because they all lie and are deluded. Truth, honesty, trustworthiness, integrity, and faith are foreign to liberals. Once you start pulling the thread of truth telling from your character, it collapses, and all the facets of character are destroyed.

To understand the liberals position on this, I think you have to examine what each one has to gain. The NAACP is embarrassed by this woman and just wanted to disassociate themselves from her. The race baiters like Sharpton and Jackson like her wanting to be black, not white. They have very messed up children themselves. Her family is hurt and confused. She is obviously mentally unbalanced. She began this hoax for personal gain. Since then, she's become more unbalanced. I wonder if she would have become this confused if her parents had spent more time nurturing her instead of adopting so many bi-racial children, but the adopted brother on TV yesterday seemed humble and focused and concerned for her. She is just a flawed, mentally unstable person. She and Bruce Jenner are alike in that they changed their identities for gain. I don't think she did this for attention like Jenner though. She just wanted an easy route to a position of power and was willing to erase her identity to get it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, unfortunately, these doggie park locations are not very convenient sometimes. :|


You know, they have closed many doggie parks in the Midwest recently. There is a doggie flu that was making dogs I'll and some died. It is spread by contact. I am worrying a little about whether it will be going on in the fall. My dog sitter, DD1, is joining us in Florida in September. Both our dogs will need to go to a sitter. The last time we did a commercial sitter for both dogs (hers and ours) they hated it and got stressed. Now, I have to worry about a killing flu.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was doing much better & since DH doesn't cook I decided to drive to grocery to buy some veggies & meat for stew, soup & a good casserole. Things went well as I used the cart & quickly found what I wanted & had to use regular cart outside which was OK, but when I opened the back door of the car -- I didnt bend down far enough & hit my forehead on the open car door! I thought I was going to pass out but kept saying NO, NO!

So I now have headaches on the top & front of my head. I called DH to come by DD to drive me home. I called Dr. & he said there isn't much else that could be done as I just bumped another place on my head! It didn't break the skin this time but bruised. Haven't cooked yet!

I'm not caught up on reading so praying for those who need prayers as God will know who of you need prayers.

I'm off to bed. Janie


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard on the weather channel WeBee that east was going to be extremely hot this week. So am sure you will have a time of it knitting. Put your feet in cold water with ice cubes in it. Why I don't know just sounds like a way to cool your feet down and maybe you can fool your body into thinking it is cold.


Thanks for the tip Yarny ♥
I`ve got my afghan over my desk to take up most of the weight while I knit it. And as it gets longer, I have to move further away so it won`t drag on the floor.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I was doing much better & since DH doesn't cook I decided to drive to grocery to buy some veggies & meat for stew, soup & a good casserole. Things went well as I used the cart & quickly found what I wanted & had to use regular cart outside which was OK, but when I opened the back door of the car -- I didnt bend down far enough & hit my forehead on the open car door! I thought I was going to pass out but kept saying NO, NO!
> 
> So I now have headaches on the top & front of my head. I called DH to come by DD to drive me home. I called Dr. & he said there isn't much else that could be done as I just bumped another place on my head! It didn't break the skin this time but bruised. Haven't cooked yet!
> 
> ...


Oh no poor Janie. And you were doing so well. At least the bruise has come out on it, so that`s a good thing. If ever a good thing can come out of bumping your head that is.
If you`re feeling sick or dizzy, you may need to go to the ER Janie.
My love and prayers and winging their way to you as I type.
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Because they all lie and are deluded. Truth, honesty, trustworthiness, integrity, and faith are foreign to liberals. Once you start pulling the thread of truth telling from your character, it collapses, and all the facets of character are destroyed.
> 
> To understand the liberals position on this, I think you have to examine what each one has to gain. The NAACP is embarrassed by this woman and just wanted to disassociate themselves from her. The race baiters like Sharpton and Jackson like her wanting to be black, not white. They have very messed up children themselves. Her family is hurt and confused. She is obviously mentally unbalanced. She began this hoax for personal gain. Since then, she's become more unbalanced. I wonder if she would have become this confused if her parents had spent more time nurturing her instead of adopting so many bi-racial children, but the adopted brother on TV yesterday seemed humble and focused and concerned for her. She is just a flawed, mentally unstable person. She and Bruce Jenner are alike in that they changed their identities for gain. I don't think she did this for attention like Jenner though. She just wanted an easy route to a position of power and was willing to erase her identity to get it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo, you're going to need another beam me up moment - "Nutella is destroying the world". (Ferraro uses sustainable palm oil)

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/french-minister-segolene-royal-says-nutella-is-destroying-is-the-world-france-should-stop-eating-it

And of course we already knew this, but chocolate is healthy and keeps us smart and skinny 

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/chocolate-is-healthy-prevents-diabetes-improves-thinking-and-keeps-you-skinny-scientists-say


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I was doing much better & since DH doesn't cook I decided to drive to grocery to buy some veggies & meat for stew, soup & a good casserole. Things went well as I used the cart & quickly found what I wanted & had to use regular cart outside which was OK, but when I opened the back door of the car -- I didnt bend down far enough & hit my forehead on the open car door! I thought I was going to pass out but kept saying NO, NO!
> 
> So I now have headaches on the top & front of my head. I called DH to come by DD to drive me home. I called Dr. & he said there isn't much else that could be done as I just bumped another place on my head! It didn't break the skin this time but bruised. Haven't cooked yet!
> 
> ...


Oh Janie noooo! Girl take care of yourself. XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We've crossed the ridiculous border years ago, Solo. :-(


That is so true.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wkbw.com/news/local-woman-put-her-business-on-wheels-to-create-the-areas-only-yarn-truck
> WCK do this and come to my house. I will buy from you.


What a fun idea. It needs to be bigger. We a living area in the front and the store set up in the back. I'll even drive.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Because they all lie and are deluded. Truth, honesty, trustworthiness, integrity, and faith are foreign to liberals. Once you start pulling the thread of truth telling from your character, it collapses, and all the facets of character are destroyed.
> 
> To understand the liberals position on this, I think you have to examine what each one has to gain. The NAACP is embarrassed by this woman and just wanted to disassociate themselves from her. The race baiters like Sharpton and Jackson like her wanting to be black, not white. They have very messed up children themselves. Her family is hurt and confused. She is obviously mentally unbalanced. She began this hoax for personal gain. Since then, she's become more unbalanced. I wonder if she would have become this confused if her parents had spent more time nurturing her instead of adopting so many bi-racial children, but the adopted brother on TV yesterday seemed humble and focused and concerned for her. She is just a flawed, mentally unstable person. She and Bruce Jenner are alike in that they changed their identities for gain. I don't think she did this for attention like Jenner though. She just wanted an easy route to a position of power and was willing to erase her identity to get it.


I am not sure that I agree with your statement about her parents. This woman is insane. She now says that since there are no pictures of her mother being pregnant, she might not be her mom. And because the birth certificate was issued a month and a half after she was born she questions its authenticity. What an idiot, she was born at home and it took that long to be processed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh did you hear about Hillary's latest money grab. She charged the Florida's Boys and Girls Club $200,000 for the fundraiser. Condi Rice spoke there 5 years ago and was paid $60,000. Condi donated the money back to the Club, Hillary kept her fee. Condi raised more money than Hillary did. So Hillary was paid more, kept the money and could not raise money for the kids. I guess that is the Clinton way of caring for the kids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> We almost hit 100 yesterday. Yikes that is hot and with the humidity it felt so much hotter. Was hoping for one of those isolated thunderstorms so that I would not have to water this morning, but alas the sprinklers are working as I write.
> 
> ...


Are the puppies spending lots of time in the water when it's so hot?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I was doing much better & since DH doesn't cook I decided to drive to grocery to buy some veggies & meat for stew, soup & a good casserole. Things went well as I used the cart & quickly found what I wanted & had to use regular cart outside which was OK, but when I opened the back door of the car -- I didnt bend down far enough & hit my forehead on the open car door! I thought I was going to pass out but kept saying NO, NO!
> 
> So I now have headaches on the top & front of my head. I called DH to come by DD to drive me home. I called Dr. & he said there isn't much else that could be done as I just bumped another place on my head! It didn't break the skin this time but bruised. Haven't cooked yet!
> 
> ...


OMG Janie, you've had a tough time of it lately  Try to stay cool and avoid bright lights. Hope you're feeling much better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I saw this on facebook today, this is for those who are hurting today.


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This woman knits the most amazing little miniatures and they have so much detail knit into the design.






The socks are on her fingers


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh LL has the chicken bandit dogs. Not only do they like to test drivers skills on main roads, now they are into catch the chicken if you can.
> 
> Oh my gosh WCK the hearts are not the only thing I saw on there. There was an X rated one to. Poor thing going through life like that.
> 
> ...


You're right, Yarnie. Things are not settled here, by a long shot. Keeping my fingers crossed.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You know, they have closed many doggie parks in the Midwest recently. There is a doggie flu that was making dogs I'll and some died. It is spread by contact. I am worrying a little about whether it will be going on in the fall. My dog sitter, DD1, is joining us in Florida in September. Both our dogs will need to go to a sitter. The last time we did a commercial sitter for both dogs (hers and ours) they hated it and got stressed. Now, I have to worry about a killing flu.


Let's hope the dog flu issue is resolved by the time you have to leave your dogs with the sitter.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I was doing much better & since DH doesn't cook I decided to drive to grocery to buy some veggies & meat for stew, soup & a good casserole. Things went well as I used the cart & quickly found what I wanted & had to use regular cart outside which was OK, but when I opened the back door of the car -- I didnt bend down far enough & hit my forehead on the open car door! I thought I was going to pass out but kept saying NO, NO!
> 
> So I now have headaches on the top & front of my head. I called DH to come by DD to drive me home. I called Dr. & he said there isn't much else that could be done as I just bumped another place on my head! It didn't break the skin this time but bruised. Haven't cooked yet!
> 
> ...


Prayers and hugs going out for you, Janie. Hope you get well quickly. ♥
Stay away from car doors.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo, you're going to need another beam me up moment - "Nutella is destroying the world". (Ferraro uses sustainable palm oil)
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/french-minister-segolene-royal-says-nutella-is-destroying-is-the-world-france-should-stop-eating-it
> 
> ...


Oh No! Not Nutella! I love the stuff!♥
What's next? Reese's PB Cups? ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh No! Not Nutella! I love the stuff!♥
> What's next? Reese's PB Cups? ;-)


These are the critical matters facing governments :roll:

How are you Jokim? Did you golf today?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This woman knits the most amazing little miniatures and they have so much detail knit into the design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I had her talent and patience!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are the critical matters facing governments :roll:
> 
> How are you Jokim? Did you golf today?


They're diversions designed to keep us off guard and focused away from the real issues of the total destruction of our culture.
I am fine, a bit tired and sore, but fine. Thank you for asking. Yes, I did golf today, and, after a week's absence, I felt it! 
Afterwards, I planted tomatoes and did some gardening. 
I feel sore and in need of serious bed-rest. ;-) 
How are you, Kitty?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight ladies of Denim Country. Tomorrow is another busy day. Chat again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> They're diversions designed to keep us off guard and focused away from the real issues of the total destruction of our culture.
> I am fine, a bit tired and sore, but fine. Thank you for asking. Yes, I did golf today, and, after a week's absence, I felt it!
> Afterwards, I planted tomatoes and did some gardening.
> I feel sore and in need of serious bed-rest. ;-)
> How are you, Kitty?


Thanks Jokim, I'm fine too. It's been hot, so I haven't been doing anything very strenuous at all lately. We had a lovely time at the knitting circle this afternoon, told some good stories and shared laughter.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, I'm up with a headache so sending greetings!

A friend sent this to me about US Rep. Paul Gosar's reference to American Indians as "Wards of the Federal Government" following a discussion about the controversial Arizonia Land Deal that opens the door for the country's 3 rd largest copper mind.

Gosar revealed the truth -- the true feelings of the Feeral Government! "Tribes, you can call yourselves Sovereign Nations, but when it comes down to the final test, you're not really Sovereign because WE still have plenary authority over you."

In 1978 American Indians were given the right to express our religion through the American Indian Religious Freedom Act. The Oak Flat Area is very sacred to the Apache burial grounds.

If this copper mine is allowed to drill & blast, most of this site will be gone as we know it! I'm barely able to understand what is going on.

The Apache Tribe voted for Kirkpatrick (a Democrat) who they believed would stand up for the tribe, but Kirkpatrick has refused to help! Damned Democrat!

I'm going to bed as cannot think about this horrible thing!
This is picture of some of the protesting Apache Indians.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what I find so astounding - lying is barely mentioned, and the people on the left don't seem to mind it. They really just don't seem to mind. How can that be?


I don't see many, if any, defending her. Now she is saying there is no proof that she is white. She definitely needs professional help. In the few interviews I have heard, she hasn't stated why she wants to be black, only that's how she sees herself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Mama came home about 4 today. She is happy to be home. I haven't heard from my cousin. Last I heard he was slowly getting better. Thanks for asking.
> My son, DH and Daddy loved to serve on jury duty. The one DH was on was a young boy that they had to send to prison for a few years for armed robbery. Maybe Mr. WCK will get something interesting but not a horrible crime. I don't think I could serve either on a murder case. I would have to plead insanity or something.


Wonderful news CB. She'll do much better at home.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much Jokim. ♥
> I still have another pattern repeat of it to go. Will probably need to buy another ball of yarn for it this week, and hope to finish it by Monday or Tuesday. I may have to knit a few more feet of the yellow edging too. As of Sunday I have 300 repeats of the yellow cable edging.Plus it will take a day or two for me to sew it on. Makes me wish that I could crochet, so I could crochet on the edging for a neater look.
> As soon as it`s washed, and on the washing line - I will take lots of pics. Will probably need hubby to help me carry it as it will be quite heavy when it`s wet.


Your afghan sounds lovely WendyBee, you are putting so much work into it. I think you could learn crochet easily. Seeing the knitting you do, crochet wouldn't be hard for you to grasp. Give it a try in between baby blankets.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I was doing much better & since DH doesn't cook I decided to drive to grocery to buy some veggies & meat for stew, soup & a good casserole. Things went well as I used the cart & quickly found what I wanted & had to use regular cart outside which was OK, but when I opened the back door of the car -- I didnt bend down far enough & hit my forehead on the open car door! I thought I was going to pass out but kept saying NO, NO!
> 
> So I now have headaches on the top & front of my head. I called DH to come by DD to drive me home. I called Dr. & he said there isn't much else that could be done as I just bumped another place on my head! It didn't break the skin this time but bruised. Haven't cooked yet!
> 
> ...


Ouch. I guess there isn't much they can do for the second bump. At least you didn't pass out and were able to get some assistance. Take it easy. Hugs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks for the tip Yarny ♥
> I`ve got my afghan over my desk to take up most of the weight while I knit it. And as it gets longer, I have to move further away so it won`t drag on the floor.


I did the same thing when I was making a king size afghan, many years ago. I rolled mine into a log as I worked on it. They do get to be so heavy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't see many, if any, defending her. Now she is saying there is no proof that she is white. She definitely needs professional help. In the few interviews I have heard, she hasn't stated why she wants to be black, only that's how she sees herself.


I imagine she's really upset with the NAADQ for exposing the truth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo, you're going to need another beam me up moment - "Nutella is destroying the world". (Ferraro uses sustainable palm oil)
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/french-minister-segolene-royal-says-nutella-is-destroying-is-the-world-france-should-stop-eating-it
> 
> ...


They just want to take everything tasty out of your life. Poo-poo on them. Hershey's still makes their chocolate spreads and they have 3 kinds. YIPPEE!!! I'll stock up just in case.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This woman knits the most amazing little miniatures and they have so much detail knit into the design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her needlework is over the top brilliant, she even worked in shadowing on the roof of the house. Almost unbelievable. Thank you for posting this WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I am not sure that I agree with your statement about her parents. This woman is insane. She now says that since there are no pictures of her mother being pregnant, she might not be her mom. And because the birth certificate was issued a month and a half after she was born she questions its authenticity. What an idiot, she was born at home and it took that long to be processed.


A simple DNA test will confirm or deny who her parents are. It seems that she wants nothing whatsoever to do with her parents, for whatever reason.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Just shows how much she cares for the Middle Class and income equality. The Boys and Girls club could put that amount to much better use than Hillary.


The words coming out of Hillary's mouth say she cares for the middle class - OK they are someone else's words - but her actions say the opposite. The whole kickoff of her campaign was about staged events, only those approved of and vetted could get close to her and then she refused to answer their questions, only her pre approved questions were answered. This does not show her to be a caring person. It's all fake, fake, fake. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This woman knits the most amazing little miniatures and they have so much detail knit into the design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW. She is amazing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh No! Not Nutella! I love the stuff!♥
> What's next? Reese's PB Cups? ;-)


Never fear Jokim, Hershey's has 3 flavors. Chocolate, chocolate with almonds and their version of Nutella. Mix coconut flakes with the chocolate w/ almonds and it's almost like an Almond Joy candy bar. Yummy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I'm up with a headache so sending greetings!
> 
> A friend sent this to me about US Rep. Paul Gosar's reference to American Indians as "Wards of the Federal Government" following a discussion about the controversial Arizonia Land Deal that opens the door for the country's 3 rd largest copper mind.
> 
> ...


This is typical of the ongoing treatment of Native Americans by our government. Nothing has changed over the years. It is shameful. Kirkpatrick is typical of the politicians today, from both parties. Saying anything to get elected and then ignoring those same voters afterwards. Native Americans weren't left with much and to have what little they have taken is disgusting. It says a lot about what kind of person Kirkpatrick is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I imagine she's really upset with the NAADQ for exposing the truth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good to see you Gali. What's been going on with you?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Just when we were drying out Tropical Depression Bill has stalled just south of us. The front yard has returned to a pond, and will probably be a lake by tomorrow. When it moves, it will be heading for CB. We have already had 4 inches of rain and probably will have another 2 before Bill moves on. Stay dry CB.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good to see you Gali. What's been going on with you?


Just popping in and out of D&P. My sister and her family from CO left yesterday. before that I went to OH to visit Mom and my other sister and family. I am sick of all the rain, hail and thunderstorms, but won't burden you with my whinning about that, you and many many more have it worse than me. I am working on a shoulder wrap and I'm about to finish it, at least that was my plan but carved a piece out of an important finger, I think I can still work on it. What are you gals working on? When I get some time I'll post a pic of the wrap and a pic of my next project that I was very excited about but my excitment is wanning. Don't know why. good to talk to you... TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I imagine she's really upset with the NAADQ for exposing the truth.


 :shock: :-o :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I imagine she's really upset with the NAADQ for exposing the truth.


You are such a naughty, and I love it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just when we were drying out Tropical Depression Bill has stalled just south of us. The front yard has returned to a pond, and will probably be a lake by tomorrow. When it moves, it will be heading for CB. We have already had 4 inches of rain and probably will have another 2 before Bill moves on. Stay dry CB.


Does the rain affect the incidence of tornadoes? And so many other places would welcome so rain. We had a few little spits of rain, barely enough to moisten the sidewalk.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Just popping in and out of D&P. My sister and her family from CO left yesterday. before that I went to OH to visit Mom and my other sister and family. I am sick of all the rain, hail and thunderstorms, but won't burden you with my whinning about that, you and many many more have it worse than me. I am working on a shoulder wrap and I'm about to finish it, at least that was my plan but carved a piece out of an important finger, I think I can still work on it. What are you gals working on? When I get some time I'll post a pic of the wrap and a pic of my next project that I was very excited about but my excitment is wanning. Don't know why. good to talk to you... TL


Nice to see you Gali. Nice that you had visits with your family. Hope your finger heals quickly and we can see your wrap.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your afghan sounds lovely WendyBee, you are putting so much work into it. I think you could learn crochet easily. Seeing the knitting you do, crochet wouldn't be hard for you to grasp. Give it a try in between baby blankets.


I second Solo, Wendy Bee! Go for it! Learning crochet is not hard and it's a nice break from knitting and a treat for your hands and arms. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I imagine she's really upset with the NAADQ for exposing the truth.


Cute and clever, Gali. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A simple DNA test will confirm or deny who her parents are. It seems that she wants nothing whatsoever to do with her parents, for whatever reason.


I've heard on the radio that her ancestral background history has been checked all the way to 1671, and there is no African blood in her past! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never fear Jokim, Hershey's has 3 flavors. Chocolate, chocolate with almonds and their version of Nutella. Mix coconut flakes with the chocolate w/ almonds and it's almost like an Almond Joy candy bar. Yummy.


I'll have to try it, Solo. Thanks for the tip.
I did try Hershey's version of Nutella, and it didn't taste like the real thing. Perhaps too much Hershey's chocolate?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just when we were drying out Tropical Depression Bill has stalled just south of us. The front yard has returned to a pond, and will probably be a lake by tomorrow. When it moves, it will be heading for CB. We have already had 4 inches of rain and probably will have another 2 before Bill moves on. Stay dry CB.


Hope you survive Bill without much flooding, Solo. CB, also, hope you don't get too much rain up there in Arkansas. We've been watching the rain progression from Bill with interest to see if it will affect us, but so far it looks like it will only reach the northern PA counties.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just popping in and out of D&P. My sister and her family from CO left yesterday. before that I went to OH to visit Mom and my other sister and family. I am sick of all the rain, hail and thunderstorms, but won't burden you with my whinning about that, you and many many more have it worse than me. I am working on a shoulder wrap and I'm about to finish it, at least that was my plan but carved a piece out of an important finger, I think I can still work on it. What are you gals working on? When I get some time I'll post a pic of the wrap and a pic of my next project that I was very excited about but my excitment is wanning. Don't know why. good to talk to you... TL


Happy to hear from you again, Gali. Missed you.♥
I'm working on a prayer shawl, the one with a cross on either end. Can't wait till it's done. Want to start on other items.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope you survive Bill without much flooding, Solo. CB, also, hope you don't get too much rain up there in Arkansas. We've been watching the rain progression from Bill with interest to see if it will affect us, but so far it looks like it will only reach the northern PA counties.


Lots of rain but it is suppose to stop in a day or two. Not having to water the flowers. Yeah.
Have your roses bloomed yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1671031396445052


I love all of the quotes. I am not a Jeb fan but why change what he said from a book from 20years ago?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

An eye chart for just for us ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am disappointed in Dana Perino for trying to put spin on Jeb"s 20-year-old statement. First, I think it is a mistake for women to become unwed mothers by choice. But, it is a sacrifice and a good thing if the woman is mature and the child is one that would be unlikely to find an adoptive home. Some unwed mothers choose to adopt older children or disabled children and do it well. On the other hand, unwed teenagers rarely raise children well. The crime statistics and dysfunction seen in families where women are raising children without fathers or with a string of father figures proves that.

Unwed parenting is harmful to the woman and the child because the family is incomplete. But, there needs to be a balancing of what choice is more harmful. It is more harmful for a child to be aborted than to be raised by an unwed mother. It is more harmful for the mother to raise the child as an unwed mother than to wait for marriage. But, marrying the wrong man to escape the designation of unwed mother is often damaging to children. It depends on the maturity of both adults whether it can be done successfully. It is a complex decision and Dana's PC statement that it is hard is really a non-position. I imagine the statement Jeb made arose from his Catholic religious beliefs. I don't, however, think the Catholic Church would address any such decision without weighing the benefits and potential damage. I might be wrong, but I think the Chirch is less likely to take hard positions on this today than they were 20 years ago. So, why not let Jeb reassess his 20-year-old statement?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Just popping in and out of D&P. My sister and her family from CO left yesterday. before that I went to OH to visit Mom and my other sister and family. I am sick of all the rain, hail and thunderstorms, but won't burden you with my whinning about that, you and many many more have it worse than me. I am working on a shoulder wrap and I'm about to finish it, at least that was my plan but carved a piece out of an important finger, I think I can still work on it. What are you gals working on? When I get some time I'll post a pic of the wrap and a pic of my next project that I was very excited about but my excitment is wanning. Don't know why. good to talk to you... TL


Family visits are keeping you out of trouble.   Sounds like you had a good time.

I haven't been working on anything lately. I was attempting a shawl and received much needed help from the Denim crowd, but it has defeated me. I ripped it out and put the yarn away after the 4th attempt. I haven't been in the mood to tackle anything else lately. I can relate to your struggles.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Does the rain affect the incidence of tornadoes? And so many other places would welcome so rain. We had a few little spits of rain, barely enough to moisten the sidewalk.


Not this time. It was mostly just very heavy rain from the stalled tropical storm. Luckily we didn't have much wind either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I second Solo, Wendy Bee! Go for it! Learning crochet is not hard and it's a nice break from knitting and a treat for your hands and arms. :thumbup:


I can picture WendyBee taking off with crochet the same as she has with knitting. Her edging will be outstanding. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'll have to try it, Solo. Thanks for the tip.
> I did try Hershey's version of Nutella, and it didn't taste like the real thing. Perhaps too much Hershey's chocolate?


I am so hooked on the plain chocolate spread. I have found that I prefer it without the nut base.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Because they all lie and are deluded. Truth, honesty, trustworthiness, integrity, and faith are foreign to liberals. Once you start pulling the thread of truth telling from your character, it collapses, and all the facets of character are destroyed.
> 
> To understand the liberals position on this, I think you have to examine what each one has to gain. The NAACP is embarrassed by this woman and just wanted to disassociate themselves from her. The race baiters like Sharpton and Jackson like her wanting to be black, not white. They have very messed up children themselves. Her family is hurt and confused. She is obviously mentally unbalanced. She began this hoax for personal gain. Since then, she's become more unbalanced. I wonder if she would have become this confused if her parents had spent more time nurturing her instead of adopting so many bi-racial children, but the adopted brother on TV yesterday seemed humble and focused and concerned for her. She is just a flawed, mentally unstable person. She and Bruce Jenner are alike in that they changed their identities for gain. I don't think she did this for attention like Jenner though. She just wanted an easy route to a position of power and was willing to erase her identity to get it.


You said it all. Personal gain, how much do you want to bet next she will have a book deal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh No! Not Nutella! I love the stuff!♥
> What's next? Reese's PB Cups? ;-)


Do you know that Oreo Reese's PB cups flavor? Limited time only. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This woman knits the most amazing little miniatures and they have so much detail knit into the design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be blind if I did that much work, but it is beautiful


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I'm up with a headache so sending greetings!
> 
> A friend sent this to me about US Rep. Paul Gosar's reference to American Indians as "Wards of the Federal Government" following a discussion about the controversial Arizonia Land Deal that opens the door for the country's 3 rd largest copper mind.
> 
> ...


It has not changed has it Jayne. Promises broken again and again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just when we were drying out Tropical Depression Bill has stalled just south of us. The front yard has returned to a pond, and will probably be a lake by tomorrow. When it moves, it will be heading for CB. We have already had 4 inches of rain and probably will have another 2 before Bill moves on. Stay dry CB.


I saw what Bill did in your state, poor little one drowning. Telling you you should build an ark. This weather is nuts this year.

Must be global warming again you know that thing that even scientist can not agree on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just popping in and out of D&P. My sister and her family from CO left yesterday. before that I went to OH to visit Mom and my other sister and family. I am sick of all the rain, hail and thunderstorms, but won't burden you with my whinning about that, you and many many more have it worse than me. I am working on a shoulder wrap and I'm about to finish it, at least that was my plan but carved a piece out of an important finger, I think I can still work on it. What are you gals working on? When I get some time I'll post a pic of the wrap and a pic of my next project that I was very excited about but my excitment is wanning. Don't know why. good to talk to you... TL


You can whinning all you want. Will love seeing wrap. How did you manage to carve out a hole on your finger. Ouch, not good .
Felt like you with ruch shawl was making but at least I finish it. 
Trying fingerless gloves. Keep changing mind on pattern. I have two different ones with different patterns done. At least they are the same color. Not ripping them out this time. One that did not finish still has live stitches on it. Not going there no rip rip for me. 
Rip rest in peace fingerless glove.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I imagine she's really upset with the NAADQ for exposing the truth.


Now that is a good one :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> An eye chart for just for us ...


Having trouble reading bottom line. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Family visits are keeping you out of trouble.   Sounds like you had a good time.
> 
> I haven't been working on anything lately. I was attempting a shawl and received much needed help from the Denim crowd, but it has defeated me. I ripped it out and put the yarn away after the 4th attempt. I haven't been in the mood to tackle anything else lately. I can relate to your struggles.


May it RIP completely understand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh did you hear about Hillary's latest money grab. She charged the Florida's Boys and Girls Club $200,000 for the fundraiser. Condi Rice spoke there 5 years ago and was paid $60,000. Condi donated the money back to the Club, Hillary kept her fee. Condi raised more money than Hillary did. So Hillary was paid more, kept the money and could not raise money for the kids. I guess that is the Clinton way of caring for the kids.


Well you do know she left the White house with only the clothes she had on. But I think it was more then one outfit, and seems she drop a few things that she was taking with her.

Hillary is a Billerbee in womens clothing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC are you going to watch Poldark on PBS? It's on here sunday night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I caught up as much as I am going to be caught. 

Hubby a bit upset as baby robin has taken up residence in the garage . He keeps flying up instead of going out the door.

I am off to start another round of fingerless gloves.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> An eye chart for just for us ...


I not only read it, but made a sweater from it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

good answer WeBee :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

While you`re all praying for the people of South Carolina, and their tremendous losses, can I please ask that you say a prayer for my son Matt who is travelling to Kansas tomorrow to visit friends.
I`m so extremely worried about his safety. He`s never driven this far before, and with so many tensions in this country right now, I`m so afraid for his safety as he`ll be on his own.
It`s about an 18 hour journey, (more with rest breaks), so he needs all the prayers he can get.
Thank you so much. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While you`re all praying for the people of South Carolina, and their tremendous losses, can I please ask that you say a prayer for my son Matt who is travelling to Kansas tomorrow to visit friends.
> I`m so extremely worried about his safety. He`s never driven this far before, and with so many tensions in this country right now, I`m so afraid for his safety as he`ll be on his own.
> It`s about an 18 hour journey, (more with rest breaks), so he needs all the prayers he can get.
> Thank you so much. ♥


WendyBee,
I am praying for a safe journey and return home for your son. He is being watched over.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lots of rain but it is suppose to stop in a day or two. Not having to water the flowers. Yeah.
> Have your roses bloomed yet?


My floribundas are blooming where the deer didn't nip the buds. The rest will be in full bloom next week. I had to cut back the midge damage in April, therefore the late bloom.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can picture WendyBee taking off with crochet the same as she has with knitting. Her edging will be outstanding. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am so hooked on the plain chocolate spread. I have found that I prefer it without the nut base.


I love the choc.nut taste combo. Reminds me of these chocolate covered wafers we used to get when we were growing up. Perhaps, it was a Nutella filling in them way back then that got me hooked.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You can whinning all you want. Will love seeing wrap. How did you manage to carve out a hole on your finger. Ouch, not good .
> Felt like you with ruch shawl was making but at least I finish it.
> Trying fingerless gloves. Keep changing mind on pattern. I have two different ones with different patterns done. At least they are the same color. Not ripping them out this time. One that did not finish still has live stitches on it. Not going there no rip rip for me.
> Rip rest in peace fingerless glove.


Some people love mismatched socks Yarnie, so the mismatched fingerless gloves might be a big hit!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I caught up as much as I am going to be caught.
> 
> Hubby a bit upset as baby robin has taken up residence in the garage . He keeps flying up instead of going out the door.
> 
> I am off to start another round of fingerless gloves.


These poor birds get confused when they're inside. Someone told me if you wait until dark, turn off all the lights and shine a flashlight from the outside they will find their way back outside.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I not only read it, but made a sweater from it


 :thumbup: Love it! Perfect response Wendy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You said it all. Personal gain, how much do you want to bet next she will have a book deal.


Do you remember a book that came out in the '60's titled, 'Black Like Me', by a man, last name Brown, I believe?
He, a white man, changed his skin color to brown, I forget how he did it, and lived as a black man to experience what it was like to be a black man living in the south during Jim Crow era. We read it in high school, discussed it with the civil rights struggle background. Very interesting and eye-opening book.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know that Oreo Reese's PB cups flavor? Limited time only. :thumbup:


I'm on the lookout for it, Yarnie! Thanks.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> While you`re all praying for the people of South Carolina, and their tremendous losses, can I please ask that you say a prayer for my son Matt who is travelling to Kansas tomorrow to visit friends.
> I`m so extremely worried about his safety. He`s never driven this far before, and with so many tensions in this country right now, I`m so afraid for his safety as he`ll be on his own.
> It`s about an 18 hour journey, (more with rest breaks), so he needs all the prayers he can get.
> Thank you so much. ♥


Prayers for a safe journey Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My floribundas are blooming where the deer didn't nip the buds. The rest will be in full bloom next week. I had to cut back the midge damage in April, therefore the late bloom.


Our resident deer has a new baby. Have the deer moved on from your place Jokim? Hope the midge is all cleared up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I not only read it, but made a sweater from it


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love the choc.nut taste combo. Reminds me of these chocolate covered wafers we used to get when we were growing up. Perhaps, it was a Nutella filling in them way back then that got me hooked.


A very special treat was chocolate hazelnut nougat - so smooth, creamy and delicious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While you`re all praying for the people of South Carolina, and their tremendous losses, can I please ask that you say a prayer for my son Matt who is travelling to Kansas tomorrow to visit friends.
> I`m so extremely worried about his safety. He`s never driven this far before, and with so many tensions in this country right now, I`m so afraid for his safety as he`ll be on his own.
> It`s about an 18 hour journey, (more with rest breaks), so he needs all the prayers he can get.
> Thank you so much. ♥


Yes, rest assured, my prayers are with your son, WendyBee. Travel, long distance or just to the store, is never risk-free. God Bless him on his journey. Via con Dios!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Do you remember a book that came out in the '60's titled, 'Black Like Me', by a man, last name Brown, I believe?
> He, a white man, changed his skin color to brown, I forget how he did it, and lived as a black man to experience what it was like to be a black man living in the south during Jim Crow era. We read it in high school, discussed it with the civil rights struggle background. Very interesting and eye-opening book.


I don't remember all the details, but we studied the book in school as well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people love mismatched socks Yarnie, so the mismatched fingerless gloves might be a big hit!


... or you can start a trend of mismatched fingerless gloves.    :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> ... or you can start a trend of mismatched fingerless gloves.    :thumbup:


 :thumbup: How is life with you Jokim? Have you got special plans for the weekend?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our resident deer has a new baby. Have the deer moved on from your place Jokim? Hope the midge is all cleared up.


Hello Kitty!
Deer are like rodents, once they find a great grazing place, they keep coming back. I've gone through 4 containers of cayenne pepper so far this growing season. I sprinkle it on the roses and it seems to work but rain washes it away. The midge appears to have cleared up and I have hundred of buds, so it's just the deer that I have to battle with now. The struggle never ends.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you so much Lucy &#9829;
I know my son is nearly 21, but he`s still my 'baby', and I still worry about him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very special treat was chocolate hazelnut nougat - so smooth, creamy and delicious.


Yes, it was. I love dark chocolate and I love hazelnuts, pecans too. So, when nutella came to the US, (I first saw it in Canada, years ago) I was elated! And when the local big store had it on their shelves, I absolutely pigged out on it. Cakes, toast, cookies, or straight out of the jar, delicious! Lately, I'm beginning to be that way about hummus. Anyone like hummus?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: How is life with you Jokim? Have you got special plans for the weekend?


We're going to my son's for brunch and celebrating Father's Day and two birthdays. That's one big party. But we'll be home early to relax and have a quiet Sunday evening. It's easier on my MIL at night when she doesn't have an anxiety filled entire day. Thank you for asking, Kitty.
Are you doing anything special? I presume you will call your Dad to wish him a Happy Father's day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight everyone. Busy day tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> An eye chart for just for us ...


I can read it all! Yay!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Family visits are keeping you out of trouble.   Sounds like you had a good time.
> 
> I haven't been working on anything lately. I was attempting a shawl and received much needed help from the Denim crowd, but it has defeated me. I ripped it out and put the yarn away after the 4th attempt. I haven't been in the mood to tackle anything else lately. I can relate to your struggles.


Sometimes it feels good to rip it and put it away. When you don't it yells at you from the basket. Do it right!!! :x  :wink: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know that Oreo Reese's PB cups flavor? Limited time only. :thumbup:


Of course I know that. :wink: :shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We're going to my son's for brunch and celebrating Father's Day and two birthdays. That's one big party. But we'll be home early to relax and have a quiet Sunday evening. It's easier on my MIL at night when she doesn't have an anxiety filled entire day. Thank you for asking, Kitty.
> Are you doing anything special? I presume you will call your Dad to wish him a Happy Father's day.


That's a lot of celebrating - 2 Dads for Father's Day and 2 birthdays!!

Dad's Father's Day card has already arrived, but I will be talking to him again on Sun (we usually talk on Sun, Tue & Fri). He will be thrilled if Canada beats Switzerland in the Women's Soccer on Sun. And if Canada makes it to the medals, he will be beyond thrilled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While you`re all praying for the people of South Carolina, and their tremendous losses, can I please ask that you say a prayer for my son Matt who is travelling to Kansas tomorrow to visit friends.
> I`m so extremely worried about his safety. He`s never driven this far before, and with so many tensions in this country right now, I`m so afraid for his safety as he`ll be on his own.
> It`s about an 18 hour journey, (more with rest breaks), so he needs all the prayers he can get.
> Thank you so much. ♥


Matt will be fine. I will pray angels around him for his protection in Jesus Name. 
What states will he be going thru?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These poor birds get confused when they're inside. Someone told me if you wait until dark, turn off all the lights and shine a flashlight from the outside they will find their way back outside.


We had hummingbirds get into the workshop. We had to get the swimming pool net to get them out. They hung upside down like a bat on the ceiling. Odd.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hello Kitty!
> Deer are like rodents, once they find a great grazing place, they keep coming back. I've gone through 4 containers of cayenne pepper so far this growing season. I sprinkle it on the roses and it seems to work but rain washes it away. The midge appears to have cleared up and I have hundred of buds, so it's just the deer that I have to battle with now. The struggle never ends.


I had a plastic frog that was motion sensored. It worked on the deer but when it wore out I used the dog hair or garlic. WCK said to use Irish Spring soap. Anything that smells. Cayenne is good but like you said when it rains.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had hummingbirds get into the workshop. We had to get the swimming pool net to get them out. They hung upside down like a bat on the ceiling. Odd.


I didn't know they hung upside down. I had a sparrow come into the store a while back and had to tire him out so we could get a towel over him and take him back outside. Strange how they can come in through a small space but go right past a wide open door.

How was your day CB? Do you have a plant swap coming up soon or is there too much rain to keep up with the swaps?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a plastic frog that was motion sensored. It worked on the deer but when it wore out I used the dog hair or garlic. WCK said to use Irish Spring soap. Anything that smells. Cayenne is good but like you said when it rains.


The soap worked for me back in Alberta; I haven't tried it here. A couple people told me that motion activated tapes of dogs barking also help. Our resident deer has the twisted front leg. Since I don't have a garden, we just let her be. She does eat some of the new twigs on the apple and plum trees but we have lots. Amazing that she's survived all these years.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know they hung upside down. I had a sparrow come into the store a while back and had to tire him out so we could get a towel over him and take him back outside. Strange how they can come in through a small space but go right past a wide open door.
> 
> How was your day CB? Do you have a plant swap coming up soon or is there too much rain to keep up with the swaps?


I had my plant swap last week. The flood waters had gone down from the river so we were able to have our swap. The water got up to the building but not inside. It will be again in 3 weeks.
We have had some excitement today. I don't know if you remember last summer our pool was giving us shocks. We had the electric company out to check the lines also our a/c man checking to see if they could find the problem. It is even worst now than before. We called out an electrician he looked at it and called 2 more electricians to come see if they knew what was going on. They didn't know and said to call the electric company back out. We did they worked for about an hour cutting limbs off our trees to get to the transformer. When I went out to check after they left I found a big fat mess. They had stomped on my flowers. Threw all of the limbs on my rose bushes . Now we have lots of wood to get rid of. It was on our grands limb that their tire swing was on. Also the electricians messed up our a/c so we will have to have our man come and look at it. Hopefully our pool is not electrified anymore. I know only this family. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK I got a nice tropical Hibiscus that looks like this. http://almostedenplants.com/shopping/products/9683-Double-Red-Tropical-Hibiscus-Chinese-Hibiscus-China-Rose-Hawaiian-Hibiscus-Shoe-Flower-Shoe-Black-Plant/
Plus a confederate rose.
http://almostedenplants.com/shopping/products/9683-Double-Red-Tropical-Hibiscus-Chinese-Hibiscus-China-Rose-Hawaiian-Hibiscus-Shoe-Flower-Shoe-Black-Plant/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.trainweb.org/seaboard/FLAG/confederateflag.htm


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had my plant swap last week. The flood waters had gone down from the river so we were able to have our swap. The water got up to the building but not inside. It will be again in 3 weeks.
> We have had some excitement today. I don't know if you remember last summer our pool was giving us shocks. We had the electric company out to check the lines also our a/c man checking to see if they could find the problem. It is even worst now than before. We called out an electrician he looked at it and called 2 more electricians to come see if they knew what was going on. They didn't know and said to call the electric company back out. We did they worked for about an hour cutting limbs off our trees to get to the transformer. When I went out to check after they left I found a big fat mess. They had stomped on my flowers. Threw all of the limbs on my rose bushes . Now we have lots of wood to get rid of. It was on our grands limb that their tire swing was on. Also the electricians messed up our a/c so we will have to have our man come and look at it. Hopefully our pool is not electrified anymore. I know only this family. :shock: :roll:


I remember you had electrical problems with the pool, but thought it got fixed up last year. :-( Sounds like an awful mess and more problems caused. With the heat and humidity, you would need your a/c and you still don't know if the pool is ok. Can you test the pool to make sure it isn't electrified? Nasty that they left such a mess behind too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I got a nice tropical Hibiscus that looks like this. http://almostedenplants.com/shopping/products/9683-Double-Red-Tropical-Hibiscus-Chinese-Hibiscus-China-Rose-Hawaiian-Hibiscus-Shoe-Flower-Shoe-Black-Plant/
> Plus a confederate rose.
> http://almostedenplants.com/shopping/products/9683-Double-Red-Tropical-Hibiscus-Chinese-Hibiscus-China-Rose-Hawaiian-Hibiscus-Shoe-Flower-Shoe-Black-Plant/


Gorgeous flowers! Are they potted or in the ground?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.trainweb.org/seaboard/FLAG/confederateflag.htm


Thanks for the link CB; that was an interesting article. It seems strange to think that people who see a confederate flag automatically assume it involves racism. I've even seen a few confederate flags up here and think they have more to do with movies and music than making a statement on slavery - and for Americans, I would think that support of state rights would be added to the list.

Our social studies & history classes included a section on the American Civil War so I understood the war had more to do with opposing views on States rights and economic policy than slavery itself. The question as to whether slavery could be expanded into new states was a trigger for the other issues leading to the war.

From what I've heard and read, Northern carpetbaggers didn't treat white or black southerners very well. At that time, northern states didn't treat black people very well either, segregation was common and black people didn't have equal rights or status.

Slavery was a horrible and unjust institution, but it wasn't applicable to the confederate states alone. It has existed through much of history and still exists in some parts of the world now. Historically, people of all races were slaves at one time or another and most societies practiced some form of slavery.

What's important to me is to learn from history and not to repeat old mistakes; to remember that ALL of us are God's children.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Matt will be fine. I will pray angels around him for his protection in Jesus Name.
> What states will he be going thru?


Thank you Bumpy.
Matt will be driving through West Virginia, Kentucky, Indianapolis, Missouri, then Kansas. Apparently its over a thousand miles. That`s a lot of driving when you`re on your own.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers. I truly do appreciate it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had my plant swap last week. The flood waters had gone down from the river so we were able to have our swap. The water got up to the building but not inside. It will be again in 3 weeks.
> We have had some excitement today. I don't know if you remember last summer our pool was giving us shocks. We had the electric company out to check the lines also our a/c man checking to see if they could find the problem. It is even worst now than before. We called out an electrician he looked at it and called 2 more electricians to come see if they knew what was going on. They didn't know and said to call the electric company back out. We did they worked for about an hour cutting limbs off our trees to get to the transformer. When I went out to check after they left I found a big fat mess. They had stomped on my flowers. Threw all of the limbs on my rose bushes . Now we have lots of wood to get rid of. It was on our grands limb that their tire swing was on. Also the electricians messed up our a/c so we will have to have our man come and look at it. Hopefully our pool is not electrified anymore. I know only this family. :shock: :roll:


My goodness Bumpy, I can`t believe you`re still having problems with your pool. I remember very well the problems you had last year.
My hubby was an aviation electrician in the Navy for 20 years, so I`ll ask him in the morning if he knows what the problem could be. Hopefully it`s something very simple.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much Lucy ♥
> I know my son is nearly 21, but he`s still my 'baby', and I still worry about him.


Of course you do. I would worry about my parents and worry about my husband. I worry about anyone I love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gorgeous flowers! Are they potted or in the ground?


The hibiscus is in a pot I will have to take it in this winter. 
The confederate rose is in a pot right now but I will transplant it in the yard later. I don't know what color it is yet it blooms in the fall.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy.
> Matt will be driving through West Virginia, Kentucky, Indianapolis, Missouri, then Kansas. Apparently its over a thousand miles. That`s a lot of driving when you`re on your own.


That is a lot of beautiful scenery. 
I understand your concern for him.
XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I got a nice tropical Hibiscus that looks like this. http://almostedenplants.com/shopping/products/9683-Double-Red-Tropical-Hibiscus-Chinese-Hibiscus-China-Rose-Hawaiian-Hibiscus-Shoe-Flower-Shoe-Black-Plant/
> Plus a confederate rose.
> http://almostedenplants.com/shopping/products/9683-Double-Red-Tropical-Hibiscus-Chinese-Hibiscus-China-Rose-Hawaiian-Hibiscus-Shoe-Flower-Shoe-Black-Plant/


Sorry I forgot the confederate rose. 
http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=confederate+rose


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I speak to you continually. My nature is to communicate, though not always in words. I fling glorious sunsets across the sky, day after day after day. I speak in the faces and voices of loved ones. I caress you with a gentle breeze that refreshes and delights you. I speak softly in the depths of your spirit, where I have taken up residence.

You can find Me in each moment, when you have eyes that see and ears that hear. Ask My Spirit to sharpen your spiritual eyesight and hearing. I rejoice each time you discover My Presence. Practice looking and listening for Me during quiet intervals. Gradually you will find Me in more and more of your moments. You will seek Me and find Me, when you seek Me above all else.

O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name in all the earth! You have set your glory above the heavens. From the lips of children and infants you have ordained praise because of your enemies, to silence the foe and the avenger. When I consider your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place, what is man that you are mindful of him, the son of man that you care for him?
Psalm 8:14

The heavens declare the glory of God; the skies proclaim the work of his hands. Day after day they pour forth speech; night after night they display knowledge.
Psalm 19:12

Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own.
1 Corinthians 6:19

You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.
Jeremiah 29:13


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sometimes it feels good to rip it and put it away. When you don't it yells at you from the basket. Do it right!!! :x  :wink: :roll:


I know CB. It was just not meant to be. I think a crocheted afghan is in order. I saw some squares, not the usual granny variety, that I would like to try. I need a total switch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy.
> Matt will be driving through West Virginia, Kentucky, Indianapolis, Missouri, then Kansas. Apparently its over a thousand miles. That`s a lot of driving when you`re on your own.


Taking one's first trip alone is kind of a rite of passage. It's an adventure in itself. He'll lean a lot about himself as well. I know it will be a positive experience for him.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all

Ripped out another project yesterday. I love the pattern but I picked the wrong yarn for it. The cotton was too stiff and I wanted something for Summer. So now I went into my stash and found some of my Wolle's Jay n Creations, and found a pattern for it. It is a bit boring a lot of SS but it will be wonderful for a light cover. 

Have a house full, gotta go ttfn


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had my plant swap last week. The flood waters had gone down from the river so we were able to have our swap. The water got up to the building but not inside. It will be again in 3 weeks.
> We have had some excitement today. I don't know if you remember last summer our pool was giving us shocks. We had the electric company out to check the lines also our a/c man checking to see if they could find the problem. It is even worst now than before. We called out an electrician he looked at it and called 2 more electricians to come see if they knew what was going on. They didn't know and said to call the electric company back out. We did they worked for about an hour cutting limbs off our trees to get to the transformer. When I went out to check after they left I found a big fat mess. They had stomped on my flowers. Threw all of the limbs on my rose bushes . Now we have lots of wood to get rid of. It was on our grands limb that their tire swing was on. Also the electricians messed up our a/c so we will have to have our man come and look at it. Hopefully our pool is not electrified anymore. I know only this family. :shock: :roll:


Bumpy....I just had a word with my hubby about your pool
The first thing that came to his mind was your filtration pump to your pool. He said if its an inground pool, check your recirculation pump as it may be faulty due to a damaged wire. If it`s an above ground pool, check your pump too. Hubby said the smallest of nicks to a wire could affect it.
Hubby also said that if you have an inground pool, it`s possible that the lights in your pool are faulty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy.
> Matt will be driving through West Virginia, Kentucky, Indianapolis, Missouri, then Kansas. Apparently its over a thousand miles. That`s a lot of driving when you`re on your own.


Praying for his safety especially in my town!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Janie &#9829;
he has to travel through Illinois too.
Matt called around noon, and he was only in Kentucky, not sure if it was the WV border or the Indiana border of KY.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You said it all. Personal gain, how much do you want to bet next she will have a book deal.


I think I heard that she is talking to the powers that be about a reality show. Her pro is that she'd need to get her parents onboard, and I doubt they would cooperate. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been busy and thought I'd let everyone know what I have been up to. First, I am converting some earrings from wires to lever back closures. It is my first attempt at jewelry making. I ordered the lever backs from artbeads.com and am pleased with their products. My DD1 gave me her stash of jewelry-making supplies to use whatever else I needed. She used to make jewelry for fun, but got very busy and now just makes earrings to go with certain outfits. I converted about ten pairs of earrings, but ruined 2 pair. I just threw them in the trash, but keep thinking about digging them out and trying to "fix them," which would mean soldering. I haven't done that for years (college class), and I was never good at it. Overall, I think that I'll try to expand my jewelry making a little. I will need to order some more supplies.

My knitting involved a lot of frogging lately. I was working on the forest green vest (still trying), but it was hard to rip 14 inches of it back to the ribbing. I had dropped some stitches in the cabling and thought I could easily fix it. Then I frogged and frogged. Finally, I decided to rip it back to the ribbing to replace some design elements that I'd added and didn't like.Starting over is hard when I'd rather begin a new project. I may get it going and then wait till later to finish it. 

Tomorrow DH and I will go out to lunch with DD1 for Father's Day. We celebrated with DD2 and the rest of our family when DD2 was here. Now we are looking forward to a trip to Gettysburg, PA over the July 4th weekend. They do a reinactment there each year that we've always wanted to see. In the meantime, I am vigorously dieting. It is working and I hope to be much thinner by the fall when we go to Longboat Key. Every time I get cravings, I picture the horror of putting on a bathing suit as I appear now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a lot of celebrating - 2 Dads for Father's Day and 2 birthdays!!
> 
> Dad's Father's Day card has already arrived, but I will be talking to him again on Sun (we usually talk on Sun, Tue & Fri). He will be thrilled if Canada beats Switzerland in the Women's Soccer on Sun. And if Canada makes it to the medals, he will be beyond thrilled.


Go Canada!! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Younger son update....he`s made it to Indiana, and is taking a nap at the welcome center there for a few hours.
Wow he really chewed me out on the phone earlier because I left him a message asking him to call coz I was worried. He`s said he`s 20 now and not a snot nose kid anymore. Wow that told me huh. And I replied back that I was his Mother and have the right to love him and worry about him.
I think part of his crotchety behavior was that he was tired.He`s never driven this distance before. At least he calmed down a bit now and told me he loved me. Hopefully he`ll feel better after a few hours sleep.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had my plant swap last week. The flood waters had gone down from the river so we were able to have our swap. The water got up to the building but not inside. It will be again in 3 weeks.
> We have had some excitement today. I don't know if you remember last summer our pool was giving us shocks. We had the electric company out to check the lines also our a/c man checking to see if they could find the problem. It is even worst now than before. We called out an electrician he looked at it and called 2 more electricians to come see if they knew what was going on. They didn't know and said to call the electric company back out. We did they worked for about an hour cutting limbs off our trees to get to the transformer. When I went out to check after they left I found a big fat mess. They had stomped on my flowers. Threw all of the limbs on my rose bushes . Now we have lots of wood to get rid of. It was on our grands limb that their tire swing was on. Also the electricians messed up our a/c so we will have to have our man come and look at it. Hopefully our pool is not electrified anymore. I know only this family. :shock: :roll:


What a mess they left you with, CB. Hope you have some way to have them make things right by you. :| Register you complaints with the company.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I speak to you continually. My nature is to communicate, though not always in words. I fling glorious sunsets across the sky, day after day after day. I speak in the faces and voices of loved ones. I caress you with a gentle breeze that refreshes and delights you. I speak softly in the depths of your spirit, where I have taken up residence.
> 
> You can find Me in each moment, when you have eyes that see and ears that hear. Ask My Spirit to sharpen your spiritual eyesight and hearing. I rejoice each time you discover My Presence. Practice looking and listening for Me during quiet intervals. Gradually you will find Me in more and more of your moments. You will seek Me and find Me, when you seek Me above all else.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Amen


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Amen


Goodnight ladies. I am very tired and going to bed early.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....I just had a word with my hubby about your pool
> The first thing that came to his mind was your filtration pump to your pool. He said if its an inground pool, check your recirculation pump as it may be faulty due to a damaged wire. If it`s an above ground pool, check your pump too. Hubby said the smallest of nicks to a wire could affect it.
> Hubby also said that if you have an inground pool, it`s possible that the lights in your pool are faulty.


I think it was the transformer on our electric pole. I thought the same thing about the light but it happened when everything on the pool was off. Thanks for asking Hubby about our problem . So far it is good. My DH thought when we had our new fence put up a few years ago may have broken a wire but it wasn't . We had a line down this past winter plus a couple of squirrels got into the box and blew it out. Something to do with that. Crazy stuff always happens to us.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been busy and thought I'd let everyone know what I have been up to. First, I am converting some earrings from wires to lever back closures. It is my first attempt at jewelry making. I ordered the lever backs from artbeads.com and am pleased with their products. My DD1 gave me her stash of jewelry-making supplies to use whatever else I needed. She used to make jewelry for fun, but got very busy and now just makes earrings to go with certain outfits. I converted about ten pairs of earrings, but ruined 2 pair. I just threw them in the trash, but keep thinking about digging them out and trying to "fix them," which would mean soldering. I haven't done that for years (college class), and I was never good at it. Overall, I think that I'll try to expand my jewelry making a little. I will need to order some more supplies.
> 
> My knitting involved a lot of frogging lately. I was working on the forest green vest (still trying), but it was hard to rip 14 inches of it back to the ribbing. I had dropped some stitches in the cabling and thought I could easily fix it. Then I frogged and frogged. Finally, I decided to rip it back to the ribbing to replace some design elements that I'd added and didn't like.Starting over is hard when I'd rather begin a new project. I may get it going and then wait till later to finish it.
> 
> Tomorrow DH and I will go out to lunch with DD1 for Father's Day. We celebrated with DD2 and the rest of our family when DD2 was here. Now we are looking forward to a trip to Gettysburg, PA over the July 4th weekend. They do a reinactment there each year that we've always wanted to see. In the meantime, I am vigorously dieting. It is working and I hope to be much thinner by the fall when we go to Longboat Key. Every time I get cravings, I picture the horror of putting on a bathing suit as I appear now.


It is fun to make jewelry. It has been a long time since I fooled with it. My DD is a jeweler but doesn't work on anything any more. I need my rings sized but I am determined to lose some weight too. 
Howmuch weight have you lost. I lost a few pounds while staying with my mother but not enough to count. Are you still on the low carb diet?
We spent a week in DC and Williamsburg during the 4th weekend. Love our country's history. I hope you have good weather for that time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I speak to you continually. My nature is to communicate, though not always in words. I fling glorious sunsets across the sky, day after day after day. I speak in the faces and voices of loved ones. I caress you with a gentle breeze that refreshes and delights you. I speak softly in the depths of your spirit, where I have taken up residence.
> 
> You can find Me in each moment, when you have eyes that see and ears that hear. Ask My Spirit to sharpen your spiritual eyesight and hearing. I rejoice each time you discover My Presence. Practice looking and listening for Me during quiet intervals. Gradually you will find Me in more and more of your moments. You will seek Me and find Me, when you seek Me above all else.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I know CB. It was just not meant to be. I think a crocheted afghan is in order. I saw some squares, not the usual granny variety, that I would like to try. I need a total switch.


Are the tunisian crochet Solo?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been busy and thought I'd let everyone know what I have been up to. First, I am converting some earrings from wires to lever back closures. It is my first attempt at jewelry making. I ordered the lever backs from artbeads.com and am pleased with their products. My DD1 gave me her stash of jewelry-making supplies to use whatever else I needed. She used to make jewelry for fun, but got very busy and now just makes earrings to go with certain outfits. I converted about ten pairs of earrings, but ruined 2 pair. I just threw them in the trash, but keep thinking about digging them out and trying to "fix them," which would mean soldering. I haven't done that for years (college class), and I was never good at it. Overall, I think that I'll try to expand my jewelry making a little. I will need to order some more supplies.
> 
> My knitting involved a lot of frogging lately. I was working on the forest green vest (still trying), but it was hard to rip 14 inches of it back to the ribbing. I had dropped some stitches in the cabling and thought I could easily fix it. Then I frogged and frogged. Finally, I decided to rip it back to the ribbing to replace some design elements that I'd added and didn't like.Starting over is hard when I'd rather begin a new project. I may get it going and then wait till later to finish it.
> 
> Tomorrow DH and I will go out to lunch with DD1 for Father's Day. We celebrated with DD2 and the rest of our family when DD2 was here. Now we are looking forward to a trip to Gettysburg, PA over the July 4th weekend. They do a reinactment there each year that we've always wanted to see. In the meantime, I am vigorously dieting. It is working and I hope to be much thinner by the fall when we go to Longboat Key. Every time I get cravings, I picture the horror of putting on a bathing suit as I appear now.


Sounds like you're having fun with the jewelry making. I've never tried it (other than stringing some beads when I was a kid) but a friend has made some lovely pieces. Maybe it will be something you and DD can do together on an afternoon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Younger son update....he`s made it to Indiana, and is taking a nap at the welcome center there for a few hours.
> Wow he really chewed me out on the phone earlier because I left him a message asking him to call coz I was worried. He`s said he`s 20 now and not a snot nose kid anymore. Wow that told me huh. And I replied back that I was his Mother and have the right to love him and worry about him.
> I think part of his crotchety behavior was that he was tired.He`s never driven this distance before. At least he calmed down a bit now and told me he loved me. Hopefully he`ll feel better after a few hours sleep.


That's good that he's stopping for a rest when he needs it. He will learn that checking in with you is a good thing :thumbup:

My Mom still expects me to call and let her know I got home safely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it was the transformer on our electric pole. I thought the same thing about the light but it happened when everything on the pool was off. Thanks for asking Hubby about our problem . So far it is good. My DH thought when we had our new fence put up a few years ago may have broken a wire but it wasn't . We had a line down this past winter plus a couple of squirrels got into the box and blew it out. Something to do with that. Crazy stuff always happens to us.  :lol:


As long as it's fixed that's good. Did they send someone back to help you clean up?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow what a day. Our youngest son leaves for a week, and our oldest son just came in from Kentucky!! Wow a huge surprise!! And even better...it looks like he`ll be coming back to live with us in a few months as he wants to transfer back to the maximum security prison where he worked as a guard last year.

To take my mind off worrying this morning, I went into my younger sons bedroom to clean it. I hate to embarrass him, but I will. Six trash bags of junk I took out of his room today....six bags!!! And my dishwasher was full to the brim of plates, cutlery and glasses, that I took from under his bed. One plate was completely broken.

I had just put the clean sheets and comforter back on the bed when in walks our oldest son. And not only that but he walked in carrying a pizza he had bought us. Wasn`t that kind of him. I`ve been so busy today I haven`t eaten a thing. To be honest, the state of my sons bedroom grossed me out too much to want to eat. Behind his bed against the wall was a 2 liter bottle of soda ..empty of soda, but full to the brim of pumpkin seed shells. I nearly barfed!
I love my sons dearly, but good grief what a mess. If my son had lived in an apartment I doubt if he would have gotten his security deposit back LOL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

S


Country Bumpkins said:


> It is fun to make jewelry. It has been a long time since I fooled with it. My DD is a jeweler but doesn't work on anything any more. I need my rings sized but I am determined to lose some weight too.
> Howmuch weight have you lost. I lost a few pounds while staying with my mother but not enough to count. Are you still on the low carb diet?
> We spent a week in DC and Williamsburg during the 4th weekend. Love our country's history. I hope you have good weather for that time.


I hate weighing myself, so I can only guess how much I have lost in the last week, probably 3 lbs. So, you can tell that I have just started. When DD2 was here it seemed like we were constantly eating. Last Sunday, I made a vow to really cut back. I eat cold cereal for breakfast, a can of soup (my favorite is Progresso's light chicken noodle) and sometimes a little salad. Dinner is meat and a veggie or two. If I get hungry for a treat I have a small dish of cottage cheese. DH isn't following my diet during the day and usually has a starch for dinner. The key is that I am not cooking for him and he feels free to eat late if he wants. I eat between 5 and 6 pm. I can't eat late. Thank goodness DH can cook. But I have lots of options for him in my freezer.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Younger son update....he`s made it to Indiana, and is taking a nap at the welcome center there for a few hours.
> Wow he really chewed me out on the phone earlier because I left him a message asking him to call coz I was worried. He`s said he`s 20 now and not a snot nose kid anymore. Wow that told me huh. And I replied back that I was his Mother and have the right to love him and worry about him.
> I think part of his crotchety behavior was that he was tired.He`s never driven this distance before. At least he calmed down a bit now and told me he loved me. Hopefully he`ll feel better after a few hours sleep.


You answered him exactly right Wendy. Tell him that you'll remind him not to worry when he has children. It's funny that our children push us away at times, but when they need us or have children of their own, they "get it."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a day. Our youngest son leaves for a week, and our oldest son just came in from Kentucky!! Wow a huge surprise!! And even better...it looks like he`ll be coming back to live with us in a few months as he wants to transfer back to the maximum security prison where he worked as a guard last year.
> 
> To take my mind off worrying this morning, I went into my younger sons bedroom to clean it. I hate to embarrass him, but I will. Six trash bags of junk I took out of his room today....six bags!!! And my dishwasher was full to the brim of plates, cutlery and glasses, that I took from under his bed. One plate was completely broken.
> 
> ...


Too funny about your son's room. I know all about it. 
:lol: That is great news about your oldest coming home to live. You will be so busy with both of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As long as it's fixed that's good. Did they send someone back to help you clean up?


No. They are thru with us. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good that he's stopping for a rest when he needs it. He will learn that checking in with you is a good thing :thumbup:
> 
> My Mom still expects me to call and let her know I got home safely.


Now we have to check in with our kids. It has reversed. My son told us not to stay out too late on the night of my hs reunion. We stayed out until 2 the other one. It is just because we all care about each other. One day WeBee you will have to answer to your boys about where you are and what time you will be in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I loved reading Greg's story of how he learned to knit in NICU after hospital volunteers gave a hat to his new little preemie daughter. Knitting not only gave warmth to his baby girl, but it helped him through long hours in the hospital.

Knitting gave him so much comfort that he continued after his baby was well enough to go home. This is his blog site and he also has a Knitting Daddies group on Ravelry.

http://www.knittingdaddy.com//10/08/my-knitting-origin-st/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a day. Our youngest son leaves for a week, and our oldest son just came in from Kentucky!! Wow a huge surprise!! And even better...it looks like he`ll be coming back to live with us in a few months as he wants to transfer back to the maximum security prison where he worked as a guard last year.
> 
> To take my mind off worrying this morning, I went into my younger sons bedroom to clean it. I hate to embarrass him, but I will. Six trash bags of junk I took out of his room today....six bags!!! And my dishwasher was full to the brim of plates, cutlery and glasses, that I took from under his bed. One plate was completely broken.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news that your older son will be moving closer to home! and a little less wonderful that the younger one created so much work for you. Maybe time to charge him a cleaning fee?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. They are thru with us. :x


Well hopefully the problem is solved and you are thru with them too!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now we have to check in with our kids. It has reversed. My son told us not to stay out too late on the night of my hs reunion. We stayed out until 2 the other one. It is just because we all care about each other. One day WeBee you will have to answer to your boys about where you are and what time you will be in.


That is sweet


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a lot of celebrating - 2 Dads for Father's Day and 2 birthdays!!
> 
> Dad's Father's Day card has already arrived, but I will be talking to him again on Sun (we usually talk on Sun, Tue & Fri). He will be thrilled if Canada beats Switzerland in the Women's Soccer on Sun. And if Canada makes it to the medals, he will be beyond thrilled.


Husband watching games to. Very loud when Canada scored. Do not know if they won as I was sleeping or trying too. Two night with out sleep makes Yarnie a dull person. Hate when that happens. Never use to be like that until getting older. Nice sleep last night yeah hate the roller coaster ride back and forth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had hummingbirds get into the workshop. We had to get the swimming pool net to get them out. They hung upside down like a bat on the ceiling. Odd.


A baby Robin took up residence in the garage ratters Friday, along with Baby Bunny who moved in too. Hubby had to leave both doors open. Mother Robin beside herself trying to feed little one. Door close for the night and open again next day. Both decide did not like living space and moved on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Matt will be fine. I will pray angels around him for his protection in Jesus Name.
> What states will he be going thru?


Amen. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ripped out another project yesterday. I love the pattern but I picked the wrong yarn for it. The cotton was too stiff and I wanted something for Summer. So now I went into my stash and found some of my Wolle's Jay n Creations, and found a pattern for it. It is a bit boring a lot of SS but it will be wonderful for a light cover.
> 
> Have a house full, gotta go ttfn


Oh it seems we all are into ripping on here. What kind of yarn is Wolle Jay cotton ?? Pattern look like.

You sure are busy during weekends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Of course you do. I would worry about my parents and worry about my husband. I worry about anyone I love.


Does that mean your a worry wort? Why did they ever put the wort on that saying??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Husband watching games to. Very loud when Canada scored. Do not know if they won as I was sleeping or trying too. Two night with out sleep makes Yarnie a dull person. Hate when that happens. Never use to be like that until getting older. Nice sleep last night yeah hate the roller coaster ride back and forth.


Sorry that you're not sleeping well Yarnie. Have you tried camomile tea?

Canada tied their last game but MUST win this afternoon in game against Switzerland or they are out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Younger son update....he`s made it to Indiana, and is taking a nap at the welcome center there for a few hours.
> Wow he really chewed me out on the phone earlier because I left him a message asking him to call coz I was worried. He`s said he`s 20 now and not a snot nose kid anymore. Wow that told me huh. And I replied back that I was his Mother and have the right to love him and worry about him.
> I think part of his crotchety behavior was that he was tired.He`s never driven this distance before. At least he calmed down a bit now and told me he loved me. Hopefully he`ll feel better after a few hours sleep.


He may be 20 but he is still your little boy. Can understand where you are coming from. We mothers never see them as grown up's. do we. And yes he is still your snot nose little guy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that you're not sleeping well Yarnie. Have you tried camomile tea?
> 
> Canada tied their last game but MUST win this afternoon in game against Switzerland or they are out.


Oh I hope they win, other wise I will never hear the end of it.

German husband soccer fan here no matter what counties are playing. But seem to be a Canadian fan on this one.

Never tried camomile tea. Have it growing all over lawn. Will have to get some thanks will try anything except sleeping pills.

Morning WCK , hot here Air on. Yesterday nice air off. This seems to be the weather pattern here these last two weeks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love this have to learn to listen better though. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a day. Our youngest son leaves for a week, and our oldest son just came in from Kentucky!! Wow a huge surprise!! And even better...it looks like he`ll be coming back to live with us in a few months as he wants to transfer back to the maximum security prison where he worked as a guard last year.
> 
> To take my mind off worrying this morning, I went into my younger sons bedroom to clean it. I hate to embarrass him, but I will. Six trash bags of junk I took out of his room today....six bags!!! And my dishwasher was full to the brim of plates, cutlery and glasses, that I took from under his bed. One plate was completely broken.
> 
> ...


Understand what you mean. They sure do know how to clean ect don't them. They can do things that a person would never think of . Always knew it was time to clean when dishes and knives and forks disappeared.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I hope they win, other wise I will never hear the end of it.
> 
> German husband soccer fan here no matter what counties are playing. But seem to be a Canadian fan on this one.
> 
> ...


It's been cooler here too Yarnie, much nicer for me. I would melt with some of the temps our friends in the south have.

Dad loves his soccer and hockey, doesn't care much about the other sports. There is a special cable station that is all soccer and a few years ago we subscribed it for him so he can watch the German and other European games when he wants.

The Canadian women have a pretty good team, they won the bronze medal in the last Olympics.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it was the transformer on our electric pole. I thought the same thing about the light but it happened when everything on the pool was off. Thanks for asking Hubby about our problem . So far it is good. My DH thought when we had our new fence put up a few years ago may have broken a wire but it wasn't . We had a line down this past winter plus a couple of squirrels got into the box and blew it out. Something to do with that. Crazy stuff always happens to us.  :lol:


Ah that pool sure does not want to be used.

Another chapter for the book . Isn't this chapter 100? :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been cooler here too Yarnie, much nicer for me. I would melt with some of the temps our friends in the south have.
> 
> Dad loves his soccer and hockey, doesn't care much about the other sports. There is a special cable station that is all soccer and a few years ago we subscribed it for him so he can watch the German and other European games when he wants.
> 
> The Canadian women have a pretty good team, they won the bronze medal in the last Olympics.


Oh that is so nice of you to get him a special channel to watch the games. Hope they do win, as they sound like a good team. 
Nice memories for them.

I on the other hand will never subscripted to any channel with only hockey. With all the yelling screaming and complete take over of TV. Nope not even on today's fathers day which we celebrated last Sunday. To funny if WeBee had not said something we would never have known.  But did wonder why oldest didn't stop by to wish him happy Fathers day. Youngest in China so got card from him the week before.

News flash. Baby bunny under the ferns suning self. Husband showed me. Even to lazy to get up to eat, eating veg around him.
Grass snake now in front of house. Like grass snakes. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> S
> 
> I hate weighing myself, so I can only guess how much I have lost in the last week, probably 3 lbs. So, you can tell that I have just started. When DD2 was here it seemed like we were constantly eating. Last Sunday, I made a vow to really cut back. I eat cold cereal for breakfast, a can of soup (my favorite is Progresso's light chicken noodle) and sometimes a little salad. Dinner is meat and a veggie or two. If I get hungry for a treat I have a small dish of cottage cheese. DH isn't following my diet during the day and usually has a starch for dinner. The key is that I am not cooking for him and he feels free to eat late if he wants. I eat between 5 and 6 pm. I can't eat late. Thank goodness DH can cook. But I have lots of options for him in my freezer.


Wish I had your will power. But can't have Cereal with milk, love it just can't have milk. Always eat early like you. Hubby likes to eat earlier than that. That is why he is always hungry and has to snack at night. Tried to explain to him that it takes 8 hours for food to be fully digested. He will eat ever four hours if he can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Caught up finial. 

CB did you get the card yet??? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so nice of you to get him a special channel to watch the games. Hope they do win, as they sound like a good team.
> Nice memories for them.
> 
> I on the other hand will never subscripted to any channel with only hockey. With all the yelling screaming and complete take over of TV. Nope not even on today's fathers day which we celebrated last Sunday. To funny if WeBee had not said something we would never have known.  But did wonder why oldest didn't stop by to wish him happy Fathers day. Youngest in China so got card from him the week before.
> ...


This little puppy can't be bothered to get up to eat either :lol:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=514637838684300


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This little puppy can't be bothered to get up to eat either :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

strawberries ripe here. Bought some, going to make freezer jam. Do you know how many fruits you can make into freezer jam.

Gave up canning when boy's left. Oldest does it now, gave him my canner equipment.

If you can't freeze it I will not do it. Even herbs can be frozen. 

Sure will have enough to give away too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Are the tunisian crochet Solo?


No, one is Bavarian crochet the same stitch many crocheters make into baby afghans - and I can't remember the name of the other. It is a take off on somebody's wheel design. They are similar designs. Either one would make a pretty afghan.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> strawberries ripe here. Bought some, going to make freezer jam. Do you know how many fruits you can make into freezer jam.
> 
> Gave up canning when boy's left. Oldest does it now, gave him my canner equipment.
> 
> ...


I have been making smoothies.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> strawberries ripe here. Bought some, going to make freezer jam. Do you know how many fruits you can make into freezer jam.
> 
> Gave up canning when boy's left. Oldest does it now, gave him my canner equipment.
> 
> ...


I made hubby some home made Mounds candy for Fathers Day. They`re in the freezer now waiting for him to come home. He and oldest son have gone to a family reunion. I didn`t want to go as as I`m still waiting for youngest son to call.
Last night our cable internet went out. And because we have a bundled package - we also lost our phone and basic cable tv too. We just got it back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. They are thru with us. :x


Hi, I'm slowly catching up. It sounds like they actually did damage, CB. Have you tried getting in touch to see if they'll take care of it?

I wasn't sure - was it the transformer? Is it all fixed now and you can relax? I hope so.

I didn't realize I was so tired. I had a wonderful time. I just woke up from an unexpected nap - could go back for more. It wasn't just the trip to Mobile - the whole week was busy. I'll be back on later.

KC - good for you! i hope the diet goes well. I saw a shot of myself yesterday that was so terrible! I should print it and put it on the fridge.

WendyBee - now nice that your son is coming back!

That's all I've read about. Back to ya!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is sweet


Sometimes , other times not so much. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is sweet


Sometimes , other times not so much. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got the nicest surprise in the mail yesterday. We went to get some chemicals for the pool and I had a package when I got home. I ripped it open and found the most beautiful blue shawl you have ever seen. Plus a sweet card and a Max Lucado book. Who would thought I could have such a sweet thoughtful friend to do that for me? I love my friends. God has blessed me with great friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got the nicest surprise in the mail yesterday. We went to get some chemicals for the pool and I had a package when I got home. I ripped it open and found the most beautiful blue shawl you have ever seen. Plus a sweet card and a Max Lucado book. Who would thought I could have such a sweet thoughtful friend to do that for me? I love my friends. God has blessed me with great friends.


You deserve it! To a great person. Was it a DP person? Or closer to home friend?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You deserve it! To a great person. Was it a DP person? Or closer to home friend?


She is a KP friend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is a KP friend.


That's wonderful. Enjoy it!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love my D&P friends.
Enjoy your shawl Bumpy &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> strawberries ripe here. Bought some, going to make freezer jam. Do you know how many fruits you can make into freezer jam.
> 
> Gave up canning when boy's left. Oldest does it now, gave him my canner equipment.
> 
> ...


I don't can anymore either. Your jam sounds like a nice treat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No, one is Bavarian crochet the same stitch many crocheters make into baby afghans - and I can't remember the name of the other. It is a take off on somebody's wheel design. They are similar designs. Either one would make a pretty afghan.


I love the look of Bavarian crochet! Is the other Catherine Wheel? It's similar to Bavarian.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, I'm slowly catching up. It sounds like they actually did damage, CB. Have you tried getting in touch to see if they'll take care of it?
> 
> I wasn't sure - was it the transformer? Is it all fixed now and you can relax? I hope so.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Bonnie. Glad you had a good visit. Did you get to the shaving cream?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sometimes , other times not so much. :shock: :roll:


 :lol: :lol: They probably used to say the same thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got the nicest surprise in the mail yesterday. We went to get some chemicals for the pool and I had a package when I got home. I ripped it open and found the most beautiful blue shawl you have ever seen. Plus a sweet card and a Max Lucado book. Who would thought I could have such a sweet thoughtful friend to do that for me? I love my friends. God has blessed me with great friends.


What a wonderful surprise for you! I know your friends love you back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I love my D&P friends.
> Enjoy your shawl Bumpy ♥


Is your son is Kansas now Wendy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dad got his wish; Canada beat Switzerland in Women's World Cup and advances to the next round. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, one is Bavarian crochet the same stitch many crocheters make into baby afghans - and I can't remember the name of the other. It is a take off on somebody's wheel design. They are similar designs. Either one would make a pretty afghan.


Never heard of Bavarian crochet have to look it up.

How are you doing Solo? has it stop raining for a bit. My gosh has the sun come out for you and rain stop for more then a week?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been making smoothies.


yum yum


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I made hubby some home made Mounds candy for Fathers Day. They`re in the freezer now waiting for him to come home. He and oldest son have gone to a family reunion. I didn`t want to go as as I`m still waiting for youngest son to call.
> Last night our cable internet went out. And because we have a bundled package - we also lost our phone and basic cable tv too. We just got it back.


Oh I love mounds candy bars. Can you share recipe. You sure do take care of the men in your family. What would they do with out you.

Oh I am sorry though that you miss family reunion, but can understand how you wanted to hear from your son.

Hope cable is back on. I hate that when they go down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, I'm slowly catching up. It sounds like they actually did damage, CB. Have you tried getting in touch to see if they'll take care of it?
> 
> I wasn't sure - was it the transformer? Is it all fixed now and you can relax? I hope so.
> 
> ...


HI Bon, want to hear about your shaving cream adventures.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad got his wish; Canada beat Switzerland in Women's World Cup and advances to the next round. :thumbup:


yeah nice fathers day gift for him. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh everyone went to bed already.

I really should too. But I miss all of you.

Joey how are you doing?

WeBee glad he is safe(son)

Solo have you be able to go camping?

KC gave up scales along time ago, mirrors are bad enough. What are you knitting?

Hey LTL sounds like another busy weekend.

LL thinking of you. How is the house going?

Jokim glad you were able to go golfing for the day you need time out too.

CB at least I hope it is that pool and electricity are fix for sure this time.

GAli and Jayne how are you both doing?

CB what a wonderful kind sweet lovely person to make you a shawl.  

WCK how are you doing these fine days??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had such a beautiful day. Friends were over for lunch and we ate out on the deck and spent the whole afternoon out there. There was a light breeze so it wasn't too hot.

One of the neighbouring farmers cut and baled the hay in the lower pasture a couple of days ago. The cats and hunting birds are so happy - the mice and other little critters are easier to see. This afternoon we had eagles, hawks and even turkey vultures swooping down to enjoy their buffet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh everyone went to bed already.
> 
> I really should too. But I miss all of you.
> 
> ...


I'm still up Yarnie; it's only a little after 8 here and still a lovely evening. Did you and DH sneak a little strawberry jam today?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> HI Bon, want to hear about your shaving cream adventures.


Good morning! Hi, Yarnie. Our trip to DD#2 - with DD#1 and her two youngest - was a lot of fun! Usually the kids want my attention nonstop, but this time they had their cousins to play with. They made it easy for me. I did get in two quiet card games with two of them. Quiet is the important word. It got pretty noisy at times with 7 kids.

The shaving cream was so much fun! We did it in the carport. DD had a table there, and we all stood around it except the two youngest who sat on stools. We had a plastic table cloth on the table. First we put a squirt of shaving cream in cups, then added some red paint and stirred. After that came the yellow paint - and we had made orange! Of course, the older kids know about mixing colors, but having fun was the main goal. We mixed green and purple in separate cups. Then they all put their gloppy plastic spoons in a handy bucket of water. Even that's fun for a two-year old! Then they "painted" with their pretty colors. Of course, there were 4 cans of shaving cream within easy reach, so pretty soon everyone was covered from head to toe.

That's where the hose came in! They all played in the hose getting squirted, putting on more shaving cream, and getting squirted again. They were running around laughing and having a good time. A couple of them wanted turns holding the hose, and that was fun, too. Of course I turned the wrong way and was soaked from head to toe! After that, they got out the water guns and ran all over squirting each other.

Cleanup was easy. I thought my daughters would stay in the cool house and chat, but they came out with us. It was very helpful to have them there, and they enjoyed it. DD#2 just scooped everything up in the tablecloth and threw the whole thing away!

We went inside and collapsed. After I'd sat for about ten minutes, I got up. My legs felt like they weighed 200 pounds each! Boy was I tired, but I wouldn't have missed it for the world. We have pictures, and they're sending them to me today on the phone.

The kids were very quiet for the rest of the day, watched a movie, younger ones fell asleep. It was fun.

I just remembered, the first thing I told them before we started with the shaving cream was - DO NOT EAT IT! The first thing little Lucy did was - EAT IT! She was right next to me, and of course there was a chorus of shouts from the kids when she got it to her mouth. I wiped it off before she actually ate any, but she may have gotten a taste because she didn't try it again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning! Hi, Yarnie. Our trip to DD#2 - with DD#1 and her two youngest - was a lot of fun! Usually the kids want my attention nonstop, but this time they had their cousins to play with. They made it easy for me. I did get in two quiet card games with two of them. Quiet is the important word. It got pretty noisy at times with 7 kids.
> 
> The shaving cream was so much fun! We did it in the carport. DD had a table there, and we all stood around it except the two youngest who sat on stools. We had a plastic table cloth on the table. First we put a squirt of shaving cream in cups, then added some red paint and stirred. After that came the yellow paint - and we had made orange! Of course, the older kids know about mixing colors, but having fun was the main goal. We mixed green and purple in separate cups. Then they all put their gloppy plastic spoons in a handy bucket of water. Even that's fun for a two-year old! Then they "painted" with their pretty colors. Of course, there were 4 cans of shaving cream within easy reach, so pretty soon everyone was covered from head to toe.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing, Bon. What a great time you had. You are so fortunate to have such a family!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for sharing, Bon. What a great time you had. You are so fortunate to have such a family!


Thanks, LL. Yes, we do feel very lucky. I always wanted a big family. We have three children - and they've given us the big family we wanted. I never expected it! It's a true blessing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, LL. Yes, we do feel very lucky. I always wanted a big family. We have three children - and they've given us the big family we wanted. I never expected it! It's a true blessing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Joey checking in. 2 grandsons are here and are in bed. Vacation Bible Camp (day) starts tomorrow, until Friday. Their mom, my daughter, will come Friday for knitting and take them home.
> 
> All three children were home at sometime today. It was hectic and I'm tired. At 10 I finally had some time to put my feet up, and did nothing else. Time for sleep, Good night!


Nice that all 3 kids made it home for Father's Day. Enjoy your week with the grands and hope you can catch a little day time nap to make up for the early morning starts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had such a beautiful day. Friends were over for lunch and we ate out on the deck and spent the whole afternoon out there. There was a light breeze so it wasn't too hot.
> 
> One of the neighbouring farmers cut and baled the hay in the lower pasture a couple of days ago. The cats and hunting birds are so happy - the mice and other little critters are easier to see. This afternoon we had eagles, hawks and even turkey vultures swooping down to enjoy their buffet.


Oh you are so bless to be able to enjoy the view . I envy you.

Can't stay on long as bad storm on the way. predicting 50 mile an hour winds. Hoping it does not get that bad. A large amount of lighting too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm still up Yarnie; it's only a little after 8 here and still a lovely evening. Did you and DH sneak a little strawberry jam today?


Nope not yet. Have 11 jars put in freezer though. Just small jelly jars. But will make nice gifts for Christmas. Want to make the peach one too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning! Hi, Yarnie. Our trip to DD#2 - with DD#1 and her two youngest - was a lot of fun! Usually the kids want my attention nonstop, but this time they had their cousins to play with. They made it easy for me. I did get in two quiet card games with two of them. Quiet is the important word. It got pretty noisy at times with 7 kids.
> 
> The shaving cream was so much fun! We did it in the carport. DD had a table there, and we all stood around it except the two youngest who sat on stools. We had a plastic table cloth on the table. First we put a squirt of shaving cream in cups, then added some red paint and stirred. After that came the yellow paint - and we had made orange! Of course, the older kids know about mixing colors, but having fun was the main goal. We mixed green and purple in separate cups. Then they all put their gloppy plastic spoons in a handy bucket of water. Even that's fun for a two-year old! Then they "painted" with their pretty colors. Of course, there were 4 cans of shaving cream within easy reach, so pretty soon everyone was covered from head to toe.
> 
> ...


That sounds like so much fun Bonnie. We never played with shaving cream but I do remember lots of hot summer days running through the sprinklers and hosing each other down. Mom brought her big galvanized tub outside and we used it as a pool.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Joey checking in. 2 grandsons are here and are in bed. Vacation Bible Camp (day) starts tomorrow, until Friday. Their mom, my daughter, will come Friday for knitting and take them home.
> 
> All three children were home at sometime today. It was hectic and I'm tired. At 10 I finally had some time to put my feet up, and did nothing else. Time for sleep, Good night!


Oh Joey it is a lot when children all show up. Have fun with the Grandchildren and visit. Also neat that daughter and you get together for visit and knit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so bless to be able to enjoy the view . I envy you.
> 
> Can't stay on long as bad storm on the way. predicting 50 mile an hour winds. Hoping it does not get that bad. A large amount of lighting too.


I hope that storm passes you by Yarnie and that it doesn't hit Joey's area either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning! Hi, Yarnie. Our trip to DD#2 - with DD#1 and her two youngest - was a lot of fun! Usually the kids want my attention nonstop, but this time they had their cousins to play with. They made it easy for me. I did get in two quiet card games with two of them. Quiet is the important word. It got pretty noisy at times with 7 kids.
> 
> The shaving cream was so much fun! We did it in the carport. DD had a table there, and we all stood around it except the two youngest who sat on stools. We had a plastic table cloth on the table. First we put a squirt of shaving cream in cups, then added some red paint and stirred. After that came the yellow paint - and we had made orange! Of course, the older kids know about mixing colors, but having fun was the main goal. We mixed green and purple in separate cups. Then they all put their gloppy plastic spoons in a handy bucket of water. Even that's fun for a two-year old! Then they "painted" with their pretty colors. Of course, there were 4 cans of shaving cream within easy reach, so pretty soon everyone was covered from head to toe.
> 
> ...


Oh you made me laugh lucky you to have so much fun. Love the Lucy and shaving cream , saying no to little ones . It is like it has to be done to see what everyone is talking about. 
You had a good time and it was a good tired wasn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now rain coming down heavy and if weather persons aare right worst is yet to come. 

they have been know to be wrong. Hope this is one of the wrong ones.

Morning WCk, Bye WCk.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so bless to be able to enjoy the view . I envy you.
> 
> Can't stay on long as bad storm on the way. predicting 50 mile an hour winds. Hoping it does not get that bad. A large amount of lighting too.


I hope it passes quickly with no damage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like so much fun Bonnie. We never played with shaving cream but I do remember lots of hot summer days running through the sprinklers and hosing each other down. Mom brought her big galvanized tub outside and we used it as a pool.


I never did it as a child either. I don't know where the idea came from.

We did the same as you - hose, later sprinkler. We didn't have a tub though. Funny, isn't it - getting squirted with the hose was such a big treat, and now they have water parks!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, my son made it safe to Kansas last night. He didn`t call me - I saw his status on Facebook. I`m quite hurt over that. Maybe he didn`t want to appear as a Mummys boy in front of his friends, but it still hurt nevertheless. But he got there safe, and that`s the main thing.
I`m so grateful for your prayers for him...thank you so much - it`s truly appreciated.
Hubby loved the Mounds candy I made him for Fathers Day. I put them in the freezer, and he`ll be having some Mounds with butter pecan ice cream  for dessert tonight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well, my son made it safe to Kansas last night. He didn`t call me - I saw his status on Facebook. I`m quite hurt over that. Maybe he didn`t want to appear as a Mummys boy in front of his friends, but it still hurt nevertheless. But he got there safe, and that`s the main thing.
> I`m so grateful for your prayers for him...thank you so much - it`s truly appreciated.
> Hubby loved the Mounds candy I made him for Fathers Day. I put them in the freezer, and he`ll be having some Mounds with butter pecan ice cream  for dessert tonight.


WendyBee, glad he got back fine. Have patience. I want to make the Mounds soon. Thank you for that. Hugs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the look of Bavarian crochet! Is the other Catherine Wheel? It's similar to Bavarian.


Catherine's Wheel, that's it WCK. You are so good. Each would make a nice afghan. A different take on the traditional granny square.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Never heard of Bavarian crochet have to look it up.
> 
> How are you doing Solo? has it stop raining for a bit. My gosh has the sun come out for you and rain stop for more then a week?


All is well here Yarnie, thanks for asking. We are drying up around here and that yellow orb in the sky is mighty nice to look at. However, it did bring with it temps in the high 90s and a heat index of over 105. It's officially summer, so can't say it wasn't expected. Now if only the campgrounds would dry up faster....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning! Hi, Yarnie. Our trip to DD#2 - with DD#1 and her two youngest - was a lot of fun! Usually the kids want my attention nonstop, but this time they had their cousins to play with. They made it easy for me. I did get in two quiet card games with two of them. Quiet is the important word. It got pretty noisy at times with 7 kids.
> 
> The shaving cream was so much fun! We did it in the carport. DD had a table there, and we all stood around it except the two youngest who sat on stools. We had a plastic table cloth on the table. First we put a squirt of shaving cream in cups, then added some red paint and stirred. After that came the yellow paint - and we had made orange! Of course, the older kids know about mixing colors, but having fun was the main goal. We mixed green and purple in separate cups. Then they all put their gloppy plastic spoons in a handy bucket of water. Even that's fun for a two-year old! Then they "painted" with their pretty colors. Of course, there were 4 cans of shaving cream within easy reach, so pretty soon everyone was covered from head to toe.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, that sounded like such a fun time. Of course as soon as you said don't eat it, someone had to taste. Just like telling the little ones, don't touch it it's hot - you know they will do so. I can't imagine shaving cream and paint would be a tasty combination so she probably did eat some. The easy clean up was the best part for the exhausted adults.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Well, my son made it safe to Kansas last night. He didn`t call me - I saw his status on Facebook. I`m quite hurt over that. Maybe he didn`t want to appear as a Mummys boy in front of his friends, but it still hurt nevertheless. But he got there safe, and that`s the main thing.
> I`m so grateful for your prayers for him...thank you so much - it`s truly appreciated.
> Hubby loved the Mounds candy I made him for Fathers Day. I put them in the freezer, and he`ll be having some Mounds with butter pecan ice cream  for dessert tonight.


At least you have a place to check up on him. Our parents had to rely on us calling and I was pretty bad about that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Well it was a fun and busy weekend. Then when I was watering my flower beds on Saturday, my Crocs got wet and I turned and slipped out of them. I was thinking as I was falling, don't crash into the flowers. So I gracefully (snort) landed on the wood wall that contains the beds. I have an 8" gash going up my leg, and boy did it bleed. I let it bleed, washed it, put antibiotic cream on it and put two large pad band aids on it. Changed it about 3 times that day. Still nasty on Sunday afternoon, but today just sore. It is so gross looking that my son got queasy looking at it. But when I needed something, he felt sorry enough for me to get it. Good news, only dented wood, no crushed flowers :-D 

It is HOT out today, and none of the 4 legged children are even thinking of going outside. Tomorrow we will be 101-102 and feel like 115. So I better get up by 5 AM to get them outside before the sun comes up. Had some bad storms (thunder, lightening, hail and a tornado) swirl around us because of Bill, but nothing serious here, which is a blessing.

Talked to my dad yesterday. He called this morning all upset asking me why I was mad at him. I told him I wasn't mad at him, why did he think that. He did not remember that we talked on Sunday, and he thought I was mad at him and festered about it all night. So I told him that yes we did talk, and that he promised to send me $100,000 because I was his favorite. He told me he maybe forgetful but he is not insane. So we ended the conversation chuckling. Just glad we talked so he did not dwell on it all day and work himself into a tizzy.

TTFN friends


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> At least you have a place to check up on him. Our parents had to rely on us calling and I was pretty bad about that.


Some day he'll understand - and call.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, that sounded like such a fun time. Of course as soon as you said don't eat it, someone had to taste. Just like telling the little ones, don't touch it it's hot - you know they will do so. I can't imagine shaving cream and paint would be a tasty combination so she probably did eat some. The easy clean up was the best part for the exhausted adults.


I think it was just impulsive. If she heard what I said, it just didn't register. It DID look tempting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Well it was a fun and busy weekend. Then when I was watering my flower beds on Saturday, my Crocs got wet and I turned and slipped out of them. I was thinking as I was falling, don't crash into the flowers. So I gracefully (snort) landed on the wood wall that contains the beds. I have an 8" gash going up my leg, and boy did it bleed. I let it bleed, washed it, put antibiotic cream on it and put two large pad band aids on it. Changed it about 3 times that day. Still nasty on Sunday afternoon, but today just sore. It is so gross looking that my son got queasy looking at it. But when I needed something, he felt sorry enough for me to get it. Good news, only dented wood, no crushed flowers :-D
> 
> ...


Oh, my - that sounds like quite a gash. I'm glad it's getting better already. Also glad you talked to your dad so he wouldn't worry. Very funny ending to that conversation!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some of my recent hats. One of my KP friends sent me a larger 16" circular. I used it for the dark blue and black hat at the top (Wool-ease Thick and Quick). The rest of the hats are from Yarnie's yarn. Sorry about quality of picture, Older cell phone.


Very nice, Joeys!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my - that sounds like quite a gash. I'm glad it's getting better already. Also glad you talked to your dad so he wouldn't worry. Very funny ending to that conversation!


He was getting so upset that he forgot we talked I needed to change the topic. I am not saying that my dad is stingy, but the family rumor is that he still has his First Communion money :lol: So that got him on a roll, and all was good after that. And no, he did not fall for my 'you promised to send me a check' fairy tale. Hey according to him, I am not in the will, and my sisters will get my 50 cents to split between them. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I hope they win, other wise I will never hear the end of it.
> 
> German husband soccer fan here no matter what counties are playing. But seem to be a Canadian fan on this one.
> 
> ...


Wishing you a good night's sleep tonight, Yarnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> strawberries ripe here. Bought some, going to make freezer jam. Do you know how many fruits you can make into freezer jam.
> 
> Gave up canning when boy's left. Oldest does it now, gave him my canner equipment.
> 
> ...


I don't know how many fruits are good for making freezer jams from. I only used to put up strawberry.
Herbs freeze extremely well. I have parsley, chives, dill, and even cilantro, chopped and frozen. When thawed and used, they are as fresh as the day I chopped them.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got the nicest surprise in the mail yesterday. We went to get some chemicals for the pool and I had a package when I got home. I ripped it open and found the most beautiful blue shawl you have ever seen. Plus a sweet card and a Max Lucado book. Who would thought I could have such a sweet thoughtful friend to do that for me? I love my friends. God has blessed me with great friends.


Max Lucado writes great books! :thumbup:
Hope you have an enjoyable time reading it.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He was getting so upset that he forgot we talked I needed to change the topic. I am not saying that my dad is stingy, but the family rumor is that he still has his First Communion money :lol: So that got him on a roll, and all was good after that. And no, he did not fall for my 'you promised to send me a check' fairy tale. Hey according to him, I am not in the will, and my sisters will get my 50 cents to split between them. :XD:


He has a great sense of humor, doesn't he?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh everyone went to bed already.
> 
> I really should too. But I miss all of you.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Yarnie. Golf is one of two 'time outs' for me. I really enjoy being outdoors and getting the exercise at the same time. How are you doing, Yarnie? Will you be able to sleep soundly tonight? I sure hope so.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Max Lucado writes great books! :thumbup:
> Hope you have an enjoyable time reading it.♥


CB - what a nice gift! That's a very loving friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I never did it as a child either. I don't know where the idea came from.
> 
> We did the same as you - hose, later sprinkler. We didn't have a tub though. Funny, isn't it - getting squirted with the hose was such a big treat, and now they have water parks!


So true. We had community wading and swimming pools. The closest we had to a water slide was a regular slide that went into the water at one of the local lakes


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so bless to be able to enjoy the view . I envy you.
> 
> Can't stay on long as bad storm on the way. predicting 50 mile an hour winds. Hoping it does not get that bad. A large amount of lighting too.


We're scheduled to get a bad thunderstorm during the early hours of the morning (3-4 AM). With my ear plugs, I'll sleep right through it. ;-) :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Well, my son made it safe to Kansas last night. He didn`t call me - I saw his status on Facebook. I`m quite hurt over that. Maybe he didn`t want to appear as a Mummys boy in front of his friends, but it still hurt nevertheless. But he got there safe, and that`s the main thing.
> I`m so grateful for your prayers for him...thank you so much - it`s truly appreciated.
> Hubby loved the Mounds candy I made him for Fathers Day. I put them in the freezer, and he`ll be having some Mounds with butter pecan ice cream  for dessert tonight.


I know it hurts Wendy. Moms are such special people that they can overlook all the hurts and still be there for their kids. A lesson I learned from my Mom who still gets hurt sometimes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Catherine's Wheel, that's it WCK. You are so good. Each would make a nice afghan. A different take on the traditional granny square.


I would love to see your finished afghan, Solo. Bavarian Crochet/Catherine's Wheel is very eye catching and pretty. It must be stunning in an afghan form.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Catherine's Wheel, that's it WCK. You are so good. Each would make a nice afghan. A different take on the traditional granny square.


A friend made a gorgeous Catherine's Wheel baby afghan in pastel colours. She had so many compliments that she made another larger afghan in primary colours and it was really beautiful. Not only beautiful, but great stash busters - they use a lot of yarn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight Ladies. Turning in early tonight. Another busy day tomorrow. Sleep well and wake up rested.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know it hurts Wendy. Moms are such special people that they can overlook all the hurts and still be there for their kids. A lesson I learned from my Mom who still gets hurt sometimes.


Sometimes I'm surprised at how sensitive I can be - overly so at times. I can usually shake it off, thank goodness. I guess we just love them so much and are so bound to them at the core of our being that anything negative toward us is a wound. I think it's unintentional. It's normal for them to have their problems and moods - just be glad they're not still teenagers!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Well it was a fun and busy weekend. Then when I was watering my flower beds on Saturday, my Crocs got wet and I turned and slipped out of them. I was thinking as I was falling, don't crash into the flowers. So I gracefully (snort) landed on the wood wall that contains the beds. I have an 8" gash going up my leg, and boy did it bleed. I let it bleed, washed it, put antibiotic cream on it and put two large pad band aids on it. Changed it about 3 times that day. Still nasty on Sunday afternoon, but today just sore. It is so gross looking that my son got queasy looking at it. But when I needed something, he felt sorry enough for me to get it. Good news, only dented wood, no crushed flowers :-D
> 
> ...


Sounds like an awful gash LTL, keep a close eye on it to make sure it doesn't get infected.

You and your Dad have a good sense of humour; glad you got him laughing. The $100,000 sounds like something my DH would have said to his Dad, with a similar response :lol:

My Dad is starting to get forgetful too. The last time I was in Edmonton, he had gone to bed and came back out about 10 minutes later apologizing for not having said goodnight. He did, but I told him it was always good to get a second goodnight hug.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't know how many fruits are good for making freezer jams from. I only used to put up strawberry.
> Herbs freeze extremely well. I have parsley, chives, dill, and even cilantro, chopped and frozen. When thawed and used, they are as fresh as the day I chopped them.♥


What do you freeze them in?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some of my recent hats. One of my KP friends sent me a larger 16" circular. I used it for the dark blue and black hat at the top (Wool-ease Thick and Quick). The rest of the hats are from Yarnie's yarn. Sorry about quality of picture, Older cell phone.


Nice looking hats Joey, there will be warm and stylish heads out there when the weather changes back to winter (hopefully not too soon).

My phone is an antique - it doesn't take pictures at all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> He was getting so upset that he forgot we talked I needed to change the topic. I am not saying that my dad is stingy, but the family rumor is that he still has his First Communion money :lol: So that got him on a roll, and all was good after that. And no, he did not fall for my 'you promised to send me a check' fairy tale. Hey according to him, I am not in the will, and my sisters will get my 50 cents to split between them. :XD:


 :lol: He sounds even more like my FIL! Is he English/Irish?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We're scheduled to get a bad thunderstorm during the early hours of the morning (3-4 AM). With my ear plugs, I'll sleep right through it. ;-) :-D


Hope you sleep well and don't lose your power Jokim!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sometimes I'm surprised at how sensitive I can be - overly so at times. I can usually shake it off, thank goodness. I guess we just love them so much and are so bound to them at the core of our being that anything negative toward us is a wound. I think it's unintentional. It's normal for them to have their problems and moods - just be glad they're not still teenagers!


I think you've got it right Bonnie. My Mom gets hurt because my brothers and her grands don't call as often as she would like. I keep reminding her that her boys just aren't chatty fellows, they call when they have something to say -- chatty is what she has a daughter for :lol: And the boys are always there if she or Dad need them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you've got it right Bonnie. My Mom gets hurt because my brothers and her grands don't call as often as she would like. I keep reminding her that her boys just aren't chatty fellows, they call when they have something to say -- chatty is what she has a daughter for :lol: And the boys are always there if she or Dad need them.


That's the way it is for me - DDs are chatty, DS calls when he has "business." Luckily, he lives nearby and we see him every week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dad with me when I was a baby; and one of my cousins


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had such a beautiful day. Friends were over for lunch and we ate out on the deck and spent the whole afternoon out there. There was a light breeze so it wasn't too hot.
> 
> One of the neighbouring farmers cut and baled the hay in the lower pasture a couple of days ago. The cats and hunting birds are so happy - the mice and other little critters are easier to see. This afternoon we had eagles, hawks and even turkey vultures swooping down to enjoy their buffet.


What a lovely day you have had. So simple but so beautiful to enjoy God's creation and to spend the day with friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Joey checking in. 2 grandsons are here and are in bed. Vacation Bible Camp (day) starts tomorrow, until Friday. Their mom, my daughter, will come Friday for knitting and take them home.
> 
> All three children were home at sometime today. It was hectic and I'm tired. At 10 I finally had some time to put my feet up, and did nothing else. Time for sleep, Good night!


How was the first day of Bible Camp?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning! Hi, Yarnie. Our trip to DD#2 - with DD#1 and her two youngest - was a lot of fun! Usually the kids want my attention nonstop, but this time they had their cousins to play with. They made it easy for me. I did get in two quiet card games with two of them. Quiet is the important word. It got pretty noisy at times with 7 kids.
> 
> The shaving cream was so much fun! We did it in the carport. DD had a table there, and we all stood around it except the two youngest who sat on stools. We had a plastic table cloth on the table. First we put a squirt of shaving cream in cups, then added some red paint and stirred. After that came the yellow paint - and we had made orange! Of course, the older kids know about mixing colors, but having fun was the main goal. We mixed green and purple in separate cups. Then they all put their gloppy plastic spoons in a handy bucket of water. Even that's fun for a two-year old! Then they "painted" with their pretty colors. Of course, there were 4 cans of shaving cream within easy reach, so pretty soon everyone was covered from head to toe.
> 
> ...


I love your stories Bon. I felt like I was there with you having all the fun. Great memories for you and the kids.
So much fun for all of you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so bless to be able to enjoy the view . I envy you.
> 
> Can't stay on long as bad storm on the way. predicting 50 mile an hour winds. Hoping it does not get that bad. A large amount of lighting too.


Be careful with those winds and lighting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope not yet. Have 11 jars put in freezer though. Just small jelly jars. But will make nice gifts for Christmas. Want to make the peach one too.


Yum I have never made the freezer jam. Maybe by accident if a jar didn't seal. That will be a nice Christmas present. I used to give away homemade salsa but not as many tomatoes since my Daddy is not here to grow the best tomatoes for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well, my son made it safe to Kansas last night. He didn`t call me - I saw his status on Facebook. I`m quite hurt over that. Maybe he didn`t want to appear as a Mummys boy in front of his friends, but it still hurt nevertheless. But he got there safe, and that`s the main thing.
> I`m so grateful for your prayers for him...thank you so much - it`s truly appreciated.
> Hubby loved the Mounds candy I made him for Fathers Day. I put them in the freezer, and he`ll be having some Mounds with butter pecan ice cream I understand your hurt over your son. He will be different one day . Right now he is trying to be grown like we all have done at that age. I used to get mad because my Daddy would tell me to be careful. I took that as an insult. Now I say it to my kids because I understand what my parents meant that if I got hurt they would be devastated . It was a way of saying they loved me but I was young and didn't understand until I had kids. I am glad your son made it safe and sound. I wouldn't even let my grandson swim by himself in our pool until he was 19 but sometimes I still peek to make sure he is alright. We are mothers and we love our kids and want them to be safe. We have to let them grow up but we don't have to like it.
> What about these mounds ? I love mounds. Anything with chocolate and coconut is my fav. How did you make them?  for dessert tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All is well here Yarnie, thanks for asking. We are drying up around here and that yellow orb in the sky is mighty nice to look at. However, it did bring with it temps in the high 90s and a heat index of over 105. It's officially summer, so can't say it wasn't expected. Now if only the campgrounds would dry up faster....


Summer down her too. 
Where are you going camping? 
We got the a/c fixed today. PTL. It was in our extra room with our office and our tv room . It wasn't too bad but with the temps getting higher we are enjoying it tonight. The a/c man said it didn't have anything to do with the electricians that came out the other day. Just a bad fuse box. We have a lot of power failures so that could have been it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Well it was a fun and busy weekend. Then when I was watering my flower beds on Saturday, my Crocs got wet and I turned and slipped out of them. I was thinking as I was falling, don't crash into the flowers. So I gracefully (snort) landed on the wood wall that contains the beds. I have an 8" gash going up my leg, and boy did it bleed. I let it bleed, washed it, put antibiotic cream on it and put two large pad band aids on it. Changed it about 3 times that day. Still nasty on Sunday afternoon, but today just sore. It is so gross looking that my son got queasy looking at it. But when I needed something, he felt sorry enough for me to get it. Good news, only dented wood, no crushed flowers :-D
> 
> ...


Girl you have to be careful in crocs they could kill you. Your leg sound terrible If you have red streaks go to the dr. I mean it. 
I hate you got hurt but I am sure you made a funny video of it. I am glad your flowers made it thru the fall. 
I love the story about you Daddy. Sometimes you can have a dream of being mad and wake up mad at the person Maybe he dreamed you were mad at him.
Jojo is pretty upset he is back to being an outside dog again. He hides in the bushes until supper then he comes out to eat and sulks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some of my recent hats. One of my KP friends sent me a larger 16" circular. I used it for the dark blue and black hat at the top (Wool-ease Thick and Quick). The rest of the hats are from Yarnie's yarn. Sorry about quality of picture, Older cell phone.


You have been busy. Nice colors and look warm. Yay for Yarnie and the yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He was getting so upset that he forgot we talked I needed to change the topic. I am not saying that my dad is stingy, but the family rumor is that he still has his First Communion money :lol: So that got him on a roll, and all was good after that. And no, he did not fall for my 'you promised to send me a check' fairy tale. Hey according to him, I am not in the will, and my sisters will get my 50 cents to split between them. :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Max Lucado writes great books! :thumbup:
> Hope you have an enjoyable time reading it.♥


Yes he does. I do like his books.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB - what a nice gift! That's a very loving friend.


Yes she is. I am blessed to have her and all of Denim as my friends.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad with me when I was a baby; and one of my cousins


I love that pic. You were a beautiful baby.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like an awful gash LTL, keep a close eye on it to make sure it doesn't get infected.
> 
> You and your Dad have a good sense of humour; glad you got him laughing. The $100,000 sounds like something my DH would have said to his Dad, with a similar response :lol:
> 
> My Dad is starting to get forgetful too. The last time I was in Edmonton, he had gone to bed and came back out about 10 minutes later apologizing for not having said goodnight. He did, but I told him it was always good to get a second goodnight hug.


One thing that I told my dad when this started is that I would never lie to him about his forgetfulness. The 'problem' with my dad is that he is so social and funny that it masks a lot. He was very afraid when he realized what was happening which manifested as anger. Loss of control over your life is terrifying. Just honored to be there for him when he needs me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lets see if I read this right.

WCk is decking it out and ducking too.

LTL saves flowers, and has new fashion statement for this summer bandaging leg.

CB is entertaining men in her garden by letting them stomp flowers. Also busy electrify pool. 

WeBee is in to mounds and checking on son, who does not know to phone home like ET.

Jokim spends weekend partying and then is tired. Also in to hitting little balls to make up for not enough partying.

Solo is busy drying out and is a smoothie.

L.L. is into traffic control teaching dogs how to do it. Also training dogs to bring home meals.

Bon is into shaving cream and outdoor showers.

Joey is busy with whole family at once and hat making moody.

I am just jamming.

Jayne keeps knocking on her head.

Gali, Gerslay, ?????????????????

that about all I have read. If anything else comes up will let you know


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> One thing that I told my dad when this started is that I would never lie to him about his forgetfulness. The 'problem' with my dad is that he is so social and funny that it masks a lot. He was very afraid when he realized what was happening which manifested as anger. Loss of control over your life is terrifying. Just honored to be there for him when he needs me.


Hope leg is better. Understand what is happening with your Dad. Know it is very hard on you and your Dad. You have and will be always there for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

See weather person got it wrong again. Some day they will get it right. Storm and wind but not as bad as was told. But southern part of state really got the bad part of it. 
Hope you are spared Jokim.

Love making freezer Jam, just mush fruit, add sugar and package of freeze stuff. Put in clean jars let it set up and freeze. How is that for fun. Only bad thing is you will have to use jam in a week if put in frig. Up to a year though in freezer.

Lovely sleep last night. about 5 hours. But would probably had more if I did not decide to get up and read a good book that I could not put down.

Went to Doctor yesterday, but he has left clinic only there about 6 months and just when I final found a Doctor I like. Oh well on the look out for new one.

Off to do something useful like the wash.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad with me when I was a baby; and one of my cousins


What a sweet picture. You can tell he's a happy dad - and no wonder! Look at that cute little baby!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love your stories Bon. I felt like I was there with you having all the fun. Great memories for you and the kids.
> So much fun for all of you!


Thanks, CB. It was so nice to see my daughters chatting away. They lived in the same town for about two years, and their families had dinner together at least once a week and went to church together. They lived about a mile apart. Those were good times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if I read this right.
> 
> WCk is decking it out and ducking too.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yarnie, you're one in a million!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WCK, I missed your post but saw CB's response. You paint a nice picture - outside all day with a cool breeze and good friends - and your lovely view. It souinds so relaxing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://conservativetribune.com/rev-graham-smacks-obama/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if I read this right.
> 
> WCk is decking it out and ducking too.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww are these cute sheep!?



__ https://www.facebook.com/mrtintumon/posts/10153592157543676


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Some day he'll understand - and call.


I think he does. He used his Facebook status to report so Wendy would know he made it safe and sound, but at the same time alleviated the perceived "Mama's boy" label his friends would tease him with. He knew Wendy would check his Facebook page.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Summer down her too.
> Where are you going camping?
> We got the a/c fixed today. PTL. It was in our extra room with our office and our tv room . It wasn't too bad but with the temps getting higher we are enjoying it tonight. The a/c man said it didn't have anything to do with the electricians that came out the other day. Just a bad fuse box. We have a lot of power failures so that could have been it.


I haven't been recently. The campgrounds I frequent have been under water and are drying up now. The next step is to have the damage fixed. but that's down on the list of things to do.

Glad the AC was fixed. A new fuse box might mean lesser power failures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my shawl Yarnie made me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl Yarnie made me.


It was Yarnie! I should have known. It's so pretty - looks very soft.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girl you have to be careful in crocs they could kill you. Your leg sound terrible If you have red streaks go to the dr. I mean it.
> I hate you got hurt but I am sure you made a funny video of it. I am glad your flowers made it thru the fall.
> I love the story about you Daddy. Sometimes you can have a dream of being mad and wake up mad at the person Maybe he dreamed you were mad at him.
> Jojo is pretty upset he is back to being an outside dog again. He hides in the bushes until supper then he comes out to eat and sulks.


  poor Jojo, he got spoiled inside. Now that he's back outside, is Daisy talking to him again?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl Yarnie made me.


That`s so beautiful Bumpy. If this winter is anything like last winter you will definitely need it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> poor Jojo, he got spoiled inside. Now that he's back outside, is Daisy talking to him again?


No not a word. Daisy still has his white bandage and his limping in her head. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was Yarnie! I should have known. It's so pretty - looks very soft.


Yes I had to check to make sure she didn't mind me telling everyone. Thanks Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:
 

> One thing that I told my dad when this started is that I would never lie to him about his forgetfulness. The 'problem' with my dad is that he is so social and funny that it masks a lot. He was very afraid when he realized what was happening which manifested as anger. Loss of control over your life is terrifying. Just honored to be there for him when he needs me.


 :thumbup: Completely agree with you! Dad has chronic white matter disease from a previous brain injury and small strokes. It has mainly affected his balance which makes walking more difficult for him but can also be a factor in developing dementia. He knows he's becoming more forgetful and it makes him anxious because his mother had Alzheimers.

I can talk or joke with him about it but Mom tends to fuss and worry which makes him defensive and it gets stressful for both of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204540797865205&set=a.3617105911556.2133390.1391117358&type=1&theater The big bad south.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Completely agree with you! Dad has chronic white matter disease from a previous brain injury and small strokes. It has mainly affected his balance which makes walking more difficult for him but can also be a factor in developing dementia. He knows he's becoming more forgetful and it makes him anxious because his mother had Alzheimers.
> 
> I can talk or joke with him about it but Mom tends to fuss and worry which makes him defensive and it gets stressful for both of them.


I am sorry. That must be terrible for everyone. Daddy had mini strokes but he only forgot what happened the days before. He knew everything that ever happened to him before.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And it is very soft!! And beautiful!


Yes it is. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s so beautiful Bumpy. If this winter is anything like last winter you will definitely need it.


I can wrap it around me a few times too. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if I read this right.
> 
> WCk is decking it out and ducking too.
> 
> ...


 :lol: You have such a way with words!! You've got it all right (of course you're always right)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/rev-graham-smacks-obama/


 :thumbup: I can think of a few others that could use a good smack too!

It has been amazing to see how the families and other church members have been able to bring the community together in love and forgiveness rather than riots, fires and violence. They refused to let a hateful and evil crime escalate into more hatred and I pray that this healing spirit continues to grow and spread into other communities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww are these cute sheep!?
> http://www.facebook.com/mrtintumon/posts/10153592157543676


They are so adorable, especially their head and feet and those little curved horns. Their fleece looks more like hair than wool.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl Yarnie made me.


Wow, that is so beautiful! It looks as soft and light as a cloud.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> And it is very soft!! And beautiful!


and almost turned you into a mohair convert?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204540797865205&set=a.3617105911556.2133390.1391117358&type=1&theater The big bad south.


Sorry CB, couldn't open it


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What do you freeze them in?


I chop them in my food processor and store them in a plastic container. I try to process them when they're on the drier side. (Wash them and pat them dry with a paper towel)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad with me when I was a baby; and one of my cousins


Darling picture of your Dad and cousin and of course, Baby Kitty!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> One thing that I told my dad when this started is that I would never lie to him about his forgetfulness. The 'problem' with my dad is that he is so social and funny that it masks a lot. He was very afraid when he realized what was happening which manifested as anger. Loss of control over your life is terrifying. Just honored to be there for him when he needs me.


Yes, they do tend to mask a lot of their behavior. I'm beginning to see it with my MIL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if I read this right.
> 
> WCk is decking it out and ducking too.
> 
> ...


You are the funniest, Yarnie. Thanks for the chuckles that brighten our lives.♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See weather person got it wrong again. Some day they will get it right. Storm and wind but not as bad as was told. But southern part of state really got the bad part of it.
> Hope you are spared Jokim.
> 
> Love making freezer Jam, just mush fruit, add sugar and package of freeze stuff. Put in clean jars let it set up and freeze. How is that for fun. Only bad thing is you will have to use jam in a week if put in frig. Up to a year though in freezer.
> ...


The storm did come through our area about 4 AM this morn. It blew open our bedroom door, high winds and about 1/2" of rain. Thunder and lightning but not much damage. Some lost power. We were fine.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl Yarnie made me.


Very nice looking and seems warm. Great job, Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry. That must be terrible for everyone. Daddy had mini strokes but he only forgot what happened the days before. He knew everything that ever happened to him before.


Thanks CB, it's Dad's short term memory that's failing with him too. But for now he has little tips to help him cope with things like his meds and appointments - it's the little things that are frustrating.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The storm did come through our area about 4 AM this morn. It blew open our bedroom door, high winds and about 1/2" of rain. Thunder and lightning but not much damage. Some lost power. We were fine.♥


Glad you didn't lose power or have other damage Jokim. is the next ortho appointment for DH's shoulder coming up soon?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad with me when I was a baby; and one of my cousins


Wonderful photo! Your dad looks so happy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if I read this right.
> 
> WCk is decking it out and ducking too.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady - you are so funny. You have a great sense of humor! I love it. Glad I know you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl Yarnie made me.


It is beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/ashleighburns10/can-we-identify-your-age-based-on-your-political-opinions I am 62


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/1030399360 I guess I am a Tea party. Ted Cruz. Who knew?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/ashleighburns10/can-we-identify-your-age-based-on-your-political-opinions I am 62


47 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/theEagleisRising/photos/a.142656825937834.1073741830.135665053303678/371995023004012/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl Yarnie made me.


Pretty shawl. Love the color. Wear it well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/1030399360 I guess I am a Tea party. Ted Cruz. Who knew?


Marco Rubio here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/theEagleisRising/photos/a.142656825937834.1073741830.135665053303678/371995023004012/?type=1&theater


I am not in the least surprised.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But the Lord is faithful, who will establish you and guard you from the evil one.
2 Thessalonians 3:3 NKJV


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Our pool is still electrified. WAHHHHHHH! Power company coming back out tomorrow WEBee I will tell them what you said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pool is still electrified. WAHHHHHHH! Power company coming back out tomorrow WEBee I will tell them what you said.


I can not believe they can not get it fixes. Hope it works this time. Keep them out of the flowers or tell them they will be getting a bill for that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can not believe they can not get it fixes. Hope it works this time. Keep them out of the flowers or tell them they will be getting a bill for that.


Yes I may get hostile. The limbs are still there. I knew they weren't coming back to clean up their mess. They are the ones that shot my limbs down in the ice storm. :shock: :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I may get hostile. The limbs are still there. I knew they weren't coming back to clean up their mess. They are the ones that shot my limbs down in the ice storm. :shock: :-o


They have to clean up there mess up here. If not report them to company so have no problem with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went and saw Gertie and the girls . Gertie is putting on weight and looks content, girls are still sticking together. But they are all o.k.

Lady who lives down by city building has 27 chickens they sent her a letter finial but did not post picture like they did with us. Guess what she has to get rid of them too. I mean really two blocks away from the city offices and they just now found out she had chickens and not four but 27. Our so called leader and board really need eye exams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/ashleighburns10/can-we-identify-your-age-based-on-your-political-opinions I am 62


I'm 47


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/1030399360 I guess I am a Tea party. Ted Cruz. Who knew?


Marco Rubio


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and saw Gertie and the girls . Gertie is putting on weight and looks content, girls are still sticking together. But they are all o.k.
> 
> Lady who lives down by city building has 27 chickens they sent her a letter finial but did not post picture like they did with us. Guess what she has to get rid of them too. I mean really two blocks away from the city offices and they just now found out she had chickens and not four but 27. Our so called leader and board really need eye exams.


Crazy. But now everyone is crazy! There must be another tattle tail around . I am glad you got to see Gertie and the girls. Did you bring back eggs?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Marco Rubio


My DH got Marco Rubio and Ted. I will think about both of them when time comes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/theEagleisRising/photos/a.142656825937834.1073741830.135665053303678/371995023004012/?type=1&theater


It makes me wonder why any countries would contribute to a private foundation. Even Canada is there


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They have to clean up there mess up here. If not report them to company so have no problem with it.


The power company is in another town. They service lots of miles. We are blessed to have them come at all. We are outside of city limits so we are further away and have to have this company. We are 2 miles from the city service. We do have their number in our cell phones. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Marco Rubio here.


We're twins Bonnie :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pool is still electrified. WAHHHHHHH! Power company coming back out tomorrow WEBee I will tell them what you said.


  :shock: they should be running a test to make sure it's ok before they leave next time. Put Jojo on guard duty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: they should be running a test to make sure it's ok before they leave next time. Put Jojo on guard duty.


I was wondering why Jojo and Daisy weren't drinking out of the pool. I guess they were getting zapped. Maybe KPG has been here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I may get hostile. The limbs are still there. I knew they weren't coming back to clean up their mess. They are the ones that shot my limbs down in the ice storm. :shock: :-o


Seems that they like to take short cuts! But they must have some sort of meter that tests if there is current in the pool. How many places can the electricity can come from? Would a company that installs pools have more info?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and saw Gertie and the girls . Gertie is putting on weight and looks content, girls are still sticking together. But they are all o.k.
> 
> Lady who lives down by city building has 27 chickens they sent her a letter finial but did not post picture like they did with us. Guess what she has to get rid of them too. I mean really two blocks away from the city offices and they just now found out she had chickens and not four but 27. Our so called leader and board really need eye exams.


I'm glad Gertie and the girls have adapted to their new home :thumbup: but it probably made you miss them again. 27 is a lot of chickens to hide within a couple blocks of city hall while they're chasing down your 4 chickens. Do you have elections soon?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB, it's Dad's short term memory that's failing with him too. But for now he has little tips to help him cope with things like his meds and appointments - it's the little things that are frustrating.


That has to be hard. I think it's something we all hope to escape. It sounds like he's coping well. I've heard about lists, etc - I wish there was help for him WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH got Marco Rubio and Ted. I will think about both of them when time comes.


You still have quite a ways to go; lots of time to think about it before next Nov. We have our federal election coming up in Oct of this year. I'm not happy with everything the Conservatives have or haven't done, but they are much better than the next 2 choices so I hope they make it back in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But the Lord is faithful, who will establish you and guard you from the evil one.
> 2 Thessalonians 3:3 NKJV


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pool is still electrified. WAHHHHHHH! Power company coming back out tomorrow WEBee I will tell them what you said.


Oh, no! That's just strange. I hope they find the reason and can fix it easily. You must be very frustrated.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I may get hostile. The limbs are still there. I knew they weren't coming back to clean up their mess. They are the ones that shot my limbs down in the ice storm. :shock: :-o


So maddening!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering why Jojo and Daisy weren't drinking out of the pool. I guess they were getting zapped. Maybe KPG has been here.


She does have a lot of electric energy .....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Gertie and the girls have adapted to their new home :thumbup: but it probably made you miss them again. 27 is a lot of chickens to hide within a couple blocks of city hall while they're chasing down your 4 chickens. Do you have elections soon?


no but the current one is the only one on voter list no one else wants the job. :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and saw Gertie and the girls . Gertie is putting on weight and looks content, girls are still sticking together. But they are all o.k.
> 
> Lady who lives down by city building has 27 chickens they sent her a letter finial but did not post picture like they did with us. Guess what she has to get rid of them too. I mean really two blocks away from the city offices and they just now found out she had chickens and not four but 27. Our so called leader and board really need eye exams.


I'm glad you could go to see them and that they are doing well.

We are babysitting - I should say petsitting! For Sarah's tadpoles for 8 days while they go on vacation. DS and GKs came by last night with a big aquarium with about two inches of water in it. Sarah made a list of instructions, and they walked me through the feeding process. The tadpoles get a pinch of fish flakes, and when you get the pinch, Sarah said it's okay if the fish flakes stick out between your fingers a little. (She's very specific!) Then - do our amazement - one of the tadpoles had gone BOINGGGG!!! into a frog! So they came back tonight with tadpole/frog food and further instructions. DS has assured me that if they don't survive, he will not sue us! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The little frog is so cute. He's less than an inch high and just sits doing nothing. The tadpoles are swimming. Some have legs already. They even brought us three containers of water and DS told me to shake it for about 30 seconds then add - one container every three days! Days were written on the containers!! More specifics! (You can see where Sarah gets it.)

He also said that these are wild animals, and if the frog gets big and eats the tadpoles or vice versa, that is the law of the jungle and we are not to worry. He's a hoot!

So now I have pets! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Marco Rubio


We are soul sisters, WCK. I'm also a 47-year old Rubio fan! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That has to be hard. I think it's something we all hope to escape. It sounds like he's coping well. I've heard about lists, etc - I wish there was help for him WCK.


Thanks Bonnie. There is a lot of research into Alzheimers and other forms of dementia and some meds seem to be effective in slowing down the rate of brain damage so that's positive news -- especially since so many people are living longer. The side effects caused to many problems for Dad to continue with it though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH got Marco Rubio and Ted. I will think about both of them when time comes.


I thought Ted Cruz was excellent on Fox tonight - on Special Report. He seemed so relaxed and gave good answers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're twins Bonnie :lol:


Funny - I just posted almost the same thing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering why Jojo and Daisy weren't drinking out of the pool. I guess they were getting zapped. Maybe KPG has been here.


Maybe that's where she gets her energy! haha-snooort!

(Gee, I miss the snorts.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/ashleighburns10/can-we-identify-your-age-based-on-your-political-opinions I am 62


Same as you and I like 62


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. There is a lot of research into Alzheimers and other forms of dementia and some meds seem to be effective in slowing down the rate of brain damage so that's positive news -- especially since so many people are living longer. The side effects caused to many problems for Dad to continue with it though.


I just hope they keep studying it and make a breakthrough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you could go to see them and that they are doing well.
> 
> We are babysitting - I should say petsitting! For Sarah's tadpoles for 8 days while they go on vacation. DS and GKs came by last night with a big aquarium with about two inches of water in it. Sarah made a list of instructions, and they walked me through the feeding process. The tadpoles get a pinch of fish flakes, and when you get the pinch, Sarah said it's okay if the fish flakes stick out between your fingers a little. (She's very specific!) Then - do our amazement - one of the tadpoles had gone BOINGGGG!!! into a frog! So they came back tonight with tadpole/frog food and further instructions. DS has assured me that if they don't survive, he will not sue us! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh sons had tadpoles too. Raise them and put them in river behind the house. It was fun as you said to watch them grow legs and hop around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She does have a lot of electric energy .....


I hope I don't see that around here. The grands were mad at me today because I wouldn't let them swim. We just got the pool cleared up yesterday. If the dogs knows then it is too much for the kids. They are spending the night because their a/c is out. Otis and the new pet ferret are here too. Have mercy. :lol: Always something going on here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no but the current one is the only one on voter list no one else wants the job. :thumbdown:


I think it's hard getting good candidates -- they get frustrated at all the red tape and bureaucracy and political games so we get stuck with people who do like those things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. Busy day tomorrow - a.m. follow up appt for DH - hoping and praying all goes well. 

Sweet dreams.

Yarnie will dream of chickens, CB will dream of swimming in an electric blue pool, and WCK and I will dream of Marco Rubio! And - I may dream of tadpoles and tiny little frogs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Busy day tomorrow - a.m. follow up appt for DH - hoping and praying all goes well.
> 
> Sweet dreams.
> 
> Yarnie will dream of chickens, CB will dream of swimming in an electric blue pool, and WCK and I will dream of Marco Rubio! And - I may dream of tadpoles and tiny little frogs.


Good night lady, and thanks for the giggle.

Praying for your Husband bon .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you could go to see them and that they are doing well.
> 
> We are babysitting - I should say petsitting! For Sarah's tadpoles for 8 days while they go on vacation. DS and GKs came by last night with a big aquarium with about two inches of water in it. Sarah made a list of instructions, and they walked me through the feeding process. The tadpoles get a pinch of fish flakes, and when you get the pinch, Sarah said it's okay if the fish flakes stick out between your fingers a little. (She's very specific!) Then - do our amazement - one of the tadpoles had gone BOINGGGG!!! into a frog! So they came back tonight with tadpole/frog food and further instructions. DS has assured me that if they don't survive, he will not sue us! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: I hope you have a nice little group of frogs when they get back from vacation (I had to look it up - a group of frogs is called an "army").


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope I don't see that around here. The grands were mad at me today because I wouldn't let them swim. We just got the pool cleared up yesterday. If the dogs knows then it is too much for the kids. They are spending the night because their a/c is out. Otis and the new pet ferret are here too. Have mercy. :lol: Always something going on here.


So are you saying your having a good time entertaining the pets tonight too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I hope you have a nice little group of frogs when they get back from vacation (I had to look it up - a group of frogs is called an "army").


She had best have an army. Her grand daughter left her in charge of the army. Hope they can not jump as high as the tank.

I wonder if they will stand at attention? :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you could go to see them and that they are doing well.
> 
> We are babysitting - I should say petsitting! For Sarah's tadpoles for 8 days while they go on vacation. DS and GKs came by last night with a big aquarium with about two inches of water in it. Sarah made a list of instructions, and they walked me through the feeding process. The tadpoles get a pinch of fish flakes, and when you get the pinch, Sarah said it's okay if the fish flakes stick out between your fingers a little. (She's very specific!) Then - do our amazement - one of the tadpoles had gone BOINGGGG!!! into a frog! So they came back tonight with tadpole/frog food and further instructions. DS has assured me that if they don't survive, he will not sue us! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


You beat me out. We have never had tad poles. Fun for you and Dh.  If something happens to them can you get more? Both the kids sound great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Whoa: this is how the slain pastor felt about the Confederate flag
Written by Michele Hickford, Editor-in-Chief on June 24, 2015
Slide1

Matthew 5:9 says Blessed are the peacemakers and it would appear Pastor Clementa Pinckney was definitely one of those.

While the mainstream media is decrying the fact that the Charleston shooting victims body was carried past a Confederate flag today, the good pastor may not have found it all that offensive.

In 2000, during his first term in the South Carolina State Senate, Pinckney actually voted in favor of H5028, the May 2000 compromise which placed the flag at its current location.

H5028 related to THE PERMANENT PLACEMENT OF THE UNITED STATES FLAG, THE SOUTH CAROLINA STATE FLAG, AND THE SOUTH CAROLINA INFANTRY BATTLE FLAG OF THE CONFEDERATE STATES OF AMERICA

You can see here that Pinckneys name is among the 93 yeas.

A reader sent me an email asking:

Shouldnt someone ask the cowardly Republicans and the race hustlers how it is they know better than Pinckney? In my mind, the 2000 compromise created good will  but the left can never keep an agreement, so good will only lasts until the next political opportunity arises. Then it becomes a simple matter of intimidation and raw political power.

Seems to me Pinckneys vote adds to his reputation as a peacemaker.

Sage words indeed. Again, as Col. West opined today, dont we have larger issues to worry about? And as Rush Limbaugh warned yesterday, is the next big target of the left our American flag itself?

I am not a daughter of the South, so I have no emotional investment in the flag. But I do find it strange that the actions of one sociopath should mar the reputations of millions, as if the flag itself pulled the trigger.

[Note: this article was written by Michele Hickford, Editor-in-Chief]
http://allenbwest.com/2015/06/whoa-this-is-how-the-slain-pastor-felt-about-the-confederate-flag/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope I don't see that around here. The grands were mad at me today because I wouldn't let them swim. We just got the pool cleared up yesterday. If the dogs knows then it is too much for the kids. They are spending the night because their a/c is out. Otis and the new pet ferret are here too. Have mercy. :lol: Always something going on here.


 :shock: a ferret too? DH's cousin's daughters had 2 pet ferrets that they brought with them on vacation a few years ago (they were camping). When they got to our place, cousin and his wife stayed in the house and the girls stayed out in the trailer with the ferrets. I made them promise to be very careful because I didn't want one of the cats to get them, but it all worked out for the 3 days they were with us.

Too bad about the pool though, the kids must have been really disappointed. Is the pond safe to swim in or do you still have snakes in there?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whoa: this is how the slain pastor felt about the Confederate flag
> Written by Michele Hickford, Editor-in-Chief on June 24, 2015
> Slide1
> 
> ...


Amen.Blessed are the peace makers. those who lost their loved ones in that church . Their words of peace and Pinckey prove that love out weighs all the nonsense that is being carried on by people on the outside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it's hard getting good candidates -- they get frustrated at all the red tape and bureaucracy and political games so we get stuck with people who do like those things.


Some people will give their soul to be in office.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Busy day tomorrow - a.m. follow up appt for DH - hoping and praying all goes well.
> 
> Sweet dreams.
> 
> Yarnie will dream of chickens, CB will dream of swimming in an electric blue pool, and WCK and I will dream of Marco Rubio! And - I may dream of tadpoles and tiny little frogs.


Good night Bonnie. Prayers for good results on DH's follow up tomorrow.

My Mom also has follow up visit with cardiologist for results on echocardiogram tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So are you saying your having a good time entertaining the pets tonight too?


Humm I hope so. So far Otis bows down to the ferret. The ferret is nameless right now. She is staying in my clothes basket with the other one on top in a different room. Funny no one asked me if it is ok . Just let them go to Grandma's house to stay. :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She had best have an army. Her grand daughter left her in charge of the army. Hope they can not jump as high as the tank.
> 
> I wonder if they will stand at attention? :roll:


General Bonnie will keep them in order! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: a ferret too? DH's cousin's daughters had 2 pet ferrets that they brought with them on vacation a few years ago (they were camping). When they got to our place, cousin and his wife stayed in the house and the girls stayed out in the trailer with the ferrets. I made them promise to be very careful because I didn't want one of the cats to get them, but it all worked out for the 3 days they were with us.
> 
> Too bad about the pool though, the kids must have been really disappointed. Is the pond safe to swim in or do you still have snakes in there?


that is something we never had. The boy's had so many pets, we were always having a feed this feed that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: a ferret too? DH's cousin's daughters had 2 pet ferrets that they brought with them on vacation a few years ago (they were camping). When they got to our place, cousin and his wife stayed in the house and the girls stayed out in the trailer with the ferrets. I made them promise to be very careful because I didn't want one of the cats to get them, but it all worked out for the 3 days they were with us.
> 
> Too bad about the pool though, the kids must have been really disappointed. Is the pond safe to swim in or do you still have snakes in there?


The ferret is a recent gift for my GD's birthday. We got to keep her the first night before DS gave it to her. It was so stinky it turned my stomach. They gave it a bath with baby shampoo and all stinky gone. 
I would be scared to death for anyone to swim in our pond. Too many snakes and turtles. I know we grew up swimming in ponds but I don't think I will ever again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that is something we never had. The boy's had so many pets, we were always having a feed this feed that.


We never had anything but dogs growing up. My brother had guinea pigs and hamsters. They breed like rabbits too. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Busy day tomorrow - a.m. follow up appt for DH - hoping and praying all goes well.
> 
> Sweet dreams.
> 
> Yarnie will dream of chickens, CB will dream of swimming in an electric blue pool, and WCK and I will dream of Marco Rubio! And - I may dream of tadpoles and tiny little frogs.


Prayers for another good report Bon. 
You are funny. Love you!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Amen.Blessed are the peace makers. those who lost their loved ones in that church . Their words of peace and Pinckey prove that love out weighs all the nonsense that is being carried on by people on the outside.


The families, church community and SC citizens have shown such love and grace throughout this whole horrific event. They have let the Holy Spirit guide them in refusing to allow the Roof's terrible crime to create more violence and fear with more attacks and riots.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey i am thinking of drinking a bit of wine. But I only use it for cooking. Well darn will have to make something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Joeys have you been studying the Second amendment in your constitution classes?
Amendment II

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

There are a few people that don't understand why people have guns here on KP. 
Some would rather use an iron skillet for a weapon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The families, church community and SC citizens have shown such love and grace throughout this whole horrific event. They have let the Holy Spirit guide them in refusing to allow the Roof's terrible crime to create more violence and fear with more attacks and riots.


Yes Amen. That is what Christians do is forgive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some people will give their soul to be in office.


Exactly the people who shouldn't be in office!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey i am thinking of drinking a bit of wine. But I only use it for cooking. Well darn will have to make something.


I'll think about joining you ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Humm I hope so. So far Otis bows down to the ferret. The ferret is nameless right now. She is staying in my clothes basket with the other one on top in a different room. Funny no one asked me if it is ok . Just let them go to Grandma's house to stay. :roll: :lol:


You are a second home to them :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ferret is a recent gift for my GD's birthday. We got to keep her the first night before DS gave it to her. It was so stinky it turned my stomach. They gave it a bath with baby shampoo and all stinky gone.
> I would be scared to death for anyone to swim in our pond. Too many snakes and turtles. I know we grew up swimming in ponds but I don't think I will ever again.


Ferret reminded me of weasels and other nasty animals so I didn't really like them, but the girls played with them and looked after them well.

Years ago, one of our nephews had a newt that he kept in an aquarium with a lid to keep Newt safe from Jet the cat. But 1 day the lid was opened and Newt disappeared forever; don't know if Jet got him or not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys have you been studying the Second amendment in your constitution classes?
> Amendment II
> 
> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> ...


I guess it must be the weapon of choice . But hey only guns kill isn't that right?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll think about joining you ...


Now that makes more sense then things that are going on in the world.

Every one should have a glass or two or a bottle or three.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ferret reminded me of weasels and other nasty animals so I didn't really like them, but the girls played with them and looked after them well.
> 
> Years ago, one of our nephews had a newt that he kept in an aquarium with a lid to keep Newt safe from Jet the cat. But 1 day the lid was opened and Newt disappeared forever; don't know if Jet got him or not.


That is what this one looks like a weasel. It arches her back just like a weasel and looks like a possum or rat in the face. I have to get used to it if I have going to be its grandma.
:?: My oldest GS had a Newt too named Newt. :shock: I bet you are right Jet probably got it. I think Newt died from neglect. He was stinky too. Also one of the grands had hermit crabs that they found in the attic. I know I don't know how it got in the attic either. :!:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what this one looks like a weasel. It arches her back just like a weasel and looks like a possum or rat in the face. I have to get used to it if I have going to be its grandma.
> :?: My oldest GS had a Newt too named Newt. :shock: I bet you are right Jet probably got it. I think Newt died from neglect. He was stinky too. Also one of the grands had hermit crabs that they found in the attic. I know I don't know how it got in the attic either. :!:


well he was put in high rise because he could not afford the rent on the first floor. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well he was put in high rise because he could not afford the rent on the first floor. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: I think he crawled in some toys that were being stored away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to call it a night friends. So will say night e night.

See you tomorrow God willing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what this one looks like a weasel. It arches her back just like a weasel and looks like a possum or rat in the face. I have to get used to it if I have going to be its grandma.
> :?: My oldest GS had a Newt too named Newt. :shock: I bet you are right Jet probably got it. I think Newt died from neglect. He was stinky too. Also one of the grands had hermit crabs that they found in the attic. I know I don't know how it got in the attic either. :!:


I've never wanted rodent type animals as pets; probably a good thing because Mom let us have a cat and then a dog but no way would she ever have let have that type of critter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> well he was put in high rise because he could not afford the rent on the first floor. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: they were hiding from the ferret


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to call it a night friends. So will say night e night.
> 
> See you tomorrow God willing.


Night Yarnie; sleep well


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pool is still electrified. WAHHHHHHH! Power company coming back out tomorrow WEBee I will tell them what you said.


So sorry to hear that Bumpy. If hubby`s advice could help you in any way I`ll be happy. 
It seems such a shame that you have a gorgeous pool and you can`t use it. Especially when you want to cool off in this heat.

It`s coming down to the last 20 rows now on my state fair afghan. Will hopefully finish it by this weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry to hear that Bumpy. If hubby`s advice could help you in any way I`ll be happy.
> It seems such a shame that you have a gorgeous pool and you can`t use it. Especially when you want to cool off in this heat.
> 
> It`s coming down to the last 20 rows now on my state fair afghan. Will hopefully finish it by this weekend.


Your time is running out. Go Webee go. I know you can make it. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pool is still electrified. WAHHHHHHH! Power company coming back out tomorrow WEBee I will tell them what you said.


Oh, no!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

I have no idea where yesterday went, oh that's right I got my hair cut. The heat was so bad on Tuesday, maybe I can blame that. Nope, just being me. 

I guess yesterday's nice weather is leaving and back to the thunderstorms tonight. Well at least I don't have to water the lawn. Figures, I get a sprinkler system and we get rain.

ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope I don't see that around here. The grands were mad at me today because I wouldn't let them swim. We just got the pool cleared up yesterday. If the dogs knows then it is too much for the kids. They are spending the night because their a/c is out. Otis and the new pet ferret are here too. Have mercy. :lol: Always something going on here.


A lively place! It always sounds like fun at your house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good night lady, and thanks for the giggle.
> 
> Praying for your Husband bon .


It's morning now. We leave soon. Thanks, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I hope you have a nice little group of frogs when they get back from vacation (I had to look it up - a group of frogs is called an "army").


Very interesting. I hope we have an army of frogs! I couldn't find one this morning, and then I saw a frog about half-way up the glass - but this one has a tail. Then I realized that the one I saw before could have had a tail because he was sitting on a rock and it could have been hard to see.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She had best have an army. Her grand daughter left her in charge of the army. Hope they can not jump as high as the tank.
> 
> I wonder if they will stand at attention? :roll:


The tank is covered tightly with some kind of cloth screen - plenty of holes for air. It's held tight by - - - - electrical tape. Can you tell my son did it? If DIL had done it, it would be decorated! It's a little tough getting the tape off to drop the food in. I just hope no one escapes. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You beat me out. We have never had tad poles. Fun for you and Dh.  If something happens to them can you get more? Both the kids sound great!


Thanks, CB. They found them in their pool! LOTS of them. They scooped out some to keep. I don't know what they did with the others.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whoa: this is how the slain pastor felt about the Confederate flag
> Written by Michele Hickford, Editor-in-Chief on June 24, 2015
> Slide1
> 
> ...


I didn't know all this. Isn't it a shame that it's become a political issue. Charleston has been such an inspiring example of people united, and now this. We need a leader with the wisdom of Solomon to put this broken country back together.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Amen.Blessed are the peace makers. those who lost their loved ones in that church . Their words of peace and Pinckey prove that love out weighs all the nonsense that is being carried on by people on the outside.


You are so right, Yarnie. The media is trying to stir up trouble, as usual. They take a good thing and try to ruin it.

I thought Gov. Haley's idea was a good one, but I can see both sides of this issue. Surely the good people of Charleston can work it out peacefully by ignoring the govt and the media.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Bonnie. Prayers for good results on DH's follow up tomorrow.
> 
> My Mom also has follow up visit with cardiologist for results on echocardiogram tomorrow.


Thank you, WCK. Prayers for your mother, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pool is still electrified. WAHHHHHHH! Power company coming back out tomorrow WEBee I will tell them what you said.


Oh, goodness! Please be careful, CB. Hope they find the source of the pool problem. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It makes me wonder why any countries would contribute to a private foundation. Even Canada is there


Buying influence for when the founders of the foundation are in power? :-( :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering why Jojo and Daisy weren't drinking out of the pool. I guess they were getting zapped. Maybe KPG has been here.


I had KPG on my mind also when reading about your electrified pool. Perhaps she took a dip?  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Bonnie. Prayers for good results on DH's follow up tomorrow.
> 
> My Mom also has follow up visit with cardiologist for results on echocardiogram tomorrow.


Keep us posted on news of your Mom, Kitty. Prayers are being sent up for her good health and test results.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We never had anything but dogs growing up. My brother had guinea pigs and hamsters. They breed like rabbits too. :shock:


DS had hamsters when growing up. He had two, didn't realize they were of diff. sexes, until one day there were 13 of them! Ended up giving them to a pet shop. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for another good report Bon.
> You are funny. Love you!♥


Hope your hubby's test results are good, Bonnie!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well he was put in high rise because he could not afford the rent on the first floor. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry to hear that Bumpy. If hubby`s advice could help you in any way I`ll be happy.
> It seems such a shame that you have a gorgeous pool and you can`t use it. Especially when you want to cool off in this heat.
> 
> It`s coming down to the last 20 rows now on my state fair afghan. Will hopefully finish it by this weekend.


Hurry, hurry! :-D ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know all this. Isn't it a shame that it's become a political issue. Charleston has been such an inspiring example of people united, and now this. We need a leader with the wisdom of Solomon to put this broken country back together.


As the leftists are fond of saying, 'Never let a crisis go to waste!'
We do need wisdom in our leaders, but more than that, we need God in our daily interactions, at all levels.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry to hear that Bumpy. If hubby`s advice could help you in any way I`ll be happy.
> It seems such a shame that you have a gorgeous pool and you can`t use it. Especially when you want to cool off in this heat.
> 
> It`s coming down to the last 20 rows now on my state fair afghan. Will hopefully finish it by this weekend.


Celebration time on the weekend! Look forward to seeing a pic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know all this. Isn't it a shame that it's become a political issue. Charleston has been such an inspiring example of people united, and now this. We need a leader with the wisdom of Solomon to put this broken country back together.


Yes we do but we have one that loves to separate us not unit us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DS had hamsters when growing up. He had two, didn't realize they were of diff. sexes, until one day there were 13 of them! Ended up giving them to a pet shop. :-(


I know how to find out the sex. You push on the lower part of the stomach. If it pops out it is a boy if not it is a girl.  I don't blame anyone for giving them away. Yikes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK my prayers are with your mother. Let us know what the dr says.
Bon , Mr. Bon is on my list too. Blessings for both in Jesus Name. 
XX
&#9829;


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I may get hostile. The limbs are still there. I knew they weren't coming back to clean up their mess. They are the ones that shot my limbs down in the ice storm. :shock: :-o


Push them in the pool if they don't believe you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I hope you have a nice little group of frogs when they get back from vacation (I had to look it up - a group of frogs is called an "army").


It appears that Bonnie has an "army" of one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll think about joining you ...


How many servings a day are we supposed to have? 5? I'll be wasted.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight All! Have a peaceful, blessed, night.&#9829;


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello, Everyone!!!
Just returned from my trip to Tahiti. It was fabulous. I am so tired, after three days of traveling. I have a wedding to attend tomorrow, then off to Salida and Breckenridge after that. I will talk to you on Wednesday, I think. Hope everyone is happy and well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello, Everyone!!!
> Just returned from my trip to Tahiti. It was fabulous. I am so tired, after three days of traveling. I have a wedding to attend tomorrow, then off to Salida and Breckenridge after that. I will talk to you on Wednesday, I think. Hope everyone is happy and well.


Glad you are back. Tell us all about your trip. You are a world traveler. Have fun!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello, Everyone!!!
> Just returned from my trip to Tahiti. It was fabulous. I am so tired, after three days of traveling. I have a wedding to attend tomorrow, then off to Salida and Breckenridge after that. I will talk to you on Wednesday, I think. Hope everyone is happy and well.


Wow! Tahiti!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello, Everyone!!!
> Just returned from my trip to Tahiti. It was fabulous. I am so tired, after three days of traveling. I have a wedding to attend tomorrow, then off to Salida and Breckenridge after that. I will talk to you on Wednesday, I think. Hope everyone is happy and well.


Welcome back, gjz!♥ Glad to see you're here. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello, Everyone!!!
> Just returned from my trip to Tahiti. It was fabulous. I am so tired, after three days of traveling. I have a wedding to attend tomorrow, then off to Salida and Breckenridge after that. I will talk to you on Wednesday, I think. Hope everyone is happy and well.


Tahiti - I don't think I know anyone else who's been there. Enjoy Salida and Breckenridge!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Keep us posted on news of your Mom, Kitty. Prayers are being sent up for her good health and test results.♥


Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray for her. The news from the cardiologist was discouraging - she has a leaky valve and atrial fibrillation causing her rapid heart beat. She's at high risk of heart attack or stroke because of blood clots and he wants to put her back on blood thinners. But the gastro specialist took her off blood thinners because of the uncontrolled bleeding that put her into emergency before Christmas.

The stomach scope that Mom has been waiting more than 2 months is scheduled for Mon. and over the next couple weeks will try to work out what can be done. Surgery is an option, but also has a lot of risks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DS had hamsters when growing up. He had two, didn't realize they were of diff. sexes, until one day there were 13 of them! Ended up giving them to a pet shop. :-(


That's a big litter :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know how to find out the sex. You push on the lower part of the stomach. If it pops out it is a boy if not it is a girl.  I don't blame anyone for giving them away. Yikes!


A good thing to know if you're buying hamsters :roll: Are ferrets the same?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello, Everyone!!!
> Just returned from my trip to Tahiti. It was fabulous. I am so tired, after three days of traveling. I have a wedding to attend tomorrow, then off to Salida and Breckenridge after that. I will talk to you on Wednesday, I think. Hope everyone is happy and well.


You've been busy. Tell us about Tahiti when you get back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie, how did DH's appointment go? Has your frog got some friends yet? Have you thought about keeping a tadpole diary and writing a little story for your GD?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A good thing to know if you're buying hamsters :roll: Are ferrets the same?


I don't know about ferrets. I was called over to DS's house today by granddaughter. The ferret had gotten under the dishwasher while she was home alone. Grandma came over with her screwdriver and saved her. LOL the things I do in a day. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB is your pool fixed up yet? Hope the power guys found the problem without having to take an energizing swim.

Yarnie - where are you?

Hope everyone is having a good Fri. night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about ferrets. I was called over to DS's house today by granddaughter. The ferret had gotten under the dishwasher while she was home alone. Grandma came over with her screwdriver and saved her. LOL the things I do in a day. :shock: :roll: :lol:


Never a dull moment :lol: Good thing you're a handy grandma :thumbup:

I guess as long as GD only has 1 ferret, she doesn't need to worry about the sex.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray for her. The news from the cardiologist was discouraging - she has a leaky valve and atrial fibrillation causing her rapid heart beat. She's at high risk of heart attack or stroke because of blood clots and he wants to put her back on blood thinners. But the gastro specialist took her off blood thinners because of the uncontrolled bleeding that put her into emergency before Christmas.
> 
> The stomach scope that Mom has been waiting more than 2 months is scheduled for Mon. and over the next couple weeks will try to work out what can be done. Surgery is an option, but also has a lot of risks.


Father God I ask You in the Name of Jesus our Lord to heal WCK's mother. When drs are unable to help You are there waiting for us to ask You for help. You are the real Healer. I come to You with my prayers and the agreement of my friends for her. Lord all things are possible for You. I call for the Healing power to come down in her body. I pray the healing from above with complete healing in all of her body that is ill. As we stand with our heads down on our chest in distress You are waiting for us to look toward You. We are looking toward You right now by the Stripes on Your back she is healed. I love you Lord and thank for for the miracles of healing and peace . I pray for peace for WCK's family as they are in Your Hands. To You be the Glory in all that You do. Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Never a dull moment :lol: Good thing you're a handy grandma :thumbup:
> 
> I guess as long as GD only has 1 ferret, she doesn't need to worry about the sex.


So true. I hope they don't get anymore. Seems the one ferret has came alive. Not many naps now . :x :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray for her. The news from the cardiologist was discouraging - she has a leaky valve and atrial fibrillation causing her rapid heart beat. She's at high risk of heart attack or stroke because of blood clots and he wants to put her back on blood thinners. But the gastro specialist took her off blood thinners because of the uncontrolled bleeding that put her into emergency before Christmas.
> 
> The stomach scope that Mom has been waiting more than 2 months is scheduled for Mon. and over the next couple weeks will try to work out what can be done. Surgery is an option, but also has a lot of risks.


WCK, I'm so sorry there are so many problems for her. I hope they can find a good plan. She's in my prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, how did DH's appointment go? Has your frog got some friends yet? Have you thought about keeping a tadpole diary and writing a little story for your GD?


His appointment went extremely well, and he doesn't have to go back for two years!! We were very happy about that.

It's so nice of you to ask about our frogs. We have four or five frogs! They like to hide at the top edge of the aquarium, and they're hard to see. I have to use a flashlight. Today I called Pet Smart to see if their hiding was a bad sign. She said it was normal and not to worry. I added more water today and sent a picture of one frog to Sarah.

I am taking notes on their progress and texting Sarah, too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father God I ask You in the Name of Jesus our Lord to heal WCK's mother. When drs are unable to help You are there waiting for us to ask You for help. You are the real Healer. I come to You with my prayers and the agreement of my friends for her. Lord all things are possible for You. I call for the Healing power to come down in her body. I pray the healing from above with complete healing in all of her body that is ill. As we stand with our heads down on our chest in distress You are waiting for us to look toward You. We are looking toward You right now by the Stripes on Your back she is healed. I love you Lord and thank for for the miracles of healing and peace . I pray for peace for WCK's family as they are in Your Hands. To You be the Glory in all that You do. Amen.


Amen ♥
That`s such a beautiful prayer Bumpy....you have a real gift for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father God I ask You in the Name of Jesus our Lord to heal WCK's mother. When drs are unable to help You are there waiting for us to ask You for help. You are the real Healer. I come to You with my prayers and the agreement of my friends for her. Lord all things are possible for You. I call for the Healing power to come down in her body. I pray the healing from above with complete healing in all of her body that is ill. As we stand with our heads down on our chest in distress You are waiting for us to look toward You. We are looking toward You right now by the Stripes on Your back she is healed. I love you Lord and thank for for the miracles of healing and peace . I pray for peace for WCK's family as they are in Your Hands. To You be the Glory in all that You do. Amen.


Amen.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So sorry I haven`t been around much....you all know why LOL

I`m happy to say I finished the afghan for the state fair....now I`m working on the cable edging some more. Hopefully will complete it by Monday morning if I go gangbusters on it. 
I`ve knitted close to 400 repeats of the cable pattern on the yellow edging. Will probably be closer to 500 before it`s complete. Which means there are 125 repeats of the cable pattern on each edge.
I`ve put it on our bed to see the size, and determine how much I`ll need for each edge. I have to say I`m very pleased with how it looks so far.
And the best thing is.....I don`t have to take my glasses off to be able to see that dark blue pattern anymore!! yayyy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> His appointment went extremely well, and he doesn't have to go back for two years!! We were very happy about that.
> 
> It's so nice of you to ask about our frogs. We have four or five frogs! They like to hide at the top edge of the aquarium, and they're hard to see. I have to use a flashlight. Today I called Pet Smart to see if their hiding was a bad sign. She said it was normal and not to worry. I added more water today and sent a picture of one frog to Sarah.
> 
> I am taking notes on their progress and texting Sarah, too.


What a Mighty God we serve Bon. PTL for his great report. I pray the same great report for WCK's mama.
I can see you now with the flashlight checking on the frogs. Me on the dirty kitchen floor unscrewing the dishwasher. LOL Out popped the little possum looking face and my GD's saying you silly little thing you. Lol made the walk in the heat 2 times worth it all. We are good grandma's.
:shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much....you all know why LOL
> 
> I`m happy to say I finished the afghan for the state fair....now I`m working on the cable edging some more. Hopefully will complete it by Monday morning if I go gangbusters on it.
> I`ve knitted close to 400 repeats of the cable pattern on the yellow edging. Will probably be closer to 500 before it`s complete. Which means there are 125 repeats of the cable pattern on each edge.
> ...


I knew you were being the busy Webee working on your cables. I can't wait to see it. Do we get to see it before the fair judges sees it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB is your pool fixed up yet? Hope the power guys found the problem without having to take an energizing swim.
> 
> Yarnie - where are you?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Fri. night.


I am sorry I thought I told you . Yesterday the power company and the electricians came together as a team. We found out the pool was never grounded. It was a miracle no one has been killed. We didn't have the right sockets either. Now the house, the workshop and the pool have new ground wires and soon new sockets . The pool will be 20years old this year with many people in that pool. God had His angels watching out for us.
Raining here right now. Not much going on.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew you were being the busy Webee working on your cables. I can't wait to see it. *Do we get to see it before the fair judges sees it?*


Of course you do Bumpy. As soon as I`ve washed it and put it on the line to dry, I will take pics of it. And close up pics too so you can see the detail.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much....you all know why LOL
> 
> I`m happy to say I finished the afghan for the state fair....now I`m working on the cable edging some more. Hopefully will complete it by Monday morning if I go gangbusters on it.
> I`ve knitted close to 400 repeats of the cable pattern on the yellow edging. Will probably be closer to 500 before it`s complete. Which means there are 125 repeats of the cable pattern on each edge.
> ...


Yay, WendyBee!!! Those afghans take a longtime. I figured today that I only have 11,000 stitches to go on mine. And I'm almost finished - with all those stitches left!!

I'm happy for you - that was a big, important project.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a Mighty God we serve Bon. PTL for his great report. I pray the same great report for WCK's mama.
> I can see you now with the flashlight checking on the frogs. Me on the dirty kitchen floor unscrewing the dishwasher. LOL Out popped the little possum looking face and my GD's saying you silly little thing you. Lol made the walk in the heat 2 times worth it all. We are good grandma's.
> :shock: :lol:


Well, YOU sure are!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry I thought I told you . Yesterday the power company and the electricians came together as a team. We found out the pool was never grounded. It was a miracle no one has been killed. We didn't have the right sockets either. Now the house, the workshop and the pool have new ground wires and soon new sockets . The pool will be 20years old this year with many people in that pool. God had His angels watching out for us.
> Raining here right now. Not much going on.


Oh, my goodness. Twenty years and not grounded. That's a shocker. In more ways than one!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father God I ask You in the Name of Jesus our Lord to heal WCK's mother. When drs are unable to help You are there waiting for us to ask You for help. You are the real Healer. I come to You with my prayers and the agreement of my friends for her. Lord all things are possible for You. I call for the Healing power to come down in her body. I pray the healing from above with complete healing in all of her body that is ill. As we stand with our heads down on our chest in distress You are waiting for us to look toward You. We are looking toward You right now by the Stripes on Your back she is healed. I love you Lord and thank for for the miracles of healing and peace . I pray for peace for WCK's family as they are in Your Hands. To You be the Glory in all that You do. Amen.


That was beautiful CB - thank you!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true. I hope they don't get anymore. Seems the one ferret has came alive. Not many naps now . :x :lol:


 :lol: not for you either :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK, I'm so sorry there are so many problems for her. I hope they can find a good plan. She's in my prayers.


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Of course you do Bumpy. As soon as I`ve washed it and put it on the line to dry, I will take pics of it. And close up pics too so you can see the detail.


Good I can't wait to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> His appointment went extremely well, and he doesn't have to go back for two years!! We were very happy about that.
> 
> It's so nice of you to ask about our frogs. We have four or five frogs! They like to hide at the top edge of the aquarium, and they're hard to see. I have to use a flashlight. Today I called Pet Smart to see if their hiding was a bad sign. She said it was normal and not to worry. I added more water today and sent a picture of one frog to Sarah.
> 
> I am taking notes on their progress and texting Sarah, too.


Wonderful news about your DH! PTL!

Those tadpoles are growing up fast. Are they getting along with each other? We can all learn more about frogs as you keep Sarah up to date.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of the prayers and support. We are so lucky to have such a caring community here. Love you all


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful news about your DH! PTL!
> 
> Those tadpoles are growing up fast. Are they getting along with each other? We can all learn more about frogs as you keep Sarah up to date.


Thanks, WCK. Cute picture! It's fun seeing them change. It seems sudden. The frogs and tads haven't mingled because the frogs are still hiding up high. I just hope they're all right. I read that they don't eat for a few days - not until their tails are completely absorbed. I guess they get nourishment from them. Gross, isn't it - but sometimes nature's like that.

Once DS and family get home, they'll release them into the wild! They'll probably keep them for a few days just to watch them, but they don't expect to keep them. I think I'm getting all the fun of watching the metamorphosis, though.

They went to Disney today, and tomorrow they're going on a cruise with DIL's parents - so I don't think they'll miss the frogs too much.

Time for bed at my house. Sweet dreams, everyone. Prayers tonight for family members and Denim friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/SportsmansHub/photos/a.175597892453627.49859.165084900171593/1085663901447017/?type=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks so much for all of the prayers and support. We are so lucky to have such a caring community here. Love you all


We love you too WCK! XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much....you all know why LOL
> 
> I`m happy to say I finished the afghan for the state fair....now I`m working on the cable edging some more. Hopefully will complete it by Monday morning if I go gangbusters on it.
> I`ve knitted close to 400 repeats of the cable pattern on the yellow edging. Will probably be closer to 500 before it`s complete. Which means there are 125 repeats of the cable pattern on each edge.
> ...


I can imagine how working with the yellow is a treat after the dark blue. You can probably do that pattern repeat in your sleep now Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry I thought I told you . Yesterday the power company and the electricians came together as a team. We found out the pool was never grounded. It was a miracle no one has been killed. We didn't have the right sockets either. Now the house, the workshop and the pool have new ground wires and soon new sockets . The pool will be 20years old this year with many people in that pool. God had His angels watching out for us.
> Raining here right now. Not much going on.


You definitely had guardian angels! That's amazing that you went so many years without problems before. The grands will be thrilled to start using the pool again.

Wish we had some rain. It's hot for us - we hit 90 today and forecast is warmer on the weekend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/SportsmansHub/photos/a.175597892453627.49859.165084900171593/1085663901447017/?type=1


 :lol: cute


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK care about what is happening with your mom and you.
praying for both of you.

Went to see Gertie and the girls. Gertie afraid of bigger chickens but getting use to it.

Last two day some good some bad. Road trip up north, you are not going to believe this . Hubby wanted steaks of course only place to get them was butcher shop up north. We have plenty down here . But since vacations have not happen last couple of years,road trips will have to do.

Left hand hurting for the last few weeks, glad it is not the right one(Right is always right). Will have to give up thinking go away and go to doctor.

Home from road trip and phone call from lady who has the chickens. Seem lady with 27 chicken got notice from village board and wrote an article in paper. Neighbor came over, sent article into paper admitting to having chickens. Nice letter. Also sent to all board members. Ask me to do the same. Wrote to paper, and will email all board members just how I feel too.

Had to get to Madison to get a few things yesterday. Came home to find a letter that my debit credit card had been hack. Had to get to bank and cancel card. Had not been used yet but to be safe canceled. 

Not happy about a few other things going on.

Good things that have happen. A humming bird flew an arms link by my face and hovered there for about 50 second's. 

Hubby up to cabin I have a lot to get done.

Hope everyone is good and happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK care about what is happening with your mom and you.
> praying for both of you.
> 
> Went to see Gertie and the girls. Gertie afraid of bigger chickens but getting use to it.
> ...


Hi, Yarnie,

I hope the board responds and lets you and the other lady keep their chickens.

Hackers - throw them in jail.

I'm sorry about your hand hurting. I do the same thing as you do - wait and see if it gets better. I've been putting off eye doctor - finally going on Monday.

Nice encounter with a humming bird! That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK care about what is happening with your mom and you.
> praying for both of you.
> 
> Went to see Gertie and the girls. Gertie afraid of bigger chickens but getting use to it.
> ...


Take me with you on your next road trip. I even want to go see Gertie and the girls.  
I hope the letters get some attention about the neighboring chicken owners. 
I hope you find out what is wrong with your left hand.
Grrrrrr about the credit card. 
Aww love the hummers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray for her. The news from the cardiologist was discouraging - she has a leaky valve and atrial fibrillation causing her rapid heart beat. She's at high risk of heart attack or stroke because of blood clots and he wants to put her back on blood thinners. But the gastro specialist took her off blood thinners because of the uncontrolled bleeding that put her into emergency before Christmas.
> 
> The stomach scope that Mom has been waiting more than 2 months is scheduled for Mon. and over the next couple weeks will try to work out what can be done. Surgery is an option, but also has a lot of risks.


Will keep praying for your Mom, Kitty. DH has similar issues: A-fib and bleeding potential. Keeping my fingers crossed that bleeding is kept at bay, for him. How is you Mom's clotting issue being handled? Blood thinners are the only med. I'm aware of for that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about ferrets. I was called over to DS's house today by granddaughter. The ferret had gotten under the dishwasher while she was home alone. Grandma came over with her screwdriver and saved her. LOL the things I do in a day. :shock: :roll: :lol:


...Another chapter in your book, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father God I ask You in the Name of Jesus our Lord to heal WCK's mother. When drs are unable to help You are there waiting for us to ask You for help. You are the real Healer. I come to You with my prayers and the agreement of my friends for her. Lord all things are possible for You. I call for the Healing power to come down in her body. I pray the healing from above with complete healing in all of her body that is ill. As we stand with our heads down on our chest in distress You are waiting for us to look toward You. We are looking toward You right now by the Stripes on Your back she is healed. I love you Lord and thank for for the miracles of healing and peace . I pray for peace for WCK's family as they are in Your Hands. To You be the Glory in all that You do. Amen.


Amen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Amen ♥
> That`s such a beautiful prayer Bumpy....you have a real gift for it.


Yes, CB does have a blessed gift for up lifting prayer.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much....you all know why LOL
> 
> I`m happy to say I finished the afghan for the state fair....now I`m working on the cable edging some more. Hopefully will complete it by Monday morning if I go gangbusters on it.
> I`ve knitted close to 400 repeats of the cable pattern on the yellow edging. Will probably be closer to 500 before it`s complete. Which means there are 125 repeats of the cable pattern on each edge.
> ...


Oh my, WendyBee, that sounds like a 'major opus' of an afghan for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> His appointment went extremely well, and he doesn't have to go back for two years!! We were very happy about that.
> 
> It's so nice of you to ask about our frogs. We have four or five frogs! They like to hide at the top edge of the aquarium, and they're hard to see. I have to use a flashlight. Today I called Pet Smart to see if their hiding was a bad sign. She said it was normal and not to worry. I added more water today and sent a picture of one frog to Sarah.
> Great news about your husband, Bonnie.♥
> I am taking notes on their progress and texting Sarah, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry I thought I told you . Yesterday the power company and the electricians came together as a team. We found out the pool was never grounded. It was a miracle no one has been killed. We didn't have the right sockets either. Now the house, the workshop and the pool have new ground wires and soon new sockets . The pool will be 20years old this year with many people in that pool. God had His angels watching out for us.
> Raining here right now. Not much going on.


God has certainly had His eyes on your pool. That is nothing short of a miracle!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks so much for all of the prayers and support. We are so lucky to have such a caring community here. Love you all


One of the reasons we're here is to lift each other up in words, thoughts and prayer.XX♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You definitely had guardian angels! That's amazing that you went so many years without problems before. The grands will be thrilled to start using the pool again.
> 
> Wish we had some rain. It's hot for us - we hit 90 today and forecast is warmer on the weekend.


Raining right now, has been for the last 3 hrs and is to continue through tomorrow. Up to 3" were forecast. Don't have to water my roses. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK care about what is happening with your mom and you.
> praying for both of you.
> 
> Went to see Gertie and the girls. Gertie afraid of bigger chickens but getting use to it.
> ...


Keep us posted on the 'chicken' issue with the village board, Yarnie. Probably nothing will come of it, but, you never know. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will keep praying for your Mom, Kitty. DH has similar issues: A-fib and bleeding potential. Keeping my fingers crossed that bleeding is kept at bay, for him. How is you Mom's clotting issue being handled? Blood thinners are the only med. I'm aware of for that.


I'm sorry to hear that about your husband, Jokim. Is this new, or has he had it for a while?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that about your husband, Jokim. Is this new, or has he had it for a while?


He has had A-fib since '05 and consequently has been placed on blood thinners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> He has had A-fib since '05 and consequently has been placed on blood thinners.


Oh no Jokim . I know he has to be careful if he gets hurt. They save lives too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no Jokim . I know he has to be careful if he gets hurt. They save lives too.


I know they save lives, but in certain cases, they can hurt. In some medical situations, they can cause internal bleeding, etc.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK care about what is happening with your mom and you.
> praying for both of you.
> 
> Went to see Gertie and the girls. Gertie afraid of bigger chickens but getting use to it.
> ...


Thank you Yarnie.

Maybe the letters and public attention will get the council to change their minds and Gertie and the girls can come back home. We had people marching in City Square to keep chickens here and council finally agreed to (x)chickens, but no roosters.

Sorry about your hand. I'm like you, keep waiting for it to get better on it's own - but if it's still hurting then you should get it checked out. Hate these hackers making life difficult for people, it's such a nuisance having to change your cards.

Well now you have some nice steaks for grilling, what time is dinner?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Will keep praying for your Mom, Kitty. DH has similar issues: A-fib and bleeding potential. Keeping my fingers crossed that bleeding is kept at bay, for him. How is you Mom's clotting issue being handled? Blood thinners are the only med. I'm aware of for that.


Thanks Jokim. The blood thinners must be a bit of a worry with the shoulder surgery coming up. Does DH have to go off them for a few days before surgery?

Mom's clotting issues aren't being dealt with at all. She was taken off the blood thinners after she ended up in ER last Dec. At the time the GP said she had the choice between a possible heart attack/stroke or bleeding to death :shock:

By April she had the rapid heart beat, etc. Her GP is back from holiday on Jul 6 and the results of her stomach scan will be available by then. The cardiologist wants a re-assessment of how critical the possible bleeding issue is and if the stomach/bowel issues can be treated to minimize the bleeding so she can go back on blood thinners.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> He has had A-fib since '05 and consequently has been placed on blood thinners.


That's a long time Jokim. I'm so glad that he's been able to keep a balance. They definitely do save lives, but it means being extra careful and alert to any possible internal bleeding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hugs to my Denim family


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> He has had A-fib since '05 and consequently has been placed on blood thinners.


Oh - sounds like it's under control. Does he go every month for blood work? My DH had blood clots that went to his lungs (from a broken leg) four times - went on blood thinners in 1975. So far, they've worked!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know they save lives, but in certain cases, they can hurt. In some medical situations, they can cause internal bleeding, etc.


Yes, and when DH had surgery, he had to go off the blood thinners, then get shots in the belly daily for a week before surgery. The shots were blood thinner that didn't built up but only lasted a day. That way he could stop altogether the day before surgery and go right back on the shots afterwards.

I guess they're used so much that they have a workable plan - thank goodness. I don't like giving those shots, though - and he isn't too fond of receiving them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Frog/tadpoles are stinking to high heaven! Tomorrow there will be a great clean-up in the back yard. Frogs and tads will have separate digs - one new, one CLEANED!
P-U!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and when DH had surgery, he had to go off the blood thinners, then get shots in the belly daily for a week before surgery. The shots were blood thinner that didn't built up but only lasted a day. That way he could stop altogether the day before surgery and go right back on the shots afterwards.
> 
> I guess they're used so much that they have a workable plan - thank goodness. I don't like giving those shots, though - and he isn't too fond of receiving them.


My mother had to have those shots twice a day while she was in the hospital. Heparin . Was that the kind of shots your Dh took?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Frog/tadpoles are stinking to high heaven! Tomorrow there will be a great clean-up in the back yard. Frogs and tads will have separate digs - one new, one CLEANED!
> P-U!


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hugs to my Denim family


Hugs back WCK. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother had to have those shots twice a day while she was in the hospital. Heparin . Was that the kind of shots your Dh took?


Yes, he's had heparin. The shots at home have a different name, but I think it's the same drug. When he had the heparin years ago in the hospital, he couldn't even shave and couldn't get out of bed without a nurse! Times have changed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to Pet Smart tomorrow after church - for supplies. I asked DS about cleaning the tank, and he said "No - that won't be necessary." Right. I will razz him about this one for a while!

Good night, all. Sleep tight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm going to Pet Smart tomorrow after church - for supplies. I asked DS about cleaning the tank, and he said "No - that won't be necessary." Right. I will razz him about this one for a while!
> 
> Good night, all. Sleep tight.


Night Bon. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Taste and see that I am good. This command contains an invitation to experience My living Presence. It also contains a promise. The more you experience Me, the more convinced you become of My goodness. This knowledge is essential to your faith-walk. When adversities strike, the human instinct is to doubt My goodness. My ways are mysterious, even to those who know Me intimately. As the heavens are higher than the earth, so are My ways and thoughts higher than your ways and thoughts. Do not try to fathom My ways. Instead, spend time enjoying Me and experiencing My goodness.

Taste and see that the Lord is good; blessed is the man who takes refuge in him.
Psalm 34:8

For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, declares the Lord. As the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways and my thoughts than your thoughts.
Isaiah 55:89


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! We have a dark, dreary, and rainy day ahead. I have survived a week with 2 grandsons. They are 9 and 11 and good kids. The constant activity is tiring. I did not have time to knit until Friday, when we had our knitting group.


Good morning Joeys. Will you be able to take a nap today and get revived? How was Bible camp?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am sure I will nap. All I have to do is sit in the recliner with my feet up. Then knit or play on my lap-top and I will fall asleep. The boys had fun at camp, they had a hard time leaving when I picked them up at 5. Then it was, "What are we going to do tonight?"


I know all of that fun was hard to leave. Enjoy your nap.
Today is my GD's 18th B/day. We will have her party at 5 today . Then we will head out to church for our freedom fest at church. Program, entertainment, cook out then fire works. I am already tired but need to get things ready.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all.

Joey same weather going on here. You made it through always fun having Grands around but can wear a person out. Your so funny, knit, computor and nap when doing it. 

Hope you get in a nice nap today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know all of that fun was hard to leave. Enjoy your nap.
> Today is my GD's 18th B/day. We will have her party at 5 today . Then we will head out to church for our freedom fest at church. Program, entertainment, cook out then fire works. I am already tired but need to get things ready.


Now that sounds like a good day. Ah 18 years old time flys by doesn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Taste and see that I am good. This command contains an invitation to experience My living Presence. It also contains a promise. The more you experience Me, the more convinced you become of My goodness. This knowledge is essential to your faith-walk. When adversities strike, the human instinct is to doubt My goodness. My ways are mysterious, even to those who know Me intimately. As the heavens are higher than the earth, so are My ways and thoughts higher than your ways and thoughts. Do not try to fathom My ways. Instead, spend time enjoying Me and experiencing My goodness.
> 
> Taste and see that the Lord is good; blessed is the man who takes refuge in him.
> Psalm 34:8
> ...


Amen :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeeBee sure you will get afgan finish. Blue ribbon next, your knitting is wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim sorry to hear about your husband and blood thinner med's. 

What has been decide about surgery? Hope things settle for you soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucky Lucy, Thinking of you and praying for good outcome with house move soon and the rest of your life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC What is happening in your life. Busy am sure.

LTL rain are you busy with company this weekend. How is Buster doing?

Solo, has it dried out at all where you are? Hope you can get some camping in before summer has pass.

GAli how are you? miss you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie. How are you doing today? I would be happy if you and Joey sent some of your rain up in my direction. It's been in the 90's here the past few days -- way too hot for me.

Dad is disappointed - Canada lost to England in the soccer match yesterday so they are out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and when DH had surgery, he had to go off the blood thinners, then get shots in the belly daily for a week before surgery. The shots were blood thinner that didn't built up but only lasted a day. That way he could stop altogether the day before surgery and go right back on the shots afterwards.
> 
> I guess they're used so much that they have a workable plan - thank goodness. I don't like giving those shots, though - and he isn't too fond of receiving them.


The shots don't sound like fun for either of you. Have you seen a lot of advancements in treatments with blood thinners over that many years?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Frog/tadpoles are stinking to high heaven! Tomorrow there will be a great clean-up in the back yard. Frogs and tads will have separate digs - one new, one CLEANED!
> P-U!


 :roll: Who knew that tadpoles stink?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm going to Pet Smart tomorrow after church - for supplies. I asked DS about cleaning the tank, and he said "No - that won't be necessary." Right. I will razz him about this one for a while!
> 
> Good night, all. Sleep tight.


Another chapter in the Tadpole Diaries :lol: If you include illustrations, you might get some perks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning WCK, how are you this fine morning?

God has granted me another day on this earth.

Do not expect law for not having chickens to be changed as only one mention for it at board meeting. But at least had my say. Poor neighbor because he wrote to paper that he has had chickens and still does he said he expects letter to remove them. I find in this country if you do not agree you will not be heard. They say majority rules, but have notice lately if people vote against something their voice will not be heard and government will over ride what is the voice of the majority that vote for something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know all of that fun was hard to leave. Enjoy your nap.
> Today is my GD's 18th B/day. We will have her party at 5 today . Then we will head out to church for our freedom fest at church. Program, entertainment, cook out then fire works. I am already tired but need to get things ready.


Happy Birthday to your GD! 18 is a special birthday. A fun and busy day ahead and fireworks too. And you get them again next weekend.

DB#2 shares his birthday with your GD today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday to your GD! 18 is a special birthday. A fun and busy day ahead and fireworks too. And you get them again next weekend.
> 
> DB#2 shares his birthday with your GD today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! We have a dark, dreary, and rainy day ahead. I have survived a week with 2 grandsons. They are 9 and 11 and good kids. The constant activity is tiring. I did not have time to knit until Friday, when we had our knitting group.


Oh, honey, I know what you mean! They're darling, but there's a reason women our age don't have babies. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Taste and see that I am good. This command contains an invitation to experience My living Presence. It also contains a promise. The more you experience Me, the more convinced you become of My goodness. This knowledge is essential to your faith-walk. When adversities strike, the human instinct is to doubt My goodness. My ways are mysterious, even to those who know Me intimately. As the heavens are higher than the earth, so are My ways and thoughts higher than your ways and thoughts. Do not try to fathom My ways. Instead, spend time enjoying Me and experiencing My goodness.
> 
> Taste and see that the Lord is good; blessed is the man who takes refuge in him.
> Psalm 34:8
> ...


Thank you, CB. I need this. Going to the eye doctor tomorrow after many, many years. A little nervous, but I will not be alone. I've learned that during all DH's difficulties. Today at Church, in one of the Bible readings Jesus said, Do not be afraid; just have faith.

These were beautiful and timely readings today. Our priest tied them all to preserving all life, marriage as the source of new life, and caring for all life on earth. It was good. I love our priest. He has breathed new life into our parish, and he is a delight. He's from india, and his name is very fitting, Father Sunny! (I couldn't attempt to pronounce his last name.) He treats everyone like a best friend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning WCK, how are you this fine morning?
> 
> God has granted me another day on this earth.
> 
> Do not expect law for not having chickens to be changed as only one mention for it at board meeting. But at least had my say. Poor neighbor because he wrote to paper that he has had chickens and still does he said he expects letter to remove them. I find in this country if you do not agree you will not be heard. They say majority rules, but have notice lately if people vote against something their voice will not be heard and government will over ride what is the voice of the majority that vote for something.


Hi Yarnie, my IPAD didn't want to connect to the Internet so I've not been on very much except to reply to a mess with our government!

Our voices are never heard as only the minority & Obo rules!

I've been heartsick for our country & have been down on my knees praying. I'm still not feeling well but going slow.

I lost a life long friend last week with a heart attack so have been sad about that! I couldn't attend the funeral as it was a long distance. We don't know when out time is up!

I haven't read Denim much but remembered each of you in prayers. Some I Only used KP names, but God knows each of you.

In Christian Love to each of you , Janie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know all of that fun was hard to leave. Enjoy your nap.
> Today is my GD's 18th B/day. We will have her party at 5 today . Then we will head out to church for our freedom fest at church. Program, entertainment, cook out then fire works. I am already tired but need to get things ready.


Wow - that sounds like fun! Maybe you need a nap, too, like Joeys. BEFORE the festivities.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. How are you doing today? I would be happy if you and Joey sent some of your rain up in my direction. It's been in the 90's here the past few days -- way too hot for me.
> 
> Dad is disappointed - Canada lost to England in the soccer match yesterday so they are out.


We had that kind of weather last week. Today, it was in the sixties when I woke up! When I left church, it was only in the seventies with a lovely breeze, blue sky, and sunshine. Such a nice change. But - just an oasis in the desert - next week nineties again.

Sorry about the game.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The shots don't sound like fun for either of you. Have you seen a lot of advancements in treatments with blood thinners over that many years?


DH has taken the same one(s) since 1975. I guess if they work, there's no need for change. I think there have been changes in some ways - like if you need emergency surgery, I think they can counteract the thinners in a hurry if they have to.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lucky Lucy, Thinking of you and praying for good outcome with house move soon and the rest of your life.


Thank you, Yarnlady. Have been away since Friday. Just returned a few minutes ago. Checking in. Have not read any posts yet except my eyes landed on this one. I hope everyone is ok. I am very tired of travelling.

Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The shots don't sound like fun for either of you. Have you seen a lot of advancements in treatments with blood thinners over that many years?


The shots are only for upcoming surgery. He takes a pill every day for his regular medication.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: Who knew that tadpoles stink?


I don't know about the tadpoles. I think it was the leftover food and the tadpole poop. ? Anyway, it's all gone now. Those frogs can really JUMP!!!! I'm so glad we didn't lose any. They're tiny -about an inch high.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another chapter in the Tadpole Diaries :lol: If you include illustrations, you might get some perks.


Ah, yes. Perks. I'm pondering which of my many wishes he will fulfill. Will he take me to IHOP? Will he FINALLY take me to his office? Hmmm.......decisions, decisions.

Of course, I really don't mind. Especially now that the cleanup is over. I don't want to make him feel bad, and he would. I'll have to be gentle so he can see the humor in it. I know his kids will think it's hilarious. :shock:

I must give DH credit, too. He did all the heavy lifting and a lot of the brainwork.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning WCK, how are you this fine morning?
> 
> God has granted me another day on this earth.
> 
> Do not expect law for not having chickens to be changed as only one mention for it at board meeting. But at least had my say. Poor neighbor because he wrote to paper that he has had chickens and still does he said he expects letter to remove them. I find in this country if you do not agree you will not be heard. They say majority rules, but have notice lately if people vote against something their voice will not be heard and government will over ride what is the voice of the majority that vote for something.


It seems to be that way always. When I was teaching, they'd ask for opinions, but somehow it didn't change anything much. Some administrations were better than others. It's so frustrating, especially in your case when it seems so harmless to the public and beneficial to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday to your GD! 18 is a special birthday. A fun and busy day ahead and fireworks too. And you get them again next weekend.
> 
> DB#2 shares his birthday with your GD today.


This is a special day - Denim birthdays!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Yarnie, my IPAD didn't want to connect to the Internet so I've not been on very much except to reply to a mess with our government!
> 
> Our voices are never heard as only the minority & Obo rules!
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your friend, but I'm glad you came on here for a few minutes. I hope you feel better soon.

Love to you, too, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. Have been away since Friday. Just returned a few minutes ago. Checking in. Have not read any posts yet except my eyes landed on this one. I hope everyone is ok. I am very tired of travelling.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me.


Yes, we are thinking of you, LL. Exciting - and stressful - times coming up with your move. Most exciting, I hope. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, we are thinking of you, LL. Exciting - and stressful - times coming up with your move. Most exciting, I hope. Keep us posted when you can.


Spent a few days with my "family". It was a blast. Will see them soon. Things are looking up - I hope. The jury is still out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know they save lives, but in certain cases, they can hurt. In some medical situations, they can cause internal bleeding, etc.


I hope all is ok Jokim. Have been away. I am not updated yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Spent a few days with my "family". It was a blast. Will see them soon. Things are looking up - I hope. The jury is still out.


That's great news. I hope it continues!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's great news. I hope it continues!


That is the key. It might not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These look like so much fun I might have to look for some little people to craft with. I donated a bag of yarn oddments to a youth group and will love seeing what they come up with.

http://diamondyarn.ca/blog/2015/06/top-ten-yarn-crafts-for-kids/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These look like so much fun I might have to look for some little people to craft with. I donated a bag of yarn oddments to a youth group and will love seeing what they come up with.
> 
> http://diamondyarn.ca/blog/2015/06/top-ten-yarn-crafts-for-kids/


These look great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! We have a dark, dreary, and rainy day ahead. I have survived a week with 2 grandsons. They are 9 and 11 and good kids. The constant activity is tiring. I did not have time to knit until Friday, when we had our knitting group.


A fun week for the kids with lots of happy memories and now you need a week to recover :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi Yarnie, my IPAD didn't want to connect to the Internet so I've not been on very much except to reply to a mess with our government!
> 
> Our voices are never heard as only the minority & Obo rules!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your friend Janie. And that you're still not feeling that well. Hope that you're much better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes. Perks. I'm pondering which of my many wishes he will fulfill. Will he take me to IHOP? Will he FINALLY take me to his office? Hmmm.......decisions, decisions.
> 
> Of course, I really don't mind. Especially now that the cleanup is over. I don't want to make him feel bad, and he would. I'll have to be gentle so he can see the humor in it. I know his kids will think it's hilarious. :shock:
> 
> I must give DH credit, too. He did all the heavy lifting and a lot of the brainwork.


A tour of the office sounds like a perfect trade off :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These look like so much fun I might have to look for some little people to craft with. I donated a bag of yarn oddments to a youth group and will love seeing what they come up with.
> 
> http://diamondyarn.ca/blog/2015/06/top-ten-yarn-crafts-for-kids/


Pretty! Striking - such brilliant colors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A tour of the office sounds like a perfect trade off :thumbup:


I'm thinking about it....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Spent a few days with my "family". It was a blast. Will see them soon. Things are looking up - I hope. The jury is still out.


Wonderful that you had a good time; think positively! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful that you had a good time; think positively! :thumbup:


I'm trying...thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful that you had a good time; think positively! :thumbup:


I'm trying...thanks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim. The blood thinners must be a bit of a worry with the shoulder surgery coming up. Does DH have to go off them for a few days before surgery?
> 
> Mom's clotting issues aren't being dealt with at all. She was taken off the blood thinners after she ended up in ER last Dec. At the time the GP said she had the choice between a possible heart attack/stroke or bleeding to death :shock:
> 
> By April she had the rapid heart beat, etc. Her GP is back from holiday on Jul 6 and the results of her stomach scan will be available by then. The cardiologist wants a re-assessment of how critical the possible bleeding issue is and if the stomach/bowel issues can be treated to minimize the bleeding so she can go back on blood thinners.


Oh Kitty, your Mom has a tough road to travel, doesn't she? I will keep praying that there will be something they can do for her. I wonder if a similar scenario is in my DH's future. Blood thinners are certainly a mixed blessing, aren't they?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a long time Jokim. I'm so glad that he's been able to keep a balance. They definitely do save lives, but it means being extra careful and alert to any possible internal bleeding.


Yes, alertness to internal bleeding is the key.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - sounds like it's under control. Does he go every month for blood work? My DH had blood clots that went to his lungs (from a broken leg) four times - went on blood thinners in 1975. So far, they've worked!


Yes, DH goes regularly to the Coumadin clinic. So far.... :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and when DH had surgery, he had to go off the blood thinners, then get shots in the belly daily for a week before surgery. The shots were blood thinner that didn't built up but only lasted a day. That way he could stop altogether the day before surgery and go right back on the shots afterwards.
> 
> I guess they're used so much that they have a workable plan - thank goodness. I don't like giving those shots, though - and he isn't too fond of receiving them.


Are you still giving those shots to your DH?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Frog/tadpoles are stinking to high heaven! Tomorrow there will be a great clean-up in the back yard. Frogs and tads will have separate digs - one new, one CLEANED!
> P-U!


Boy, am I glad you're raising the frogs and not me. The stink is not the most pleasant, I'm sure, and I'm not too fond of frogs. I have something bordering on a phobia about frogs. Yuck! I can't even stand to look at them. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Taste and see that I am good. This command contains an invitation to experience My living Presence. It also contains a promise. The more you experience Me, the more convinced you become of My goodness. This knowledge is essential to your faith-walk. When adversities strike, the human instinct is to doubt My goodness. My ways are mysterious, even to those who know Me intimately. As the heavens are higher than the earth, so are My ways and thoughts higher than your ways and thoughts. Do not try to fathom My ways. Instead, spend time enjoying Me and experiencing My goodness.
> 
> Taste and see that the Lord is good; blessed is the man who takes refuge in him.
> Psalm 34:8
> ...


What a wonderful mini-lesson on the Goodness of God, CB.♥ Thank you, just when I needed a bit of encouragement.♥
Taste and see the goodness of the Lord!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim sorry to hear about your husband and blood thinner med's.
> 
> What has been decide about surgery? Hope things settle for you soon.


We're seeing another Dr. on Wed. More definite plans then.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning WCK, how are you this fine morning?
> 
> God has granted me another day on this earth.
> 
> Do not expect law for not having chickens to be changed as only one mention for it at board meeting. But at least had my say. Poor neighbor because he wrote to paper that he has had chickens and still does he said he expects letter to remove them. I find in this country if you do not agree you will not be heard. They say majority rules, but have notice lately if people vote against something their voice will not be heard and government will over ride what is the voice of the majority that vote for something.


Yes, Yarnie. You're right. Yet, this country caters to the minutest of minorities, in its legislation. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Yarnie, my IPAD didn't want to connect to the Internet so I've not been on very much except to reply to a mess with our government!
> 
> Our voices are never heard as only the minority & Obo rules!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Janie, for your prayers and love. We love you and pray for you in return.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope all is ok Jokim. Have been away. I am not updated yet.


Things are still fluid with DH. Will keep you posted.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight everyone. Chat again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Yarnie, my IPAD didn't want to connect to the Internet so I've not been on very much except to reply to a mess with our government!
> 
> Our voices are never heard as only the minority & Obo rules!
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about you friend you lost. We never know do we?
Thank you for praying for our group. We all need them at one time or the other.
I hope you head is ok? 
Lots of love to you in Jesus Name Janie. XX ♥
Prayers are what we need for this nation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. Have been away since Friday. Just returned a few minutes ago. Checking in. Have not read any posts yet except my eyes landed on this one. I hope everyone is ok. I am very tired of travelling.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me.


I was wondering where you were LL.
Where did you go this time?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh Kitty, your Mom has a tough road to travel, doesn't she? I will keep praying that there will be something they can do for her. I wonder if a similar scenario is in my DH's future. Blood thinners are certainly a mixed blessing, aren't they?


Thanks Jokim. I'll pray that your DH will follow the same successful path that Bonnie's DH has been on! So you will know more on Wed about the type of surgery needed for your DH's shoulder surgery? Hopefully the simpler procedure will be the option to follow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Spent a few days with my "family". It was a blast. Will see them soon. Things are looking up - I hope. The jury is still out.


I am so happy you had good time with your family. That makes me happy. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey CB - how was GD's birthday party?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These look like so much fun I might have to look for some little people to craft with. I donated a bag of yarn oddments to a youth group and will love seeing what they come up with.
> 
> http://diamondyarn.ca/blog/2015/06/top-ten-yarn-crafts-for-kids/


I hope your youth group makes up some good stuff with your yarn. Kids are so creative. Please show us when they use up your yarn.
I like the flower it reminds me of the 60's. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, alertness to internal bleeding is the key.


Won't they take him off the blood thinners for surgery? That's what my husband does - and takes the belly shots until the day of surgery. It takes about a week for the Coumadin to get out of his system. The belly shots only last a day. Or have I missed something? I missed posts when I was away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, DH goes regularly to the Coumadin clinic. So far.... :thumbup:


So does mine - Coumadin clinic!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Are you still giving those shots to your DH?


No. Only when he's had surgery. Since the belly shots only last a day, they can be skipped for the day of surgery - or maybe it was a few days before. I can't remember right now. Also, if there's a lot of bleeding, I think they can give something to counteract it. But I'm not sure. You could ask the doctor before surgery. He'll probably address it before being asked.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Boy, am I glad you're raising the frogs and not me. The stink is not the most pleasant, I'm sure, and I'm not too fond of frogs. I have something bordering on a phobia about frogs. Yuck! I can't even stand to look at them. :shock:


I understand. That's how I feel about doctors! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. I have names for the frogs. We now have ten, I think. I'll have to post them tomorrow.

Sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey CB - how was GD's birthday party?


The party was very simple just the family. She didn't invite her friends because she was working at the church tonight. We saw fireworks and then came home. Tomorrow maybe will swim like we usually do for her birthday. Thanks for asking. 
Has it cooled down any today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. I have names for the frogs. We now have ten, I think. I'll have to post them tomorrow.
> 
> Sleep well.


Lol what are the names?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

While we were at the freedom fest tonight we saw some stars that were very bright. This is what was online.http://endtimeheadlines.org/2015/06/star-of-bethlehem-jupiter-and-venus-converge-for-the-first-time-in-2000-years/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering where you were LL.
> Where did you go this time?


Will PM.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so happy you had good time with your family. That makes me happy. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While we were at the freedom fest tonight we saw some stars that were very bright. This is what was online.http://endtimeheadlines.org/2015/06/star-of-bethlehem-jupiter-and-venus-converge-for-the-first-time-in-2000-years/


Wow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol what are the names?


I'm going to the eye dr in a few minutes. Will send the names when I get back and drops wear off. One is Elvis.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The party was very simple just the family. She didn't invite her friends because she was working at the church tonight. We saw fireworks and then came home. Tomorrow maybe will swim like we usually do for her birthday. Thanks for asking.
> Has it cooled down any today?


Thankfully it was a little cooler but very muggy yesterday and we even got a little rain last night -- it smelled so good!

I'm so glad the pool is all fixed up. The grands must be thrilled to be able to go swimming again on your hot days (you & DH too!).

We have a holiday for Canada Day on Wed., just a few days before your Independence Day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While we were at the freedom fest tonight we saw some stars that were very bright. This is what was online.http://endtimeheadlines.org/2015/06/star-of-bethlehem-jupiter-and-venus-converge-for-the-first-time-in-2000-years/


Wonderful; I'll look for it tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm going to the eye dr in a few minutes. Will send the names when I get back and drops wear off. One is Elvis.


 :thumbup: Of course one of them must be Elvis! The question is -- how will you tell them apart? :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dad with me when I was a baby; and one of my cousins


Ah you sure where a cutie pie. Can see a proud father in their too. Plus brother . Nice picture.

Trying to read back post as seem to forgot a lot of what was happening to us


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello, Everyone!!!
> Just returned from my trip to Tahiti. It was fabulous. I am so tired, after three days of traveling. I have a wedding to attend tomorrow, then off to Salida and Breckenridge after that. I will talk to you on Wednesday, I think. Hope everyone is happy and well.


Oh gosh I miss seeing your post. Nice to see you again . Well not see you but see your post. Hope all is well and hope you stop by more .

Wow you are traveling all over , envy you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Of course one of them must be Elvis! The question is -- how will you tell them apart? :lol:


Hey are you on med's before eye appointment? Elvis has left the building. :XD: :XD:

Do hope everything turns out o.k. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL so glad you were able to spend time with the family. Hope you can do it more when move is done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning friend of the north. How are you doing? Are you busy in the shop? When do you have the ladies in for a knit day?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

NIce CB how did the birthday party go. Wish I was 18 again. Nay maybe not. Very confusing at that age.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL so glad you were able to spend time with the family. Hope you can do it more when move is done.


Thank you, YL. I hope so, too. I don't know if it will happen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey are you on med's before eye appointment? Elvis has left the building. :XD: :XD:
> 
> Do hope everything turns out o.k. :thumbup:


 :XD: :lol: Now that was a good line Yarnie! I hope Bonnie won't have to explain Elvis' departure to her GD!

You're bright and chipper this morning - hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning friend of the north. How are you doing? Are you busy in the shop? When do you have the ladies in for a knit day?


I'm good Yarnie, thanks for asking. It's too hot to be busy in the store these days but there are always a few people that need to start/finish a project -- or just come in for a chat or a hug. The knitting group meets on Wednesdays, but we have to miss this week because it is Canada Day on Wed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> NIce CB how did the birthday party go. Wish I was 18 again. Nay maybe not. Very confusing at that age.


I'm not sure I'd like to be 18 again, even if I knew then what I know now


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Yarnie, my IPAD didn't want to connect to the Internet so I've not been on very much except to reply to a mess with our government!
> 
> Our voices are never heard as only the minority & Obo rules!
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, Janie, that you lost a dear friend. Sending hugs across the miles to ease your hurt.♥XXOO


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Won't they take him off the blood thinners for surgery? That's what my husband does - and takes the belly shots until the day of surgery. It takes about a week for the Coumadin to get out of his system. The belly shots only last a day. Or have I missed something? I missed posts when I was away.


They have taken him off Coumadin but not replaced it with another drug. He sees the surgeon on Wed., but I will go with him and ask questions.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They have taken him off Coumadin but not replaced it with another drug. He sees the surgeon on Wed., but I will go with him and ask questions.


I am praying for you and your husband and MIL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will PM.


Hope your time with family was happy and you are in good spirits, LL. ♥XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Of course one of them must be Elvis! The question is -- how will you tell them apart? :lol:


That's my question, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While we were at the freedom fest tonight we saw some stars that were very bright. This is what was online.http://endtimeheadlines.org/2015/06/star-of-bethlehem-jupiter-and-venus-converge-for-the-first-time-in-2000-years/


Showing us what we need.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope your time with family was happy and you are in good spirits, LL. ♥XX


Yes, I'm in good spirits. Recovering from it all. Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thankfully it was a little cooler but very muggy yesterday and we even got a little rain last night -- it smelled so good!
> 
> I'm so glad the pool is all fixed up. The grands must be thrilled to be able to go swimming again on your hot days (you & DH too!).
> 
> We have a holiday for Canada Day on Wed., just a few days before your Independence Day.


Will there be a parade down town? How will you celebrate?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Of course one of them must be Elvis! The question is -- how will you tell them apart? :lol:


That's the beauty of it - I don't have to! Names are interchangeable.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am praying for you and your husband and MIL.


Thank you,LL. You are so kind. How is your new home construction coming along? On schedule? There is a home few doors away from us, under remodeling. The couple had hopes of being moved in by this past Christmas. They're still working on it and not in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While we were at the freedom fest tonight we saw some stars that were very bright. This is what was online.http://endtimeheadlines.org/2015/06/star-of-bethlehem-jupiter-and-venus-converge-for-the-first-time-in-2000-years/


Wow it is tomorrow hope I can see it. It is a blessing isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh thank you Jokim for telling me I forgot. Jayne losing someone is always hard. God Bless you and Keep you. Blessed are they that morn as they will be comforted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Pet Central: Froggy Names
> 
> The first frog was named by Sarah, and he is Edward. The rest came as tadpoles. DD#1 suggested (in honor of the Dr. Seuss character who had 23 sons and she named them all Dave, that I should follow suit. After all, he is DOCTOR Seuss.) So all the tadpoles are named Dave! When they grow some legs and stop pooping everywhere, they will get individual names.
> 
> ...


Adding on to this looong post, Sarah loves names and often just writes and makes up names just for fun. Then she tries to pronounce them! I'm sure that she will come up with her own multi-syllabic names when she gets back. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/challies/photos/a.148839265158098.22609.145467818828576/876914425683908/?type=1


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/challies/photos/a.148839265158098.22609.145467818828576/876914425683908/?type=1


Wow - that's straightforward, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They have taken him off Coumadin but not replaced it with another drug. He sees the surgeon on Wed., but I will go with him and ask questions.


I go with DH, too. I take notes. By now, I've filled one notebook and started on the second!

Along with the others,I'm praying for a good dr visit for you and DH.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pet Central: Froggy Names - Revised

The first frog was named by Sarah, and he is Edward. The rest came as tadpoles. DD#1 suggested (in honor of the Dr. Seuss character who had 23 sons and she named them all Dave, that I should follow suit. After all, he is DOCTOR Seuss.) So all the tadpoles are named Dave! When they grow some legs and stop pooping everywhere, they will get individual names.

Along came Elvis. 

Then I took a picture of a frog for Sarah. The flash was so bright that he was stark white (and stuck belly, etc. to the glass - so full frontal but believe me, there is NOTHING going on there) so of course, I named him Flash. Flash immediately led me to Gordon. 

I realized that I had two E-names and only one F-name, so I chose Fabrice of DD#2's favorite rock group growing up, Milli Vanilli. 

Let's see - that was Edward, Elvis, Flash, Gordon, and Fabrice. 

I was tired and named the next one simply Number Six. 

I couldn't hurt siblings' feelings, so I named one Donnie (for DD#1's fave). I hope he doesn't start wearing his sweat pants like his sister. She really let herself go!

I'm stuck on DS's fave and can't decide, so that frog will be either Billy or Joel. 

Then I decided we have some girls. I decided to name the first two girls for Queens - Elizabeth and Victoria. 

The third little darling is the very flirtations Desiree.

Who will be next? DD#2 likes Biblical names, and she suggested Melchizedek, Simeon, and some others that I cannot spell. But now that I think of it, I've decided we will have fraternal twins next, and I will use her suggestions. We will have a girl and a boy, named Jezebel and Zebedee. That's catchy.

I learned that a group of frogs is called an army, so all the children will have the last name of Army. Plus, it's patriotic, and we're getting near the Fourth.

After that, I THINK there will be nine more. All these births are wearing me out!


*****I apologize if this offended anyone. I was trying to be make a play on words, but with further consideration decided it wasn't very nice. I'm trying to get admin to delete for me. Writer's remorse.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tried to delete a post, just made matters worse. It was my own post - asking admin to delete for me. Some days I'm just not on top of my game.

Eye dr visit went fine. I was/am having a little flashing line on the far side of one eye, and that's why they gave me an appt without a long wait. He checked thoroughly, said no detached retina, all looks good. He really looked at both eyes up, down, and sideways. Amazing the equipment they have. I haven't been for a looong time.

I have cataracts, so I'll get that taken care of a little later. Maybe in the fall. Not bad yet. 

No problem with the flashing, but he said he'll check it again in six weeks. It's getting better than when it started.

Probably more info than necessary. As I said, I'm not at the top of my game today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.youngcons.com/priest-accidentally-walks-into-gay-pride-parade-what-happens-next-is-despicable/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youngcons.com/priest-accidentally-walks-into-gay-pride-parade-what-happens-next-is-despicable/


Country Bumpkins?

How does one ACCIDENTALLY walk into ANY Parade? I know people can be stupid, but that stupid? Well, it is just another fictional account of what NEVER happened.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://biggeekdad.com/2014/06/amazing-grace-celtic-woman/#.VZFJgSUJU6g.twitter


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins?
> 
> How does one ACCIDENTALLY walk into ANY Parade? I know people can be stupid, but that stupid? Well, it is just another fictional account of what NEVER happened.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153155552872334


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.westernjournalism.com/messianic-rabbis-warning-to-america-goes-viral/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I go with DH, too. I take notes. By now, I've filled one notebook and started on the second!
> 
> Along with the others,I'm praying for a good dr visit for you and DH.


Thank you, Bonnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Posted for you


So true! Amen.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youngcons.com/priest-accidentally-walks-into-gay-pride-parade-what-happens-next-is-despicable/


I'm not surprised.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins?
> 
> How does one ACCIDENTALLY walk into ANY Parade? I know people can be stupid, but that stupid? Well, it is just another fictional account of what NEVER happened.


Well, but this wasn't just any Father, Huck--he's the darling of Fox News and has appeared on the program numerous times to provide religious commentary, including (get this) praising the Duggar family as fine role models. "Accidently" walked into the parade, my foot!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, but this wasn't just any Father, Huck--he's the darling of Fox News and has appeared on the program numerous times to provide religious commentary, including (get this) praising the Duggar family as fine role models. "Accidently" walked into the parade, my foot!


susanmos2000
now isn't that smart to have someone like this Father/Priest in the story? He embraces Fox and pins the Duggar Family as Role Models, how n i c e. Well, let me make up a story and suppose that this Priest behaved like the Duggar Son. Seen that all too often, haven't we. I get it now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youngcons.com/priest-accidentally-walks-into-gay-pride-parade-what-happens-next-is-despicable/


I looked at this article, CB, and I was surprised to that it was Father Jonathan. He is many things, and stupid is not one of them.

The people who are making fun of him on here don't know anything about him. They may be surprised at his understanding of this issue. He said on tv that he has a close family member who is gay and with whom he has a loving family relationship. Get to know someone before you attack.

And even if he went to the parade on purpose, why would they spit on him? From all I know of him, he certainly wasn't challenging anyone.

That means they spit on him because he was a priest. And how did they know he was a priest? Because he was dressed like a priest. So they spit on this man because of the way he was dressed. If you can excuse this, don't talk to me about profiling, prejudice, bigotry.

Spitting on someone isn't acceptable, no matter why they came to your parade. We don't generally spit on people for any reason that I can think of. No excuse. No excuse. Why be a sore winner?

Did the losers in this debate spit on people? No.

I never can understand gloating or taunting. Isn't victory enough? Undisciplined children and arrested development adults maybe, but a responsible adult? It doesn't happen.

We teach our children NOT to be sore losers. But sore winners? Beyond the pale.

And as Father Jonathan pointed out, the other people in the parade did not act like this.

I'm sick of all this. Where are the parents who brought up people to be adults who spit on others. Good grief!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tried to delete a post, just made matters worse. It was my own post - asking admin to delete for me. Some days I'm just not on top of my game.
> 
> Eye dr visit went fine. I was/am having a little flashing line on the far side of one eye, and that's why they gave me an appt without a long wait. He checked thoroughly, said no detached retina, all looks good. He really looked at both eyes up, down, and sideways. Amazing the equipment they have. I haven't been for a looong time.
> 
> ...


Why I saw nothing wrong with what you posted. glad you finial know what is going on with your eyes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Posted for you


I really like that saying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I looked at this article, CB, and I was surprised to that it was Father Jonathan. He is many things, and stupid is not one of them.
> 
> The people who are making fun of him on here don't know anything about him. They may be surprised at his understanding of this issue. He said on tv that he has a close family member who is gay and with whom he has a loving family relationship. Get to know someone before you attack.
> 
> ...


Can understand what you mean. this nation has lost its moral compass . You can see it in so called adults and children . No respect for the other person. they do not want you to express yourself unless it agrees with them. If not they have to have a hissy fit. and make it clear they are right .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will there be a parade down town? How will you celebrate?


I'm going to be lazy and celebrate on the deck! Most of the official celebrations take place outside of downtown in the smaller communities and the parks. Downtown will have a ball hockey tournament and some music. No fireworks in the region because of the fire hazard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:
 

> Why I saw nothing wrong with what you posted. glad you finial know what is going on with your eyes.


Thanks, Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to be lazy and celebrate on the deck! Most of the official celebrations take place outside of downtown in the smaller communities and the parks. Downtown will have a ball hockey tournament and some music. No fireworks in the region because of the fire hazard.


Can understand why you would do that deck sounds like a nice place to be. Is it usual that way no fireworks? or is it because of lack of rain?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Pet Central: Froggy Names - Revised
> 
> The first frog was named by Sarah, and he is Edward. The rest came as tadpoles. DD#1 suggested (in honor of the Dr. Seuss character who had 23 sons and she named them all Dave, that I should follow suit. After all, he is DOCTOR Seuss.) So all the tadpoles are named Dave! When they grow some legs and stop pooping everywhere, they will get individual names.
> 
> ...


I thought it was cute Bonnie; I didn't read anything offensive :?:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Can understand what you mean. this nation has lost its moral compass . You can see it in so called adults and children . No respect for the other person. they do not want you to express yourself unless it agrees with them. If not they have to have a hissy fit. and make it clear they are right .


I used to think our country was going through adolescence. Now I think we've gone back to spoiled brat territory. I want what I want and I want it NOW! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was cute Bonnie; I didn't read anything offensive :?:


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to be lazy and celebrate on the deck! Most of the official celebrations take place outside of downtown in the smaller communities and the parks. Downtown will have a ball hockey tournament and some music. No fireworks in the region because of the fire hazard.


I think you need a good relaxing on the deck. Fireworks are a big waste of money but they are neat to watch. I sure wouldn't miss them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Tried to delete a post, just made matters worse. It was my own post - asking admin to delete for me. Some days I'm just not on top of my game.
> 
> Eye dr visit went fine. I was/am having a little flashing line on the far side of one eye, and that's why they gave me an appt without a long wait. He checked thoroughly, said no detached retina, all looks good. He really looked at both eyes up, down, and sideways. Amazing the equipment they have. I haven't been for a looong time.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear there's nothing serious with your eyes Bonnie. Curious about the flashing though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to hear there's nothing serious with your eyes Bonnie. Curious about the flashing though.


My Dh had the surgery it was a breeze. You should do it Bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youngcons.com/priest-accidentally-walks-into-gay-pride-parade-what-happens-next-is-despicable/


That's disgusting behaviour for anyone for any reason :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://biggeekdad.com/2014/06/amazing-grace-celtic-woman/#.VZFJgSUJU6g.twitter


Beautiful


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to hear there's nothing serious with your eyes Bonnie. Curious about the flashing though.


Thank you! The dr said that there was no sign of any tear or problem. He said that sometimes when the jelly in the eye (raspberry, I hope) moves away from the retina, it can make those flashes. Not a problem. It was a very thin bright line way in the corner of my eye. In fact, it didn't seem like it was IN my eye. I thought it was a reflection off my eyeglass rims. He didn't say anything else until I asked a question about it. Should have kept quiet because then he said, "Well, come on back in six weeks and I'll check it again." I think (hope) it will be completely gone by then. He was very reassuring, so I'm not stressing over it.

The eyes can do funny things. Once I had a spot that flashed off and on - once in a while. That was years ago, and he said all was fine - probably a muscle spasm in the eye. It went away eventually, wasn't troublesome.

Ocular migraines are another peachy thing that eyes can do. They can be disturbing.

Why can't I make a short post? I must try again. Even the texts on my phone are getting ridiculous! I must practice restraint!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I looked at this article, CB, and I was surprised to that it was Father Jonathan. He is many things, and stupid is not one of them.
> 
> The people who are making fun of him on here don't know anything about him. They may be surprised at his understanding of this issue. He said on tv that he has a close family member who is gay and with whom he has a loving family relationship. Get to know someone before you attack.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Bonnie! That was absolutely disgusting behaviour and a gross display of bigotry. It really doesn't matter if he was there on purpose or not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just started another long post. Deleted it! Yay!
Tired.
Going to bed.
Stay here at the happy place. There are treacherous seas all around us!

Sweet dreams, friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you! The dr said that there was no sign of any tear or problem. He said that sometimes when the jelly in the eye (raspberry, I hope) moves away from the retina, it can make those flashes. Not a problem. It was a very thin bright line way in the corner of my eye. In fact, it didn't seem like it was IN my eye. I thought it was a reflection off my eyeglass rims. He didn't say anything else until I asked a question about it. Should have kept quiet because then he said, "Well, come on back in six weeks and I'll check it again." I think (hope) it will be completely gone by then. He was very reassuring, so I'm not stressing over it.
> 
> The eyes can do funny things. Once I had a spot that flashed off and on - once in a while. That was years ago, and he said all was fine - probably a muscle spasm in the eye. It went away eventually, wasn't troublesome.
> 
> ...


Bon I had that flash in my eye this winter. When I went to the dr they told me if it did it again my retina maybe coming torn. I hope that is not what is happening to you. Was the flash up and down?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just started another long post. Deleted it! Yay!
> Tired.
> Going to bed.
> Stay here at the happy place. There are treacherous seas all around us!
> ...


Oh Bon they are all over the place doesn't matter where you go. But you have a good rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I had that flash in my eye this winter. When I went to the dr they told me if it did it again my retina maybe coming torn. I hope that is not what is happening to you. Was the flash up and down?


Had a torn retina and they lazer it. Could not beleive it no pain at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BATTERY LOW SO MUST GET OFF NOW. 

GOD bLESS ALL AND HAVE A GOOD NIGHTS SLEEP. hATE TO LEAVE THE PARTY.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a torn retina and they lazer it. Could not beleive it no pain at all.


That is good news.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can understand what you mean. this nation has lost its moral compass . You can see it in so called adults and children . No respect for the other person. they do not want you to express yourself unless it agrees with them. If not they have to have a hissy fit. and make it clear they are right .


Funny how that happens (not!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1087130577968020&set=p.1087130577968020&type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I had that flash in my eye this winter. When I went to the dr they told me if it did it again my retina maybe coming torn. I hope that is not what is happening to you. Was the flash up and down?


Oh, thanks CB. It was like a line - thought it might be a reflection off the rim of my glasses. Up and down, yes. The doctor checked the retina and said there was no sign of a tear or any disturbance. It was all fine. It was quite a checkup. Bright light - looking up down and to the side, both eyes, very thorough, looked a long time. So I feel confident. He'll check it again in six weeks. He said if I get a lot of flashing lights or if it's like a curtain going down, call him right away. He said all that almost as an afterthought, so I think he's trying to ease my mind by checking it again.

Did yours take a while to stop? It's kind of disturbing when it happens because you know it's different and needs to be checked.

Off to bed. See you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, thanks CB. It was like a line - thought it might be a reflection off the rim of my glasses. Up and down, yes. The doctor checked the retina and said there was no sign of a tear or any disturbance. It was all fine. It was quite a checkup. Bright light - looking up down and to the side, both eyes, very thorough, looked a long time. So I feel confident. He'll check it again in six weeks. He said if I get a lot of flashing lights or if it's like a curtain going down, call him right away. He said all that almost as an afterthought, so I think he's trying to ease my mind by checking it again.
> 
> Did yours take a while to stop? It's kind of disturbing when it happens because you know it's different and needs to be checked.
> 
> Off to bed. See you all tomorrow morning.


Mine only did it one night. I have migraines but it was not a migraine. When I told Dh he made me go in to the dr. I have been ok since then. 
I am glad your dr is keeping an eye :wink: on you. 
Go to bed now. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can understand why you would do that deck sounds like a nice place to be. Is it usual that way no fireworks? or is it because of lack of rain?


The big fireworks is down in Victoria, over the harbour where they don't have to worry about fire risk. Since we moved here, the City hasn't had fireworks, but the Downtown Business Assoc has them for the Christmas Kickoff in late Nov. and this year is also having a fire show during our Summer festival in July.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you need a good relaxing on the deck. Fireworks are a big waste of money but they are neat to watch. I sure wouldn't miss them.


Are you going to relax by the pool on the 4th or have you got other plans?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you! The dr said that there was no sign of any tear or problem. He said that sometimes when the jelly in the eye (raspberry, I hope) moves away from the retina, it can make those flashes. Not a problem. It was a very thin bright line way in the corner of my eye. In fact, it didn't seem like it was IN my eye. I thought it was a reflection off my eyeglass rims. He didn't say anything else until I asked a question about it. Should have kept quiet because then he said, "Well, come on back in six weeks and I'll check it again." I think (hope) it will be completely gone by then. He was very reassuring, so I'm not stressing over it.
> 
> The eyes can do funny things. Once I had a spot that flashed off and on - once in a while. That was years ago, and he said all was fine - probably a muscle spasm in the eye. It went away eventually, wasn't troublesome.
> 
> ...


Why would you make them short?? We like your posts!

The eyes can be important for identifying other problems too. My aunt had headaches for quite a while and her doc wasn't concerned about it. She also saw light and floaters and mentioned them to her eye doc and after examining her he sent to to a neurologist immediately and she had surgery for a brain aneurysm. So I'm glad you went and had it checked out and all is ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just started another long post. Deleted it! Yay!
> Tired.
> Going to bed.
> Stay here at the happy place. There are treacherous seas all around us!
> ...


Sleep well Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I had that flash in my eye this winter. When I went to the dr they told me if it did it again my retina maybe coming torn. I hope that is not what is happening to you. Was the flash up and down?


Glad your eye is ok too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> BATTERY LOW SO MUST GET OFF NOW.
> 
> GOD bLESS ALL AND HAVE A GOOD NIGHTS SLEEP. hATE TO LEAVE THE PARTY.


Good night Yarnie; sleep well so you and your battery are both re-charged tomorrow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1087130577968020&set=p.1087130577968020&type=1&theater


the purest, most selfless love of all!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I looked at this article, CB, and I was surprised to that it was Father Jonathan. He is many things, and stupid is not one of them.
> 
> The people who are making fun of him on here don't know anything about him. They may be surprised at his understanding of this issue. He said on tv that he has a close family member who is gay and with whom he has a loving family relationship. Get to know someone before you attack.
> 
> ...


*************
Excellent view and description Bon.

It's also against the law to spit on someone. 'Battery with Bodily Fluid.' What's next...hazmat suits for Priests?

They/him/her should have been arrested and would have been if Father J would have pursued charges. Sometimes you just have to be the bigger Man and Father J was.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I had that flash in my eye this winter. When I went to the dr they told me if it did it again my retina maybe coming torn. I hope that is not what is happening to you. Was the flash up and down?


I guess we are all having this problem. Flashes here, too. Doctor said it was my vitreous membrane separating from I guess my retina. He said it could be the precursor to a retinal detachment. Have more floaters now and my vision is not so good. Bright lights and darkness - I have difficulty adjusting to light and dark.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning D&P, from soggy Indiana, This year 2 Does decided to have their babies in my front hay field. One had twins and she took them out the gate and into the woods last week-end. NOW...I have one finicky Mother that needs to round up her fawn and get outta here. I've lost the first cutting of hay and maybe the second cutting. It's like a maternity ward / nursery out there. 

Have fun today, TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning D&P, from soggy Indiana, This year 2 Does decided to have their babies in my front hay field. One had twins and she took them out the gate and into the woods last week-end. NOW...I have one finicky Mother that needs to round up her fawn and get outta here. I've lost the first cutting of hay and maybe the second cutting. It's like a maternity ward / nursery out there.
> 
> Have fun today, TL


Gal,

Sounds wonderful. She will move on. You must have such peace there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a torn retina, and it caused vision loss. I had laser surgery and what they called a buckle. They take stitches in the back of the eye to make it less elongated. That finally took pressure off the retina. Layering wasn't enough to fix mine. Watch for shadowing in your eye. I had been doing some close needlework. Then I noticed that I had a grey area In a semi-circle near my nose side of my right eye. By the time I got to my eye doctor, my retina had lifted. He said I had a tsunami happening in my eye. I still have to be careful not to do too much needlework for a long period. I lost depth perception and most detail vision in the eye. It's a real nuisance. So, please take your vision changes seriously.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had a torn retina, and it caused vision loss. I had laser surgery and what they called a buckle. They take stitches in the back of the eye to make it less elongated. That finally took pressure off the retina. Layering wasn't enough to fix mine. Watch for shadowing in your eye. I had been doing some close needlework. Then I noticed that I had a grey area In a semi-circle near my nose side of my right eye. By the time I got to my eye doctor, my retina had lifted. He said I had a tsunami happening in my eye. I still have to be careful not to do too much needlework for a long period. I lost depth perception and most detail vision in the eye. It's a real nuisance. So, please take your vision changes seriously.


Oh, dear. This is very good advice. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sorry that I have been absent. DH and I had loss of connectivity to the internet beginning last Wednesday. It lasted until we discovered that our internet provider had made a software update to modems and that caused our modem not to communicate with our router. It took them 2 days to trouble shoot that and provide a fix. Before we discovered it was the modem, we thought it was a software problem with Apple products or our router was kaput. We are back up and running now, but I had hundreds of emails to go through yesterday. We went to church on Sunday and then went to DD1's house so DH could replaces broken outside light fixture. My GS and his friends keep hitting the fixtures when playing basketball. I can't tell you how many he's replaced for her.

DH and I were going to Gettysburg, PA, on Thursday for a re-enactment that we always wanted to see. Yesterday, we were notified that it was postponed until early August. Usually they do it yearly on the actual anniversary of the battle. This year, the farmland on which they hold the battle is too wet to hold it. We'll go in August. I wonder if the re-enactors for the South will display the Confederate flag? I am actually glad to be home on the 4th of July. There are expected to be ISIS attacks. I'd rather avoid that.

Glad to finally be back. I'll have read the conversation here since I lost connectivity. That will take some time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a torn retina and they lazer it. Could not beleive it no pain at all.


I've heard they fix it that way. Did you have to leave your eye covered for a while?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess we are all having this problem. Flashes here, too. Doctor said it was my vitreous membrane separating from I guess my retina. He said it could be the precursor to a retinal detachment. Have more floaters now and my vision is not so good. Bright lights and darkness - I have difficulty adjusting to light and dark.


Yes, that's sort of how my dr described it, but he didn't say it could be a precursor to retinal detachment. I hope it's not.

Another thing he said when we were talking was "We fix things here." He told me years ago that they can help almost anything except macular degeneration. I think they have treatments for that, too. We have a friend who couldn't see a clock face. he went in for a few of the shots, and now it's fine!

I have to keep remembering that they can fix a lot of problems.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> *************
> Excellent view and description Bon.
> 
> It's also against the law to spit on someone. 'Battery with Bodily Fluid.' What's next...hazmat suits for Priests?
> ...


Thanks so much for this post, Gali. It's good to see you back, and you have encouraged me.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349454-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

